# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  شبة جزيرة سيناء......اكثر من مجرد صحراء

## اليمامة

شبه جزيرة سيناء لا تبدو فى الظاهر سوى صحراء.. ولكنها أكثر من ذلك بكثير. والباحث فى تاريخها سيجد من هذا "الكثير".. الكثير أيضا. تقع سيناء بين البحر المتوسط وخليج السويس وقناة السويس والبحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة. وهى تربط أفريقيا بآسيا. ويحدها من الشرق فالق الوادى المتصدع الممتد من كينيا عبر القرن الأفريقى إلى جبال طوروس بتركيا. وهذا الفالق يتسع بمقدار 1 بوصة سنويا. و مساحتها 60,088 كم2 ويسكنها 380,000 نسمة. قاعدتها العريش التى تنقسم فى الشمال والتيه فى الوسط والطور فى الجنوب حيث الجبال العالية أهمها جبل موسى 2,285 متر و جبل القديسة كاترينا 2,638 متر "أعلى جبال فى مصر" وفى هذا الجبال فى دير سانت كاترين وكنيسة غنية بالآثار والمخطوطات بناها جوستنيان عام 527. وتضم محافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء. لا شك أن الوضع الجغرافى لسيناء كان له تأثيره على التوزيع السكاني، بل من الملاحظ أنه كان له أيضا تأثير على الاسم الذى أخذته سيناء. فهناك خلاف بين المؤرخين حول أصل كلمة "سيناء"، فقد ذكر البعض أن معناها "الحجر" وقد أطلقت على سيناء لكثرة جبالها، بينما ذكر البعض الآخر أن اسمها فى الهيروغليفية القديمة "توشريت" أى أرض الجدب والعراء، وعرفت فى التوراة باسم "حوريب"، أى الخراب. لكن المتفق عليه أن اسم سيناء، الذى أطلق على الجزء الجنوبى من سيناء، مشتق من اسم الإله "سين" "إله القمر" فى بابل القديمة حيث انتشرت عبادته فى غرب آسيا وكان من بينها فلسطين، ثم وافقوا بينه وبين الإله "تحوت" "إله القمر المصري" الذى كان له شأن عظيم فى سيناء وكانت عبادته منتشرة فيها.. وبكلام آخر عرفت سيناء كأرض القمر. ومن خلال نقوش سرابيط الخادم والمغارة يتضح لنا أنه لم يكن هناك اسم خاص لسيناء، ولكن يشار إليها أحياناً بكلمة "بياوو" أى المناجم أو "بيا" فقط أى "المنجم"، وفى المصادر المصرية الأخرى من عصر الدولة الحديثة يشار الى سيناء باسم "خاست مفكات" وأحياناً "دومفكات" أى "مدرجات الفيروز". أما كلمة الطور التى كانت تطلق على سيناء فى المصادر العربية، فهى كلمة أرامية تعنى "القمر"، وهذا يعنى أن طور سيناء تعنى "جبل القمر"، وكان قدماء المصريين يطلقون على أرض الطور اسم "ريثو" بينما يطلقون على البدو فى تلك المنطقة بصفة عامة اسم "عامو". وقد ظل الغموض يكتنف تاريخ سيناء القديم حتى تمكن الباحثون عام 1905 من اكتشاف اثنى عشر نقشا عرفت "بالنقوش السينائية"، عليها أبجدية لم تكن معروفة فى ذلك الوقت، وفى بعض حروفها تشابه كبير مع الأبجدية الهيروغليفية، وظلت هذه النقوش لغزا حتى عام 1917 حين تمكن عالم المصريات جاردنر Gardinar من فك بعض رموز هذه الكتابة والتى أوضح أنها لم تكن سوى كتابات كنعانية من القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد من بقايا الحضارة الكنعانية القديمة فى سيناء. والواضح أنه خلال الدولة القديمة كانت هناك صلة بين سيناء ووادى النيل، ولعبت سيناء فى ذلك التاريخ دورا مهما كما يتضح من نقوش وادى المغارة وسرابيط الخادم. فقد كانت سيناء بالفعل "منجما" للمواد الخام كالنحاس والفيروز الذى يستخرج المصريون القدماء ما يحتاجونه فى الصناعة، كما كان سكان شمال سيناء وهم "الهروشاتيو" "أى أسياد الرمال"، وجنوبها وهم " المونيتو" الذين ينسبون الى الجنس السامي، كانوا يشتغلون بالزراعة حول الآبار والينابيع، فيزرعون النخيل والتين والزيتون وحدائق الكروم، كما يشتغلون بحرف الرعى على العشب التناثر فى الصحراء، ويرتادون أسواق وادى النيل فيبيعون فيه ما عندهم من أصواف وعسل وصمغ وفحم ويستبدلونه بالحبوب والملابس، كما كانت الحملات الحربية تخرج من مصر فى بعض الأحيان لتأديب بعض البدو فى سيناء نتيجة الغارات التى كانوا يشنونها على الدلتا. وتدل آثار سيناء القديمة على وجود طريق حربى قديم وهو طريق حورس الذى يقطع سيناء، وكان هذا الطريق يبدأ من القنطرة الحالية، ويتجه شمالاً فيمر على تل الحى ثم بير رومانة بالقرب من المحمدية، ومن قطية يتجه الى العريش، وتدل عليه بقايا القلاع القديمة كقلعة ثارو، ومكانها الآن "تل أبو سيفة"، وحصن "بوتو" سيتى الذى أنشأه الملك سيتى الأول، الذى يقع الآن فى منطقة قطية. ولم تقتصر أهمية سيناء من الناحية التاريخية فى تلك الفترة على ما تسجله تلك النقوش، ولكن ارتبط اسمها أيضا بحادث مهم آخر، وهو أنها كانت مسرحا لحادث خروج بنى إسرائيل The Exidous من مصر وتجولهم فى صحراء سيناء. وبنو اسرائيل هم أبناء يعقوب، ابن ابراهيم الخليل عليه السلام، وهؤلاء لم يكونوا يهودا كما يزعم "الاسرائيليون" لانهم ظهروا كمجموعة بشرية قبل ظهور النبى موسى بأكثر من 600 سنة. وخلال العصرين اليونانى والرومانى استمرت سيناء تلعب دورها التاريخي، فنشأت فيها العديد من المدن التى سارت على نمط المدن اليونانية، والتى كان أشهرها هى مدينة البتراء Petra، وهى مدينة حجرية حصينة فى وادى موسى، كانت مركزا للحضارة النبطية التى نسبت الى سكانها من الأنباط، وهناك خلاف كبير حول أصل الأنباط، والمرجح أنهم من أصول عربية نزحت من الحجاز، لأن أسماء ملوكهم كانوا ذوى أسماء عربية كالحارث وعبادة ومالك. وقد استخدم النبطيون طرق التجارة، وعدنوا الفيروز فى وادى المغارة والنحاس فى وادى النصب، وكانوا يزورون الأماكن المقدسة فى جبلى موسى وسربال، كما سكن رهبان من البتراء دير سانت كاترين فى صدر العصر المسيحي، وكانت أبرشية فيران قبل بناء الدير تابعة لأبرشية البتراء. كانت هناك حضارات مزدهرة فى سيناء خلال فترات التاريخ القديم، فكانت سيناء بمثابة منجم المعادن الذى مد حضارة مصر القديمة بما تحتاجه، ولم تكن تلك صحراء خالية من العمران. كما اتضح وجود صلات وثيقة بين سيناء ووادى النيل طوال تلك الفترة، ولم يكن هناك انفصال تاريخى بينهما، ويدل على ذلك تلك الآثار المصرية الموجودة على أرض سيناء. وإذا ما انتقلنا الى العصر الإسلامى نجد أن عمرو بن العاص حينما قدم الى مصر لفتحها قد سلك طريق حورس فى شمال سيناء، فاستولى على العريش، وتقدمت قواته ففتحت بولوزيوم أو الفرما، وبعدها تقدم الى بلبيس التى كانت نقطة مهمة على الطريق الذى يقطع سيناء الى الشام.وخلال فترة الحروب الصليبية تعرضت سيناء لمحاولة الغزو من قبل الصليبين، حيث قام بلدوين الأول حاكم بيت المقدس الصليبى بالتوغل فى وادى عربة للسيطرة على المنطقة الواقعة جنوبى البحر الميت، ثم شيد سنة 1115م حصن الشوبك ليكون مركزاً يمكن للصليبيين من السيطرة على وادى عربة بأكمله. وفى العام التالى " سنة 1116" خرج بلدوين فى حملة أخرى، وسار حتى أيلة على ساحل خليج، وشيد فى أيلة قلعة حصينة ليستطيع التحكم فى الطريق البرى للقوافل بين مصر و الشام. وتمكن بلدوين من تشييد قلعة فى جزيرة فرعون الواقعة فى مواجهة أيلة فى خليج العقبة. وبذلك تمكن الصليبيون من الإشراف على شبه جزيرة سيناء التى أخذت تحرك فى قلوبهم ذكريات ومشاعر دينية عزيزة عليهم، لكن على الرغم من ذلك فإن رهبان دير سانت كاترين رفضوا استضافة بلدوين خشية انتقام الفاطميين فى القاهرة، مما جعل بلدوين ينصرف عائدا الى بيت المقدس. واستمر بلدوين فى استراتيجيته الرامية الى السيطرة على شبه جزيرة سيناء الطرق المؤدية إليها، فبنى قلعة وادى موسى فى عام 1117، وفى العام التالى خرج بلدوين بحملة عبر الطريق الشمالى الذى يمر بشمال سيناء، ووصل الى الفرما حيث أحرقها، وفى أثناء عودته أصيب بمرض، نتيجة تناوله لوجبة من السمك أدى الى وفاته، وحمل جثمانه الى القدس ليدفن بها. وقد تعرضت العريش لهجوم الصليبيين فى عام 577هـ 1181م وقطعت أشجار نخيل سيناء وحمل الصليبيون جذوعها الى بلادهم لاستخدامها فى صناعة السفن المعروفة بـ"الجلاب" التى تصنع من جذوع النخيل، وذلك ضمن خطة رينالد من شاتيون حاكم حصن الكرك الصليبى للسيطرة على البحر الأحمر. إلا أن خطة رينالد فى السيطرة على سيناء والبحر الأحمر فشلت نتيجة الجهود التى قام بها الأيوبيون، وخاصة صلاح الدين الأيوبى فى وقف حملات رينالد فى البحر الأحمر و التى وصلت حتى عدن، و إسطول حسام الدين لؤلؤ، الذى دمر الإسطول الصليبي. وتغير مركز سيناء ابتداء من القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، فقد رأيناها منذ الاحتلال الإسلامى مجرد قنطرة تعبرها القبائل المختلفة من بلاد الحجاز والشام فى طريقها الى وادى النيل، لكنها منذ ذلك التاريخ صارت منطقة تلجأ إليها القبائل، بعد أن توقف تقريباً سيل الهجرات العربية الى مصر فى عصر المماليك، حيث تم عزل العناصر العربية سياسياً ولم يعد هناك ما يدعو الحكام الجدد أن يستعينوا بالقبائل العربية فى الحكم حتى يشجعوا هجرتها الى مصر. ويعد العصر المملوكى بداية لمرحلة من الاستقرار فى شبه جزيرة سيناء نتيجة لتوقف موجات الهجرة العربية، والاهتمام الملحوظ بطريق الحج الى مكة و المدينة، فقام بيبرس البندقدارى "658 - 676 هـ 1260 - 1277م" بتمهيد طريق العقبة بعد فتح أيلة، فصار طريق السويس العقبة هو طريق الحج المصري. كما أمنوا الطريق الى الشام من غارات العربان لتأمين طريق البريد بين مصر والشام. ونمت العريش فى العصر المملوكي، فقال عنها القلقشندى أنها "مدينة ذات جامعين مفترق "أى أنهما بعيدين عن بعضهما البعض" وثمار وفواكه"، لكن أصابها التدهور فى نهاية العصر المملوكي، حيث يذكر النابلسى خلال رحلته الى مصر فى تلك الفترة بأن العريش فيها "قلعة وزاوية، وبعض دور فناها خاوية". إلا أن السلطان المملوكى قانصوة الغورى " 906 ـ 922هـ 1501 ـ 1516م" قد اهتم بإنشاء القلاع فى سيناء نظراً للأخطار التى كانت تحدق بدولته من ناحية الشرق وخاصة الخطر العثماني، ومن ثم انشأ قلعة نخل على طريق الحج المصرى وقلعة البغلة، ونقب العقبة. وكان اهتمام الدولة المملوكية بسيناء يهدف الى تأمين حدود مصر الشرقية من الأخطار المحدقة بها ناحية الشرق، والتى كانت تتمثل حينذاك فى بقايا الوجود الصليبي، بالإضافة الى الخطر المغولي، كما حاولت من وراء إنشاء القلاع وترميمها على طريق الحج أن تظهر بمظهر الدولة التى تؤمن لرعاياها المسلمين آداء فريضتهم الدينية.

- البداية من البادية..!!
من عند تلك الوصلة البرية بين أفريقيا وآسيا.
من قنطرة النيل إلى الأردن والفرات.
من بوابة مصر التاريخية وحامى حِمى أمنها القومى
من جبال التيه والمنشرح والحلال واللبنى ويلق.
من جفجافة وبغداد والقُسيمة ومتلا والجدى।

الى العريش وبئرالعبد ورفح والشيخ زويد بالشمال
من شمالها عند ا لرميلات والسواركة والسماعنة والأخارسة والقطاوية والبياضية والتياها والحويطات والترابين والعزازمة
ومن جنوبها عند مزينة والعليقات والصوالحة والقرارشة والجبالية وأولاد سعيد.
هى.. معقل «الهيروشاتيو» و«المونيتو»
- هى «توشويت»، و«مجان»، و«حوريب»، و«مدين»
هى.. بلاد الضيافة والكرم والغزو والنجدة والأخذ بالثأر وتعظيم الجميل ومراعاة الجار والوفاء بالعهود والافتخار بالنسب والشجاعة وحب الحرية.
هى.. خيام الشعر وعرائش القش والشجر والمنسف والباطية والكرامية والصاجات والغرابيل.
هى الكِبر والدِفية والجعدان الذى يلتف حول أجسادهم القوية الشامخة
وهى ذاك البرقع المطرزة خيوطه الحريرية والمزينة بقطع الذهب التى لا تبرز سوى عيون الحور.
هى.. الحجج والقوانين العرفية.. للقتل شريعة.. وللنساء وللجروح وللإبل وللقبائل شرائع.
- هى.. تلك الأرض التى أَبى أهلها الانحناء والاستسلام للاستعمار بمختلف ألوانه وأشكاله بدءاً بالتركى مروراً بالإنجليزى وحتى الإسرائيلى.
هى.. «سين» أى القمر..
هى ببساطة «سيناء

سيناء» ليست الاسم الأصلى ولكنها كانت تسمى فى العهود السابقة «توشرت» أو الأرض الجرداء وأطلق عليها الآشوريون «مدين»، وعرفت فى التوراة باسم «حوريب» أى الخراب، أما اسم سيناء فهو نابع من أشهر جبل فيها، ثم نسوا اسم «حوريب» وسائر الأسماء القديمة ولم يبق إلى يومنا هذا سوى اسم «سيناء».
ومازلنا عند الاسم.. يقول الأجداد إنها مقتبسة أيضاً من كلمة «سين» التى تعنى القمر.
أما أهلها فى الشمال فعرفوا باسم «هيروشاتيو» أى أسياد الرمال ونسبوا إلى جنس «الآمو»، أما أهلها فى الجنوب فقد عرفوا باسم «مونيتو».
أمرها غريب تلك البقعة على أرض مصر.. فهى تقع فى بداية قارة آسيا إلا أن الثابت تاريخياً أنها أرض مصرية يقطنها شعب مصرى منذ قدماء المصريين وحتى الفتح الإسلامى على يد «عمرو بن العاص» فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب وقد كانت الكلمة المشهورة والمأثورة لعمرو بن العاص عندما دخل منطقة العريش «مساؤكم سعيد» وكان موجهاً كلمته لحملته من المسلمين فسميت تلك المنطقة إلى الآن «مساعيد».
هذا الطريق الذى تسير عليه سيارتنا متجهة إلى «سيناء» هو نفس الطريق الذى سلكه الكثيرون منذ زمن بعيد.. بدءاً من تحتمس الثالث ومن بعده الرعامسة إلى سوريا، مروراً بعمرو بن العاص وجيوش صلاح الدين لطرد الصليبيين من سوريا وفلسطين.. والعثمانيين إلى مصر حتى على بك الكبير ومحمد بك أبو الدهب نحو إعادة تكوين الإمبراطورية المصرية فى القرن الثامن عشر فى فلسطين وسوريا.
آه «سيناء».. لكم شهدتِ ألواناً وأشكالاً من الاستعمار.. فها هى الحقبة العثمانية تأتى عليك فلا تنالين سوى إهمال وتجاهل وها هى الحملة الفرنسية تأتى عليكِ فيقف أهلك من «بدو القبائل» بقوة واستبسال ضد الفرنسيين ويسقط المئات منهم قتلى.
وها هى الحقبة الخديوية تأتى عليكِ ليبدأ «محمد على» حملاته العسكرية المصرية إلى بلاد الشام من على أرضك فيبدأ الاهتمام بكِ عبر إبراهيم باشا وعباس باشا الأول والخديو سعيد، وإسماعيل الذى أمر ببناء القنطرة شرق أول المدن المصرية شرق القناة.
وفى عهد الخديو توفيق تشهدين مثلك مثل بقية أجزاء الجسد المصرى خضوعاً للاحتلال البريطانى فى هذه الفترة تظهر وطنية أبنائك عندما يحاول «بالمر» وهو ضابط المخابرات الإنجليزى الذى كان يريد شراء الجمال من أهلك ليميلوا نحو الإنجليز ولكن أبناءك رفضوا أن يبيعوا وطنهم وقتلوا «بالمر» ومرافقيه وهم «الكابتن جل» و«تشارنتن» و«بخور حن اليهودى»، وتتوالى أحداث الاحتلال البريطانى وتتوالى بطولات أبناء سيناء.
عندما قال «جارفس» محافظ سيناء الإنجليزى فى عام ١٩٣٩ فى مؤتمر انعقد بلندن «إن سيناء آسيوية وسكانها آسيويون ولا بأس أن يستضيفوا لديهم اليهود ليعيشوا معاً على أرض واحدة».. غلى الدم فى عروق البدويين من أهالى سيناء وقام الشاب «سلامة أبو عويدات» من قبيلة السواركة بعمل بطولى ضد الاستعمار البريطانى وارتدى بدلة جندى بريطانى واستقل القطار القادم من قنطرة إلى فلسطين وداهم الجنود البريطانيين وقتل العديد منهم واستولى على أسلحتهم وأرسلها إلى إخواننا فى فلسطين وظل يقاوم حتى نفدت ذخيرته واستشهد.
وتمر السنون وتكثر وتسخن الأحداث، حرب ١٩٤٨، وثورة يوليو، والعدوان الثلاثى على سيناء عام ١٩٥٦ وظلت سيناء تحت التهديد الإسرائيلى لما تمثله من منطقة حدودية مجاورة لإسرائيل، إلى أن وقعت الواقعة، وحصلت «وكسة» مصر فى عام ١٩٦٧ واستولت إسرائيل على سيناء حتى الشاطئ الشرقى للقناة لتقع تحت وطأة الاحتلال الإسرائيلى الذى طبق قوانين الحكم العسكرى الإسرائيلى بدءاً بتقسيم سيناء إلى منطقتين.. الشمال وألحقتها بغزة ومنطقة الجنوب ووضعتها تحت إدارة مستقلة وعينت على كل منطقة حاكماً عسكرياً.
من هنا كان حد فاصل.. قاوم الأهل فكرة المحتل باستخراج بطاقات هوية إسرائيلية ورفض أبناء سيناء ممثلين فى المشايخ التوجه إلى مقر الحاكم الإسرائيلى والأهم من ذلك والأخطر والذى يدعو القارئ للتأمل كثيراً هو ما حدث فى مؤتمر «الحسنة» الذى اجتمع فيه مشايخ سيناء جميعهم وكان بحضور اللى ما يتسمى «موشى ديان» الذى كان وزيراً للدفاع الإسرائيلى فى ذلك الوقت وكان يرافقه وكالات الأنباء والصحف العالمية واثقاً من أنه حصل على موافقة المشايخ لتدويل سيناء..
فوقف «القرش» كبير مشايخ سيناء من قبيلة البياضية معلناً أن سيناء جزء من مصر وبنت مصرية ومن يرغب الحديث عنها فعليه أن يتحدث مع الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر شخصياً، ونحن أبناء سيناء باطن الأرض أفضل لنا من ظهرها إن وافقنا على ما تطلبون.. وعاد «ديان» خائباً منكسراً.. ربنا يهدهم ويكسرهم كلهم.. قولوا معايا.. آمين!
وتجىء لحظة النصر.. موعد الحرية ليتنفس الجميع الصعداء.. ها هى الكرامة تُرد فى حرب أكتوبر المجيدة.. والحديث عن بطولات أهالى سيناء ودورهم يكاد لا ينتهى، ولكنى أفضل أن نسمعها من أصحاب الشأن أنفسهم.. ها هو المكان الذى أسافر وأرحل إليه.. ها هو بعض من تاريخه وتاريخ نسيناه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلومات قيمة اختنا الفاضلة اليمامة 
و مجهود رائع بذلته في الموضةع
تقبلي تحيتي*

----------


## fishawy

أختنا الفاضلة يمامة

كما قال الأستاذ ابن طيبة شكراً على المجهود الذي بذلتينه في نقل تلك المعلومات لنا, ولكن لي سؤال فكاتب المقال يقول:





> وخلال العصرين اليونانى والرومانى استمرت سيناء تلعب دورها التاريخي، فنشأت فيها العديد من المدن التى سارت على نمط المدن اليونانية، والتى كان أشهرها هى مدينة البتراء Petra، وهى مدينة حجرية حصينة فى وادى موسى، كانت مركزا للحضارة النبطية التى نسبت الى سكانها من الأنباط،


هل البتراء Petra توجد في سيناء أم في الأردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثانياً هناك تناقض بين النقل من مكانين مختلفين فالأول يقول (الإحتلال الإسلامي)



> فقد رأيناها منذ الاحتلال الإسلامى مجرد قنطرة تعبرها القبائل المختلفة من بلاد الحجاز والشام فى طريقها الى وادى النيل،


والثاني يقول( الفتح الإسلامي)



> أرض مصرية يقطنها شعب مصرى منذ قدماء المصريين وحتى الفتح الإسلامى على يد «عمرو بن العاص» فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب


فأي المسميين تعتقدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

اخى الكريم ابن طيبة
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم وسعيدة اذ لاقى الموضوع قبولا لديك..وتقبل خالص تحيتى

----------


## اليمامة

استاذى العزيز الفيشاوى
اهلا بيك...طبعا معروف ان البتراء موجودة فى الاردن..واعتقد ان كاتب المقال انما يقصد الاردن وليس سيناء...ومن خلال قراءاتى اقر واعترف بمعرفتى المحدودة بهذة الامور وعدم تيقنى فيما ساقول...ان رحلة سيدنا موسى بدات من مصر مرورا بسيناء ثم الاردن...فهمت طبعا ان المدينة موجودة فى الاردن واعتقدت ان فى الاردن وادى موسى نظرا لمرور سيدنا موسى علية السلام من هناك....هل وادى موسى هو الوادى الوحيد بنفس المسمى والذى يوجد فى سيناء...هذا هو السؤال؟
استاذى الفاضل فيشاوى...الموضوع منقول من مكان واحد ..وكان على بعضة موضوع واحد...قراتة فى عجالة ومريت مرور سريع على ما اعتقدت انى اعرفة او قراتة من قبل...ونقلتة لانى وجدتة تقريبا افضل مموضوع تأريخى لسيناء...وبالنسبة للجزئية التانية طبعا المسمى الصحيح هو الفتح الاسلامى وليس الاحتلال...واعتقد ان الكاتب بيعنى الفتح...لكن خانة التعبير فأصبح طبعا غير مقبول اطلاقا لان الاسلام عمرة ما هايلتصق بة مسمى الاحتلال هذا...
شكرا لك على لفت النظر للتعديلات الدقيقة المهمة...والقراءة المتانية...وسعيدة بمرورك ورايك فى المجهود....

----------


## اليمامة

تنقسم جنوب سيناء إلى ثلاث مناطق:
1-منطقة ساحل خليج السويس:
وهى المنطقة التى تمتد بالساحل الشرقى لخليج السويس والحد الغربى لجبال جنوب سيناء.

2-منطقة ساحل خليج العقبة:
وتبدأ من رأس محمد فى الجنوب وتمتد شمالاً حتى طابا وتتواجد الخلجان والمراسى بصورة واضحة فى هذه المنطقة.

3-المنطقة الجبلية:
وتنتشر فى هذه المنطقة أعلى قمم للجبال فى سيناء بل فى مصر-ولكثير من هذه الجبال شهرة تاريخية
السياحه في جنوب سيناءوهب الله سيناء طبيعة ساحرة تتنوع ما بين الجبال والسهول والوديان والشواطئ الجميلة بالإضافة إلى مياه البحر حيث الشعاب المرجانية والأسماك النادرة ... والطبيعة الخلابة
وتعد سيناء مركزاً عالمياً للسياحة إذ تتوفر بها كل أنواع السياحة من سياحة دينية .. ثقافية .. تاريخية .. رياضية .. ترفيهية .. علاجية .. هذا بالإضافة إلى بنية أساسية ومشروعات سياحية تسمح بزيادة أعداد السائحين وترضي جميع الأذواق 

السياحه الدينيه
تكتسب سيناء اهتماماً خاصاً عند أصحاب الديانات الثلاث لما بها من آثار دينية تتمثل في ....
-دير سانت كاترين.
أمر ببنائه الإمبراطورة هيلانه والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين سنة 432م ثم أكمل في عهد الإمبراطور جوستينيان سنة 545م ليكون معقلاً لرهبان سيناء وقد سمي في العصور التالية باسم دير القديسة كاترين أحد شهداء الإسكندرية لرؤية رآها أحد الرهبان في منامه بأنها نقلت إلى هذا الموضع فتم نقل رفاتها بناءً على ذلك وأطلق اسمها على الدير وعلى المنطقة كلها.
وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بالعديد من المباني تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز وبه أبراج عالية في الأركان ومن أهم معالم الدير..
-الكنيسة الرئيسية.
أقدم الآثار المسيحية في سيناء وإحدى الكنائس الهامة في العالم لما تحويه جدرانها من فسيفساء قديمة بالإضافة إلى التحف النادرة وتقع على إثنى عشر عموداً يرمز كلاً منها إلى شهر من شهور السنة وإلى الإثنى عشر رسولاً.
-كنيسة الموتى.يوجد معرض لحفظ جماجم الموتى يسمى كنيسة الموتى وفيه رصت الجماجم بعضها فوق بعض وتوجد 6 مقابر فقط بالدير وهي خاصة بالرهبان والمطارنة.
المكتبة .
يحتوي الدير على مكتبة تضم آلاف المخطوطات الأثرية الفضية باللغات اليونانية والسريانية والعربية ، والمكتبة مكونة من ثلاث غرف في صف واحد ويبلغ عدد المخطوطات نحو 6000 مجلد من بينها مخطوطات تاريخية وجغرافية وفلسفية بالإضافة إلى الكتب الدينية.
مكتبة الأيقونات.يحتوي دير سانت كاترين على أعظم وأندر مجموعة من الأيقونات الموجودة في العالم وهي عبارة عن صور زيتية دينية تعبر عن الأحداث في العهد القديم والحديث ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثامن الميلادي.
شجرة العليقة المقدسة.وتوجد بداخل الدير حيث المكان الذي كلم منه موسى عليه السلام الله عز وجل في وادي " طوى ".
كنيسة العليقة المقدسة .بجوار شجرة العليقة وهي أقدم مكان بالدير.
مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله.
ويوجد أمام الكنيسة الكبرى وقد بني بالحجر الجرانيت في العصر الفاطمي في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي.
المعصرة .توجد أسفل الجامع معصرة لعصر الزيتون.
الآبار .
يوجد العديد من الآبار مثل بئر موسى وبئر اسطفانوس.
-جبل موسى.

ويبلغ ارتفاعه 2258 متر ويوجد أعلى قمته كنيسة صغيرة وجامع يحرص السائحون من كافة أنحاء العالم على تسلق الجبل حتى القمة ومشاهدة شروق الشمس.
   [IMG]  http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:F...dCsyzM:http://  [/IMG]   
-دير البنات.
ويوجد بقرية فيران وهو خاص بإقامة الراهبات وبه كنيسة صغيرة.

السياحة التاريخية والأثرية والثقافية.
1-معبد سرابيط الخادم.
شيده الملك سنوسرت الأول من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشر حيث بدأ المصريون القدماء في التنقيب عن الذهب والفيروز ... وفي عهد الملكين امنمحات الثالث والرابع أقيم هيكل الاله سيد والاله حتحور وفي عهد الأسرة الثامنة عشر أعاد ملوكها الاهتمام بسرابيط الخادم واستمر هذا الاهتمام في عهود تحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت وامنحوتب اللثالث وسيت الأول ورمسيس الثاني ورمسيس السادس حيث بلغ عدد النقوش بسرابيط الخادم 387 نقشاً ولعل أهم ما يميز منطقة سرابيط الخادم أنها المنطقة التي اكتشف فيها عام 1905 الكتاابات التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم النقوش السينائية وهي أصل الأبجديات.
-وادي مكتب.
على مقربة من وادي المغارة وتوجد به آلاف من النقوش النبطية واليونانية والعبرية والعربيةة وتعود إلى التاريخ المسيحي وللنقوش النبطية في سيناء بالذات أهمية خاصة تثبت صلات مصر العربية.
-نقوش المغارة.
أقدم وثائق السياحة الثقافية في سيناء وهي نقوش منطقة المغارة وتدل على اهتمام المصريين بالتعدين وإرسال البعثات إلى تلك المناطق في وادي سدري شرق خليج السويس إلا أن نقوش المغارة تحطم معظمها.
-الآثار التاريخية للعصر المملوكي.
والتي كشفت عنها حفريات هيئة الآثار بالتعاون مع البعثة اليابانية بطور سيناء وقد كشفت عن ميناء الطور التجاري القديم وبعض العملات من عصر محمد علي.
-القلاع والحصون.
أ-قلعة صلاح الدين.

تقع على بعد 5كم جنوب طابا بناها صلاح الدين الأيوبي بجزيرة فرعون عام 1170م.
ب-قلعة الجندي.

بناها صلاح الدين الأيوبي شرق مدينة رأس سدر بحوالي 60كم عام 1187 م.
ج-قلعة نويبع.
تقع بالقرب من منطقة الخليج في منطقة الترابين بنويبع بناها الأتراك في القرن الثامن الميلادي.
-جزيرة فرعون.
تشتهر بجزيرة صلاح الدين وتعتبر من المناطق اللأثرية الهامة بالمحافظة وموقعها يجعلها تشرف على خليج العقبة من جوانبه المختلفة حيث السعودية والأردن وطابا.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أختنا الفاضلة يمامة
> 
> كما قال الأستاذ ابن طيبة شكراً على المجهود الذي بذلتينه في نقل تلك المعلومات لنا, ولكن لي سؤال فكاتب المقال يقول:
> 
> 
> 
> هل البتراء petra توجد في سيناء أم في الأردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*استاذنا الفيشاوي
تمنيت كثيرا من الله - لا حسدا و الله - ان يمنحني رؤيتك المدققة المتفحصة لما تقرأ
ذلدك الله من علمه استاذنا الجليل
دمت بخير*

----------


## ghazala son

تسلم الايادي علي موضوعك الجميل الي عرفنا كل حاجه عن سيناء الحبيبه

----------


## اليمامة

تتمتع سيناء بموقع جغرافي واستراتيجي هام .. هذا الموقع هو ( كلمة السر ) والعنصر الحاسم في تاريخ وحاضر ومستقبل سيناء . . فهي تقع بين ثلاثة مياه : البحر المتوسط في الشمال ( بطول 120 كيلو متراً ) وقناة السويس في الغرب (160 كيلو متراً) وخليج السويس من الجنوب الغربي (240 كيلو متراً) ثم خليج العقبة من الجنوب الشرقي والشرق بطول (150 كيلو متراً) .
وهكذا تملك سيناء وحدها نحو 30 % من سواحل مصر بحيث أن لكل كيلو متر ساحلي في سيناء هناك 87 كيلو متر مربعاً من إجمالي مساحتها مقابل 417 كيلو متراً مربعاً بالنسبة لمصر عموماً ... وخلف كل كيلو متر مربع من شواطئ سيناء تترامي مساحة قدرها 160 كيلو متراً مربعاً مقابل 387 كيلو متراً مربعاً بالنسبة لمصر في مجملها.
وسيناء هي حلقة الوصل بين آسيا وأفريقيا .. وهي معبر بين حضارات العالم القديم في وادي النيل وفي دلتا نهري دجلة والفرات وبلاد الشام .
وسيناء هي معبر للديانات السماوية وكرمها الله بذكرها في القرآن الكريم ، وكرمها بعبور أنبيائه أرضها قاصدين وادي النيل .. فعبرها الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام ، وعاش فيها موسي وبها تلقي الشريعة من ربه .
وقد انعكست الأهمية الجغرافية والاقتصادية لسيناء علي تطورها التاريخي حتى أضحي تاريخها بمثابة سجل شامل للأحداث الكبرى في المنطقة في الماضي البعيد والقريب مع

مظاهر السطح والتضاريس:

(سهول الشمال) ، (هضبة في الوسط ) ، ( المرتفعات أو الجبال)

سيناء مثلث يضم ثلاثة أقسام متدرجة من حيث التضاريس في ترتيب واضح : سهول .. ثم هضاب .. ثم مرتفعات . . فشبه جزيرة سيناء تنقسم جغرافياً إلى ثلاثة أقاليم طبيعية تتوالى على النحو التالي من الشمال إلى الجنوب :
- سهول واسعة تسمى سهول الشمال ( تقع شمال خط عرض 30 ) .
- إقليم الهضاب ( ويقع بين خطى 30 و 29 ) .
-إقليم المرتفعات أو الجبال ( ويقع جنوب خط 29) .
ويتميز كل إقليم من الأقاليم الثلاثة بوضوح عن الإقليمين الآخرين من حيث التضاريس والمكونات الطبيعية .. ومن ثم المناخ ونشاط السكان ومقومات الحياة .
وأود أن أشير هنا إلى أن هناك فارق كبير جداً بين خليج السويس وخليج العقبة ولن أدخل في التفاصيل الدقيقة إلا أن هذه الفوارق قد انعكست فيما تحت مياه الخليجين ، فتحت مياه خليج السويس كميات كبيرة من الثروة البترولية في أجزاء واسعة منه .. مما جعل استغلاله الاقتصادي لا يقل عن الاستغلال السياحي لشواطئه . . أما خليج العقبة .. ففيه أشهر مواقع الغوص في العالم لما تحتويه مياهه من ثروة هائلة من الكائنات البحرية خاصة الشعاب المرجانية والأسماك وعشرات الأنواع من الكائنات البحرية النادرة .. مما يجعل الاستثمار السياحي له الأولوية على أي هدف آخر وإن كان يجمع بين الخليجان الأهمية الكبرى من الناحية الملاحية .


مـنـــاخ ســــــيناء

تقع سيناء ضمن إطار المناخ الرطب الساحلي الخفيف بشرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط ، وتنقسم من حيث ظروفها المناخية إلي قسمين متميزين نسبياً : شمالاً وجنوباً .
أما المنطقة الشمالية ، فيتميز المناخ فيها بشتاء مطير نوعاً ومعتدل نسبياً وصيف حار مستقر عديم الأمطار وسماء صافية أما فصلا الربيع والخريف فالطقس فيهما متقلب نسبياً وتتباين درجات الحرارة في هذه المنطقة حسب فصول السنة ، ففي الشتاء تتراوح بين 20 وسبع درجات مئوية .
أما في الصيف فتكون الحرارة معتدلة قرب الساحل وتزداد كلما اقتربنا من الداخل لتكون العظمي في حدود 33 درجة مئوية ومتوسط الصغرى نحو 18 درجة .
أما المنطقة الجنوبية من سيناء ، فإن مناخها مختلف نسبياً بل ويتباين داخلها ما بين المناطق الساحلية علي خليجي السويس والعقبة وبين المرتفعات الداخلية ، ودرجة الحرارة في هذه المنطقة معتدلة في الشتاء ( 23 - 13 درجة مئوية ) ومرتفعة في الصيف نسبيا ( ما بين 35 - 25 درجة مئوية ) . . وفي الخريف والربيع تدور ما بين ( 30 - 20 درجة مئوية ) والرياح شمالية غربية وشمالية شرقية معظم العام وأحياناً جنوبية شرقية .



الحياة الاجتماعية في سيناء :


بلغ عدد سكان سيناء طبقا للتعداد العام (1986) نحو 200ألف نسمة وقد قدر إجمالي عدد سكان سيناء في أول يناير 1999 بنحو 324 ألف نسمة منهم 266 ألف نسمة في محافظة شمال سيناء و 34 ألف نسمة في محافظة جنوب سيناء .
والسكان الأصليين في سيناء هم من سلالة المصريين القدماء .. إضافة إلي البدو الذين نزحوا إليها في عصور مبكرة من شبه الجزيرة العربية ، وحياة البداوة هي الغالبة علي هؤلاء السكان والأنشطة الرئيسية هي تربية الإبل والغنم إلي جانب زراعة النخيل والزيتون والخوخ ثم حرفة صيد الأسماك والطيور .. وقد بدأت أعداد سكان سيناء في التزايد بعد انتشار أنماط جديدة من الأنشطة الاقتصادية .

أشهر القبائل في سيناء :

أشهر القبائل في سيناء وهي 12 قبيلة يتراوح تعداد كل منها بين 500 نسمة و 12 ألف نسمة ، وتتركز هذه القبائل في المناطق الساحلية شمالاً وفي المناطق الواقعة في الشرق من القناة وخليج السويس ، وأشهر قبائل شمال سيناء هي السواركة والرحيلات وعرب قاطية والمساعيد والبلي . وأهمها في وسط سيناء هي الترابين والعبابدة والاحيوات والتياها والحويطات والصوالحة والعقبان ، أما في الجنوب فأهم القبائل هي الجبالية ومزينة والعليقات والقرارشة والبدارة والطوارة (أهالي الطور ) . وتشيع بين قبائل البدو العديد من القيم الإيجابية كالشجاعة والكرم وحب الضيافة والنجدة وعزة النفس .. ومعظم عادات وتقاليد البدو تمثل تراثاً ثقافياً مهماً يحرصون علي إحيائه والمحافظة عليه مثل القضاء العرفي .. وهو قضاء خاص بالقبائل البدوية وله قواعده وإجراءاته التي تتمثل في الاحتكام إلي أشخاص بعينهم تخصص كل منهم في نوع من الجرائم يعرف أحكامها والعقوبات المقررة .
كذلك تتمتع المجتمعات البدوية في سيناء بخبرة كبيرة في مجال الطب الشعبي والعلاج بالأعشاب.. خاصة وأن أرض سيناء تنمو بها عشرات من الأعشاب الطبية المفيدة .. والتي يعتبر البدو أنفسهم خبراء في معرفة فوائدها وطرق استخدامها إلي جانب العلاج الشعبي مثل الكي بالنار والحجامة والاستشفاء من خلال ( الرقيا ) وللأسف تنتشر بينهم بعض الأمور الشركية التي يقع فيها من يجهل أمور دينه مثل الحرز والأحجبة والأحجار الكريمة التي تعلق علي موضع الألم أو الرقبة.. ونحوها .
وللبدو في صحراء سيناء أيضاً رقصاتهم المشهورة ، وفنونهم الشعبية والتلقائية سواء تلك التي تمارس في أوقات الفراغ أو في المناسبات المختلفة .

أما طعام بدو سيناء فيعتمد في معظمه علي الشعير والقمح والذرة والعدس والبلح . وأشهر الأكلات عندهم هي الفطير والأقراص المصنوعة من الدقيق والزبد ، وفي الولائم والمناسبات تذبح الذبائح وتقدم مع الأرز أو الثريد .

و دي مجموعة صور لبدو سيناء بتبين طقوسهم اليومية 




الأزيــــــــــــــاء :

تتكون الملابس التقليدية لرجال سيناء من ثياب داخلية عبارة عن سروال واسع .. وقميص من قماش قطني أو فانلة بأكمام طويلة وفتحة عنق مستديرة ثم قفطان من الصوف الخفيف أو القطن يلبس عليه حزام من الجلد يسمي شــبرية يضــاف إليه سيف أحياناً خاصة في المناسبات . . وفي الشتاء يلبس عباءة سوداء كانت في الماضي تصنع من صوف الماعز وتسمي الحرام أو الدنية .
ويتكون غطاء الرأس عند بدو سيناء ( خاصة في الشمال ) من العقدة وهي مربع من القماش الأبيض الخفيف ، يطوي في شكل مثلث تتدلي زواياه علي الظهر والكتفين ثم يلف حول الرأس عقال مبروم أسود اللون ويسمي ( صرير ) .. أما رجال المنطقة الجنوبية فيضعون علي الرأس عمامة . أما أزياء السيدات ... فترتدي البدوية في سيناء ثوباً من قماش القطن الأسود طويل القدمين مطرز بالخيوط الحريرية الملونة في وحدات تلقائية متقنة تغطي معظم فراغات الثوب .
ويتضح التمييز بين ثوب المرأة المتزوجة وثوب الفتاة من لون الخيط الذي يطرز به الثوب .. فالأحمر للمتزوجات والأزرق للعذارى . . وتلف النساء خصورهن بأحزمة من الصوف القرمزي تسمي صوفية .
وتغطي المرأة رأسها وتلف كل جسمها إذا ما غادرت منزلها بوشاح أسود اللون مطرز بوحدات زخرفية بسيطة في حوافه ووسطه ، ويسمي هذا الوشاح ( قنعة) أو (خرجة) .بينما تغطي الفتاة رأسها فقط ( بالوقاية) أو السادة وهي من القماش الأحمر وتشبه الطاقية .. إلا أن الجزء الخلفي منها طويل إلي منتصف الظهر تقريباً وحافتها الأمامية مزينة بصف من العملات الفضية أو الذهبية تسمي ( الكشاشة) .
الخمار أو البرقع يختلف في كل قبيلة عن الأخرى .. ويستخدم لحجب وجه المرأة المتزوجة عدا العينين .. ويتكون عادة من شريط من القماش ويشد حول جبهة المرأة ويعقد من الخلف وتتدلي منه صفوف العملات المعدنية .. حيث يتحدد مدي ثراء المرأة بنوعية وكمية العملات علي خمارها .
ومن أشهر ما يميز بدو سيناء خاصة النساء .. هو الوشم الذي مازال رائجاً بينهم في أشكال شتي علي أجزاء مختلفة من الوجه واليدين والقدمين .. ويعكس الوشم صوراً من البيئة الطبيعية ذات الدلالات التي ترتبط أكثرها بالتبرك أو التفاؤل وكل هذا من قلة الوعي بالدين أو ما يعتبر من مظاهر الحسن والجمال .. وغيرها .

الحــــــــــــــــلـــــي :

تعبر حلي قبائل سيناء عن شعار كل قبيلة ومكانة الفرد داخلها ، وتهتم المرأة البدوية علي وجه الخصوص بزيها وزينتها اهتماماً بالغاً . . فالمرأة تهتم بتنسيق شعرها علي هيئة ضفائر ، وتضيف إليها جدائل من الصوف تنتهي بشراشيب من الحرير وتزين بحلقات من الخرز تسمي ( مجارجي ) أو تزين شعرها بقطع من الخرز الملون يأخذ شكل الضفيرة بألوان متناسقة تسمي ( شماريخ ) .. كما تغطي رأسها بشريط يتدلى علي جانبي الرأس مزين جميعه بالعملات الفضية أو المعدنية .
وللأنف زينة ، حيث تثقب الفتاة أنفها وهي صغيرة حتى تتزوج فتضع الأشناف ( يعني الزميم في الخليج ) من الذهب والفضة
أما زينة الصدر .. فهناك قلائد عديدة للرقبة والصدر ، وهي ذات طابع خاص يختلف عن مثيلاتها في المناطق الصحراوية الأخرى في مصر من حيث الشكل والتصميم ، وتستخدم البدوية قلائد من حبات الكهرمان والمرجان وقطع الخرز الملون .. وقد تتخللها كرات من الفضة أو يتدلي من وسطها قرص فضي منقوش أو دلاية أو حجاب فضي .
وزناد الرقبة عبارة عن شريط من القماش مركب عليه قطع معدنية مستطيلة متلاصقة يتدلي منها قطع معدنية مستديرة وفي وسطها من الأمام يتدلي شكل هلالي مركب به قطعتان معدنيتان.
أما زينة اليد .. فتتحلي المرأة السيناوية بالأساور الفضية والمعدنية التي تتعدد أحجامها وأشكالها ، كما تستخدم المرأة الأساور المصنوعة من الزجاج والخواتم في يد البدوية من الفضة أو المعدن محلاة بفصوص من العقيق أو الفيروز ، وترتبط هذه الأحجار بمعتقدات معينة مثل منع الحسد والمشاهرة وجلب المحبة .
ومن أجل حفظ التراث السيناوي الشعبي أقيم متحف للتراث في العريش عام 1991 حيث يضم المتحف عدة أقسام للأدوات الزراعية والعمارة وأدوات المعيشة والأزياء والحلي والطب الشعبي يتضمن كل منها نماذج حقيقية لكل مجال من حياة البدو بأدواته ووسائل استخدامها وطرق صنعها .. وكذلك معلومات عن كل منها .

ودي بعض الحلي المستخدمة من قبل البدو

----------


## منتهى الروح

رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## اليمامة

آثــــــار ســيــنــا

سيناء جزء لا ينفصم من حضارة وادي النيل ، لذلك فإن كل العصور التي مرت بها تلك الحضارة ( من فرعونية ، ويونانية / رومانية ، وقبطية، و إسلامية،،، ) لها وجود علي أرض سيناء ، فلكل عصر ودائعه ممثلة في مواقع أثرية عديدة ، وبالإضافة إلي ذلك ، تتميز سيناء من الناحية التاريخية - الأثرية بميزتين أخريين هما :
- الطريق الحربي الكبير الذي يمر بها ومازالت آثاره باقية .
- ثم المناجم الأثرية ، مناجم الفيروز والنحاس ، والتي تعد من أقدم المناجم في العالم .
فهذان العنصران هما مدخل تاريخ سيناء ومفتاح لاستيعاب الخريطة الأثرية بها .
ولا مجال هنا للحديث عن التتابع الزمني لهما ولكن سآخذكم إلى :


أهم ما كشف عنه من آثارها فايتمثل في المناطق التالية :



آثار شمال سيناء :



(منطقة أثرية شمال سيناء) ، (آثار فرعونية ) ، (قرية أثرية)

تل الفــرما

يقع شمال قرية بالوظة علي طريق القنطرة - العريش عند مكان مصب الفرع البيلوزي القديم لنهر النيل .. وتسمي أحياناً ( الفرما ) وهو الاسم العربي للبلدة التي عرفت قديماً باسم بيلوزيوم .. وكانت أهم حصون الدفاع عن الدلتا من ناحية الشرق .. وقد وقعت عندها معارك عديدة من أهمها المعركة التي وقعت بين جيوش المسلمين بقيادة عمرو بن العاصي وجيش الرومان في عام 640م .. ويدل تاريخ المدينة علي أنها قديمة جداً .. عرفها الفراعنة .. واليونانيون الذين نسبوا إليها اسم فرع النيل البيلوزي .. وعرفها الأقباط باسم فرومي .. ومنهم أخذ العرب اسم الفرما ... وقيل إنها وطن بطلميوس الفلكي الشهير .

الخوينات والفلوسيات

تقع هاتان المنطقتان علي ساحل بحيرة البردويل علي طريق القنطرة ــ العريش في موقعين قريبين من بعضهما البعض ، ويقعان حالياً ضمن محمية الزرانيق .
وتضم الخوينات آثار مجموعة مبان متلاصقة وعثر بها علي عدد من شواهد القبور عليها كتابات باللغة اليونانية القديمة وعلي شكل آدمي . . أما الفلوسيات ، فتضم مجموعة من الكنائس ترجع إلي القرن الخامس الميلادي .. وقد ذكرها الجغرافيون الرومان باسم ( استراسيني ) .
وتحتل الفلوسيات ( تل الفلوسية ) موقعا استراتيجياً هاماً .. حيث كانت مكان التقاء الشاطئ الذي يربطها بالفرما والطريق الحربي .. ولم يبق بها من الحصون إلا بقايا حصن الإمبراطور جوستنيان الذي أقيم في القرن السادس الميلادي ناحية الشرق خوفاً من الفرس . . وقد أطلق عليها البدو اسمها الحالي لكثرة ما عثروا فيها علي نقود رومانية .

كـثـيـب القـلــــس
هو موقع قديم علي شاطئ البحر المتوسط شمال بحيرة البردويل وقد ذكرها بطلميوس تحت اسم كاسيوم . . عثر بها علي عدد من الأحجار عليها نقوش يونانية وشواهد لمبان أثرية من العصر الروماني.

تـــل قـاطــيــــة

يقع عند قرية قاطية بشمال سيناء وينتشر علي سطحه بقايا المباني الأثرية من العصرين الإسلامي واليوناني - الروماني ، وقاطية بلدة معروفة كثيرة النخل ذكرت في كتابات الرحالة المسلمين كثيراً .. وبها بئر ماء رممه إبراهيم باشا ابن محمد علي حاكم مصر في بداية القرن التاسع عشر .. ثم رممه الخديوي عباس عند زيارته للعريش وتضم آثار قاطية مسجداً من العصر العثماني ومنطقة صناعية وسوق المدينة.

تــل المحمــديات

يقع شمال شرق قرية رمانة علي طريق القنطرة - العريش ، به بقايا مبان أثرية ترجع إلي العصر اليوناني - الروماني حيث كان اسمها في ذلك العصر ( جرها ) وفيها حصن كبير من ذلك العصر يقع علي ربوة عالية قريبة من الشاطئ .. وهو عبارة عن قلعة أسوارها من الأحجار الكلسية البحرية وذات أبراج مستطيلة ومربعة وبها بعض المساكن من الطوب اللبن .. وهي من أهم المواقع الأثرية بمنطقة ساحل بحيرة البردويل .

عين القديرات

تقع في واد خصيب يروي بواسطة ( عين القديرات ) وتعكس الآثار المكتشفة أهمية هذه المنطقة ودورها المركزي في العصور الفرعونية المبكرة حيث أنشئت بها العديد من الحصون بقي منها : القلعة الوسطي : وهي ذات حوائط قوية وأبراج وخنادق .
وهي مستطيله الشكل 60 متراً * 40 متراً وجدران خارجية بسمك 4 أمتار وحولها 8 أبراج .
ثم الحصن الأخير : ولا تزال آثار حريقه ظاهرة . . كذلك عثر علي أعمدة من الجرانيت الأسود .. وكسر الزجاج والفسيفساء وقطع النقود من عصر الرومان والبيزنطيين والدولة الإسلامية الأولي .

ســرابيط الخــادم

كانت منطقة سرابيط الخادم خلال الدولة الوسطى والدولة الحديثة أهم من المغارة .. وموقعها مختلف فالوصول إلى المغارة سهل والمناجم فى واد منبسط وعروق الفيروز ترتفع 60 متراً عن مستوى بطن الوادى ، أما سرابيط الخادم فإن طريقها بالغ الوعورة .. وهى فوق هضبة الصعود إليها صعب من جميع الجهات .. الآثار الموجودة بها وكذلك المناجم توجد فوق السطح المنبسط لتلك الهضبة العالية . وقد عثر فى هذه المنطقة على تماثيل عديدة تحمل أسماء الملك سنفرو من الأسرة الرابعة .. والملك منتوحتب الثالث والملك منتوحتب الرابع من ملوك الأسرة الحادية عشرة ونقش لكل من سنوسرت الأول واسم أبيه أمنحمات الأول . أما أشهر الآثار فى تلك المنطقة فهو معبد حتحور والنقوش السينائية الأخرى .

معـبــد حتحــور
وقد أقامه الملك سنوسرت الأول لعبادة الالهة حتحور سيدة الفيروز ثم شهد المعبد إضافات فى عصور تالية عديدة حيث بدأ المعبد بكهف حتحور المنحوت فى الجبل وهو قدس أقداس المعبد .. ثم شيدت أمامه حجرة أخرى تكريساً لحتحور ثم أضاف أمنمحات الثانى جزءاً لهذا البناء ثم تردد أسماء العديد من الملوك الآخرين فى المعبد مثل امنمحات الثالث والرابع .
وفى عهد الدولة الحديثة قام الملك أمنحتب الأول بإصلاح ما تهدم من الهيكل خاصة البهو المحمول على الأعمدة .. كما شيد هيكل حنفية حتحور الذى كان معداً لتطهير زوار المعبد
وفى عهد تحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت أضيفت عدة قاعات أمام قدس الأقداس .. ثم عدة قاعات تالية فى عهد ابنه أمنحتب الثانى .. وشيدت ستة حجرات فى عهد أمنحتب الثالث .
والنقوش التى على هذه اللوحات وواجهات الصخر تحتوى على الابتهالات المعتادة للالهة .. ويبلغ مجموع النقوش التى عثر عليها فى سرابيط الخادم 387 نقشاً من الدولتين الوسطى والحديثة .. وهى لا تشمل نقوش المعبد بالطبع حيث كانت بعثات المناجم ترسل برئاسة موظف كبير لأن المناجم من أملاك الملك . فكانت النقوش تذكر اسم الملك ورئيس البعثة وكبار موظفيه

آثار العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح

وهي آخر ثلاث نقاط علي الطريق الحربي ، أما العريش فهي مدينة مشهورة عند قمة وادي العريش .. وكانت منذ أقدم العصور ميناء مصريا هاماً ومركزاً استراتيجيا علي طريق حورس ، وأحد المراكز الرئيسية للجيش المصري خلال عصر الدولة الفرعونية الحديثة ، ولكن لم يبق من حصونها ومعابدها شيء يذكر ، وأهم ما بها الآن قلعة العريش ، والتي بقي منها الآن سور مربع ارتفاعه نحو 8 أمتار وطول ضلعيه الشمالي والجنوبي 85 متراً والشرقي والغربي 75 متراً .. وفي اعلي السور ستة مزاغل لضرب النار .. وفي كل برج قبو لخزن القنابل . . وفوق باب القلعة نقشت بعض العبارات باللغة العربية مثل ( وما النصر إلا من عند الله ) وعبارة ( أمر بإنشاء هذه القلعة مولانا السلطان سليمان بن السلطان سليم بن السلطان بازيد ابن السلطان عثمان خلد الله ملكه وقوي شوكته وأعز دولته ) .
وقد اعتمد الأتراك علي هذه القلعة كثيراً في صراعاتهم حتى الحرب العالمية الأولي .

أما تل الشيخ زويد فيقع شمال مدينة الشيخ زويد الحالية .. وتنتشر عليه شواهد أثرية واضحة .. حيث عثر فيها علي آثار فرعونية من الدولة الحديثة وبقايا كنيسة .

وأخيراً رفح وهي نقطة هامة علي الحدود بين مصر وفلسطين .. وتردد ذكرها كثيراً في نصوص الدولة الحديثة ولكن لم يبق من آثارها إلا بقايا من أحجار كنيسة مسيحية من القرن السابع الميلادي .

تـــل حــبــــــوة

يقع شمال شرق مدينة القنطرة شرق ، ومن أهم الآثار المكتشفة به قلعة فرعونية من عصر الدولة الحديثة (الملك سيتي الأول ) وتبلغ أطوالها 800 *400 متر .. وهي مبنية من الطوب اللبن ، وبها عدد من الأبراج وتشبه مدينة محصنة ، حيث كشف حولها عن مخازن ومنازل ومئات القطع الأثرية والأختام بأسماء ملوك مصر تحتمس الثالث ورمسيس الثاني وغيرهم .

تل أبو صيفي

يقع جنوب مدينة القنطرة شرق .. ويشار إلي أنه كان موقع الحصن الروماني (سيلا) وتم اكتشاف قلعة بطلمية وأخري رومانية بها . . وسميت هذه المنطقة باسم التل الأحمر نظراً للون القرميد الأحمر الذي يميز بقايا مبانيها وأحجارها الأثرية .
وتوجد بها بقايا هيكل من بناء سيتي الأول ورمسيس الثاني للإله حورس وبقايا معسكر روماني وجدت به كتابات باللاتينية للإمبراطورين ديومكيشيان ومكسيميان .
وفي عام 1907 عثر علي حجر عليه نص هيروغليفي وحجر طحن كبير .. كما عثر قرب القنطرة شرق علي حجر من الصوان الأحمر ملئ بالكتابة الهيروغليفية . كما عثر في عام 1911 علي بقايا جبانة قديمة بداخلها توابيت من الحجر عليها كتابات هيروغليفية .

قلاع الطريق الأوسط

إلي جانب الطريق الرئيسي الموازي للساحل الشمالي في سيناء فقد عرف طريق آخر يبدأ من رأس خليج السويس مباشرة إلي رأس خليج العقبة .. ماراً بوسط سيناء .. وهو المعروف باسم درب الحج حيث كان طريق الحجاج من مصر وشمال أفريقيا إلي مكة والمدينة المنورة . ولكن آثار هذا الطريق تدل علي أنه أيضاً كان ذا أهمية عسكرية بالنظر إلي عدد من القلاع الكبرى التي تقع عليه أو بالقرب منه وأهمها : قلعة الجندي قرب سدر وقلعة السلطان الغوري عند نخل وقلعة صلاح الدين بجزيرة فرعون عند طابا .

قلعـــة الجنـــدي

تقع هذه القلعة علي تل رأس الجندي الذي يصل ارتفاعه إلي 2150 قدماً فوق سطح البحر ، ويرتفع 500 قدم فوق السهل المنبسط المتسع حوله من كل الجهات ، والتل له شكل فريد ، وموقع حاكم يجعلانه هيئة طبيعية ظاهرة بالعين المجردة من علي بعد عدة كيلو مترات ومن يقف فوقه يكشف بالطبع أبعد من هذه المسافة .
ويرتبط بناء هذه القلعة بوقائع تاريخية .. فبعد أن استطاع صلاح الدين وشقيقه الملك العادل من إحباط حملة خطيرة قام بها أمير الكرك ( ريجنالد دي شايتلون ) علي نقاط علي البحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة سعياً للقفز إلي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة ، أدرك صلاح الدين أهمية وجود عسكري قوي وسط تجمعات البدو لضمان ولائهم من جانب وكحصن وسيط بين القاهرة وبين المواقع المتقدمة لدفاعات جيوش صلاح الدين ، فبدأ في تشييد هذه القلعة في عام 1183 م وتم البناء عام 1187 وهو المقابل للتاريخ الهجري المنقوش حتى الآن علي باب القلعة .
تخطيط القلعة : مبنى قلعة صلاح الدين فوق تل الجندي مستطيل الشكل يتجه في اتجاهين شمال بشرق وجنوب بغرب وطرفها الجنوبي ينتهي بشكل نصف مسدس الأضلاع ، ويتراوح ضلع القلعة ما بين 150 - 200 متر طولاً وأوسع عرض لها يبلغ مئة متر ، وسمك سور القلعة الخارجي يبلغ مترين أما أركانها فقد قويت بدعامات قوية ، وقد ضمت القلعة في داخلها غرفاً صغيرة لرجال الحامية وشيدت في فنائها عدة مبان لأغراض مختلفة منها ردهة مسطحه (50*60 متراً) عمقها خمسة أمتار تحت مستوي الأرض وربما كانت مخزنا للمؤن .. وكذلك مسجد بدون سقف جداره الشرقي به قبله عليها كتابة منقوشة للبسملة ومسطح المسجد 6*12 متراً .. ويوجد كذلك صهريج مياه منحوت في قلب التل يحتوي علي خزان أبعاده 6 *10 * 5.5 متر ، مازالت جدرانه جيدة وله فتحتان لإدخال وسحب المياه .

قلـعـة نـخـــــل

وتقع علي هضبة عالية بمدينة نخل قرب الطريق الدولي بوسط سيناء ، وقام ببنائها السلطان المملوكي قنصوة الغوري عام 1516 قبل هزيمته علي يد الأتراك العثمانيين ببضعة شهور .
والقلعة عبارة عن بناء مربع الشكل وبها خمسة أبراج وبنيت من الحجر المنحوت . وقد قام السلطان مراد الثالث العثماني بترميمها عام 1594 ونقش علي بوابتها الرئيسية عبارة ( مولانا السلطان مراد خان عز نصره ) وتتميز قلعة نخل بموقعها الاستراتيجي علي المناطق المحيطة من كل الاتجاهات .

قلعة صلاح الدين

تمثل قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي علي جزيرة فرعون في سيناء قيمة تاريخية وأثرية كبيرة ، حيث لعبت هذه القلعة الشامخة دور الحارس الأمين للشواطئ العربية في مصر والحجاز والأردن وفلسطين علي حد سواء ، وأسهمت في درء الأخطار العسكرية أثناء الصراع الصليبي - الإسلامي ، حيث كانت مصر الإسلامية تمثل الدرع الواقي للعالم العربي والإسلامي أثناء ذلك الصراع .
وقد بنيت هذه القلعة فوق هذه الجزيرة علي بعد نحو 60 كيلو متراً من مدينة نوبيع .. وعلي بعد نحو 8 كيلو مترات جنوب طابا لتكون قاعدة متقدمة لتأمين خليج العقبة من أية غزوة صليبية .
وقد كشفت الحفائر الأثرية أن هذه الجزيرة قد استخدمت لأغراض عسكرية في عصور قديمة عربياً ، ولكن المباني الباقية الآن فيها تعود إلي العصر الأيوبي عندما أمر صلاح الدين الأيوبي ببنائها عام 1170 م لتكون إحدى القلاع الهامة في صراعه مع الصليبيين ، وتضم قلعة صلاح الدين مجموعتين من التحصينات : شمالية وجنوبية ، كل من هما عبارة عن قلعة مستقلة وذلك عبر الاستفادة من تضاريس الجزيرة بشكل مثالي بحيث تم بناء القلعتين علي تلين ، الشمالي فيهما أكبر حجماً وأكثر تفصيلاً ، أما السهل الأوسط المحصور بين هما فقد أقيمت فيه المخازن والمسجد والغرف ، ويحيط بالقلعتين والسهل الأوسط سور خارجي مواز لشاطئ الخليج في ضلعه الشرقي والغربي به ستة أبراج تطل مباشرة علي مياه الخليج ، أما التحصينات الشمالية فإنها ترتفع وتتخللها الأبراج عند النهايات العليا للتل الشمالي ، وتوجد بالأبراج التسعة فتحات لرمي السهام في ثلاثة اتجاهات.
أما الأسوار السميكة فإنها تحتوي علي طرقات كانت تستخدم لوقوف الجنود خلفها لرمي السهام .
وتضم هذه المنطقة أيضاً مطاراً (برجاً) للحمام الزاجل حيث عثر الأثريون علي بعض الرسائل المتبادلة بين القاهرة والقلعة والتي نقلها الحمام الزاجل .

قلـعــة نوبـيــــع

وتعرف بطابية نوبيع ، وهي عبارة عن طابية صغيرة قامت ببنائها السردارية المصرية في عام 1893م وجعلتها مركزاً للشرطة من الهجانة لحفظ الأمن في تلك المنطقة .
وللقلعة سور ومزاغل وباب كبير ، وداخل السور بئر ماء ، وكانت توجد بجانبها بضعة ألواح من الحجر يسكنها عائلات الشرطة ، وتقع علي بعد ميلين من معبد وادي العين شمالاً وهي المنطقة التي تسمي حالياً نوبيع الترابين .




المـنـاجم وآثار جنوب سيناء


إذا كان الطريق الحربي الكبير هو مفتاح تتبع المواقع الأثرية في شمال سيناء .. فإن نشاط التعدين والمناجم هو مفتاح خريطة المواقع الأثرية في جنوب سيناء . . فسيناء هي أقدم المناطق التي استغل فيها المصريون القدماء خامات النحاس والفيروز منذ ما قبل عصر الأسرات الفرعونية بوقت طويل . . وأهم موقعين من مواقع التعدين القديمة هما : المغارة وسرابيط الخادم .


المـغـــــــــــارة



(أحدى المغارات الأثرية)

يطلق اسم المغارة على جزء محدود من وادي قنية حيث يوجد الجبل الذي توجد فيه عروق الفيروز التي استخرجها المصريون القدماء .
ومازالت توجد في هذه المنطقة بقايا أكواخ العمال القدماء فوق أحد المرتفعات .. ويمكن تتبع جدرانها ولكن النقوش الهامة التي كانت قائمة لم تعد باقية هناك حيث نقل بعضها إلى المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. أو تحطم في محاولات البحث عن الفيروز في بداية القرن الحالي .

ســرابيط الخــادم

كانت منطقة سرابيط الخادم خلال الدولة الوسطى والدولة الحديثة أهم من المغارة .. وموقعها مختلف فالوصول إلى المغارة سهل والمناجم في واد منبسط وعروق الفيروز ترتفع 60 متراً عن مستوى بطن الوادي ، أما سرابيط الخادم فإن طريقها بالغ الوعورة ، وهى فوق هضبة الصعود إليها صعب من جميع الجهات و الآثار الموجودة بها وكذلك المناجم توجد فوق السطح المنبسط لتلك الهضبة العالية .
وقد عثر في هذه المنطقة على تماثيل عديدة تحمل أسماء الملك سنفرو من الأسرة الرابعة .. والملك منتوحتب الثالث والملك منتوحتب الرابع من ملوك الأسرة الحادية عشرة ونقش لكل من سنوسرت الأول واسم أبيه أمنحمات الأول .
أما أشهر الآثار في تلك المنطقة فهو معبد حتحور والنقوش السينائية الأخرى ويبلغ مجموع النقوش التي عثر عليها في سرابيط الخادم 387 نقشاً من الدولتين الوسطى والحديثة .

آثــــار الـطـــــــور :

توجد أكثر من منطقة أثرية بمدينة الطور أبرزها منطقة الكيلانى والميناء التجاري القديم الذي تم الكشف عنه ويرجع إلى العصر المملوكي ، كما عثرت البعثة اليابانية التي تنقب هناك على العديد من الآثار الهامة من الأدوات والعملات وغيرها والتي تعود إلى عدة قرون مضت .

وادى غـرنــدل

تقع هذه المنطقة على طريق السويس - الطور الرئيسي .. وعثر بها على آثار من العصر الرومانى لمبان من الطوب اللبن ، وأفران ومخازن وعدد كبير من القطع الفخارية والعملات البرونزية والقطع الزجاجية . والمنطقة بها بئر من العصر الرومانى .

سانت كاترين

سيناء هي الأرض التي باركها الله سبحانه وتعالى وذكرها في كتبه السماوية ، وهى الأرض التي مر بها ولجأ إليها بعض أنبياء الله عليهم السلام ، فسار عليها إبراهيم عليه السلام قاصداً مصر التي أقام فيها عاماً ثم عاد من خلالها مع زوجته سارة ، وعبرها يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما السلام بعدما تركه أخوته فقدر الله له منزلة عظيمة في مصر فيما بعد ، واتجه إليها موسى عليه السلام وعاش هناك وتزوج ابنة شعيب من مدين عليه السلام وعلى جبالها شرفه الله بأن كلمه بالوادى المقدس طوى ، وهناك تلقى ألواح الشريعة ، ثم على ترابها مات موسى وأخيه هارون عليهما السلام ، وعليها مرت مريم عليها السلام وعيسى عليه السلام طفلاً - إلى مصر ثم عادا بعد ذلك إلى فلسطين عبر سيناء أيضا .
أما الآن ، فإن السياحة الدينية تتركز في منطقة سانت كاترين ووادي فيران بصفة أساسية حيث يرد عشرات الآلاف من السياح سنويا لزيارة المواقع السياحية في سانت كاترين وأبرزها :

- جبل موسى : توجد في أعلى قمته جامع وكنيسة صغيرة ، ويحرص السائحون على تسلق الجبل عقب منتصف الليل ليصلوا قمته قبيل شروق الشمس ، ورغم مشقة الرحلة وصعوبة تسلق الجبل ثم 750 درجاً من الصخر في قمته .. إلا أن منظر الشروق في تلك البقعة متعة تستحق كل مشقة حيث تبدو قمم الجبال المحيطة وكأنها قد اكتست بلون أحمر مع بزوغ الشمس .

- دير سانت كاترين : ويستقبل الدير يومياً مئات السياح من أنحاء العالم ، لزيارة معالمه ومكوناته الأساسية دير طور سيناء المعروف باسم دير سانت كاترين ، ويقع الدير أسفل جبل سيناء ، في منطقة جبلية وعرة المسالك حبها الله بجمال الطبيعة الأخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه العذبة ، وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادي الراحة ، وللدير سور كبير يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز معوجة ، وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى ، وسوره مشيد بأحجار الجرانيت وبه أبراج في الأركان ويبلغ ارتفاع أسواره بين 12 و 15 متراً ، وتبلـغ أطـوال أضلاعـه 117 و 80 و 77 و 76 متراً تقريباً ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي عندما أمرت الإمبراطورة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين في عام 342 م ببناء دير يحوى كنيسة عرفت باسم كنيسة العذراء عند موقع الشجرة أو العليقة الملتهبة ، وفي القرن السادس الميلادي أمر الإمبراطور جوستنيان ببناء كنيسة في نفس هذه البقعة عرفت باسم كنيسة ( التجلى) .
وأهم مباني الدير هي : المسجد و الكنيسة الكبرى ، وكنيسة العليقة ، والمكتبة بالإضافة إلى قلايا الرهبان ومعصرة وطاحونتين ومخازن حبوب ومؤن وآبار للمياه ولا يتسع المقام إلى أعطاء التفاصيل عن كلاً منها.
ويوجد في منطقة سانت كاترين نحو عشرة فنادق وقرى سياحية لخدمة الحركة السياحية بها .

----------


## اليمامة

> تسلم الايادي علي موضوعك الجميل الي عرفنا كل حاجه عن سيناء الحبيبه


اخى الفاضل  ghazala son
اسعدنى مرورك الكريم وبالفعل سيناء جزء عزيز من ارض الوطن..وشيق للغاية على المستوى النظرى والواقعى...اتمنى ان تحقق الاستفادة المرجوة من الموضوع...شكرا لك.

----------


## اليمامة

> رائع بارك الله فيك


اشكر لك مشاركتك المشجعة وكلامك الطيب.

----------


## اليمامة

سأعرض لكم صور مفصلة عن دير سانت كاترين و الذي يعتبر من اهم المزارات

السياحية في منطقة سانت كاترين لدقة بنائة و فخامة ديكوراتة كما انة من الاماكن الاثرية

1. دي صور للدير ككل 





























مقام النبي صالح:
يقع على بعد 10 كم من سانت كاترين عند التقاء وادي مرة مع وادي الشيخ.




صورة أخرى للمقام






صور للباركينج الخاص لبداية سانت كاترين ...


















بوابة العظامة ... العظامة هي غرفة العظام ..... وغرفة العظام هي ان كل اللي بيخدمو دير سانت كاترين من قسيسين و رهبان وخدام كلهم لما يموتو بيدفنوهم وبعد فترة بيفحتو و يطلعو العظام بتاعتهم ويحطوها في الغرفة دية يعني الصور القادمة لعظام خدام الدير من 1400 سنة سابقة ....... لحد الان














وده الباب اللي بنشوف من وراه غرفة العظامة طبعا ممنوع الدخول قرب العظام اوي لانك طبعا ممكن تصاب باغماء من قربك للمنظر ... 



الاتجاة لكنيسة التجلي .












مكتبه يوجد بها كتب تحكي تاريخ الدير 




]

----------


## اليمامة

واليكم المزيد من الصور





البوابة الصغيرة الدائرية في الاسفل للدخول للحصن الذي بداخله كنيسة التجلي .....

----------


## اليمامة

كيفية دخول سيناء

دخول سيناء عبر قناة السويس والموقع الأسرائيلي

إذا كنت قادماً إلى سيناء من القاهرة عن طريق البر فلا بد من عبور قناة السويس التي تفصل أرض سيناء عن باقي الأراضي المصرية.

وهناك ثلاث طرق لعبور القناة: 

1- عن طريق نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي ، وهو نفق يعبر من أسفل قناة السويس عرضة كيلو متر واحد تقريباً ويبعد عن مدينة السويس حوالي 10 كيلو متر تقريباً.



- أو عن طريق كوبري السلام القريب من مدينة الإسماعيلية، وهو من كوبري معلق (يعتبر الكوبري المعلق الثاني في مصر والشرق الأوسط ) .

















3- أو عن طريق ركوب العبارة من مدينة الإسماعيلية  وهذه الطريقة بطيئة بسبب تحميل العبارة و ركوب جميع المسافرين وأن كانت هي الأقدم في عبور القناة .








والطريقة الأولى هي الأفضل في عبور القناة .
أول مزار للسياح في سيناء

نحن الآن في سيناء .. وراءنا نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي ومن وراءه مدينة السويس وباقي مصر
أمامنا حوالي 330 كيلو كي نصل لأقصى جنوب سيناء .. وهي مدينة شرم الشيخ 
ومدينة شرم الشيخ من أجمل المدن التي رأيتها في حياتي .. 
سنعرض صوراً كثيرة إن شاء الله لها حينما يأتي الكلام عنها

الآن .. في طريقنا إلى شرم الشيخ سنقابل العديد من المدن والمعالم والمزارات السياحية
أول مزار سياحي سنقابله .. على بعد 10 كيلو فقط من النفق الذي عبرناه
وهو موقع عسكري أنشأه الإسرائيليون بعد أن استولوا على سيناء بعد حرب 67 ، وكان هدف هذا الموقع هو ضرب المقاومة المصرية في مدينة السويس ، ومراقبة أي تسلل يحدث منها
وقد استولى الجيش المصري على هذا الموقع بعد حرب أكتوبر 73 وأسر 4 ضباط اسرائيليين .. وهرب الثلاثة الباقين باتجاه الجنوب نحو القيادة الإسرائيلية
بعد دخول هذا الموقع العسكري ، ستجد جندياً مصرياً سيتولى شرح جميع التفاصيل الخاصة بهذا الموقع ، وستجد جندياً آخر يشرح للسياح الفرنسيين باللغة الفرنسية ، وآخر بالإنجليزية .. إلخ

الموقع العسكري أنشأه الإسرائيليون وتم عمل حماية شديدة له لا تؤثر فيه القنابل وقتها ، وذلك بأنهم جمعوا الحجارة الكبيرة ووضعوها بين أسلاك ، ومن تحتها وضعوا قضبان السكك الحديدية التي دمروها في الحرب ، وأجبروا الأسرى المصريين آنذاك بحمل هذه القضبان وترتيبها مع الحجارة ، ومن تحت هذه الحجارة بنوا غرف للقائد وللجنود وللتدريب وللنوم ، وصالات الديسكو !!!
وعلى مقربة منه 4 مدافع لضرب المقاومة المصرية ، ومدفع آخر لضرب الطائرات بإمكانه إطلاق 1500 طلقة في الدقيقة
وحول هذا المبنى كله وضعوا خنادق وألغام ..
والحمد لله تم الإنتهاء من تطهير هذا المكان من الألغام منذ 3 سنوات فقط .. يعني في عام 2002

سندخل الآن غرفة القائد الإسرائيلي والتي كان يدير منها عمل هذا المكان ..

هذا مدخل الغرفة ..



وهذه الغرفة من الداخل ..




يظهر بالصورة السابقة مكتب وخوذة القائد وعلم إسرائيل ، ونشيد الأمل الإسرائيلي ، طبعا مكتوب بالعبرية ، لكن تم ترجمته إلى العربية بعد استيلاء المصريين عليه في حرب 73
وستجد في باقي غرف الجنود تلاوت كثيرة جداً من التوراة المحرفة معلقة على جدرانهم .. وهذه صورة لواحدة منهم



ويظهر في الصورة مقطع محرف من التوراة .. وهو الحلم اليهودي بأرض من الفرات إلى النيل ، ويزعمون أن الله وعدهم بهذا لأنه ميزهم عن باقي الشعوب
وطبعا الكلام واضح في الصورة لا يحتاج أن أكتبه ..

يتبع بالأسفل ...




وهذه صورة المدفع .. وهو واحد من أربعة ، لم يتبقَ منهم إلا هذا
وطبعا الأشخاص الذين تراهم في الصورة السابقة هم دُمى للجنود الإسرائليين الذي كانوا يعملون على المدفع  
وهذه صورة الرشاش الذي كان يضرب الطائرات والذي أشرنا إليه سابقاً



وهذه الصورة موجودة قبل دخول الموقع السابق .. وهذه السيدة التي فيه هي مصر .. وحولها أبنائها الذي يحمونها



الموقع يحتوي على أشياء كثيرة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر غرف خاصة للنوم ، مواقع المراقبة وغيرها كثير .

----------


## اليمامة

أهم مدن سيناء
أهم مدن سيناء : العريش - طور سيناء - بير العبد - الشيخ زويد - رفح - الحسنة - نخل - رأس سدر - أبو زنيمة - أبو رديس - سانت كاترين - شرم الشيخ - دهب ( والاسم الصحيح بأبدال حرف الدال بحرف الذال ولكن كل المراجع المتوفرة عندي لم تكتبها بغير هذه الصيغة المأخوذه من اللهجة المحلية لذا سأستخدمها ) - نوبيع - القنطرة شرق - طابا .
كما أن هناك 95 قرية مركزية سوف تتطور لتصبح مراكز للتنمية الريفية بما يتبع ذلك من نشاط زراعي وما يرتبط به من أنشطة صناعية وتجارية وخدمية .
كذلك فإن هناك 271 قرية تابعة أخري يغلب عليها الطابع الريفي إضافة إلي مئات التجمعات البدوية .
ومن المهم جداً ذكر أن المناطق الصناعية والحرة التي تقرر إقامتها في سيناء حتى عام 2017 وعددها 9 مناطق صناعية وحرة يستوعب كل منها ما بين 100 - 200 ألف نسمة ، وتبلغ التكلفة التقديرية لخطط التنمية العمرانية في سيناء نحو 20.8 مليار جنيه في الفترة من 1994-2017م ، منها 4 مليارات أنفاق عام والباقي للقطاع الخاص .

وفيما يلي نبذه عن أهم المدن والمراكز الحضرية القائمة في سيناء:

القنطرة شــــرق :

مدينة القنطرة شرق من أكبر خمس مدن في سيناء من الناحية السكانية ، وهي أول نقطة في سيناء علي الطريق الساحلي من ناحية الغرب ، ويرجع تاريخ بناء هذه المدينة إلي حفر قناة السويس ويقابلها علي الشاطئ الغربي مدينة القنطرة غرب وكلاهما تابع لمحافظة الإسماعيلية الحالي ، وبسبب موقعها اكتسبت القنطرة شرق أهمية عسكرية كأحد محاور العبور علي قناة السويس ، ويقطن القنطرة شرق نحو 25 ألف نسمة .




من اثار مدينة القنطرة شرق
أ‌- تل ابو صيفى
يبعد عن القنطرة شرق بنحو 5 م ويوجد بها قلعة اثرية يرجع استخدامها الى العصر اليونانى الرومانى
ب‌- اثار حبوه
تبعد عن القنطرة شرق بنحو 10 كم وكان يمر بها فرع النيل ايام العصر الفرعونى واكتشاف ثلاث قطع اثرية منقوشة .
ج- تل الحير
يقع على بعد 75 كم الى شرق المدينة ويوجد بها ثلاث قلاع اثرية ترجع الى العصور المتاخرة من العصر الفرعونى والعصر البطلمى والعصر اليونانى 

بــــئـر العـــــبـــد :
تقع بئر العبد علي بعد نحو 30 كيلو متراً شرق بيلوزيوم (بالوظة) علي طريق القنطرة- العريش الساحلي . وهي منطقة معروفة كمركز مهم علي الطريق الحربي الكبير منذ القدم . وبئر العبد إحدى مراكز محافظة شمال سيناء حالياً .. وتشمل بحيرة البردويل ذات الإنتاج السمكي المتميز .. وتشتهر بئر العبد بزراعاتها من الخضروات والفاكهة خاصة التين والزيتون التي تزرع علي مياه الآبار خاصة منطقة جنوب رابعة .. كما تكثر بها أشجار النخيل . وتتبع منطقة بئر العبد أيضاً كل من محمية الزرانيق .. وكذلك منطقة الملاحات علي بحيرة البردويل ،وتبلغ مساحة مركز بئر العبد نحو 3857 كم2 ويتبعها 22 قرية و90 تابعاً أصغر حجماً .
وينتظر هذه المنطقة العديد من المشروعات أبرزها زراعة 140 ألف فدان جديدة في زمامها علي مياه ترعة السلام ، واقامة مناطق صناعية هامة وتجمعات للصناعات الصغيرة










العـــريــــــــش :

هي أهم مدن شاطئ سيناء علي البحر المتوسط ، وعاصمة محافظة شمال سيناء بل هي أكبر مدينة صحراوية في مصر علي الإطلاق ( ولي موضوع في المنتدى تناولت فيه العريش ( بأمكانك الاطلاع عليه بالضغط هنا ).
كانت العريش ميناء هاماً منذ أقدم العصور ، كما كانت موقعا استراتيجياً علي الطريق الحربي الكبير ( طريق حورس ) وكانت تمر بها الجيوش دائماً . . وفي العصور الوسطي ، احتلت العريش أهمية خاصة خلال فتح العرب لمصر حيث يذكر أن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب الذي كان متردداً في فتح مصر في ذلك الوقت ، بعث لقائد جيشه عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه رسالة مفادها إذا لم تكن قد دخلت مصر فارجع ، وإذا وصلتك رسالتي وقد دخلتها فأمض لوجهتك واستعن بالله ، وقد وصل رسول الخليفة إلى عمرو بن العاص عند العريش فلما قرأ الرسالة أكمل زحفه لأنه بذلك وصلته الرسالة وهو على أرض مصر .
وفي الوقت الحاضر فإن مدينة العريش عاصمة محافظة سيناء الشمالية وأهم مراكزها الستة ، وهى مركز النشاط الثقافي والاجتماعي في شمال سيناء ، ويتبعها 4 قرى ( هي الميدان - السكاكة - الطويل - السبيل ) إلى جانب 24 تابعاً أقل حجما.ً
والمدينة نفسها بها العديد من الأحياء الجديدة كالريسة والسلام والجيش والمساعيد .. وهناك تخطيط جديد متكامل للمدينة .. وبالعريش مطار مدني وميناء بحري وحديقة للحيوان ومتحف للتراث.. إلى جانب توافر المرافق المتطورة .. أما أبرز ما تشتهر به فهو شاطئها الجميل على البحر المتوسط والذي تنتشر عليه القرى السياحية .. ويعرف بصفوف النخيل الكثيفة والتي تميزه عن أي شاطئ رملي آخر على ساحل البحر المتوسط .

----------


## اليمامة

الشــــيخ زويـــــد :

تبعد مدينة الشيخ زويد حوالي 29 كيلو متراً شرق مدينة العريش .. وقد أقيمت على أنقاض بلدة قديمة تدل آثارها على أنها كانت على جانب كبير من المدنية والعمران ، وسميت المدينة باسمها الذي يرجع إلى أحد الصالحين الذي يوجد قبره داخل قبة وللأسف يزورها بعض أهالي هذي المنطقة .
وقد سميت هذه المنطقة قديما باسم ( انيتدون) ومعناها زهرة المباهــج حيث كانت ولا تزال مزدهرة بالخضرة والحدائق ، وتبلغ مساحة مركز الشيخ زويد نحو 783 كم2 ، ويتبع الشيخ زويد 14 قرية ونحو 140 تابعاً ، وتشتهر المنطقة بزراعات الخوخ واللوز والمحاصيل التقليدية مثل القمح والشعير والعدس وغيرها ، كما تعتبر الشيخ زويد من المدن السياحية الهامة ومركزاً للعابرين على الطريق الدولي إلى رفح













صخرة ديان في الشيخ زويد  , الصخرة عبارة عن نصب تذكاري أقيم بأوامر مباشرة من موشيه ديان أثناء احتلال سيناء لتخليد ذكرى 11 طيار إسرائيلي سقطت طائرتهم قبالة بلدة الشيخ زويد  ومما دفع ديان لذلك أن معظم هؤلاء الطيارين كانوا ذوي رتب عالية , وفي شأن سقوطهم هناك روايتان أحدهما تقول أنها سقطت في حادث غير قتالي أثناء حرب الاستنزاف , أما الرواية الثانية فتقول أن الطائرة سقت نتيجة اشتباك مع طائرتان حربيتان مصريتان كان يقودهما الطياران هما  محمد خميس و محمد حسن شحاتة اللذين سقطت طائرتهما أيضاً وحسب رواية إسماعيل خطابي فقد نجح في إخفائهما عن أعين الاحتلال الذي كان يبحث عنهما ونجح في تهريبهما ليسلما من الأسر وكلاهما الآن برتبة لواء  , ويقول خطابي إنهما كانا ينويان عمل عملية انتحارية في تل أبيب . الروايات تقول أيضاً أن موشي ديان أصر أن تجلب تلك الصخرة الضخمة من جبل موسي ويسجل عليها بالعبري أسماء الطيارين وقصتهم ,

ذهبت إسرائيل عن سيناء لكنها ومن ضمن شروط كامب ديفيد  أصرت علي أن يبقى النصب التذكاري الذي دأب الكثيرين علي تسميته بمسمار جحا لما يعتقدون في أن إسرائيل تفعل ذلك كنوع من التأريخ لها في سيناء , وعلي الرغم مما قد يعتقده البعض مبالغة في الأمر  إلا أن وجود تلك الصخرة بالفعل وبهذا الشكل المستفز تحت حراسة مصرية !! , رفع إسماعيل خطابي قضية ضد رئيس الجمهورية، ورئيس الوزراء، ووزيري الدفاع والداخلية، ومحافظ شمال سيناء، ورئيس الوحدة المحلية بالشيخ زويد، بصفتهم يطالبهم بهدم النصب واسترداد أرضه بلا فائدة , ليبقى النصب علي حالة وتبقى الغصة في قلوب من يؤلمهم  حماية الجلاد لا الضحية





الساحة الرياضية بالشيخ زويد



الحدود المصرية الفلسطينية



الشاحنات على الحدود المصرية الفلسطينية تنتظر












الطريق الرئيسي من مدينة الشيخ زويد إلى العريش





مواطنون غزيون يصطفون لتعبئة البنزين في حي الأزهر في رفح المصرية

----------


## اليمامة

محميــة الزرانيـق وبحيرة البردويل :

تقع محمية الزرانيق في الجزء الشرقي من بحيرة البردويل علي مسافة نحو 30 كيلو متر غرب العريش .وتمثل هذه المنطقة أحد المفاتيح الرئيسية لهجرة الطيور في العالم ، حيث أثبتت الدراسات أهمية المنطقة وموقعها الفريد الذي يربط بين قارات آسيا وأفريقيا وأوروبا ، وتمثله المنطقة كجسر عبور للطيور المهاجرة بين هذه القارات خاصة في فصلي الخريف والربيع من كل عام ، فتهاجر الطيور من شرق أوربا وشمال غرب آسيا وروسيا وتركيا في طريقها إلي وسط وجنوب شرق أفريقيا هرباً من صقيع الشتاء وسعياً وراء مصادر الغذاء الوفيرة مارة بهذه المحمية ، وقد تستقر بعض أنواع من الطيور في البحيرات المصرية ، وقد تم تسجيل 244 نوعاً من الطيور في المحمية تمثل 14 فصيلة أهمها البجع والبشاروش والبط والبلشون وأبو قردان واللقلق ومرزة الدجاج والصقر والسمان والحجوالة والحدأة والكروان والطيطوي والنورس وخطاف البحر والقمري والوروار والغراب والهدهد وأبو فصادة والدقناش والحميراء والأبلق وغيرها. أما جيولوجية المنطقة فإنها تعد مثالاً لبيئة ساحل البحر المتوسط ومناطق السنجات والأراضي الرطبة .

وتنتمي محمية الزرانيق للاراضى الرطبة بحوض البحر المتوسط وتشغل مساحة 250كم2 بالجزء الشرقى لبحيرة البردويل وتقع على مسافة 35 كم غرب مدينة العريش و120كم من قناة السويس ، وتضم المحمية : بحيرة الزرانيق والجزر الرملية داخلها وامتداد الحاجز الرملى الذى يفصلها عن البحر المتوسط شمالا حيث تتصل ببوغازى الزرانيق وأبو صلاح وتقع المحمية فى نطاق محيط الاراضى الرطبة شرقاً وجنوباً كما يقع فى نطاقها موقعين أثريين هما : الفلوسيات والخوينات وتستقبل محمية الزرانيق نحو 270 نوعا من أنواع الطيور المهاجرة من أوروبا واسيا فى مواسم هجراتها نحو أفريقيا، ومن هذه الطيور: الشرشير/ البجع الأبيض / البشاروش / البلشون / الطيور الخواضة / النوارس / الخطافات/ السمان / المرعى / الابالق ، كما تعيش 7 أنواع من الطيور المقيمة أقامة دائمة منها: المكاء / النكات / أبو الرؤوس السكندرى / الخطاف الصغير .

وتتنوع الحياة البرية فى المحمية حيث تنتشر فى مياه بحيرتها الأسماك والكائنات البحرية الدقيقة وحشائش البحر وينمو على رمالها نحو 155 نوعا من النباتات والأعشاب الرعوية والطبيعية ( مثل: الثمام / السبط / العادر / الرتم / المتنان / الغردق / ذقن الجن)، وتعيش فى نطاق المحمية كائنات برية من بينها 19 نوعا من الثدييات ( كاليربوع والقنافد وثعلب الفنك وقط الرمال ) و24 نوعاً من الزواحف (مثل : سحلية الرمال / السقنقور/ الدفان / قاضى الجبل / الحرباء / الورل / الحية القرعاء) بالاضافة الي السلحفاه البرية المصرية ، كما تعد المحمية أهم مواقع لتكاثر السلحفاه البرمائية بنوعيها: الخضراء وكبيرة الرأس. ولقد تم إدراج محمية الزرانيق ضمن قائمة رامسار العالمية ، ويجرى حاليا تنفيذ مشروع صيانة الاراضى الرطبة والمناطق الساحلية بحوض البحر المتوسط ويهدف المشروع إلي تحقيق التنمية المستدامة فى نطاق المحمية من خلا ل التوفيق بين مصالح السكان المحليين واعتبارات الحفاظ على الطبيعة بالمحمية، وتقدم المحمية مجموعة من الخدمات منها أمكان التخييم وأكشاك المراقبة ويوجد بالمحمية متحف وقاعة مؤتمرات .

[




[CENTER]



]

----------


## اليمامة

الأحراش الساحلية :

اعتبرت منطقة الأحراش الساحلية الممتدة من العريش حتي مدينة رفح محمية طبيعية نظراً لما تضمه منطقة الغرود الرملية الممتدة علي شكل شريط علي ساحل البحر المتوسط ، من مقومات بيئية فريدة ثم المساحات الكثيفة لأشجار ألاكاسيا والشجيرات والأعشاب .. مما يجعلها مورداً طبيعياً للمراعي ومأوي للحيوانات والطيور البرية ومصدر لتثبيت الكثان الرملية ووقف زحف الرمال ، إلا أن هذه الأحراش قد تعرضت من قبل لتقطيع جائر للأشجار والنباتات مما يلزم وتنميتها وترشيد الرعي فيها .وتضم هذه المنطقة أيضا سبخة الشيخ زويد التي تعد واحدة من الأراضي الرطبة في سيناء ، وتقع بمدينة الشيخ زويد علي مسافة نحو كيلو مترين من ساحل البحر المتوسط وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي كيلومترين مربعين وتحيط بها الكثبان الرملية وأشجار النخيل من الشمال والغرب وبعض الزراعات القليلة. أما من الجنوب فتحيط بها اشجار النخيل وزراعات اللوز والخوخ وبعض الحمضيات . وتعتبر سبخة الشيخ زويد من المناطق الهامة للطيور الشتوية التي تمر بالمنطقة مثل البط الشرشير الشتوي والسماري والخضاري والشهرمان والبلبول والغر والعديد من الطيور الخواضة مثل أيو الروؤس المطوق ، و أبو الروس سكندري ، والمدروان والدريجة والطيطوي ق وأبو فصادة أسود الرأس ، كما يتكاثر بالمنطقة عدة أنواع من الطيور أهمها أبو مغازل والزقزاق البلدي . كما تمر بها أنواع أخري من الطيور في فصل الخريف مثل طائر المرعة ودجاجة الماء وطيور السمان .

----------


## اليمامة

شاطئ العريش :
ويشتهر بإسم " شاطئ النخيل" نظراً لوجود غابات أشجار النخيل على إمتداد الشاطئ حيث يصل طول شاطئ العريش إلى نحو 10كم ويتميز هذا بوجود الكورنيش الذى تتوافر فيه جميع الخدمات السياحية وتطل عليه الشاليهات وعدد من المشروعات الفندقية والسياحية ، كما تتوافر فى نطاقه الرملى الناعم النظيف والخدمات الشاطئية المتنوعة بما فى ذلك الكافتيريات ومراكز الخدمة والأدشاش والملاعب المفتوحة لمزاولة الأنشطة الرياضية المختلفة ، كما تخدم الشاطئ وسائل مواصلات متنوعة فى جميع الإتجاهات والمسارات بمدينة العريش . ويقع على امتداد البحر المتوسط شواطئ رفح و الشيخ زويد و المساعيد و الميدان و رمانة/بالوظة .









العريش من اعلى

----------


## اليمامة

المعالم الأثرية بالعريش :


قلعة العريش :

هي الاثر الوحيد الباقي بمدينة العريش بجوار سوق الخميس الاسبوعي بالفواخرية مسجلة بقرار الوزاري 282 لسنة 97 مساحتها 75 ?5 م كان بداخلها بئر وحديقة ومساكن الجند وشهدت احداث تاريخية هامة كمعاهدة العريش 1800 م بين الاتراك والحملة الفرنسية وهي بحاجة لاستكمال اعمال الحفائر وبدء اعمال الترميم وهي من عصر السلطان سليمان القانوني .



صورة تمثيلية


خريطة لأهم مواقع لآثار في شمال سيناء، توضح موقع مدينة العريش و التي توجد القلعة في الجزء الجنوبي من المدينة
ملاحظات
ذكر المؤرخون انه كان يوجد أعلى بوابة القلعة، نقش يذكر اسم السلطان العثماني، "سليمان بن السلطان سليم بن السلطان بايزيد بن السلطان عثمان" و تاريخ إنشاء القلعة عام 968 هجريا، 1560 ميلاديا، غير أن التخطيط المعماري للقلعة، الذي يكاد أن يكون نسخة من تخطيط قلعتي الجندي في وسط سيناء و قلعة الجبل في القاهرة، اللتين شيدتا في العصر الأيوبي، يشير إلى أن القلعة ربما أقيمت في تلك الفترة، التي شهدت حروب صليبية كثيرة،و التي استمرت لسنوات عديدة. من ثم لم يرغب ملوك و سلاطين تلك الفترة،على أن يترك مثل هذا الموقع الاسترتيجى الذي تحتله القلعة دونما تحصين، و أن يشكل هذا الحصن مع غيره من الحصون التي أقيمت على سواحل سيناء التي تطل على البحر المتوسط و البحر الأحمر في الحد من هذا الخطر. ويعتقد أن سلاطين الدولة العثمانية قد اخذوا في ترميم و أعمار تلك الحصون، و منها قلعة العريش



صورة لداخل إحدى الحواصل و تظهر فيه جزء من أرضية القلعة الطينية و على الرغم من امتلاؤها
بالمخلفات والاتربة






صورة لبقايا سور القلعة

الخلفية التاريخية
عام 968 هجريا-1560 ميلاديا.:تاريخ الإنشاء
المسئولعنالإنشاء
السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني
الغرض من الإنشاء
حماية السواحل الشمالية لمصر، و رصد اى عدوان عن طريق البر او البحر.
الأحداث التاريخية المرتبطة
شهدت القلعة أحداث ووقائع تاريخية هامة، حيث دار قتال عنيف بين القوات الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت، و بين القوات المتعددة، و التي تحصنت في قلعة العريش، حيث بلغ اجمالى هذه القوات 1500 ، بينهم 600 فارس من المماليك، والأتراك، و العرب، و حوالي 1200 من المشاة الألبانيين. و في ليلة 15 فبراير قام الجنرال رينييه بهجوم ليلى على القلعة و تمكن من قتل 400- إلى 500 من رجالها واسر حوالي 900. وفى صباح يوم 18 فبراير أرسل قائد القلعة يطلب الصلح، و لكن نابليون قبل هذا العرض بالرفض و استمر في ضرب القلعة بالمدافع يوميين متتاليين، وبعدها آثرت القوات الاستسلام، و غادروا القلعة إلى بغداد، بعد أن اقسموا على عدم الاشتراك في معارك أخرى ضد الفرنسيين.

غير أن الدولة العثمانية ما لبثت، حتى جهزت جيش، حوالي 80,000 رجل، تحت قيادة الصدر الأعظم يوسف باشا ضيا، الذي تقدم من مدينة غزة إلى العريش يوم 22 ديسمبر 1799 و حاصرها و استسلمت له الحامية الفرنسية، التي بلغت حوالي 250 جندي.

في 13 يناير عام 1800، شهدت القلعة عودة المفاوضات بين الأتراك و الفرنسيين لمدة أسبوعين، و وقعت في نهايتها اتفاقية من 22 بندا، عرفت بمعاهدة العريش، و التي صدق عليها كلبير عن الجانب الفرنسي في 28 يناير1800. و ترمى الاتفاقية إلى انسحاب القوات الفرنسية بالتدريج من مصر في غضون ثلاثة أشهر، ومع إعطاء الفرنسيين الأمان الكامل أثناء الانسحاب سواء من قبل القوات العثمانية وحلفائها الانجليز.غير أن انجلترا رفضت شروط تلك المعاهدة، كما أن القوات العثمانية تمسكت بالبقاء في مصر، الأمر الذي حال بين تنفيذ هذه المعاهدة.

تعرضت القلعة لتدمير شديد نتيجة ضرب سفن الأسطول الانجليزي لأسوارها، أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى. كما وقعت المدينة تحت الاحتلال الاسرائيلى مرتين عام 1956 و خلال حرب الستة أيام سنة 1967، إلى أن عادت إلى السيادة المصرية عام 1982.



صورة لقلعة العريش فى اواخر القرن التاسع عشر





صورتان تمثلان الحالة الراهنة للقلعة

----------


## اليمامة

رفـــــــــــح :

هي البوابة الشرقية لمصر ، وأول النقاط المصرية ومنفذاً برياً مهماً على حدودها ، تطل رفح على شاطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط ويمر خط الحدود بين مصر وفلسطين في وسطها .
ورفح ذات تاريخ عريق حيث كان اسمها في مصر القديمة ( ربح) وهو أصل أسمها الحالي وقد تردد ذكرها كثيراً في عصر الدولة الفرعونية الحديثة ، ولكن لم يبق من آثارها الكثير ، ويضم مركز رفح حالياً مدينة رفح و11 قرية و4 توابع ، ويشغل مساحة 506 كم2 من محافظة شمال سيناء ويبلغ عدد سكانها نحو 50 ألف نسمة ، تعتبر الزراعة النشاط الأساس لمعظمهم ، وأهم منتجاتها الخوخ واللوز والموالح والزيتون والتفاح والشعير والعدس والقمح والخضروات وتزرع على مياه الأمطار والآبار ، كذلك يوجد بها منفذ رفح البرى ويتبعه أيضاً منفذ العوجة البرى على بعد نحو 45 كيلو متراً جنوباً ومنطقة رفح منطقة سياحية بشاطئها الجميل ومزارعها الخلابة .





صورة لاحدى انفاق رفح الممتدة الى الاراضى الفلسطينية







اقراوا.....اليوم صباحاً وأنا في طريقي بالسيارة الي عملي – علي العادة – كانت المائدة عامرة بالحديث الذي لا ينقطع عن غزة ، ولأننا هنا في سيناء فان ما يحدث في غزة هو خبز الناس اليومي ، نحن الأقرب ، نحن الذين ننام علي صوت القنابل التي تسقط فوق رؤوس إخواننا هناك ونصحو عليها ، نحن الذين نسمع أزيز الطائرات التي لا تتوقف عن اختراق مجالنا الجوي ، من شقتي أسمعها تزأر ، كنا قد نوهنا لهذا الاختراق الجوي ولكن لم يسمع أحد ، فقط عندما كتب مراسل السي إن إن ذلك قالوا صحيح مع أن هذا المراسل وكما أكد لي صديق أخذ معلوماته منا ، نوهنا أيضا الي الإصابات التي تقع في صفوف الأهالي وقواتنا من القصف البشع علي الحدود ، إننا في نفس الخندق ، وما تفعله إسرائيل بأهل غزة لا تستثنيا منه نحن أهل سيناء ، كثير من حالات التبول اللاإرادي أصابت أطفالنا في رفح المصرية من جراء صوت الدمار الهائل ، البيوت في رفح المصرية تصدعت ، أهم من هذا وذاك فان أهل غزة هم نسباؤنا في الدم والجيرة ، كثير من أهل غزة تربطهم صلات نسب مع أهل سيناء وكثير من أهل سيناء لديهم في بيوتهم من يربطهم بغزة ، نحن الأكثر مصاباً ، نحن الأكثر إحساسا فعلاً لا قولاًُ بما يحدث في غزة ، إنها غزة التي يعز علي الروح قبل القلب أن أتكلم عنها وهي في هذا المصاب .. ما استفزني بالفعل هو ما سمعته من عابر ليس له في سيناء أكثر من شهور عندما قال ” ماذا فعل لنا العرب كي نقف معهم ” كظمت غيظي وكذا فعل بقية الركاب لكن أخونا الذي لم يدرك حجم ما نكتمه من غيظ تمادي بتلك اللهجة الإعلامية المستفزة ، ” يا عم إحنا جيبنالهم حقهم بس هما اللي مقدر وش يحافظوا عليه ” ، ثم تمادي أكثر ” هما العرب وقفوا معانا امتي عشان نقف معاهم !!!” ” يا عم دول هما اللي باعوا أرضهم ” عند ذلك لم أستطع أن أكتم غيظي وانفجرت لكنني استطعت أن أتحكم في نفسي فقط لأنني أعرف أنه لا طائل مع حوار مع جاهل كهذا ، فقط طالبته بالصمت ، فكأنني ارتكبت جرماً ثار وزأر وانتا مالك ، هما الفلسطينيين دول كانوا من باقي أهلك !!!!! ” قال هذه الكلمة ولم أرد لكن الركاب الذين فقدوا صبرهم هم الذين فتحوا باب الغضب الذي سمته فيروز ” الغضب الساطع آت ” عليه ولم ينقذه من ألسنتهم سواي



تابعوا ايضا......اقيمت مدينة من الخيام خارج المستشفى العام في مدينة رفح المصرية وقد احصيت عدد 200 خيمة. لكن الجنود هناك قالوا لي أن لديهم المزيد من الخيام ويمكن نصبها على الفور وقالوا ان الاسرة والمفروشات لجميع المخيمات جاهزة. أخبرونى ايضا أن مخيمات أخرى في طور الإنشاء ، في العريش وغيرها من المواقع. قيل لي ان هذه المعسكرات أقيمت من أجل "اللاجئين الفلسطينيين." ولكن من أين سيأتوا؟ من غزة. متى؟ عندما تفتح الحدود. ثم وصل عدد من الضباط واصروا على ان نغادر المكان فورا وقالوا ان أردنا أي معلومات يمكننا الحصول عليها من مقر قيادة الجيش الثاني في الاسماعيلية. وأضاف احد الجنود أن بعض المحطات التلفزيونية كانت هنا بالفعل - ولكنهم كانوا بصحبة الجيش.

بعد يومين من بدأ العدوان على غزة قام الجيش الإسرائيلي بالقاء منشورات على المواطنين الفلسطينيين شمال قطاع غزة وطلبوا منهم ترك منازلهم والانتقال الى الجنوب ، وكان البعض منا يخشى ان يكون ذلك بداية لشيء كبير.

إنه شئ يفوق الخيال هل من الممكن أن تجرؤ إسرائيل على القيام بعملية ترحيل جماعي للسكان على مشهد من العالم كله. اما نحن الذين شاهدنا هذه المخيمات نعتقد الآن أن هذا هو ما يحدث: سكان غزة سيتم ترحيلهم الى سيناء المصرية.

فهل سيسمح العالم لعام 1948 بأن يتكرر مرة أخرى؟



احتشاد الفلسطنيين عند مدخل رفح المصرية في شمال سيناء



احدى شجيرات اللوز الاخضر برفح





البصل الاخضر



الليمون







صور لفرن محلى الصنع



الخوخ

----------


## اليمامة

[CENTER]

الــحــســــــــنـة :

تعد مدينة ومركز الحسنة أكبر مراكز محافظة شمال سيناء مساحة حيث تبلغ مساحتها نحو 10622 كيلو متر مربع ويتبعها 20 قرية ونحو 111 تابعاً .. وأهم أنشطة السكان هي الرعي والمنتجات البيئية ونظام المزارع الصغيرة على الآبار والعيون ، كذلك تشتهر الحسنة بوجود منجم فحم المغارة بها وبتوافر خامات صناعة الأسمنت كما أن بها عدداً من السدود مثل سد وادي الكرم وسد طلعة البدن وأهمها سد الروافعة أكبر سدود سيناء .
ولا تطل الحسنة على البحر .. ولكن موقعها يكتسب أهمية كبيرة حيث تقع على ملتقى طرق رئيسية ، كما أنها مدخل هام لمناطق الممرات ( متلا والجدى ) ، وتضم الحسنة عدة أماكن ذات أهمية كبيرة في الماضي والحاضر مثل منطقة الجفجافة ومنطقة القسيمة ، وهى من أهم المدن على الطريق الأوسط في سيناء حيث شيد بها الأتراك في الحرب العالمية الأولى مواقع عديدة ، كما تقع على ملتقى طرق هامة خاصة الطريق إلى العوجة على حدود مصر الدولية ، وتوجد في القسيمة عين القديرات إحدى أهم وأقدم عيون الماء في سيناء .

صورة احياء ذكرى فشل المخطط الصهيونى لتدويل سيناء  فى مدينة الحسنه




تابعوا....احتفلت سيناء بيوم الصمود والتحدى لاحياء ذكرى ذات دلالات مستقبيلة ففى تاريخ 31 اكتوبر من العام 1968 اعلنها الشيخ سالم الهرش فى وجهة العالم اجمع ان سيناء مصرية وانهم يدينون بالولاء للام مصر و جمال عبد الناصر قائدا لها ويرفضون اى محاولات لتدويل سيناء كما اراد  وزير الحرب الصهيونى موشى ديان عندما جهز سرادقا ومؤتمر صحفيا عالميا نقل اليه شيوخ القبائل بالهليوكوبتر واعدت موائد فاخرة للحاضرين الا ان المؤتمر تحول الى صفعة مرعبه لقادة اسرائيل حينا وفشل محاولاتهم فى جر سيناء الى الحديقة الدولية بعيدا عن مصر.
 وقد افتتح امس فى مدينة الحسنة مركز الصمود والتحدى التى زودت بقاعة رئيسية اطلق عليها اسم الشيخ سالم الهرش وقاعات فرعية ومركز اعلامى ومضافات للزائرين ومكتبه وارشيف ، وقد شهد الحفل محافظ شمال سيناء وضيوفا من رجال الادب والفن والاعلام حضروا على متن طائرة خاصة برفقة رجل الاعمال حسن راتب صاحب مصانع اسمنت سيناء.
ورغم كثافة الحضور من الاهالى والذى اقترب من 1500 مواطن  الا ان كثيرا من الاهالى ابدى امتعاضا بسبب سوء تنظيم حفل الافتتاح وغياب الشيوخ ومجاهدى سيناء التاريخيين عن الحفل وتجاهل دور الشيوخ الاخرين  الذين شاركوا فى رفض التدويل.
ومن الادباء حضر الروائى جمال الغيطانى والصحافى سليمان جودة و الفنانيين احمد بدير واحمد ماهر وعلاء مرسى وتوفيق رشوان واخرين وعدد مم اعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى  وقيادى الحزب الوطنى مجدى الدقاق والكاتب مصطفى بكرى وشقيقه محمود بكرى والكاتب كرم جبر والكاتب محمد على سليمان.
وقال سالم العقيلى رئيس المجلس الشعبى للمحافظة ان ابناء سيناء يكتنزون الاسلحة لانهم خنادق مصر الحصينه ضد اى اعتداء فى المستقبل.
ورفض بعض المتحدثين اعتذار جريدة المسائية عما وصفوه باذى لحق بكرامتهم مطالبين بمحاسبة المسئولين وقد حضر الحفل حسن الرشيدى رئيس تحرير المسائية لتقديم بادرة بحسن نوايا الصحيفه فى الاعتذار.
وتخلل الحفل عرض اناشيد وطنيه بصوت طلائع تلاميذ ادارة الحسنة التعليميه فيما تبارى اخرين فى القاء الاشعار الحماسية.
وسادت الحفل بعض السلبيات ومنها عدم وجود اماكن لابناء القبائل بعد ان حشد فى المقاعد تلاميذ المدارس والجامعات الخاصة فيما جلس الكثيرون تحت الشمس ، وتركيز الاحتفاء على الضيوف القادمين من القاهرة رغم ان المناسبة كانت يجب ان تركز على نماذج من السيناويين المجاهدين ليقتدى بها الشباب فى كل مصر ولم يتم دعوة ممثلى القوى لسياسية المعارضة فى شمال سيناء ايضا رغم قوميه المناسبة.

نساء مركز نخل يطالبن بالاهتمام بوسط سيناء



قالت جميلة فهمى، مقررة المجلس القومى للمرأة بمركز نخل بوسط سيناء، إن سيدات مركز نخل بصدد إشهار أول جمعية أهلية نسائية من نوعها بتلك المنطقة لخدمة السيدات والفتيات بالقرى النائية وتتبنى مشروعات الأسر بها، إضافة إلى إعداد إحصائيات متجددة بالأوضاع الأسرية والصحية للسيدات البدويات اللواتى مازلن بحاجة إلى تكثيف الجهود لتوصيل الخدمات إليهن.
جاء ذلك خلال اللقاء الذى نظمه المجلس القومى للمرأة، ووزارة التضامن الاجتماعى، بالتعاون مع المنظمة المصرية للإغاثة الإنسانية وإعادة التأهيل على هامش حفل توزيع 300 عبوة غذائية قيمتها 75 ألف جنيه على الأرامل والمطلقات بقرى ومدينة نخل بوسط سيناء، بحضور اللواء عماد الدين على عبد الرحمن المدير التنفيذى المساعد للمنظمة المصرية للإغاثة وإعادة التأهيل، وجميلة فهمى مقررة فرع المجلس القومى للمرأة بمركز نخل، وحسن البنا ممثل مديرية الشئون الاجتماعية.



لقاء المجلس القومى بسيناء
وطالبت سيدات وسط سيناء بضرورة الاهتمام بتوفير فرص عمل وتدريب على المشروعات الإنتاجية الصغيرة، واهتمام المسئولين بالمرأة فى مناطق وسط سيناء، وتوفير فرص عمل، حيث يعانين من البطالة.



صورة للملابس السيناوية النسائية
رؤية مبسطة للتعليم فى وسط سيناء

تابعوا هذة الاحصائية ....لقد ظهرت خطط جزئية كثيرة ومن جهات متعددة ، تستهدف تحقيق التنمية بسيناء ، وبعد أكثر من ثلاثة عشر عاماً علي تحرير سيناء، وبالتحديد في عام 1995 ، تم بلورة هذه الخطط الجزئية والمتفرقة في مشروع قومي لتنمية سيناء ، وكان الهدف الرئيسي لهذا المشروع هو أن يصل عدد سكان سيناء إلي ثلاثة ملايين نسمة ، أما الأهداف الفرعية فكانت تتوزع علي ثلاثة محاور:
محور التنمية الزراعية: ويقضي بزراعة 400 ألف فدان في شمال سيناء بعد نقل مياه النيل إلي الضفة الشرقية عن طريق ( ترعة السلام ) 
محور التنمية السياحية: وتم إلقاؤه بالكامل تقريباً علي كاهل القطاع الخاص.
محور التنمية الصناعية: ويقضي بإقامة صناعة واسعة النطاق في شمال سيناء
ورغم أن إجراءات التنفيذ بطيئة الا انه لا يمكن الإدعاء بأن المحصلة صفر، لأنه تم مد شبكات طرق ، ومد خطوط كهرباء، ، وشق ترعة السلام، وإنجاز بعض المشروعات التنموية وتأهيل مصانع متواضعة الحجم والمستوي حيث أقيم مصنع واحد كبير يستحق اسم المصنع ، وبضعة مصانع متوسطة رغم أن منطقة وسط سيناء تمتلك آفاق بلا حدود لتنمية صناعية حقيقية ، حيث توجد وفرة من المواد الخام ذات النوعية الممتازة من الأحجار الكريمة والمعادن النادرة ، كما تؤكد المعلومات الجيولوجية أن ا لنحاس موجود علي السطح في وادي جبل الحلال 
ولقد توجه القطاع الخاص إلي المبادرة بإقامة منطقة الصناعات الثقيلة بوسط سيناء والتي تضم كلاً من مصنع أسمنت سيناء ومصانع سيناء للأسمنت الأبيض ومصنع سيناء للأكياس الكرافت والتي بلغت استثماراتها أكثر من ملياري جنيه ، ومع ذلك فهى مازالت فى حاجة الى المزيد من الإجراءات والتخطيط السليم للتنفيذ ، وهذا يستلزم نوفر قدر كبير من المعلومات ، والدراسات العلمية لهذه المنطقة بما تمتلكه من إمكانيات بشرية وجغرافية وتاريخية وثقافية وموارد وخلافه ، وهذه مسئولية المؤسسات التعليمية التى يمكن لها ان تساهم الى حد كبير فى تحقيق الأبعاد التالية : 
1ـ البعد العلمي: حيث يمثل تواجدها نقلة نوعية في مفهوم التنمية.
2 ـ البعد الاجتماعي: حيث تضع في اعتبارها أن تواجدها وتأثيرها سيجعل المنطقة نموذجاً للمناطق المؤهلة لأن تكون واعدة صناعياً وزراعياً وسياحياً وتنموياً مما سوف ينعكس علي التركيبة الاجتماعية للمجتمع فى وسط سيناء 
3 ـ البعد السياسي: حيث إن إعادة صياغة هذه المنطقة علمياً واقتصادياً وزراعياً وصناعياً سوف يضيف إلي رصيد مصر السياسي بعداً جديداً علي المستوي الدولي.
4 ـ البعد الاقتصادي: يمكن لها أن تلعب دوراً في ايجاد حلول لمشكلا ت كثيرة وأن تفتح الآفاق لاستثمار إمكانيات مهدرة.. فضلاً عن أن التعليم هو نقطة الانطلاق الحقيقية لأية نهضة اقتصادية جادة.
5 ـ البعد الثقافي: حيث تستطيع هذه المؤسسات العملية الى أن تحول سيناء إلي جسر للتفاعل الحضاري مع دول المشرق العربي، وإغناء الثقافة المصرية برافدها السيناوي الذي مازال كنزاً مدفوناً يحتاج من ينفض التراب عنه.
6 ـ أما البعد الأهم فهو الأمن القومي.. إن الحفاظ علي أمن الوطن لا يتأتي بالجيوش فقط وإنما يتحقق كذلك بمراكز التفكير التي هي بمثابة قرون استشعار ومراكز إنذار مبكر تكتشف الأخطار وتتنبأ بالتحديات وتقدم سيناريو هات حل الصراعات المستقبلية.
كل هذه الأبعاد ننتظر أن نجني ثمارها من تواجد المؤسسات التعليمية المتميزة والغير تقليدية بشرط ألا تكون مجرد » كماله عدد ، بل أن تكون إضافة كيفية.
توصيف لمنطقة وسط سيناء 
تمثل مساحة منطقة وسط سيناء نصف المساحة الكلية لمحافظة شمال سيناء حيث تبلغ مساحة الوسط 22756 كم2 تمتد من الشرق الى الغرب وبمحاذاة الطريق الدولى جنوب مدينة العريش حتى حدود محافظة جنوب سيناء وهى تمثل نصف المساحة الكلية لمحافظة شمال سيناء تقريبا وتتكون من مركزين رئيسين هما 
مركز ومدينة الحسنة : يعد هذا المركز أكبر مراكز محافظة شمال سيناء مساحة ويتكون من 20 قرية هى : الجدى ـ الحمة ـ الجفجافة ـ الريسان ـ الغرقدة ـ المغارة ـ المفارق ـ المنجم ـ بغداد ـ قرية ـ المليز ـ وادي العمرو ـ الكيلو 64 ـ الوفاء ـ القسيمة ـ المغفر ـ المقضبة ـ المنبطح ـ أم قطف ـ أم شيحان ـ بئر بدا ، بالإضافة الى نحو 111 تابعاً 
من أهم الأنشطة السكانية هى : الرعى والمنتجات البيئية ونظام المزارع الصغيرة على الآبار والعيون . كذلك تشتهر الحسنة بوجود منجم فحم المغارة بها وبتوافر خامات صناعة الأسمنت كما أن بها عدداً من السدود مثل سد وادى الكرم وسد طلعة البدن وأهمها سد الروافعة أكبر سدود سيناء
اهم المعالم : منجم فحم المغاره ـ سد الروافعه ـ عين الجديرات وواحتها الطبيعيه ـ عين قديس ـ معظم محاجر و مناجم الثروة المعدنية بالمحافظة ــ ممر الختميه وممر الجدى ـ منطقة المليز ـ منطقه الصناعات الثقيله - منفذ العوجة. 
ولا تطل الحسنة على البحر .. ولكن موقعها يكتسب أهمية كبيرة حيث تقع على ملتقى طرق رئيسية .. كما أنها مدخل هام لمناطق الممرات ( متلا والجدى ) .. وتضم الحسنة عدة أماكن ذات أهمية كبيرة فى الماضى والحاضر مثل منطقة الجفجافة ومنطقة القسيمة .. وهى من أهم المدن على الطريق الأوسط فى سيناء ، كما أنها تقع على ملتقى طرق هامة خاصة الطريق إلى العو جة على حدود مصر الدولية . وتوجد فى القسيمة عين القديرات إحدى أهم وأقدم عيون الماء فى سيناء . 
مركز ومدينة نخل : تقع مدينة نخل فى قلب وسط سيناء ويكتسب هذا الموقع مكانتة التاريخية والإستراتيجية الهامة فهى تتحكم فى الطرق رئيسية إلى السويس والعريش وجنوب سيناء ، كما يمر بها الطريق الدولى من نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى عند السويس متجها إلى المنافذ البحرية خاصة نويبع ثم المنافذ الجوية والبرية فى رأس النقب وطابا
وتزرع فيها مناطق عديدة على مياه الآبار السطحية خاصة فى مناطق الخفجة وبئر جريد والتمد والكونتلا ، وأهم المحاصيل التى تزرع فى شكل مزار ع صغيرة هى الموالح والخضراوات ، كما يزرع بها القمح والشعير على مياه الأمطار . وتشتهر مساحات من الجزء الشرقى من نخل بنمو العديد من النباتات الطبيعية على مياه الأمطار .
وهى مقسمة إلى عشر قرى. هى : رأس النقب ـ الكونتيلا ـ سدر الحيطان ـ التمد ـ بئر جريد ـ الخفجه ـ البروك ـ النتيله ـ عين طويبه ـ السلام ، ونحو 49 تابعاً
ومن أهم المعالم : قلعة نخل التاريخيه التى بناها السلطان قنصوه الغورى ــ منابع وادى العريش ـ طريق الحج القديم ـ اللوحه الاثريه لسلطان المماليك قنصوه الغورى على طريق الحج ـ ممر متلا الشهير ـ جبال التيه. 
ولقد قامت الدولة من جانبها بمجموعة من الإجراءات من شأنها البدء في إجراءات تنفيذ تطبيق منظومة التنمية الشاملة في وسط سيناء ومنها : 
1- صدر قرار ( أ.د/ رئيس مجلس الوزراء ) رقم 2 لسنة 96 بإنشاء المنطقة الصناعية للصناعات الثقيلة ببغداد التابعة لمدينة الحسنة ( منطقة 26 ) بمساحه 4480 كم2.
2- تم البدء في المرحلة الأولى بمساحة 34 كم2 كالتالي:- 
- 4 كم2 لمصانع الأسمنت ( تم حجزها بالكامل ) .
- 10كم2 تجمع عمراني ( تم حجز 45 فدان منها ) .
- 20كم2 للصناعات التعدينية والمعدنية ( جارى الحجز عليها ) 
3- جارى تخطيط وتصميم أعمال البنية الأساسية بمعرفة وزارة الإسكان و� �لمرافق- الهيئة العامة للتخطيط العمراني
4- تم ربط المنطقة بالجهد العالي (220 ك.ف.أ ) من خلال محطة محولات بئر العبد لتدبير الكهرباء اللازمة وتم إنشاء محطة محولات بالمنطقة لتوفير الجهد المتوسط والمنخفض اللازم للتشغيل .
5- جارى تدبير المياه اللازمة للشرب من خزان 161 كم3 ومحطة تحليه المياه بمدينة الحسنة 
6- التخطيط لإقامة بعض المشروعات وتنفيذها بالمنطقة هي الزجاج والكريستال وتكسير وطحن الرخام وقوالب الحجر الجيري والمواسير الخرسانية ومجمع كيماوي ومجمع للخزف والصيني وصناعة الأسمدة ودباغة الجلود وحديد التسليح واستخلاص المعادن

التعليم في وسط سيناء 

رغم إمكانيات وسط سيناء المادية والمعدنية التي تؤهلها لتكون ركيزة من ركائز الاقتصاد القومي المصري ، إلا أن هناك عنصرا هاما ومحوريا وحتميا لإنجاح منظومة التنمية وهو العنصر البشرى اللازم للمشاركة في التنفيذ والمستفيد من مخططات التنمية ، ويقصد به سكان وسط سيناء ، اذ لا بد من تهيئتهم وإعدادهم للمشاركة والحفاظ على مكاسب التنمية ، وهذه مهمة المنظومة التعليمية في المقام الأول ومسئوليتها بالدرجة الأولى والأساسية ، إذ يجب أن يكون من أهم أهداف التخطيط التعليمي تواجد منظومة تعليمية غير تقليدية تتفق وطبيعة التركيبة السكانية والفكرية والثقافية واحتياجات سكانها 00
ونود الإشارة الى انه منذ عودة سيناء إلى السيادة المصرية يتم التعامل تعليميا مع هذه المنطقة بالأسلوب التقليدي القائم على إنشاءات مدرسية وأبنية وإمدادها بإمكانيات مادية طبقا لرغبات المشايخ وكبار القوم بهذه المنطقة دون أن تكون هناك رؤية واضحة لنوعية المدارس التى سيتم إنشائها والهدف منها والعائد المرجو من هذه المؤسسات التعليمية وكانت النتائج فى البيان الإحصائي التالي : 
أولا : مركز الحسنة :
نوعيه التعليم عدد المدارس عدد الفصول عدد التلاميذ عدد العاملين 
التعليم الإبتد ائى 37 201 1330 289
اعدادى فصول ملحقة 16 191 
1 2 65 
ثانوي عام فصول ملحقة 3 7 
ثانوي تجارى 1 3 62 
الجملة 39 225 1555 
ثانيا : مركز نحل : 
نوعيه التعليم عدد المدارس عدد الفصول عدد التلاميذ عدد العاملين 
التعليم الإبتدائى 10 62 648 87
اعدادى فصول ملحقة 11 69 
ثانوي عام فصول ملحقة 2 6 
ثانوي صناعي 1 4 86 
الجملة 11 79 809 
ومن هذا البيان نستنتج الآتى : 
1. ارتفاع معدل الإنشاءات المدرسية ولم يقابلها كثافة طلابية تشغل هذه الإنشاءات مما ادى إلى أن معظمها غير مستغل00
2. ارتفاع معدل التسرب بين تلاميذ ا لمرحلة التعليمية الابتدائية خاصة بين الفتيات00 
3. رغبة أبناء المنطقة في التعليم الفني بدليل ارتفاع أعداد المقبولين بالتعليم الصناعي والتجاري الوحيدتين بكل من منطقة نخل والجفجافة عن المقبولين في الثانوي العام 00
4. عدم الاهتمام بتفعيل التعليم الفني ـ اللهم إلا في القليل النادر ـ نتيجتها وجود مدرسة صناعية واحدة ذات تخصص واحد ( كهرباء ) في منطقة نخل تفتقر الى الكهرباء ـ ومدرسة صناعية فى بغداد قسم التبريد والتكييف وهى اقسام لا تنتمى الى البيئة بأى صلة ولا تلبى احتياجاتها ومدرسة تجارية فى منطقة الجفجافة 00
5. عدم التخطيط لوجود بد ائل تعليمية لمواجهة حالات التسرب بين الذكور والفتيات من أبناء المنطقة كل على حدة 00
6. تفاقم مشكلة العجز في هيئات التدريس بهذه بالمنطقة حيث بلغ عدد العاملين في الوسط بأكمله 376 وهذا لا يفي باحتياجات مدارس الوسط وهذا من أسباب انخفاض مستوى التعليم به دون وجود أي إجراءات جذرية لحلها 00

نـخــــــــــــــــــــل :

تقع مدينة نخل في قلب وسط سيناء حيث يمر بها طريق الحج القديم ، كما أن لها مكانة تاريخية واستراتيجية هامة على مفترق طرق رئيسية إلى السويس ، والعريش وجنوب سيناء ، ويمر بنخل الآن الطريق الدولي من نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي عند السويس والذي يتجه بعد نخل إلى المنافذ البحرية خاصة نويبع ثم المنافذ الجوية والبرية في رأس النقب وطابا ، تبلغ مساحة مركز نخل 11034 كيلو متراً مربعاً .. وهى مقسمة إلى عشر قرى و 49 تابعاً . وتزرع فيها مناطق عديدة على مياه الآبار السطحية خاصة في مناطق الخفجة وبئر جريد والتمد والكونتلا .. وأهم المحاصيل التي تزرع في شكل مزارع صغيرة هي الموالح والخضراوات .. كما يزرع بها القمح والشعير على مياه الأمطار ، وتشتهر مساحات من الجزء الشرقي من نخل بنمو العديد من النباتات الطبيعية على مياه الأمطار .



صورة لنقش الغورى ..القلعة التى بناها السلطان قنصوة الغورى بمركز نخل بمدينة الحسنة

 

صورة تمثل الحيياة البدوية بوسط سيناء
بعد41 عاما.. بدو سيناء يحتفلون بـ"إحراج" إسرائيل

 
اقراوا.... سيناء (مصر)- "سيناء مصرية، وستبقى كذلك… وباطن الأرض أولى لنا من ظاهرها إن فكرنا في غير ذلك".. كلمات تردد صداها بين جبال مدينة الحسنة في وسط شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية.. لتعيد ذكرى ترديدها لأول مرة قبل 41 عاما في نفس المكان على لسان الشيخ سالم الهرش أحد زعماء بدو سيناء في وجه الاحتلال الإسرائيلي، الذي حث البدو آنذاك على إعلان سيناء دولة مستقلة.
كلمات الشيخ الهرش أعاد أحفاده من بدو سيناء ترديدها خلال الاحتفال الذي نظموه الثلاثاء 3-11-2009 تحت عنوان "يوم الصمود والتحدي" في الذكرى الـ41 لرفضهم الانفصال عن مصر وإحراجهم لإسرائيل أمام وسائل الإعلام العالمية، كما استهدف الاحتفال التصدي لحملة التشويه التي شنتها بعض الصحف ضد بدو سيناء مؤخرا واتهمتهم فيها بالعمالة لإسرائيل.
وتعود وقائع مؤتمر الحسنة الأول إلى الثالث من نوفمبر عام 1968 بعد نحو عام ونصف على احتلال إسرائيل لسيناء، عندما شرعت مخابرات الاحتلال تحت إشراف وزير الدفاع آنذاك "موشى ديان" في دعوة سكان سيناء إلى إعلان انفصالهم وأن تبقى سيناء كيانا مستقلا على غرار إمارة موناكو والفاتيكان وغيرها، مؤكدة أنهم سيحظون بمباركة دولية لهذه الخطوة التي تبدأ بعقد مؤتمر بدوي موسع في منطقة تتوسط سيناء يعلن خلاله زعماء القبائل الانفصال.
الدعوة الإسرائيلية نقلها مشايخ القبائل إلى المخابرات المصرية على الفور، وبدء التخطيط لإحباط المؤتمر, فأوهم مشايخ البدو قادة إسرائيل العسكريين لمنطقة سيناء بموافقتهم على الانفصال, فنظمت قوات الاحتلال مؤتمر الحسنة وحشدت وسائل الإعلام العالم العالمية، وجلبت كميات ضخمة من المساعدات الغذائية نقلتها طائرات عسكرية لتوزعها على البدو الذين كانوا يعانون من الحاجة إلى الطعام في تلك الفترة، تشجيعا لهم على حضور المؤتمر.
وما إن عقد المؤتمر ودعي مشايخ سيناء لإعلان بيانهم حتى تقدمهم الشيخ سالم الهرش وألقى بيانه المشهور، قائلا: "إن بدو سيناء مصريون، وسيناء مصرية، وستظل كذلك.. ورئيسنا هو جمال عبد الناصر… وباطن الأرض أولى لنا من ظاهرها إن فكرنا في غير ذلك".
وقع البيان كالصاعقة على قادة إسرائيل العسكريين والسياسيين وأحرج دولة الاحتلال أمام العالم، وأعقبه حملة تنكيل واسعة من قبل المحتل نالت مشايخ القبائل المشاركين في المؤتمر بشكل خاص، وبدو سيناء عامة.

الحسنة 2009

تابعوا ايضا هذة المقالة.....‬عندك حق ياديان ‬هذه العبارة وجدت نفسي أرددها بشكل لا إرادي عندما زرت سيناء وديان ‬الذي أعني هو‬موشي ديان ‬أحد أكبر القادة العسكريين في تاريخ إسرائيل.. ‬ففي عام ‬1967 ‬سأل قادة إسرائيل‬موشي ديان ‬وكان وقتها وزيراً ‬للحرب في الحكومة الإسرائيلية.. ‬سألوه عن الخطة التي وضعها لاحتلال سيناء، ‬فقال مبتسماً ‬أنا لم أضع خطة لهذا الأمر.. ‬فقط سننفذ ذات الخطة التي نفذناها عام ‬1956.‬ كلام ‬ديان ‬أصاب قادة إسرائيل ـ وقتها ـ بالذهول وقالوا كيف تكرر الخطة القديمة، ‬وقد علم المصريون كل تفاصيلها بعدما نشرها العديد من الصحف والكتب العسكرية؟!‬ ‬فأجابهم ‬ديان ‬بلهجة الواثق لا داعي للقلق ‬فالمصريون لا يقرأون وإذا قرأوا لا يفهمون ‬وبالفعل احتلت إسرائيل سيناء عام ‬1967 ‬في ‬6 ‬ساعات بخطة قديمة ومنشورة في العشرات من الصحف والكتب.‬ وعندما قلت إن ‬ديان ‬عنده حق لم أكن أقصد بذلك ما حدث عام ‬1967، ‬ولكن أعني ما يحدث الآن علي أرض سيناء المحررة.‬ فعلي أرض سيناء الآن ‬4 ‬شواهد ودلائل تؤكد أن إسرائيل تتعامل معنا ومع سيناء بطريقة مستوحاة من التراث العربي وتحديداً أشهر حكايات التراث.. ‬حكاية مسمار جحا.‬ إسرائيل تلعب دور جحا ونحن نمارس ببلادة وبلاهة دور الرجل الذي اشتري بيت جحا!.‬ وحكاية مسمار جحا في التراث العربي تقول إن جحا مر بضائقة مالية ولم يجد أمامه مفراً ‬فعرض بيته للبيع، ‬ولكنه سرعان ما تراجع عن بيع البيت بعدما أدرك أنه سينام في الشارع إذا ما باع البيت، ‬وبينما هو متردد ما بين البيع وعدم البيع هداه تفكيره إلي بيع البيت بطريقة يحصل بها علي مبلغ ‬مالي ضخم، ‬وفي الوقت نفسه يحتفظ لنفسه حق الإقامة في البيت وبدأ ينفذ الخطة.‬ عرض جحا البيت للبيع، ‬فتقدم له عشرات المشترين واتفق مع أعلي المشترين سعراً ‬ولكنه اشترط أمراً ‬واحداً ‬لإتمام البيع، ‬وهو أن يكتب في عقد البيع أن البيع تم علي كل مباني وحجرات وحديقة البيت فيما عدا مسمار واحد مثبت في جدار بحجرة النوم، ‬احتفظ جحا بملكيته، ‬وبسرعة كبيرة وافق المشتري علي هذا الشرط ورأه شرطاً ‬بسيطاً ‬هيناً.‬ وانتقل الرجل للإقامة في بيته الجديد ولم تمض سوي ساعات قليلة إلا وفوجئ بطرقات علي بابه، ‬ولم يكن بالباب سوي جحا، ‬الذي طلب من المشتري أن يسمح له بدخول البيت لكي يطمئن علي المسمار الذي يمتلكه داخل البيت، ‬رحب الرجل بجحا ولكن جحا لم يخرج من البيت ونام أسفل المسمار حتي الصباح.‬ واستمر جحا علي هذا الحال.. ‬فعندما يأتي الليل، ‬يأتي جحا إلي البيت بدعوي الاطمئنان علي المسمار، ‬وعند دخوله يجد المشتري وأولاده يتناولون طعام العشاء فيأكل معهم ويدخل إلي حجرة النوم ليطمئن علي مسماره فينام حتي الصباح وبعد استيقاظه يتناول طعام الإفطار مع الرجل ثم يغادر البيت ولا يلبث أن يعود إليه في المساء.‬ وأمام هذا الأمر تحولت حياة المشتري إلي جحيم بعدما اكتشف أن جحا يشاركه الطعام والإقامة في المنزل بشكل جعله ‬غير قادر علي ممارسة حياته بشكل طبيعي دخل بيته، ‬وعندما حاول منع جحا من دخول المنزل شكاه للوالي بدعوي إخلاله بعقد شراء البيت، ‬وكاد الرجل يسجن لإخلاله بالعقد ولهذا فضل أن يترك البيت كله لجحا ويفر منه بجلده.‬ وطريقة ‬جحا ‬هذه تلعبها إسرائيل في سيناء ونحن ‬غافلون.. ‬فعندما انسحبوا من سيناء تركوا فيها عدة‬مسامير ‬وثم زعموا أن من حقهم زيارة هذه المسامير وقتما شاءوا.. ‬وبدورنا تعاملنا ـ ومازلنا ـ مع هذه المسامير بطريقة الرجل الذي اشتري بيت جحا، ‬والخوف كل الخوف أن تستمر اللعبة حتي نهاية حكاية مسمار جحا!.‬ وحتي الأسبوع الماضي، ‬كان الشائع أن إسرائيل تركت في سيناء ثلاثة مسامير ولكننا اكتشفنا أنها أربعة وليس ثلاثة كما كنا نعتقد.‬ قلعة نخل ففي نخل بوسط سيناء وضع الإسرائيليون مسمار جحا، ‬وهو عبارة عن قلعة قديمة يزورها الإسرائيليون كل عام.. ‬وفي الحسنة بوسط سيناء أيضاً ‬ـ يوجد المسمار الثاني لإسرائيل وهو ما يعرف بقبر الجندي المجه ‬ونهاراً ‬ولا يسمحون لأحد أن يقترب منه سوي الإسرائيليين فقط!.‬ وفي الشيخ زويد بشرق سيناء يوجد مسمار إسرائيل الثالث وهو عبارة عن هيكل طائرة حربية إسرائيلية أسقطتها القوات المصرية في حرب ‬1973 ‬وعلي الفور أقامت إسرائيل نصباً ‬تذكارياً ‬وكتبت عليه أسماء طاقم الطائرة.‬ وطوال العام يتوافد الإسرائيليون لزيارة قلعة نخل ونصب الجندي المجهول ونصب الطائرة المحترقة في الشيخ زويد، ‬يزورون هذه الأماكن ويطوفون حولها مرددين الأغاني ثم يأكلون ويشربون ويتسامرون بالساعات الطوال، ‬وأحياناً ‬يرفعون أعلام إسرائيل ويقوم أحدهم بتصوير هذه المشاهد بالفيديو وفي نهاية اليوم يرحلون عائدين إلي إسرائيل.‬ ويروي فهد أنور النخلاوي تفاصيل زيارة اليهود لقلعة نخل، ‬فيقول: ‬يأتي الإسرائيليون إلي القلعة بشكل متواصل طوال العام.. ‬بعضهم يأتي بأتوبيسات سياحية وآخرون بسياراتهم الخاصة، ‬وفريق ثالث يأتي بسيارات ترفع العلم الإسرائيلي، ‬وعندما يصلون للقلعة يطوفون حولها ثم يرددون أغاني بالعبرية مستعينين بالسمسمية ويستمرون علي هذا الحال طوال اليوم.‬ ويضيف ‬لا يغادر الإسرائيليون القلعة إلا مع ‬غروب الشمس ويتناولون طعامهم وشرابهم أسفل شجرة مواجهة للقلعة وأحياناً ‬يطلبون من بعض الأهالي أن يعدوا لهم خبزاً ‬بشرط أن يخبزوه أمام أعينهم ويصوروهم بالفيديو، ‬ويحرص الإسرائيليون علي تسجيل تفاصيل زيارتهم بالفيديو، ‬وفي أحيان كثيرة يضعون أعلاماً ‬إسرائيلية صغيرة فوق أحد جدران القلعة ثم يصورونها وبعد التصوير يزيلون تلك الأعلام.‬ ويواصل ‬فهد: ‬تصرفات الإسرائيليين تستفزنا كثيراً ‬وخاصة الشباب ولكننا لا نملك أن نفعل لهم شيئاً، ‬ولهذا نترك لهم المكان كله عندما نراهم قادمين لزيارة القلعة.‬ والمثير أن القلعة التي يزورها الإسرائيليون في‬نخل ‬قلعة مسجلة، ‬كأثر إسلامي، ‬فهي كما يؤكد حسين إبراهيم أحد شيوخ مدينة نخل بناها الشيخ أغا النخلاوي قبل أكثر من ‬70 ‬عاماً، ‬وكانت تستخدم كمقرر للحراس المكلفين بتأمين الحجاج المصريين المتجهين إلي الأراضي المقدسة في السعودية.. ‬ويقول حسين إبراهيم: ‬ظلت القلعة مقراً ‬لحراس موكب الحجيج حتي عام ‬1948، ‬حينما احتلت إسرائيل سيناء وإيلات فتوقف الحج البري من مصر، ‬وفي عام ‬1956 ‬دمر الجيش الإسرائيلي مدينة نخل بما فيها القلعة وعندما احتلوا سيناء عام ‬1967 ‬حولوا القلعة إلي مخزن للسلاح الإسرائيلي، ‬واستمروا علي هذا الحال حتي انسحابهم من سيناء، ‬ويبدو أنهم اعتبروا القلعة شاهداً ‬علي بطولاتهم في سيناء ولهذا يحرصون علي زيارتها حتي الآن ويزعمون أنها أثر يهودي رغم أنه أثر مصري خالص.‬ الحسنة والنصب التذكاري ما يفعله الإسرائيليون عند قلعة نخل يفعلونه أيضاً ‬عند نصب الجندي المجهول في منطقة الحسنة والكائن تحديداً ‬في طريق بئر قمادة.. ‬الإسرائيليون يزورون النصب ويطوفون حوله وبعضهم يقرأ آيات من التوراة وآخرون يغنون وفريق ثالث يضع زهوراً ‬والبعض يتمادي فيشرب الخمر علي أعتاب النصب.. ‬يحدث هذا كله دون أن يعترضهم أحد.‬ نفس السيناريو يتكرر في الشيخ زويد حول نصب الطائرة الإسرائيلية المحترقة، ‬وإذا كانت تصرفات الإسرائيليين حول نصب الجندي المجهول لا تثير سوي حراسه المصريين لأن النصب وسط الصحراء، ‬إلا أن الأمر مختلف بالنسبة لنصب الطائرة بالشيخ زويد والكائن بالقرب من المساكن ولهذا تثير زيارات الإسرائيليين لهذا النصب ‬غضب الكثيرين من أبناء الشيخ زويد.‬ وفي الأسبوع الماضي كشفت‬الوفد الأسبوعي ‬المسمار الرابع لإسرائيل في سيناء وهو نصب مهندس كان يعمل بالجيش الإسرائيلي واسمه ‬باص‬، ‬والنصب مقام علي تبة ارتفاعها ‬750 ‬متراً ‬عن سطح البحر في الطريق ما بين شرم الشيخ ودهب، ‬والتبة تحمل اسم‬تشريرا باص ‬نسبة إلي المهندس الإسرائيلي.‬ وتختلف الروايات حول نهاية هذا المهندس، ‬فالبعض يقول إنه مات في حادث سير بعد أن سقطت سيارته في أحد الوديان أثناء سيره في طريق شرم الشيخ ودهب عام ‬1971بينما يؤكد عدد كبير من السيناوية أنه قتل بسبب انفجار لغم مصري في سيارته.‬ ويقول سلمان راشد، ‬أحد شيوخ مدينة دهب، ‬كنت شاهداً ‬علي حادث مقتل المهندس الإسرائيلي، ‬ففي أحد أيام عام ‬1971 ‬سمعنا بقتله وكنت وقتها لاأزال فتي صغيراً، ‬فأسرعنا إلي موقع الحادث فوجدنا المهندس الإسرائيلي قتيلاً ‬داخل سيارة جيب بعد أن أصيبت سيارته بلغم مصري، ‬مما أدي إلي احتراق السيارة ومقتل المهندس الإسرائيلي.‬ ويضيف: ‬بعد مقتله بني الإسرائيليون قبراً ‬بالقرب من المكان الذي قتل فيه وبجوار القبر بنو برجاً ‬علي شكل هرم وضعوا فوقه ما تبقي من سيارة المهندس القتيل وأحاطوا الهرم بمجسمات الألغام، ‬وفي عام ‬1982 ‬وأثناء انسحاب إسرائيل من سيناء نبش الإسرائيليون القبر وأخرجوا منه ما تبقي من عظام المهندس الإسرائيلي وحملوه معهم إلي إسرائيل فلم يبق إلا البرج الذي أقاموه بجوار القبر.‬ نفس الكلام أكده الشيخ مضغان حميد ـ أحد شيوخ العصلة ـ التي تقيم بالقرب من المكان الذي يوجد فيه نصب المهندس الإسرائيلي، ‬ويقول إن الإسرائيليين كانوا حريصين علي أن يأخذوا معهم رفات المهندسباص.‬ وأضاف: ‬مفيش مقبرة للإسرائيليين هنا.. ‬راجلهم اللي مات شالوه وأخذوه معاهم.‬ ورغم ذلك فإن بعض الإسرائيليين يحرصون علي زيارة البرج الذي أقيم هناك بجوار .البرج مبني علي شكل هرم ارتفاعه ‬3 ‬أمتار وقاعدته بطول ‬6 ‬أمتار وعرض ‬3أمتار وهو مبني بقطع صخرية وارتفاع قاعدته عن التبة المقام عليها يقترب من ثلاثة أمتار ولهذا يتم الصعود إليها عبر ‬14 ‬درجة سلم مبني بالحجارة أيضاً.‬ اختفاء علم مصر وفي الأسبوع الماضي، ‬رصدت عدسة‬الوفد الأسبوعي ‬صورة للعلم المصري مرفوعاً ‬بجوار هذا البرج ولكننا فوجئنا عندما ذهبنا إلي هناك بأن العلم المصري اختفي تماماً.‬ والعلم كان قد وضعه ثلاثة شباب مصريين يمتلكون ‬كافيه ‬بالقرب من البرج.. ‬التقيت أحدهم واسمه محمد علام لأسأله عن الأسباب التي جعلته يضع علم مصر بالقرب من برج القبر الذي كان مدفوناً
 ‬به المهندس  ‬فقال أردت أن أبعث برسالة لكل السياح الذين يأتون لهذا المكان إنه جزء من مصر.‬  ‬سألته: ‬وما الذي يجعل السياح يفدون لهذا المكان وهل لذلك علاقة بالنصب التذكاري للمهندس الإسرائيلي؟  ‬فقال: ‬السياح يفدون للمكان كاستراحة وسط الطريق الطويل الممتد من طابا لشرم الشيخ، ‬فضلاً ‬عن أنه مكان مرتفع يطل علي مناظر خلابة لجبال سيناء بألوانها الأحمر والأخضر والأسود والأصفر. ‬وهل يتردد علي المكان عدد كبير من الإسرائيليين؟  ‬أغلب المترددين علي المكان من السياح الروس والهولنديين والاستراليين ونادراً ‬ما يأتي سياح إسرائيليون، ‬وقبل عامين كانت أسرة المهندس الإسرائيلي تحرص علي زيارة النصب التذكاري له ولكن زيارتها توقفت منذ عامين ولا أعرف السبب.‬ وعندما سألت عدداً ‬من السياح الذين حرصوا علي التقاط صور تذكارية لهم بالقرب من النصب التذكاري، ‬عن سبب زيارتهم، ‬انحصرت إجاباتهم في طلب الراحة أو شرب قهوة أو ‬غيرها من المشروبات والبعض قال إن المكان جميل والبعض قال إنه قصد المكان لكي يدخل الحمام!.‬ ورغم هذه الإجابات اكتشفت أمراً ‬مثيراً.. ‬اكتشفت أن المرشدين السياحيين الذين يصاحبون السياح يحرصون أثناء المرور في طريق شرم الشيخ ـ دهب ـ طابا أن يقلووا للسياح إن صاحب فكرة هذا الطريق هو المهندس الإسرائيلي ‬باص ‬ثم يخبرونهم بأن هذا المهندس له نصب تذكاري مقام بجانب هذا الطريق وفي الغالب يطلب السائحون رؤية نصب المهندس صاحب فكرة شق هذا الطريق.‬ والسؤال لمصلحة من يقول المرشدون السياحيون حكاية المهندس الإسرائيلي للسياح؟ ولماذا يصرون عليها؟، ‬طرحت السؤالين علي عدد من المرشدين السياحيين فقالوا إن ما يقولوه الهدف منه مجرد إخبار السياح بمعلومات عن الطريق الذي نمر به!.‬  ‬سألت اللواء محمد هاني متولي، ‬محافظ جنوب سيناء، ‬عن السبب في رفع علم مصر بالقرب من نصب المهندس الإسرائيلي؟ ‬فقال أولاً ‬مافيش في المكان نصب تذكاري لأحد، ‬هذا المكان كان مدفوناً ‬به مهندس إسرائيلي مات أثناء عمله في طريق شرم الشيخ ـ نويبع عام ‬1971 ‬وعندما تم تحرير سيناء عام ‬1982 ‬أخذ الإسرائيليون رفاته معهم وانتهي الأمر وبالتالي فالمكان مجرد استراحة للسياح والمارة علي طريق شرم الشيخ ـ دهب.‬  ‬وما حكاية العلم المصري الذي تم رفعه عليه؟  ‬العلم رفعه مواطن مصري يدير كافيه في هذا المكان وأراد به أن يلفت نظر المارة لكي يتوقفوا عند الكافيه الذي يديره ليأخذوا بعض المشروبات ‬ولكن العلم لم يعد له وجود فماذا حدث؟  ‬أنا الذي طلبت ذلك. ‬ولماذا؟  ‬لأنه كان موضوعاً ‬علي الأرض ولا يليق بعلم مصر الذي هو رمز للبلد أن يوضع علي الأرض، ‬كما أن العلم الذي كان مرفوعاً ‬علي الساري تمزق بفعل الرياح وبالتالي لا يقبل أحد أن يرفع علم مصر وهو ممزقاً ‬ولهذا قلت لهم ‬شيلوه.‬  ‬ولكن وجود علم مصر في هذا المكان بالذات أمر مطلوب جداً؟  ‬ليه؟  النصب التذكاري للمهندس اليهودي الموجود في هذا المكان.‬  ‬ليس هناك نصب تذكاري لأحد وكما قلت رفات المهندس اليهودي أخذه الإسرائيليون عام ‬1982.‬  ‬ولماذا إذن الإبقاء علي النصب التذكاري له؟  ‬ولماذا أهدمه؟  ‬حتي لا يستخدمه الإسرائيليون كمسمار جحا كما هو الحال في مقبرة أبوحصيرة بالبحيرة.‬ .. ‬لا يمكن أن يحدث هذا  ‬ولماذا؟  ‬لأن إسرائيل تعلم تماماً ‬أن رفات هذا المهندس تم نقله عام ‬1982 ‬وبصراحة إثارتكم لهذا الموضوع في الصحافة هي التي يمكن ‬أن تنبه إسرائيل وتجعلهم يزعمون بأن لهم نصب تذكاري في جنوب سيناء، ‬فالإسرائيليون دائماً ‬بيتلككوا.‬  ‬ولأننا نؤمن بذلك نحذر من الآن من أن تستغل إسرائيل هذا النصب وتتعامل معه كمسمار جحا جديد في سيناء..‬  ‬نشركم للقضية دي قد تدفعهم لذلك فعلاً.‬  ‬وبرأيك السكوت عنها أفضل؟  ‬نعم.. ‬حتي لا تنبهوا الجانب الآخر لكي يتلكك ويثير مزاعم نحن في ‬غني عنها.. ‬ياجماعة اتقوا الله وراعوا ربنا في سيناء ولا تثيروا موضوعات تجلب لنا المشاكل.‬ انتهي كلام محافظ جنوب سيناء ورغم يقيني بأنه صادق فيما يقول إلا أن كلامه أثار خوفي أكثر وأكثر، ‬فالسكوت ليس هو الحل.. ‬فمادام بإمكان إسرائيل أن تثير القضية وأن تجعل من النصب التذكاري للمهندس‬باص ‬مسماراً ‬رابعاً ‬لها في سيناء، ‬فالحل ليس في السكوت وإنما في إزالة هذا النصب حتي لا يتحول هو الآخر لصنم يطوف حوله الإسرائيليون كما يفعلون مع قلعة نخل، ‬وقبر الجندي المجهول بالحسنة وطائرة الشيخ زويد.‬ الحل في الهدم وليس في السكوت.. ‬الحل في خلع كل مسامير إسرائيل من سيناء.. ‬فذلك أفضل جداً ‬من السكوت الذي يعني أننا فضلنا وضع رؤوسنا في الرمال انتظاراً ‬لأن تأخذ إسرائيل زمام المبادرة، ‬وتختار الزمان والمكان الذي تثير فيه القضية،‬وإذا فعلنا ذلك فسنخسر كثيراً.. ‬وربما تكون خسارتنا كخسارة الرجل الذي اشتري بيت جحا وترك له ملكية المسمار!.‬

كيف تصل إلى شمال سيناء
الطريق الساحلى : ممتد من القنطرة شرق حتى مدينة العريش 165 كم ومنها إلى حدود مصر الدولية 
الطريق الاوسط يمتد من شرق الأسماعيلية الفردان حتى مدينة العريش 220 كم ماراًبالجفجافة ثم الحسنة والعريش حتى حدود مصر الدولية 
جواً: تنظم شركة مصر للطيران رحلات منتظمة الى العريش
براً : باتوبيسات شركة شرق الدلتا - محطة سيناء الدولية العباسية - القاهرة للحجزوالاستعلام
المنافذ
منفذ رفح - مطار العريش
أماكن الاقامة بالعريش
فندق ايجوث أوبرى (5 نجوم )
فندق سيمراميس العريش ( 3نجوم )
فندق سينا بيش ( 3 نجوم )
فندق سينا صن (3 نجوم )
يوجد اماكن مخيمات (المساعيد - بئر عبد - رفح - الشيخ زويد ) وكذلك نزل الشباب بجوار المحافظة 0 للاستعلام ,
مكتب هيئة تنشيط السياحة بالعريش : ت 343743 /068 ف 352352 / 068
مكتب هيئة تنشيط السياحة برفح : ت 301226 /068

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أختي العزيزة..اليمامة

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..موضوع رائع و شرح وافي لطبيعة الجزء الحبيب ده من أرض مصر..

من سنتين جت فرصة إني أسافر هناك..بالفعل المكان هناك ثروة قومية لا تقدر بثمن من ناحية الآثار و الطابع الديني للمكان اللي بيحسسك بهيبته..
بس الحقيقة مأسعفنيش الوقت إني أروح دير سانت كاترين بسبب أزمة المعابر وقتها..

موضوع غرفة العظام بجد مقبض..إيه ده؟؟بينبشوا قبور أصحابها و بياخدوا بقاياهم من غير مراعاة لحرمة الميت..هو ده لسة مستمر لغاية دلوقتي ؟؟

بس في المجمل طبيعة سيناء البدوية الفريدة حاجة تستحق إنه كل مصري يعرفها و يفخر بيها..
شاكرة جداً ليك يا يمامة على إتاحة الفرصة دي لينا 

ودي و تقديري لكِ.

*

----------


## اليمامة

العزيزة شعاع من نور
اسعدتنى كلماتك وردك..واعجابك بالطبع بالموضوع...فعلا باحاول اعمل عن سينا بانوراما كاملة يمكن لانة لغاية دلوقتى فى ناس متخيلة ان سينا دى مجتمع بدائى عبارة عن جمل وصحرا وشوية معيز...لكن العكس هو اللى حاصل..دا جزء متطور ومتعمر وزية زى اى قطعة على ارض مصر...فية شباب خريجين من جامعات مختلفة ومتفوقين جدا وطموحين لاى مشروع...كمان فية كوادر على مستوى عالى من الاخلاص..غير الطبيعة الساحرةاللى بترتقى بمستوى الاحساس والرقى للقمة..حتى البدو كمان شعب طيب وله كفاح يحترم فى تحرير الارض دى...
يمكن يا شعاع لانى عشت هناك فترة طويلة من حياتى فابعمل الموضوع مش مجرد سرد جغرافى لمكان...لكن باعملة فعلا وانا عارفة كل حتة فية...وكل حتة مشيت عليها وخطيت...عارفة لون الرمل وشكل الارض والحجارة والنخل...جوايا مطبوع لون البحر..وبنام اسمع صوتة زى ما اتعودت عمرى..باكتب عن تاريخى انا ومهما حاولت اللى يشوف ويعيش غير اللى يقرى كلام ويشوف صور لكن هى محاولة منى علشان تتفسحوا ومش بس جغرافيا او سياحيا ...انا هنا بحاول اجيب اجتماعيات شفتها وكلام ممكن يكون قيل على لسان اشخاص عرفتهم عن كثب..وكمان مقالات واخبار وحوادث...
دير سانت كاترين طبعا مكان له رهبة اتنحت واتبنى جوا الصحرا...مكان فريد فعلا ..وكانوا بياخدوا جماج القديسين بتوعهم على طول تاريخ الدير احتفاظا منهم بذكراهم وتخليد لحياتهم فية...ولسة معمول بية لغاية دلوقتى...
سيناء مش محتاجة يومين تلاتة زيارة...لازم المرة الجاية تفضى نفسك وتفسحى المجال لوقت طويل تشوفى فية عبقرية الزمان والمكان...مش بس فسحة...لا وقوف متامل ادام طبيعة نقية لسة وبرئية..يمكن نقدر نحس فعلا بروعة الخلق وعظمة الله...
اسعدنى مرورك جدا..ودا ادانى حماس بزيادة انى اكمل فى الموضوع لان فيةناس لطيفة زيك متابعة ومهتمة وشغوفة وكمان مخلصة...يعنى ممكن يترد عليا....شكرا شكرا يا شعاع............من نور.

----------


## عطر المساء

تسلم ايدك أختي اليمامة

مجهود تشكري عليه

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## اليمامة

> تسلم ايدك أختي اليمامة
> 
> مجهود تشكري عليه
> 
> تحياتي لكِ


اختى العزيزة عطر المساء
اشكرلك مرورك العطر..وزوقك واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## اليمامة

هيا الان نواصل رحلتنا الممتعة ونبحر فوق الارض المقدسة لنستكشف سويا عبقرية الزمان والمكان..ونستمر مع محافظة جنوب سيناء..وان اردت ان اتحدث عنها فان الكلام لن ينتهى ولكنى ساحاول ان انقل لكم واقعا حقيقيا عن هذة المنطقة الرائعة...وبرغم انها كلها شبة جزيرة سيناء..الا ان طبيعة الشمال تختلف عن طبيعة الجنوب والوسط...الشمال يطل على البحر الابيض المتوسط الذى يختلف تماما عن البحر الاحمر فى الجنوب وذلك ادى الى تغييرواختلاف فى طبيعة المكانين نفسهما والبيئة غير طبائع البشر والاجتماعيات والمهن وغير ذلك...هيا على بركة الله نبدا وارجو ان يلاقى الامر عندكم قبولا حسنا...

----------


## اليمامة

خريطة تبين موقع جنوب سيناء
محافظة جنوب سيناء من محافظات مصر و إحدى المحافظتين اللتين تقتسمان مساحة شبه جزيرة سيناء. عاصمتها مدينة الطور. وتتكون المحافظة من 5 مراكز إدارية كما يصل إجمالى مدن المحافظة إلى 8 مدن و8 وحدات محلية قروية و81 تجمع بدوى. ومراكزها هي:

    * طابا
    * نويبع
    * دهب
    * رأس سدر
    * شرم الشيخ
    * سانت كاترين
    * طور سيناء
العاصمة   :       طور سيناء
أكبر مدينة :	شرم الشيخ
 اختصار  : جس

تشريع

 •  المجلس المحلي
 • المحافظ : محمد هانى متولى ورئيس مجلس محلى
 • رئيس مجلس محلي 	مجالس محلية

مساحة 	- المساحة الكلية : 28438 كم²
- الترتيب من حيث المساحة : 4
السكان 	- عدد السكان : 54,495 ، حسب تعداد سنة (1996)
- الترتيب من حيث عدد السكان : 26
- كثافة سكانية : 1.8 نسمة/كم²
عدد المراكز 	6

العيد القومي-19 مارس كل عام

مجموعة صور متنوعة للمحافظة


















[/CENTER]

----------


## اليمامة

شعار محافظة جنوب سيناء....

يمثل الشعار الجزء الجنوبى من شبة جزيرة سيناء ويحيط بها خليجى السويس والعقبة والبحر الاحمر وتشرق من قلبها من فوق جبال كاترين الشمس الذهبية التى تنتشر اشعتها على ارجاء الجزيرة وتنطلق منها الى خارجها ناشرة الدفىء والضياء ويحيط بالشعار اغصان الزيتون رمز السلام.

كلمة محافظ جنوب سيناء...

كل حبة رمل فى سيناء لها حكاية وكل حكاية جزء من تاريخ قديم شاركت فى صياغته وكتابة حروفه وكلماته أحداث كثيرة .كانت سيناء وعلى مدى التاريخ بوابة مصر الشرقية ومن هذه البوابة صار الأنبياء وعبروا فصارت سيناء ارض الأنبياء . . . ومن هذه البوابة جاء الغزاة وحاربوا فأصبحت سيناء ارض المعارك.     

وفى كل الأحوال تغير وجه التاريخ آلاف المرات ... وبقى حب الطبيعة لسيناء فمنحتها بسخاء كل أسرارها وكل رموزها ... وحظيت جنوب سيناء بجزء كبير من هذا الحب فامتلأت أرضها بوديان وسهول وجبال وهضاب وتلال لا مثيل لها . إذا رايتها من فرط جمالها كائنات حية تتحاور أحيانا وتتناغم أحيانا ... وفى كل الأحوال تشترك جميعها فى عزف سيمفونية الإبداع . . . إبداع الطبيعة التى تسابقت فمنحتها الكثير جمالا وسحرا وروعة وبهاء وكنوز فوق الأرض وتحتها وإمكانات ومقومات هائلة . . . تؤهلها للفوز فى سباق التنمية والتقدم . . . هذه هى سيناء حلم مصر الأكبر . . . ولم تكن جنوب سيناء إلا تجسيدا لهذا الحلم الذى تحقق منه الكثير وأصبحت فى سنوات قليلة لا تتعدى الخمسة عشر عاما عاصمة السياحة فى مصر . . . وأصبحت شواطئها وصحاريها وجبالها ووديانها هى الأكثر شهرة على مستوى العالم .
ولا يزال الحلم قائم فى أن تتحول جنوب سيناء إلى مجتمع حضارى جديد يسهم بشكل فعال فى زيادة عناصر الدخل القومى وخلق آلاف من فرص العمل للشباب إلى غير ذلك من الأهداف حيث لا تزال هناك مناطق وأماكن وإمكانات لم يتم استغلالها بعد ونحن قادرون بإذن الله بكل ما نملكه من عزم وتصميم وإخلاص وجهد على توسيع دائرة الأمل فوق ارض جنوب سيناء لتحقيق الحلم مقتدين بأبناء الوطن الذين عطروا رمال هذه الأرض الطاهرة بدمائهم .

لواء أ . ح / محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء

اقراوا معى هذا التحقيق المفيد....

اللواء محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء‏:‏
رغم مرور‏35‏ سنة عليها‏:‏ مازلنا نحتاج لروح ودروس حرب اكتوبر
‏*‏انتصرنا في حرب أكتوبر بإجادة التخطيط وجدية الإعداد
والانضباط والكفاءة والتضحية والولاء للوطن
‏أجرت الحوار‏/‏ زينب إبراهيم
*‏ضاعت روح اكتوبر عندما ساد مبدأ علي قدر فلوسهم بين الناس‏,‏ وسيطرت الأنانية والانعزالية عليهم‏,‏ وأصبحت الغالبية تهتم بجمع المال وتهمل الإجادة في العمل
‏
*‏الضباط والعساكر في جبهة القتال كانوا في تلاحم مستمر‏,‏ ولا توجد أي تفرقة بينهم في أمور المعيشة
‏
*‏روح أكتوبر تسيطر عليها المواطنة والانتماء والتدين والتقاليد المصرية والإصرار علي تحرير الارض
‏
*‏تنمية روح المبادءة والإجادة في العمل والتخطيط الجيد والتضحية أهم الدروس المستفادة من حرب أكتوبر
‏
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الذين عاشوا احداث حرب اكتوبر‏1973‏ وانا واحدة منهم لا يملون الحديث عن ذلك الانتصار العظيم الذي حدث الساعة الثانية وخمس دقائق بعد ظهر يوم السبت السادس من اكتوبر‏,‏ فما حققته قواتنا المسلحة وجنودنا البواسل الذين اقتحموا مانع قناة السويس الصعب واجتاحوا خط بارليف واقاموا حائط الصواريخ وتغلبوا علي كل الصعاب يعتبرون بحق ملحمة كبري بمعني الكلمة‏.‏

ورغم مرور ستة وثلاثين عاما الا اننا مازلنا نحتاج الي تفهم الدروس والدلالات واستحضار المعاني واستعادة روح اكتوبر ليس لنخوض حروبا عسكرية جديدة ولكن لنواجه بروح اكتوبر التحديات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي تواجهنا الان فكل مواطن مصري يتطلع بل ويحتاج الي تحقيق انتصارات في معارك التنمية والتنكولوجيا والتعليم والادارة كما يحتاج ايضا الي افكار وحلول مبتكرة للعديد من المشاكل مثلما فعل جنودنا البواسل‏.‏

والتساؤل الملح الذي يطرح نفسه الان هل يستطيع واقعنا اليوم انتاج مسببات وروح انتصارات اكتوبر؟ وماهي الدروس المستفادة من حرب اكتوبر حتي نستلهمها ونجعلها دافعا لنا لتحقيق نصر جديد في جميع المجالات‏.‏

هذه التساؤلات وغيرها طرحها الاهرام الاقتصادي في حواره مع اللواء محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء‏..‏

تفاصيل الحوار خلال السطور القادمة‏:‏
‏
*‏اين كنت اثناء حرب اكتوبر‏1973‏ ؟
‏-‏ اثناء حرب اكتوبر كنت ملازما اول في القوات المسلحة حيث كنت احد الضباط لوحدة تابعة لقيادة قطاع بورسعيد كانت مكلفة باقتحام احدي النقاط القوية لخط بارليف في منطقة قطع رمانة‏.‏

روح اكتوبر هي الانتماء الولاء للوطن

‏*‏روح اكتوبر هي التي قهرت خط بارليف والساتر الترابي واقامت حائط الصواريخ واستعادت سيناء‏..‏ كيف نعيد هذه الروح للشباب المصري الآن؟
‏-‏ الروح كانت موجودة في حرب اكتوبر كان يغلب عليها الطابع الديني والعادات والتقاليد المصرية العريقة الموجودة والمتأصلة في الشعب الصري وكان يغلب عليها ايضا روح المواطنة والانتماء والولاء للوطن وللارض وقدسيتها كما سيطرت مبدأ حب لاخيك كما تحب لنفسك وكانت هذه الروح لا تفرق بين ابناء الشعب حسب الديانة او الرتبة او الجنس‏.‏

اما الآن فعندما تتم مكافأة شخص ما في عمله لاينظر زملاؤه الي ماقدمه هذا الشخص من عمل جيد ليحتذوا به بل ينظروا الي قيمة هذه المكافأة حيث يسيطر علي الغالبية الان التطلع الي ما في ايدي الغير‏.‏

في حين ان روح اكتوبر التي كانت مسيطرة علي المواطنين في ذلك الوقت هي الكل يحب الكل والجميع يخاف علي بعض وكنا اكثر من اخوة الضباط والعساكر في تلاحم مستمر دون اي تفرقة في جميع امور الحياة المعيشية سواء في الطعام او السكن او الملابس جميع الاشياء واحدة وكلنا نتقاسمها‏.‏

ايضا كانت تتقمصنا روح اصرار وعزيمة علي تحرير الارض واستعادة كرامة الوطن‏,‏ والعطاء بدون مقابل والتضحية بلا حدود كما انها خلقت في المقاتل والانسان المصري التحدي ووحدت الصفوف فاصبح الجيش والشعب علي قلب رجل واحد يجمعهم هدف واحد وقضية واحدة هي استعادة الارض وهي ايضا التي خلقت روح التفاهم والفريق الواحد بين الجميع حيث كانت مصر كلها علي قلب رحل واحد حيث تلاشت كل الفواصل بين الجبهة الداخلية وجبهة القتال‏.‏

أين ذهبت روح اكتوبر؟
‏*‏اين ذهبت روح اكتوبر؟
‏-‏ ذهبت روح اكتوبر عندما سيطرت التنافسية السيئة في العمل وفي الرزق وعندما ظهرت طبقات في المجتمع لم تكن موجودة في ذلك الوقت وعندما اصبح الجميع ينظر ويهتم فقط بكيفية جمع المال والثروة واهمال التجويد في العمل في كل ما نقوم به‏.‏

ايضا ذهبت روح اكتوبر عندما سيطرت الانانية والانعزالية علي الناس فمثلا الجميع في الماضي كانت علاقاتهم بجيرانهم وثيقة جدا وقائمة علي الحب والتفاهم وكانت النساء عندما يعددن وجبة شهية يقدمن لجاراتهن في العمارة طبقا منها اما الآن فالجيران في العمارة الواحدة لايعرفون بعضهم البعض بل ان البعض منا يرمي ما تبقي لديه من طعام في صفائح القمامة ولا يقدمونه لمن يحتاجه‏.‏

ايضا سيطرت روح الحسد والبغضاء علي الغالبية كما سيطر الخوف من الحسد علي الغالبية بجانب سيطرة اللا مبالاة وعدم الاهتمام سوي بالبحث عن الرزق والمال‏.‏

الدروس المستفادة
‏
*‏ماهي الدروس المستفادة من حرب اكتوبر؟
‏-‏ توجد العديد من الدروس المستفادة من حرب اكتوبر وهي‏:‏ الدرس الاول العمل علي تنمية الولاء والانتماء للوطن‏,‏ الدرس الثاني‏:‏ اعادة التمسك بالعادات والتقاليد المصرية العريقة‏,‏ الدرس الثالث‏:‏ عمل تكافل اجتماعي بين جميع فئات المجتمع اذا استطعنا تنمية هذه الامور فسوف تعود الينا روح اكتوبر‏,‏ الدرس الرابع‏:‏ العمل علي تنمية روح المبادءة والعطاء والاجادة في العمل في نفوس الجيل الحالي من الشباب للاسف معظم هذا الجيل لا يجيد مهنته لانه لا يخلص لهذه المهنة ولكنه يهتم فقط بكيفية الحصول علي العائد المادي منها مع ملاحظة ان عدم الاجادة وعدم الاخلاص في العمل ليست مشكلة فئة معينة في المجتمع ولكنها مشكلة جيل كامل فدكتور اليوم غير دكتور امس في الكفاءة والاخلاص ومهندس ومدرس وصانع اليوم ليس كمهندس ومدرس وصانع الامس في اجادة العمل والاخلاص فيه‏.‏
‏
*‏لماذا فقدنا روح اكتوبر؟
‏-‏ السبب الاساسي لضياع روح اكتوبر هو المبدأ السائد حاليا بين الغالبية وهو مبدأ علي قدر فلوسهم فأنا مثلا في بداية حياتي العملية لم اكن محافظا بل بدأت كملازم في القوات المسلحة وتزوجت بمرتب‏36‏ جنيها وكانت الاجهزة الكهربائية التي اشتريتها في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن بوتاجاز مسطح وثلاجة ايديال‏8‏ قدم في حين ان الابناء الآن عندما يتزوجون فيطلبون البدء بما انتهي اليه اباؤهم الذين كافحوا في عملهم حتي وصلوا الي مناصب ومرتبات اعلي فيصرون علي الاجهزة الكهربائية الكبيرة والشقق الكبيرة ويرفضون البداية علي قدر سنهم ومرتباتهم‏.‏

لقد انتصرنا في حرب أكتوبر بحسن التخطيط وجدية الاعداد وذكاء الحركة‏,‏ فالشعوب لاتضمن الانتصار في معاركها بالنوايا الحسنة ولا بالعواطف ولكن تنتصر حين تمتلك اسباب الانتصار بمعناه الشامل والايمان بعدالة القضية جزء اساسي من اسباب الانتصار‏,‏ ويمكننا الاستفادة من دروس حرب اكتوبر في مواجهة القضايا والتحديات التي تواجهنا حاليا في مجالات التنمية والتكنولوجيا والتعليم والادارة خاصة اذا عملنا علي اعلاء قيم الانضباط والكفاءة والتجرد والتضحية والولاء للوطن‏,‏ فهذه القيم هي التي صنعت الانتصار في حرب اكتوبر‏..‏

تنفيذ ‏80 %‏ من برنامج الرئيس
‏
*‏ هل قدمت المؤسسة المدنية لأرض سيناء مايعادل ماقدمه رجال المؤسسة العسكرية لها ؟‏-‏ يوجد عدد كبير من رجال الأعمال والمستثمرين المخلصين ساهموا بجدية في معركة التنمية علي أرض جنوب سيناء مثلما قدمت القوات المسلحة في حرب اكتوبر من العبور من الهزيمة الي النصر‏,‏ وعبور قناة السويس‏,‏ والعبور من الحرب إلي السلام‏,‏ ومن السلام إلي التنمية بجانب اشتراك كتيبة كبيرة من رجال الأعمال والمستثمرين في تنمية جنوب سيناء‏.‏

‏*‏ بلغة الأرقام ما الذي تحقق من برنامج الرئيس حسني مبارك علي أرض جنوب سيناء ؟
‏-‏ اعتبر نفسي من سعداء الحظ لأنني عندما توليت منصب محافظ جنوب سيناء ـ والذي يعتبر أول محطة في حياتي المدنية وبداية مشوار الكفاح في مجال التنمية والتعميرعام‏2006-‏ كان ذلك في بداية فترة انتخابات جديدة للرئيس حسني مبارك فكان البرنامج الانتخابي لسيادته بمثابة خطة ومنهاج عمل لكل مسئول في قطاعه‏,‏ وتعد محافظة جنوب سيناء أولي محافظات الجمهورية في تطبيق برنامج الرئيس حسني مبارك حيث تم تنفيذ‏80%‏ من البرنامج الزمني لبرنامج الرئيس مبارك الانتخابي‏.‏

فقد شهد عام‏2008‏ ازدواج خط مياه النيل من النفق إلي مدينة ابورديس بطول‏168‏ كيلو مترا بتكلفة‏27‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ ورفع كفاءة وتوسعة محطة مياه غرب النفق برأس سدر من‏22‏ ألف متر مكعب‏/‏ يوم الي‏35‏ الف متر مكعب‏/‏ يوم كمرحلة أولي‏,‏ وجار البدء في المرحلة الثانية لتصل الي‏70‏ ألف متر مكعب‏/‏ يوم‏,‏ كما يتم حاليا توصيل خط مياه النيل إلي مدينة سانت كاترين بتكلفة‏140‏ مليون جنيه‏.‏

أيضا تم إنشاء محطة مياه نبق الجديدة بمدينة شرم الشيخ‏,‏ ورفع كفاءة وتوسعة محطة التحلية بمدينتي دهب وشرم الشيخ‏,‏ بجانب إنشاء شبكات مياه الاسكان الجديد بمدن المحافظة المختلفة‏,‏ واستكمال شبكات المياه بمدينتي دهب وشرم الشيخ‏,‏ وانشاء خزانات مياه استراتيجية بمدن طورسيناء ورأس سدر وأبو زنيمة وابو رديس وشرم الشيخ‏.‏

وبالنسبة لقطاع الطرق تم خلال عام‏2008‏ ازدواج طريق شرم الشيخ‏-‏ دهب بتكلفة‏42‏ مليون جنيه و رفع كفاءة طريق شرم الشيخ ورأس محمد‏.‏

وبالنسبة لقطاع الاسكان بسبب تعدد فئات المجتمع بالمحافظة وعدم ملاءمة الأنماط السكنية السائدة في المحافظات الأخري‏,‏ لبعض فئات المجتمع السيناوي مثل البدو والأسر الأولي بالرعاية حرصت المحافظة علي توفير السكن المناسب لكل فئة في اطار البرنامج الانتخابي للرئيس مبارك حتي عام‏2011‏ حيث تقدم‏8166‏ مواطنا للحصول علي وحدة سكنية بمدن جنوب سيناء وبلغت نسبة تنفيذ المشروعات السكنية للمتقدمين‏50%‏ وعدد الوحدات السكنية التي تم تسليمها خلال العيد القومي للمحافظة‏4100‏ وحدة بمشروع اسكان مبارك للشباب‏,‏ و‏480‏ وحدة بمشروع الأسر الأولي للرعاية‏,‏ و‏260‏ بيتا بدويا وبالنسبة لمشروع ابني بيتك تم تخصيص‏796‏ قطعة بمساحة‏150‏ الي‏200‏ متر‏,‏ كما تم تقنين أوضاع واضعي اليد طبقا لقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء لعدد‏8250‏ حالة وتسوية‏1797‏ بنسبة‏21%.‏

وبالنسبة للخدمات الصحية‏:‏ تم افتتاح مستشفيات بمدن دهب وابو رديس ووادي فيرن واستكمال تجهيزات مستشفي طور سيناء وتطوير مستشفي نويبع المركزي بتكلفة‏5.5‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ بجانب تطوير مستشفي سانت كاترين والمركزي والمركز الطبي بطور سيناء‏,‏ وتوقيع العقود مع العديد من الأطباء من خارج المحافظة لسد العجز في بعض التخصصات‏.‏

وبالنسبة للتعليم‏:‏ قامت المحافظة وجامعة القاهرة بتوقيع بروتوكول للتعليم المفتوح استوعب‏400‏ طالب وطالبة وتم افتتاح مركز التعليم المفتوح بمدينة طور سيناء لتوفير الخدمة التعليمية لأبناء المحافظة وخاصة الفتيات لرفض المجتمع البدوي اغتراب الفتيات للالتحاق بالجامعات بالمحافظات الأخري‏,‏ كما قامت المحافظة بتخصيص مائة الف متر لإنشاء الجامعة الأهلية بمدينة طور سيناء‏.‏

كما تقوم المحافظة بتحميل مصاريف التعليم الجامعي لأبناء المحافظة في مختلف الجامعات المصرية والتعليم المفتوح للعام الثالث علي التوالي‏.‏

كما تم ايضا افتتاح ثلاث مدارس جديدة ليصبح إجمالي عدد المدارس‏203‏ مدارس وإنشاء مراكز للتدريب والتطوير التكنولوجي‏.‏

أيضا تم استكمال انشاء قرية مبارك الرياضية بمدينة طور سيناء وافتتاحها بتكلفة‏5.8‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ وإنشاء ملعب كرة قدم قانوني وعدد‏68‏ شاليها بنادي شرم الشيخ بتكلفة‏9.4‏ مليون جنيه وجار انشاء المركز الرياضي بشرم الشيخ بتكلفة‏37‏ مليون جنيه‏.‏

وبالنسبة للقوة البشرية بلغ عدد سكان جنوب سيناء في التعداد السكاني لعام‏2004‏ نحو‏113‏ الف نسمة وأصبح حاليا‏435‏ الف نسمة أي ان الزيادة خلال الأربعة أعوام السابقة فقط وصلت الي‏322‏ الف نسمة لتمثل‏75%‏ من عدد سكان المحافظة‏,‏ ويبلغ عدد البدو‏89‏ الف نسمة‏,‏ وعدد العاملين بالقطاع السياحي والقطاع الخاص‏253‏ الف نسمة‏,‏ بينما تبلغ قوة العمل في القطاع الحكومي والبدو والعاملين بالسياحة‏90‏ ألف نسمة‏,‏ وبالنسبة للبطالة في جنوب سيناء تبلغ قيمتها‏3.59%‏ من اجمالي قوة العمل‏.‏

المشروعات المستقبلية
‏
*‏ ماهي أهم المشروعات المستقبلية القادمة ؟
‏-‏ أهم المشروعات المستقبلية استكمال البنية الأساسية في جميع مدن المحافظة لاستيعاب الامتداد العمراني لكل مدينة واستكمال تطوير مطار شرم الشيخ لاستيعاب الزيادة المتوقعة في أعداد السياحة خلال السنوات القادمة ليصل الي‏10‏ آلاف راكب في الساعة‏,‏ وكذلك توسعات ميناء نويبع وتطوير وادي الدير بسانت كاترين كأحد مناطق الجذب السياحي الذي تم تحويله الي متحف مفتوح‏.‏
‏
*‏ ماذا عن يوم الوفاء ؟ وما الهدف منه؟
‏-‏ يوم الوفاء هو تقليد متبع في المؤسسة العسكرية تقديرا وعرفانا لقادتنا السابقين‏,‏ من هنا جاءت فكرة يوم الوفاء وذلك لجهود رجال مخلصين من المحافظين السابقين الذين تحملوا بجد واخلاص مشقة العمل في بناء هذه المحافظة الحدودية ذات الطبيعة الخاصة حديثة العهد‏,‏ وكذلك تكريم أبطال السلام من رجال الدولة والمجتمع المدني الذين أدوا أدوارهم بتفان واقتدار من خلال لجنة تحكيم طابا التي توجت جهودها بعودة اخر جزء من أرض سيناء الي مصر‏.‏
‏
=============‏

السيرة الذاتية للواء محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء
‏
-‏ تخرج اللواء محمد هاني متولي في الكلية الحربية عام‏1970.‏
‏
-‏ تولي كل الوظائف في سلاح المشاة ابتداء من قائد فصيلة مشاة حتي قائد المنطقة الغربية العسكرية‏.‏
‏
-‏ تولي منصب قائد قوات الحرس الجمهوري‏.‏
‏
-‏ تولي جميع وظائف الأركان علي مستوي اللواء والفرقة والجيش كأحد أفرع هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة‏.‏
‏
-‏ اشترك في حرب الاستنزاف وحرب السادس من أكتوبر عام‏1973,‏ وحرب تحرير الكويت‏.‏
‏
-‏ حاصل علي العديد من الأنواط والميداليات العسكرية وتتضمن‏:-‏
‏
-‏ نوط الواجب العسكري من الطبقة الأولي‏.‏
‏
-‏ نوط الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية‏.‏
‏
-‏ ميدالية الخدمة الطويلة
‏
-‏ ميدالية الخدمة الممتازة
‏
-‏ ميداليات تحرير الكويت من السعودية والكويت ومصر‏.‏
‏
-‏ تولي منصب محافظ جنوب سيناء عام‏2006‏ كأول محطة في حياته العملية المدنية‏.‏
‏
-‏ متزوج ولديه شاب وفتاة‏,‏ الشاب خريج الكلية الحربية والفتاة خريجة كلية الآداب أما زوجته فخريجة كلية الحقوق‏.

اهم اخبار جنوب سيناء هذ الشهر

محافظ جنوب سيناء يفتتح المؤتمر الدولي العربي الرابع للحالات الحرجة والطوارئ بمدينة شرم الشيخ
 فى 11-11-2009		

إفتتح اللواء محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء المؤتمر الدولي العربي الرابع للحالات الحرجة والطوارئ والمنعقد بمدينة شرم الشيخ والذي تنظمه الجمعية المصرية للحالات الحرجة والطوارئ تحت إشراف جامعة الإسكندرية ، و يضم نخبة من أكبر الأساتذة الأطباء والعلماء الأجلاء في مجال العناية المركزة وطب الحالات الحرجة والطوارئ 

زيادة التدفق السياحى على نوبيع وطابا


تشهد مدنية طابا ونويبع، إقبالا سياحيا كبيرا من جنسيات مختلفة، حيث زادت نسبة الإشغالات 90% عن الفترة الماضية، حيث أكد اللواء محمد هانى متولى محافظ جنوب بسيناء أنه تم الاتفاق مع وزير الطيران على تشغيل خط طيران القاهرة - طابا رحلتين أسبوعياً، مما يسهم فى التدفق السياحى للمنطقة، مشيرا إلى أنه جارى إعادة تخطيط مدنية نوبيع ووضعها على الخريطة السياحية وتطويرها وتأهيل الميناء لاستقبال اليخوت والمراكب السياحية العالميةومن جانبه أكد الطيار يسرى جمال الدين أنه تم تشغيل خط طيران لندن ـ شرم الشيخ ابتداء من 27 أكتوبر، فى الوقت التى زادت حركة الركوب بمطار شرم خلال شهر سبتمبر الماضى إلى 80%، مشيرا إلى أن برنامج الحوافز وتخفيض رسوم القلاع والهبوط وخدمة الركاب وشركات الطيران العالمية التى تنظم رحلات إضافية تعمل كلها على جذب الوفود السياحية للمحافظة

----------


## اليمامة

البنية الاساسية للمحافظة
اولا : النقل والمواصلات


يمكن تلخيص اهداف قطاع النقل والمواصلات فى الآتى :



- توفير وسائل نقل برى جيدة بين المحافظة ومحافظات القناة وسائر أنحاء الجمهورية عبر قناة السويس .
- إيجاد ربط قوى داخل المحافظة .
- تهيئة وسائل سريعة بين المحافظة ومنطقة القناة ومختلف أنحاء الجمهورية وكذلك مع العالم الخارجي من خلال النقل الجوى .
- توفير الخدمات اللازمة للنقل المكثف لكل من الركاب والبضائع من خلال الاستفادة من الامتداد الهائل للشواطئ البحرية بالمنطقة وذلك بهدف تدعيم حركة التجارة والسياحة العالمية .
- تنمية وتطوير المنافذ البرية الخاصة بمحاور الربط بما يتناسب مع حجم الحركة المتوقع عليها .

 المطارات
مطار شرم الشيخ      


    * الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطار 1200 راكب / ساعة .
    * تم توسيع الترماك وإنشاء مواقف جديدة للطائرات ( يتسع الترمك لعدد 24 موقف للطائرات مختلفة الأحجام ) .
    * تم تطوير إنارة ممرات مطار شرم الشيخ بقيمة 5 مليون جنيه تم تركيب عدد نظام هبوط آلي (ILS) بالمطار .
    * تم تزويد المطار ببرج مراقبة متحرك بقيمة إجمالية 7 مليون ج تم المراقبة الجوية بالمطار بتكلفة 12 مليون جنيه

مطار طور سيناء   

    *  تم تطوير الممر أصبح بطول 3 كم وعرض 45 م .
    * الترمك يسع عدد 6 طائرات أحجام مختلفة . يوجد صالتين مجهزة للركاب فى الوصول والسفر .
    * توجد استراحة لكبار الزوار ويعمل المطار من الشروق الى الغروب

مطار كاترين

    * مطار يستقبل الطائرات الصغيرة ويعمل المطار من الشروق الى الغروب

مطار ابورديس

    * وهو مطار خاص للخدمات البترولية فى المنطقة ويعمل المطار من الشروق الى الغروب

مطار رأس النقب

    * وهو يخدم السياحة بمنطقة طابا ونويبع

الموانئ

ميناء نويبع البحرى  

    *  يوجد بالميناء عدد (3) ارصفة اجمالى اطوالها 255 م وبعمق من 7.5 الى 8 م
    * الميناء مزود بصالات السفر والوصول والانتظار الخاصة بالركاب وهى مجهزة بكافة الخدمات كالاسواق الحرة والكافيتريات وافرع البنوك المختلفة الى جانب مظلات مساحتها الاجمالية 5300 م2 كما ان بها مخازن مساحتها 1000 م2
    * الميناء مزود بامكانيات القطر والارشاد والامداد والوقود والانقاذ ومضخات حريق قدرها 400طن / ساعة .
    * انشاء رصيف بضائع عامة بطول 223 م
    * إنشاء مدينة حجاج بالميناء

ميناء شرم الشيخ البحرى  

    *   يوجد 3 أرصفة بالميناء بعمق يتراوح من 5 : 10 أمتار وبطول من 160 الى 270 م . طول باجمالى أطوال حوالي 710 م . طولي .
    * تم رصف وتطوير وتوسعة المدخل الرئيسي لبوابة الميناء ليصبح مزدوجا لتسهيل الحركة المرورية للدخول والخروج من والى الميناء .
    * تم اكتساب مسطح أرضى بحوالي 75000 م2 من الساحة الخلفية من الرصيف وذلك بردم جزء من البحر وتبليطها بالبلطات الخرسانية وعمل شبكة للكهرباء وأعمدة للانار اللازمة لها .
    * يوجد خط ملاحي سريع يربط الغردقة وشرم الشيخ ويقوم بنقل الركاب والسيارات من والى الغردقة وهو يعمل بانتظام .
    * إنشاء رصيف لسفن الركاب والسياحة بطول 450 م
    * إنشاء محطة مراقبة للسفن بالميناء على مدخل خليج العقبة لتامين حركةالسفن

ميناء طور سيناء البحرى

    * المساحة الاجمالية للميناء = 43000 م2 تقريبا
    * طول الرصيف الموجود بالميناء 75 م . طولى وبغاطس 5 أمتار
    * الميناء مجهز بطاقم كامل من مدير الميناء والعاملين وبالاجهزة المساعدة له
    * بمنطقة البحر الاحمر الميناء يعمل حاليا فى استقبال الوحدات العاملة مع شركات البترول الموجودة
    * تم تطوير وصيانة المبانى والمنشآت بالميناء وهى جاهز لاستقبال السفن السياحية والبضائع

ميناء أبوزنيمة

    * ميناء خاص لتصدير خام الفيرو منجنيز

الموانئ البحرية تحت الإنشاء

ميناء ابوزنيمة لخدمة المنطقة الصناعية
المنافذ البرية
منفذ طابا البرى

    * وانشى منفذ طابا عام 1998 وبلغ عدد الافراد العابرين من خلال المنفذ عام 2000 ( 700000 سائح ) وقد تم توفير عدد ( 180 كرسى ) بصالتى السفر والوصول بمبلغ 25000 جنيه
    * انشاء مبنى للمرور والجمارك وتجديد وانشاء مبنى خرس انى لتسهيل الاجراءات
    * تم التعاقد مع احدى الشركات لانشاء 4 محلات وكافيتريا ومنشآت سياحية

المشروعات المستقبلية في مجال المواني حتى 2017

تطوير ميناء طور سيناء وربطة مع غرب خليج السويس بمناطق الغردقة ورأس شقير والزعفرانه والعين السخنة لنقل السياح من الغرب الى الشرق , مع إمكانية استخدامه كميناء للحاويات

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
اليمامة  العزيزة..

تسلمي حبيبتي على ذوقك..و الله فعلاً الموضوع رائع و مجهودك فيه حقيقي ظاهر 

بالنسبة لمدينة البتراء اللي كان سأل عليها أستاذي العزيز fishawy الحقيقة كنت عاوزة أضيف حاجة بخصوصها لما جيت إمبارح بس نسيت..
ده جزء من المعلومات الموجودة عن البتراء..أو بترا_بطريقة أهل الشام_منقول من ويكيبيديا..





			
				كانت البتراء عاصمة لدولة الأنباط وأهم ضهي المدنهم التي دامت ما بين 400 ق م وحتى 106 م، وقد امتدت حدودها من ساحل عسقلان في فلسطين غربا وحتى صحراء بلاد الشام شرقا.و من شمال دمشق وحتى البحر الاحمر جنوبا, شكل موقع البتراء المتوسط بين حضارات بلاد ما بين النهرين وبلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية ومصر أهمية أقتصادية فقد أمسكت دولة الأنباط بزمام التجارة بين حضارات هذه المناطق وسكانها وكانت القوافل التجارية تصل إليها محملة بالتوابل والبهارات من جنوب الجزيرة العربية والحرير من غزة ودمشق والحناء من عسقلان والزجاجيات من صور وصيدا واللؤلؤ من الخليج العربي [2]. نهاية دولة الأنباط كان على يد الرومان عندما حاصروها ومنعوا عنها مصادر المياه سنة 105 وأسموها المقاطعة. وفي سنة 636 أصبحت البتراء تعيش على من تبقى من سكانها على الزراعة لكن الزلزال الذي أصابها سنة 746/748 وزلازل أخرى أفرغتها من أهلها.
			
		

يعني من الجنوب حدودها متاخمة للبحر الأحمر..و دي خريطة بتبين ساحل عسقلان بالنسبة لسيناء..



يعني الإحتمال مش مستبعد إنه في قديم الزمان تكون منطقة البتراء جزء من شبه جزيرة سيناء..خصوصاً مع التشابه المعماري الواضح جداً بسبب طبيعة المكانين الواحدة..

ده مجرد إجتهاد 
و عموماً يعني مصر إيه و الأردن إيه 

نقطة تانية بالفعل أنا بدأت أعرف عن أهل سينا في الكام سنة الأخيرة..و اللي دايماً بلاحظه إنغلاقهم التام عن حياة المجتمع المدني و إكتفاؤهم الذاتي بأمور حياتهم بعيداً عن الحياة المصرية ككل..
لما كنت هناك كنت حسة إني بكلم ناس مش مصريين زيي..الكلمة على قد الكلمة بالظبط_ده لو اتكلموا أصلاً_و كانوا بيتكلموا عني مع بعض و بيقولوا الغريبة..يعني تجربة مش مبهجة خالص 

أشكرك مرة تانية على إلقاء الضوء على الطبيعة المجتمعية و المكانية في نفس الوقت للجزء العزيز ده..

و لسة متابعة معاك 

تحياتي و تقديري الدائمة لكِ.

*

----------


## اليمامة

الطرق 

مشروعات جديدة وتوسعات مستقبلية ( حتى 2017 )
- إنشاء وصلة بين الطور وسانت كاترين مباشرة بطول 75 كم .
- تقوية وتدعيم طريق بالوظة - الطاسة - ممر متلا - رأس سدر بطول 145 كم .
- إنشاء وصلة جبلية تربط نخل بساحل خليج السويس عند أبى زنيمة بطول 135 كم .
- إنشاء طريق دائرى دولى حول رأس خليج العقبة يربط مدن العقبة وإيلات وطابا بطول 60 كم .
- تدعيم المنفذين البريين بطابا ورأس النقب .

الكهرباء 

يمكن بلورة أهم الأهداف والسياسات العامة لقطاع الكهرباء حول مجموعة النقاط التالية 
- إتاحة خدمة الكهرباء لكافة المستهلكين مع تحقيق استقرار التغذية دون انقطاع وتحسن مستوى الخدمة الكهربائية للمنتفعين بها للوصول إلى المستويات العالمية .
- تحسين أداء الشبكات لخفض نسبة الفاقد فى جميع مراحل الإنتاج والاستهلاك والنهوض بمستوى الخدمة .
- تنفيذ مشروعات الإحلال والتجديد لمحطات التوليد والمحولات القائمة لرفع كفاءتها 

مياة وصرف 

يهدف القطاع إلى توفير خدمات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي بالمواصفات المطلوبة للسكان وكذلك توصيل خدمات المياه والصرف لكافة الأنشطة التنموية مع الارتقاء بمستوى الخدمة ونشر الوعي الصحي وإتباع سياسة سعريه متوازية بين تحميل المواطنين للأعباء واسترداد التكلفة وترشيد استهلاك المياه .

وتتمثل السياسات الرئيسية للقطاع فيما يلي    


- الوصول بنسبة الخدمات بالمياه والصرف الصحي لكافة المناطق الى 100 % .
- إعادة استخدام والاستفادة من مياه الصرف الصحي فى الري للمسطحات الخضراء والزراعة مع أخذ الاشتراطات الصحية فى الاعتبار .
- المحافظة على الطاقة الإنتاجية الحالية للمياه والمحافظة على نوعيتها ومطابقتها للمواصفات من خلال برنامج متكامل للإحلال والتجديد والتشغيل والصيانة وضبط الجودة
- التوسع فى البرامج التدريبية لرفع مستوى كفاءة القدرات الإدارية والفنية للعاملين بالقطاع والارتقاء بمستوى خدمة قطاع مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي .
- نشر الوعي البيئي بأهمية ترشيد استخدام المياه وتطوير صناعة الأجهزة الصحية لتقليل الفاقد من المياه

ثانيا : الصرف الصحي

بيان بمحطات الصرف الصحى الحالية
البيان     2008 
عدد المحطات   45
طاقة محطات الصرف الصحى م3/يوم	   67540  	

الاتصالات   

يتوفر فى المحافظةمكاتب بريد ووكالات بريد وسنترالات وخطوط دولية وخطوط التليفونات

----------


## اليمامة

مرة اخرى ارحب بالعزيزة شعاع ترحيب حار جدا...وحقيقى اضافتك هايلة وخطيرة يا شعاع وخاصة ان جزئية البتراء كانت فعلا محيرانى وكان نفسى حد يكتشفها معايا وانا فعلا باميل لرايك لان الطبيعة الجغرافية والمكانية مابين سيناء والاردن تقريبا واحدة للقرب الشديد..يعنى فى ميناء نويبع بيشوفوا انوار الاردن من عرض البحر..واستشهدت برحلة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام وانا اكرر لا ادعى علما فى مثل هذة الامور ولا اؤكد شىء ولكنها اجتهادات زى ماقولتى حبيبتى.
بالنسبة لجزئية البدو..طبعا عندك حق وسبق واتكلمت كتير فى موضوع الاخ العزيز اسكندرانى الخاص ببطولات سيناء عن الصاعقة المصرية واللى كان ربنا يبارك فيه عامله بمناسبة احتفالات اكتوبر...كنت اتكلمت كتير عن البدو لانى فعلا شوفتهم وعاشرتهم كتير...ومنهم الكويس والوحش زى اى مجتمع او تكتل بشرى...بس فعلا هما بيعتبروا نفسهم مش مصريين او مصاروة زينا على رايهم هما بيقولوا عن نفسهم بدو وبالفعل معظمهم له اصول قبائلية من السعودية والاردن وكده...كانوا نفسهم نمشى من سيناء لاننا بالنسبة لهم زى اليهود اللى جم واحتلوا ارضهم بل على العكس كانوا بيحبوا اليهود اكتر وبيقولوا عنهم كانوا بيعاملوهم احسن معاملة وبيوفروا ليهم افضل سبل المعيشة..فى الوقت اللى فعلا حققوا فيهم جهود عظيمة وبطولات مسجلة مع المخابرات واجهزة الامن لطرد الاسراءلين بس يظهر كانوا عايزين سينا مجتمع خاصبيهم وبلاش المصاروة اللى هما احنا...بس تعرفى يا شعاع ان جايز عندهم حق لان الحكومة المصرية اخدت جزء كبير من ارضهم للمشروعات السياحية والفندقية وكدة بالعنوة وبوضع اليد وبدون تعويض وكمان سيباهم كم مهمل عايشين وسط الجبال والصحراء بدون اى اهتمام او عناية ..باعترف انهم جايز بيحبوا معيشة القبائل اصل عيشتهم لكن فعلا فى الفترة الاخيرة حصلت قفزة هايلة فى تطور الفكر عندهم ...بداوا يتعلموا وصولا للجامعه واعرف ناس منهم بنات وولاد..وكمان بدات المراة السيناوية تنتج وتشارك فى مؤتمرات والمجلس القومى للمراة الشهير غير رجال قادة وكتير فعلا فى مناصب قيادية بالمحافظة ويعتد بارائهم وان شاء الله لسة هنتكلم عن عاداتهم الاجتماعية واصولهم والقبائل وهحاول القى الضوء على كل الاشياء الغامضة اللى ممكن تثير التساؤل ومرة تانية برحب بيكى شعاع من نور بينور الموضوع وبيفتح افاق للنقاش وانتظرط دائما باضافاتك وتعديلاتك وارائك والشكر لك.

----------


## اليمامة

طبيعة السكان
تدل الاثار التى خلفها الفراعنة فى العصور القديمة ان سكان سيناء كانو من اصل سيامى وعرف سكان جنوب سيناء باسم ( موثيتو ) كما ذكرتهم التوراه عن تاريخ مرور بنى اسرائيل بالعمالقة .
وفى اوائل القرن السادس الميلادى عرفوا باسم الاعراب بنى اسماعيل وفى اولئل القرن السابع ظهر الاسلام فى الجزيرة العربية وفتح المسلمون شبة جزيرة سيناء فتغلبوا على سكانها الاصليين وسكنوها .
واقدم القبائل الاصليين التى بقى لها اثر بعد الفتح الاسلامى هم الحماضة والتمنه والمواطره فى جنوب سيناء وقد دخلوا فى حمى الفاتحين واتخذوا لغتهم وديانتهم وعادتهم وان ظلوا بعيدين عنهم لايتزوجونهم ولايتزوجون منهم ولا يقويمون حربا عليهم.
فقبيلة الحماضه تعرف بانهم كانوا اسياد البلاد قبل الصوالحه ويقيمون حديقة فيران وهم الان قله ودخلوا فى حمى العليقات.
قبيلة التنمه وهم من سكان حديقة فيران الاصليين ومازالوا يزرعون ارضها .
قبيلة المواطره ويسكنون حديقة الحمام قرب مدينة طور سيناء ويعيشون على الزراعة والنخيل وهم كالتمنه ويقال انهم من اصل واحد ولعلهم بقية نصارى فيران وهم الان فى حمى الصوالحه .
العرب المسلمون
كانت هناك اكثر من 75 قبيلة فى نجدوالحجاز فى وقت واحد بعد الفتح الاسلامى ولم يستقروا بها كثيرا وهاجروا الى مصر وسكنوها فى محافظة الشرقية واستقروا بسيناء الصوالحة والعليقات .
وبعودة سيناء بعد اتفاق السلام عام 1979 .... زاد عدد السكان الوافدين اليها من وادى النيل ولم تقتصر الحياه بها على السكان البدو وبذلك نجد ان سكان جنوب سيناء الحاليين من عنصرين :
1- السكان الاصلييون ( البدو ) ويمثلون المجتمع البدوى بكل خصائصة .
2- المهاجريين من ابناء الوادى وهم العامليين بالجهاز الادارى وفى مجال الصناعه والتعدين وفى مجال السياحة



سكان البدو
ينقسم سكان البدو في جنوب سيناء إلى ثماني قبائل اثنتان منها تقطن في نطاق إدارة موارد المناطق المحمية في نبق وأبو جالوم , وهما قبيلة المزينا التي هي من أكبر وأقوى القبائل وتقطن جنوب الخليج من نويبع إلى شرم الشيخ .. والأخرى هي قبيلة الترابيين وتقطن المنطقة من نويبع إلى طابا . ويبلغ عدد السكان البدو في المنطقتين نحو 3000 نسمة
والبدو استوطنوا شبة جزيرة سيناء بحكم التقاليد. وهم يحتفظون بحقوقهم التقليدية ويبقون في مستوطناتهم , داخل حدود المناطق المحمية المعلنة . ويشتعل النسوة برعي قطعان الأغنام والماعز , بينما يشغل الرجال بصيد الأسماك . والأنشطة التي يحتمل أن تضر بالموئل أو تقلل من التنوع البيولوجي بها تخضع الآن للرقابة والتنظيم لمعرفة العاملين من جهاز شئون البيئة وذلك بالتعاون مع البدو المعنيين ويجرى توظيف بعض من البدو بعقود مع جهاز شئون البيئة للعمل كمراقبين جوالين بالحديقة (الوطنية) أو لتقديم الخدمات للمحميات .
لقد تأسست الثقافة والحضارة البدوية على القوانين والتقاليد القبلية الصارمة . وفيها تحترم الطبيعة وتستهلك المياه بمعيار مقنن مرشد , وتقام خزانات صغيرة للمياه علي جوانب التلال لمساعدة الحياة البرية , والعلاقة بين الشعاب المرجانية وأنشطة صيد الأسماك مفهومة بوضوح , والتلف الواقع بالشعاب محدود ويحذر القانون القبلي قطع الأشجار الخضراء , ولقد تصل العقوبة على المخالفة إلى تعويض بثلاثة جمال في عمر عامين أو ما يعادل قيمة . ويقول البدو بان :" قتل شجرة مثل قتل النفس " ويمكن تعلم الكثير من هذه المقولة الحكيمة

صفات البدو


من صفات البدو التزامهم بمواعيد الطعام , فهم يأكلون الساعة 12 ويعتمدون على شرب ( البزوزه ) أو لبن المعيز , أما مساكنهم فهم يعيشون حسب المناخ وينتقلون في مناطق الرزق .

صفات السيدة البدوية

فأنها تسعى في الرزق من الساعة الخامسة فجراً حتى الخامسة مساءً ترعى الأغنام وتمشى بالكيلو ميترات وهى المنتجة كمهنة عن الرجل , وتعمل أيضا في مجال التطريز ويصدر إلى الخارج.

صفات الرجل البدوي
 
انه يعمل ( فحام أو الهباش ) , ويعمل أيضا في صيد الأسماك

مشايخ القبائل بمدن محافظة جنوب سيناء واماكن تجمع القبيلة

أماكن تجمع القبيلة 	المدينة 	رقم القرار وتاريخه 	القبيلة 	الاسم

وادى سدر ، الرينه ، أبورزق 	راس سدر 	145 / 2007 	المزينة 	الشيخ / على مسعيد على مسعيد
الرينه ، وادى سدر ، أبوصويرة ، ابوجعده 	125 / 2003 	العليقات 	الشيخ / راضى محارب سليم محمد
النهايات ، وادى سدر ، أبوصويرة 	46 / 1992 	الترابين 	الشيخ / سلام جازى مسلم محمد
عين سدر ، وادى سدر 	73 / 1986 	الحويطات 	الشيخ / سويلم سلامة دخيل الله
وادى سدر ، أبوصويرة، عين سدر 	29 / 1981 	الاحيوات 	الشييخ / سليم سلامه راضى
أبوصويرة ، الباغة ، عين سدر 	29 / 1981 	الجراجرة 	الشيخ / جديد حمود عامر غنيم
المالحه ، ابوجعده ، جبل التيه 	39 / 1981 	البدارة 	الشيخ / سلامه عيد سليمان ( أبوديب )
البدع ، حبوس ، السيحه ، ك9 	ابو زنيمة 	63 / 1991 	العليقات 	الشيخ / سليمان مدخل سليمان
غرندل ، تال ، العسيله ، الرمله ، 	89 / 2000 	العليقات 	الشيخ / حسن عبيد الله سلام
الرمله ، الصهو ، ك 45 ، الرمثة ، أبو رديس 	440 / 2004 	الحماضة 	الشيخ / عيد سليمان سلامة الربيقى
أبوزنيمة – ك 9 	440 /2004 	القرارشة 	الشيخ / عوده ربيع معمر
المعين ، أم القصور ، وادى فيران 	أبورديس 	29 / 1981 	المزينة 	الشيخ / عوده صالح مبارك
أبورديس ، فيران 	29 / 1981 	القرارشة 	الشيخ / عيد اسماعيل نصير
أبورديس ، ك 9 	61 / 2007 	الصوالحه 	الشيخ / منصور سليمان منصور ابو قرمة
وادى فيران ، الطر ، أبورديس 	249 / 2005 	الحويطات 	الشيخ /خليل ابراهيم عواد حامد
أبورديس 	62 / 1989 	الجبالية 	الشيخ /منصور فرحان حسين
وادى فيران 	100 / 2003 	الصوالحة 	الشيخ /جمعة مبارك منصور سعيد
الوادى ، الجبيل ، إسلا 	طور سيناء 	440 / 2004 	العليقات 	الشيخ / محمد صباح ربيع
الوادى ، الجبيل ، إسلا 	85 / 1987 	المزينة 	الشيخ / محمد سالم جبلى بريك ( متوفى )
الجبيل ، المنشية 	89 / 2000 	بنى واصل 	الشيخ / فراج سالم موسى
الوادى ، ميعر ، إسلا 	29 / 1981 	اولاد سعيد 	الشيخ / سالم صباح لديد موسى
المنشية ، طور سيناء 	440 / 2004 	الحويطات 	الشيخ / عيد محمد سالم حمدان
البدع ، حبوس ، السيحة ، ك9 	36 / 1991 	الحويطات 	الشيخ / عيد سليمان مسلم
الرويسات ، خريزه ، مندر 	شرم الشيخ 	60 / 1983 	المزينة 	الشيخ / محنا جبلى صبيح
قنى ، المسبط ، العصله 	دهب 	100 / 2003 	المزينة 	الشيخ /طويلع سالم جمعه حمدان
السعال 	29 / 1989 	المزينة 	الشيخ / حميد مبارك سويلم
نويبع ، بير صغير ، صمغى 	نويبع 	100 / 2003 	المزينه 	الشيخ / محمد صبيح جميع
وادى سهب ، كاترين ، الفرنجه 	سانت كاترين 	89 / 2000 	المزينة 	الشيخ / موسى صفيران موسى
الشيخ عواد ، كاترين ، أبوسيله 	89 / 2000 	الجبالية 	الشيخ / محمد عودة محمد صالح
إسلاف ، عريق ، كاترين 	89 / 2000 	اولاد سعيد 	الشيخ / صالح راشد صالح الرشيدى
الطرفه ، سانت كاترين 	32 / 1989 	الترابين 	الشيخ / حمد راشد سالم

----------


## اليمامة

الزراعة

تعتمد محافظة جنوب سيناء فى الزراعة على أساليب غير تقليدية نظرا لندرة المياه بها و الظروف المناخية وكذا مراعاة البيئة والتوجه نحو التحول المجتمعى بها إلى الأفضل مما دفع بعجلة التنمية فى المجال الزراعى بشقيه النباتى و الحيوانى وكان من نتائج ذلك نجاح التجارب التالية:
إقامة غابات خشبية على مياه المعالجة بطور سيناء بمساحة 185 فدان وبشرم الشيخ على 40 فدان و نويبع 30 فدان و تساهم هذه الغابات فى توفير الأخشاب لصناعة المراكب .
زراعة 20.750 ألف شجرة من نبات الجاتروفا للإستفادة منه فى إنتاج الوقود الحيوى

الصناعة

توجهت رؤيا القيادة السياسية المتمثلة فى فخامة السيد الرئيس نحو تنمية قطاع الصناعة بجنوب سيناء بل و وضعه ضمن أولويات الخطة الإستثمارية لما لها من وضع هام فى هذا القطاع وحتى لا تعتمد ركيزة المنطقة فى الدخل على قطاع واحد و هى بالفعل الرؤيا الثاقبة للمستقبل فى إيجاد البدائل مابين فرص العمل و مصادر الدخل سواء للفرد أو المجتمع ككل و للدولة فزاد حجم المشروعات الصناعية بالمحافظة و تم تخطيط مناطق صناعية و طرحها للإستثمار كما إرتفع حجم الصادرات سواء من الخامات الطبيعية و البترول و الغاز الطبيعى على المستوى القومى و الدولى فى آن واحد . 

[IMG]http://www.southsinai.gov.eg/city/benea/senaa.jpg[/IMG]

السياحة

جنوب سيناء عندما يسمع إسمها فينطلق إلى الأذهان على الفورشعاع قوى يربط بينه و بين كلمة السياحة فقد أصبحت كأحد أهرامات مصر الجاذبة للسياحة الراسخة فى أذهان كل من زارها والحلم الذى يراود كل من لم يحظى بعد بزيارتها فقد حققت الوصول بصناعة السياحة فى مصر إلى العالمية فى فترة وجيزة بفضل قيادتها الحكيمة التى وضعتها على قمة أجندة التنمية الشاملة المتكاملة فى إطار من الجودة الشاملة لتسويق عوامل الجذب بالمحافظة المتباينة بحيث تحقق العديد من الرغبات السياحية المختلفة ( السياحة الدينية – الترفيهية- الرياضية – العلاجية – التاريخية- البيئية – سياحة المؤتمرات – التاريخية...إلخ ) 


الحركة السياحية خلال عام 2008

اجمالى الليالي السياحية 15.112.368 مليون ليلة سياحية
نسبة الإشغال 75%
عدد السائحين لهذا العام 4.334.416 مليون سائح

اجمالى عدد الأسره الفندقية 106.627 ألف سرير
اجمالى عدد الغرف 55.205 ألف غرفة
عدد المنشئات السياحية الفندقية العاملة بها الى 343
( 78 خمس نجوم - 69 أربعة نجوم - 57 ثلاثة نجوم - 12 نجمتان -3 نجمة واحدة - وعدد 124 تحت التصنيف




هذا بخلاف التعليم والاسكان والاوقاف والشباب والرياضة والشئون الاجتماعية والزراعة والصحة

----------


## اليمامة

ا[u]لمقومات الأساسية[/
u]
مقومات اقتصادية

تتسم محافظة جنوب سيناء بمقومات طبيعية متميزة توفر ركائز أساسية لتدعيم البنيان الاقتصادي وتنويع هيكله الانتاجى والخدمي . فالمحافظة تتمتع بمقومات سياحية متنوعة حيث تنتشر بها المعالم ذات القيمة التاريخية والدينية والمقومات البيئية التي تجعلها تصلح للأنماط الانماط السياحية المختلفة . كالسياحة الشاطئية على سواحل خليجي العقبة والسويس وسياحة الرياضات المائية والغوص بخليج العقبة والسياحة الدينية بسانت كاترين والمحميات الطبيعية مثل محمية راس محمد . علاوة على مقاومات السياحة العلاجية والعلمية وسياحة السفاري والجبال . ومن ناحية أخرى تتوفر العديد من الثروات التعدينية التي تشكل أساسا لقيام مجموعة عريضة من الصناعات أبرزها مناطق المنجنيز والجرانيت والكاولين والالباتيت وحقول البترول والغاز الطبيعي . بالإضافة إلى مشروعات تنمية الموارد المحلية ( الآبار الجوفية ومياه الإمطار والسيول ) والتي من شأنها توسيع الرقعة الزراعية وتوفير مراكز استيطان سكاني في مواقع شتى . هذا ويدعم إمكانية استغلال المقومات الاقتصادية للمحافظة توفر شبكة النقل والاتصالات والكهرباء إلى غير ذلك من المرافق العامه والبنية الاساسية فضلا عما يجرى تنفيذه من مشروعات عملاقة تدعم اقتصاديات المحافظة وتحقق الرابط الدولي والاقليمى المنشود . أبرزها مشروع الطريق الساحلي الدولي ومشروعات تنمية الموانى الجوية والبحرية والمنافذ البرية

مقومات بشرية

-تعتبر المحافظة من المحافظات الجاذبة للسكان حيث ينزع اليها اعداد كبيرة من المحافظات الأخرى وهذا يعنى سهوله جذب عمالة إضافية إليها بالإعداد والمستويات والتخصصات التي تتطلبها عملية التنمية الاقتصادية والعمرانية

----------


## اليمامة

سيناء كنز سياحي ثمين ، تم اكتشاف جزء منه فانبهر بها العالم وتدفق إليها مئات الآلاف سنوياً من أنحاء المعمور ، ومازال الجزء الأكبر من هذا الكنز يعد بالكثير من النمو السياحي
فسيناء تجمع كل مقومات السياحة الناجحة ، المقومات المناخية والطبيعية والبرية والبحرية ، الصالحة لكل أنواع السياحة وفي مقدمتها السياحة الترفيهية مثل سياحة الشواطئ وسياحة الغوص والرياضات المائية على خليج العقبة ثم السياحة العلاجية إضافة إلى العلاج بالأعشاب خاصة في كاترين .     
كما تتوفر في سيناء مقومات العديد من الأنواع الأخرى من السياحة كسياحة المهرجانات والسباقات وأشهرها سباق الهجن وما يرتبط به من كرنفالات فولكورية ، وأخيراً تتزايد أهمية مدن سيناء في سياحة المؤتمرات خاصة في شرم الشيخ التي استضافت أكثر من مؤتمر سياسي عالمي كبير وعشرات المؤتمرات المتخصصة الأخرى . أما في المحميات الطبيعية، فإن هناك نوعاً من السياحة في تصاعد هو السياحة العلمية .. أو ما يعرف باسم الفلورا والفونا ( يعني تشمل دراسات البيئة النباتية والحيوانية ) ، وبين أودية سيناء وجبالها تنشط سياحة السفاري والمغامرات
بالإضافة الى ذلك هناك جزء هام جدا وغير معلوم إلا للقليل وهو الآثار وأهميتها .... وهناك الكثير من السائحين يهتمون بالآثار ويجب أن تكون بعض الأماكن الأثرية من ضمن برامج الشركات القائمة بالسياحة .
وتنتشر الاثار فى ربوع جنوب سيناء ومنها التاريخى والديني ومن أكثر الأماكن شهرة بها منطقة سانت كاترين التى تزخر بالآثار الدينية والمناطق المقدسة لانها ارض الأديان .

----------


## اليمامة

كانت هذة جولة سريعة فى طبيعة المكان والبشر... حاولت فيها ان اقدم شكل عام للمكان ومازالت الرحلة قائمة ومازالت مدن المحافظة عامرة بالمعالم والصور والمشاهد الخلابة...التقيكم فى المرة القادمة ان شاء الله.

----------


## اليمامة

اهلا بكم من جديد...ونستكمل رحلتنا الممتعة فوق اراضى سيناء الطاهرة ومازلنا فى جنوب سيناء حيث الطبيعة البكر الخلابة وحيث عشت فترة من عمرى لا تضاهيها اى معيشة فى اى مكان اخر..ونبدا باولى المدن بعد عبور نفق الشهيد احمد حمدى وهى مدينة رأس سدر الساحرة....
تمتد المنطقه بطول 95 كم علي الشاطىء الشرقي لخليج السويس في احدي اجمل بقاع محافظه جنوب سيناء


هي أولى مدن جنوب سيناء من ناحية الشرق وتبعد عن قناة السويس بنحو 60 كيلو متراً ، وتقع رأس سدر على خليج السويس ، وتبلغ مساحتها نحو 4000 كيلو متر مربع ، وتنتشر بها العديد من الوديان الخصبة مثل وادي سدر ، وتتبعها قرية رأس مسلة والمالحة .
وأهم أنشطة السكان في سدر هي الزراعة نظراً لتوافر الأراضي الخصبة ومصادر المياه ، كما يعمل عدد متزايد من قاطنيها في مجال السياحة التي تنشط بسرعة كبيرة في المدينة التي تضاعفت أعداد القرى السياحية بها في السنوات الأخيرة للتمتع بشواطئها الناعمة على مياه خليج السويس ، وبمناخها المعتدل طوال العام .


منتجع سيناء الصيفي:

تقع على الضفة الشرقية لخليج السويس وقطاعها الشمالي يمتد 40 كم ويشمل مراكز شمال عيون موسى وجنوب عيون موسى ورأس دهيسة وقطاعها الجنوبي بطول 55 كم، يشمل مراكز شمال وجنوب رأس مطارمة والنخيلة ورأس ملعب وهذا المنتجع مقصد سياحي متميز للسياحة البيئية ( الاكوتوريزم) وفيه يمكن ممارسة رياضات الشراع والسباحة والغوص ومغامرات السفاري او المنتجعات الصحية والتعرف على المزارات التاريخية والثقافية .

يمكن الوصول لمنطقة راس سدر برا وبحرا وجوا فهي تبعد عن القاهرة 200 كم برا عبر نفق الشهيد احمد حمدي وبحرا من موانئ السويس والادبية والعريش والطور. وقد تم في يوليو 2000 توقيع عقد لانشاء مطار دولي بالمنطقة يشغل بنظام الـ «بي. او .تي» اعتبارا من يوليو الماضي. وهناك ثلاثة مطارات دولية تخدم منطقة راس سدر وهي: القاهرة والعريش وشرم الشيخ.

في راس سدر عناصر جذب سياحية متنوعة من شواطئها الرملية الخلابة الناعمة بطول 95 كم وهوائها المنعش إلى جبال سربال او جبل فرعون الذي يتيح الفرصة لهواة مراقبة الطيور وهناك يوجد الماعز الجبلي والجمال المدربة على السير في الجبال والوديان ومن اهم عناصر المنطقة السياحية منتجعاتها الصحية الكبريتية التي اكتشفها الفراعنة منذ 5000 عام وهي حمامات وعيون طبيعية كبريتية تصل حرارتها الى 75 درجة مئوية. وهناك الوديان التي تجذب هواة رحلات السفاري والصيد مثل وادي الغرندل ووادي طيبة ووادي تراقي وهي غنية بالنباتات والاشجار الفريدة والطيور لاسيما طيور السمان المهاجرة.

وتوجد في راس سدر ثلاثة تجمعات للبدو هي عيون موسى ووادي غرندل وابو صويرة وهناك يمكن التعرف على العادات القبلية المتوارثة والفنون البدوية مثل الاعمال والمشغولات اليدوية القيمة المطعمة بالفيروز السيناوي الشهير والملابس المطرزة والفنون الموسيقية البدوية.
وتعتبر سيناء ملتقى للحضارات والثقافات القديمة والرسالات السماوية منذ عهد الفراعنة والنبي موسى والمسيح واليونان والرومان، ومن الاماكن الاثرية هناك: عيون موسى وحمام فرعون ووادي مكتب.


مجموعة صور متنوعة لراس سدر























سباق الهجن المعروفه في رأس سدر الذي يعتقد انه يجذب اليها العديد من الانشطه السياحيه 



السحر والخيال عنوان واحد لجميع المنتجعات السياحية فى رأس سدر



وفود سياحية من كل انحاء العالم




في رأس سدر عناصر الجذب السياحي المتنوعه والكثيرة مثل الرمال الساحليه الجميلة والناعمة بطول 95 كلم والهواء الطلق في جبال سيربال وجبل فرعون الذي يقدم فرصه لهواه مراقبه الطيور وهناك الجبالو الماعز البرى والجمال المدربه علي السير في الجبال والوديان. احد اهم عناصر السياحه فى مجال المنتجعات الصحيه ان اكتشفت الكبريت عدة مرات منذ عام 5000م والحمامات وعيون كبريتيه طبيعيه تصل درجه الحراره الي 75 درجه مؤيه وهناك الوديان التي تجتذب هواه رحلات السفاري مثل الصيد فى واحة الغرندل  ووادي عيون تراقى اما رأس مسله فهى جيده وغنيه فريده النباتات والاشجار والطيور وخاصه السمان الطيور المهاجره.











رياضيه الوينسرف اشهر الرياضات المائية الموجودة في جنوب سيناء بالكامل وتجذب الملايين من السياح الي مصر 



نقوش اقدم كهف فى الوثائق السياحه الثقافيه في سيناء ونقوش الكهف تعلن عن  اهتمام المصريين بالتعدين وارسال بعثات الي هذه المناطق في الوادي الشرقي من راس خليج السويس ، ولكن الكهف معظم نقوشه تعرضت لحوادث.



قلعة الجندى بنيت الي الشرق من مدينه رأس سدر بناه السلطان الناصر صلاح الدين الايوبي  60 كلم شرق رأس سدر (تم تصوير لقطات لفيلم عش الغراب)



 السياح الاجانب ينعمون بالراحه والامن والامان في اي جزء من ارض مصر 



الاسقبال وحسن الضيافه وحسن المعامله والخدمة المتميزة هو عنوان الخدمات السياحيه في راس سدر

----------


## اليمامة

مازلنا فى راس سدر........
يقصدها السياح بشكل متزايد حيث تتمتع المنطقة بسواحل رملية قليلة الأعشاب و الأملاح البحرية، و مياهها هادئة . يوجد بها معالم سياحية مثل " قلعة الجندي " أو " قلعة سدر " و هي قلعة من الصخر أسست أثناء توجه جيوش صلاح الدين لمحاربة الصليبيين، و بها أيضا حمامات فرعون الشهيرة و التي تنبض بمياه من الجبل و هو مزار سياحي ، إضافة لنقوش منطقة المغارة ، عين رأس سدر الكبريتية .
يسكن المدينة أغلبية من بدو سيناء و هم في مناطق وادي سدر وأبو صويرة أما عن سدر فهي مركز المدينة أغلب من بها من مصريي وادي النيل جاءوا للعمل .
تبعد رأس سدر عن القاهرة 200 كيلومترا تقريبا و ذلك عبر نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي ، يوجد بالمنطقة مطار راس سدر ، أيضا يوجد بعض حقول النفط القريبة .
يمتد الشاطئ الرملي للمنطقة بطول 95 كم حيث منتجع راس سدر و تجذب المنطقة هواة مراقبة الطيور و لاسيما طيور السمان و الماعز الجبلية المنتشرة في المنطقة ، كما وجد في المنطقة حمامات و عيون مياه كبريتية طبيعية استشفائية ، منها ما اكتشف قبل نحو 5000 عام تقريبا و تصل الحرارة بها الي 75درجة مئوية منها عيون موسي و عين وادي تراقي .
يوجد بالمدينة عدد من القري السياحية و الفنادق علي الشواطئ و التي تلقي اقبالا متزايدا من السياح المصريين نتيجة قرب راس سدر من القاهرة إضافة الي السياحة الأجنبية كما تعرف راس سدر بسياحة السفاري التي تشتهر بها .

 الاستثمارات

قال تقرير حكومي مصري ان الاستثمارات السعودية نمت بشكل كبير في قطاع السياحة المصري لتتصدر الدول العربية في بعض المناطق الساحلية. وقدر تقرير حديث لهيئة التنمية السياحية أن حجم الاستثمارات العربية والأجنبية في المشروعات السياحية المصرية الواقعة في الاراضي التابعة لهيئة التنمية السياحية خارج كردون المدن والمحافظات ارتفع ليصل إلى 6مليارات و 210ملايين و 690ألف جنيه للمشروعات السياحية التي حصلت على تخصيص نهائي من قبل هيئة التنمية السياحية.
وأضاف أن المساهمة العربية في هذه الاستثمارات بلغت نحو 4مليارات و 682مليونا و 190ألف جنيه في حين كان حجم الاستثمارات والمساهمات الأجنبية نحو مليار و 528مليونا و 500ألف جنيه.
وأشار التقرير إلى أن هذه الاستثمارات كانت وراء إضافة 37ألفا و 610غرف فندقية لحجم الطاقة الفندقية إلى جانب وجود 7665غرفة أخرى تحت التشغيل والتقييم الفندقي. مؤكدا أن هناك في الوقت الراهن 47ألفا و 209غرف فندقية تحت الإنشاء والتنفيذ. مما يعني أن حجم الطاقة الإجمالية في المشروعات السياحية خارج نطاق المدن خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة قد يصل لنحو 92ألفا و 484غرفة فندقية بخلاف مايتم تنفيذه وإنشاؤه داخل كردون المدن والمحافظات - ويقدر حجم الطاقة الايوائية الفندقية الإجمالية بمصر لنحو 147ألف غرفة وفقا لإحصائيات وزارة السياحة حتى منتصف العام الحالي.
وقال تقرير هيئة التنمية السياحية إن منطقة البحر الأحمر والتي تضم المراكز السياحية (الغردقة / القصير / مرسى علم) استحوذت على النصيب الأكبر من الطاقة الفندقية سواء التي تم افتتاحها أو التي تحت التشغيل والتقييم أو التي تحت التنفيذ حيث بلغت 44ألفا و 247غرفة فندقية. وبلغ اجمالي الطاقة الفندقية في منطقة جنوب سيناء التي تضم (شرم الشيخ / طابا / نويبع / رأس سدر) 41ألفا و 674غرفة فندقية. والعين السخنة 6آلاف و 563غرفة فندقية.
وأشار إلى أن الكويت جاءت في صدارة الدول العربية التي لها استثمارات في البحر الأحمر وبلغت ثلاثة مليارات و 105ملايين و 500ألف جنيه نظرا للاستثمارات التي تم ضخها في مشروع إنشاء مطار مرسى علم والمنتجع العالمي (بورت غالب). وبلغ حجم الاستثمارات السعودية في هذه المنطقة نحو 108ملايين جنيه. ولبنان 85مليونا و 150ألف جنيه. وتونس نحو 5ر 31مليون جنيه.
وقال إن منطقة خليج العقبة اقتصرت المنافسة فيها على السعودية وليبيا وجاءت الأولى باستثمارات إجمالية 95مليونا و 800ألف جنيه. وليبيا بنحو 24مليونا و 200ألف جنيه.
وفي منطقة العين السخنة تركزت الاستثمارات السعودية في المقدمة بنحو 497مليون جنيه. ثم الكويت 157مليونا و 590ألف جنيه. وبعدها الاستثمارات العمانية 100مليون و 400ألف جنيه. ثم الاستثمارات المشتركة بين المستثمرين الكويتيين والبحرينيين بنحو 40مليونا و 250ألف جنيه.
وأوضح أن الاستثمارات السعودية جاءت في صدارة المساهمات العربية في منطقة رأس سدر حيث بلغت 307ملايين و 690ألف جنيه. ثم الاستثمارات المشتركة بين الكويت والبحرين بنحو 56مليونا. والاستثمارات المشتركة بين السعودية ولبنان بنحو 49مليونا و 200ألف جنيه. وشاركت سوريا في هذه الاستثمارات بنحو 23مليونا و 910آلاف جنيه.

قائمة بأسماء القري والفنادق السياحية برأس سدر:

باراديز_ نزهة بيتش_ ميكانوس_ مسلة بيتش- الهلال_ حمام فرعون_ الاتحاد_ زهرة بيتش _ سراي_ النور _ فندق سوناتا سدر- جولدن بيتش_ درة بيتش- هلنان رويال بيتش_ لاسياندا_ بلو راجون_ اميجو بيتش_ باننا بيتش_ لاجون كلوب_ الغرندل_ الخليج  الازرق_ بلو باى_ بلم بيتش_ بنت السلطان_ فانتازيا _هوليدى سدر_ مارينا سدر _كونكورد_الواحة_رمادا بلازا_فندق سدر_مخيم الشاطىء_مون لايت_ماسكو رنا الالمانى_الشاطىء الذهبى_اميرة سدر_شيراتون سدر_هيلتون سدر_دغش لاند_الشمندورة_شط القمر_اكوا مارينا_كراكيت ريزورت_الفيروز سدر_سى كلايف البرى

بعض الصور المتنوعة لهذة الاماكن:

----------


## اليمامة

رأس سدر... مصيف في قلب الصحراء

 راس سدر أول مدينة سيناوية بكر لم تكتشف معظم كنوزها بعد وامكانياتها الفريدة جعلتها تنفرد عن باقى مناطق مصر ومنذ أن تطأ قدميك أولى مدن أرض الميعاد ستشاهد كيف تلتقى كتل الجرانيت الهائلة بالشطئان الذهبية و الصخور بالشعب المرجانية، وتنتهي الصحراء حيث يبدأ البحر.

في المياه تعيش الأسماك بمختلف ألوانها وفي السماء تنطلق الطيور النادرة المهاجرة والمقيمة ... تتدفق منها عيون المياة الكبريتية لتعالج أقوى الأمراض المستعصية ...أرضها ليست فقط حبات رمال حالمة ناعمة ولكنها معبر الحضارات والرسالات السماوية ، فهي الأرض التي عبر إليها سيدنا موسى عليه السلام من البحر هرباً من فرعون وجنوده .

الموقع

راس سدر تقع على خليج السويس وتبعد عن قناة السويس حوالى 60 كم وتعتبر أول مدينة في جنوب سيناء للقادم من القاهرة ومنطقة الوادى و الدلتا بذلك فقد جمعت بين أهم مميزات المناطق السياحية العامة وهى سهولة الوصول الى المنطقة عبر نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى الذى يبعد عن القاهرة 130كم مما يجعلها من أنسب المناطق لرحلات اليوم الواحد .
معالم سياحية

 حمام فرعون

( 50 كم من راس سدر ) يبعد عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى بحوالى 110كم وهو عبارة عن مجموعة ينابيع تضم 15 عينا تتدفق منها المياه الساخنة من داخل مغارة موجودة في جبل يقع بالقرب من الشاطئ على شكل بركة، حيث تصل قوة تدفق المياه إلى حوالي ثلاثة آلاف متر مكعب في اليوم الواحد، وتمتد على الشاطئ بطول مئة متر، وهي ملاصقة لمياه البحر.

ويوجد في أعلى هذه العيون كهف صخري يمتد بداخل الجبل بحوالي 25 م، يستخدمه الزوار والسياح كحمّام ساونا» طبيعي نظراً لانبعاث الحرارة من المياه الكبريتية الساخنة من أسفل الكهف إلى أعلاه. وتتميز المياه المتدفقة من العيون بدرجة حرارتها التي تتراوح بين 55 و75 درجة مئوية ويمكن استخدام هذه المياه المعدنية في علاج أمراض الصدر والجلد وأمراض الجهاز الهضمي، وأمراض الكلى، وحساسية الرئة وبعض أمراض العيون، إضافة إلى فوائدها المستخدمة في أغراض التجميل. كما أظهرت التحاليل الكيميائية احتواء المياه على تركيزات عالية لعنصر الكبريت تفوق معدلات نظيرتها الموجودة في المياه المعدنية في العالم.
 حمام موسى

يبعد حوالى 3 كم من مدينة الطور وفيه تتدفق مياهه من خمس عيون تصب في حمام على شكل حوض محاط بمبنى، وتستخدم هذه المياه الكبريتية الساخنة والتي تصل درجة حرارتها إلى 37 درجة مئوية في شفاء العديد من أمراض الروماتيزم والأمراض الجلدية
  عيون موسى

تقع عيون موسى على بعد نحو 60 كم جنوبى نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى (أسفل قناة السويس) تتكون من 21 عيناً من العيـون الكبريتية تـتـدفق منـهـا ميـاه ذات درجة حرارة تتراوح من 35-40 درجة مئوية، وتتميز مياهها العذبة بتوافر بعض الأملاح المعدنية التي لها صفات علاجية خاصة، كأملاح الصوديوم والماغنسيوم التي تلعب دوراً كبيراً في علاج أمراض الكلى والجهاز البولي.
وذاعت شهرة عيون موسى التاريخية منذ العصور القديمة، إذ كانت في العصور الوسطى منطقة للحجر الصحي للحجاج القادمين من الأراضي الحجازية قبل الدخول إلى السويس والقاهرة.
وعيو موسى يقع بجانب جبل من جهة، والجهة الأخرى عبارة عن واحة خضراء بها نخيل يفترش الأرض فوق مساحة ثلاثة كيلو مترات مربعة، وأمام كل من الجبل والواحة خليج السويس بمياهه الدافئة، ومن الممكن أن يكون مركزاً سياحياً وعالمياً للسياحة العلاجية.
 بئر ابو مريــر

تقع في الجزء الجنوبي لمدينة رأس سدر على الناحية الشرقية من الطريق المؤدى إلى مدينة الطور وهو بئر مياه عذبه ويحيط به مجموعة من أشجار النخيل وغابات البوص كواحة طبيعية بالمنطقة ويبعد عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي بحوالي 85 كم
 وادي تراقي

يقـع في الجـزء الجنـوبي لمدينـة رأس سـدر وهو عبـارة عن عيـن ميـاه كبريتـيـة ودرجــة حرارتها 20-25 درجة مئوية ويمكن استخدام المياه المنتجة في إقامة المنتجعات السياحية الاستشفائية وتبعد عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي حوالي 100 كم.

 وادي الغرندل

واذا كنت من هواة مراقبة الطيور البرية فاذهب الى أجمل وديان منطقة جنوب سيناء- وادى الغرندل -على بعد 115 كم من نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى لترى وادى يكسوه بكثافة غطاء نباتى تنطلق فيه الطيور والحيوانات وتجرى فى حذوه المياة العذبة الأتية من العيون الطبيعية على امتداد 85 كم ،ويصلح الوادي لإقامة المنتجعات السياحية البدوية ورحلات السفاري التي تمتد إلى ثلاثة أيام .
 شاطىء العمر

تتمتع المنطقة بطبيعة ساحرة وجو نقى وشاطىء رملى ومن هذه المنطقة يمكن رؤية مدينة الطور بأكملها على الجانب الآخر من مياة الخليج فالمنطقة عبارة عن لسان ممتد داخل المياة مما يضفى عليها جمالا خاص.
إقامة رائعة


      تضاعفت أعداد القرى السياحية فى راس سدر خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة حتى وصلت الى أكثر من 18 منتجعا على مياه خليج السويس.هنا تجد كل مقومات الاقامة المريحة التى توفرها جميع الفنادق والقرى السياحية من الخمس نجوم وحتى النجمتان ،فعند ذهابك ل"جولدن بيتش ريزورت" تجد الخيال يمتزج بالواقع بينما "هيلتون راس سدر" توفر لك متعة السياحة والآثار فضلا عن شاليهات وقصور "نزهة بيتش" ولك أن تجرب متعة الاقامة فى مخيمات هيلث بيتش والشاطىء و بلانش كامب.
اختار وسيلة انتقالاك


     النقل والمواصلات

      جوا هناك ثلاث مطارات دوليه تخدم راس سدر وهى القاهره والعريش وشرم الشيخ
      للاستعلام :090070000 www.egyptair.com.eg

      برا هناك الأتوبيس السياحى المكيف أو السيارات الخاصة ويمكنك استقلالها من موقف أتوبيسات القاهرة الذى يعبر نفق أحمد حمدى من طريق القاهرة - السويس ( تستغرق المسفة بين القاهرة وراس سدر حوالى 3ساعات )
      من القاهرة
      محطة عبود:
      ت / 022042450 – 024319447
      محطة الترجمان :
      ت/ 027485083 ف/ 027611333

      بحرا ترتبط المنطقـة بموانـئ السـويـس - وتبعـد 40 كم - والأدبيـة - وتبعد 70 كم والعريش - وتبعد 150كم - ثم الطور - وتبعد نحو 200 كم .

التسوق والمطاعم


      التسوق
      توجد في رأس سدر تجمعات للبدو وهناك يمكنك شراء الهدايا والتذكارات البدوية مثل المشغولات المطعمة بالفيروز السيناوي الشهير والملابس المطرزة. كما يوجد بالمدينة البازارات التى تعرض المجوهرات والفضة والسجاد البدوى وأوراق البردى والتماثيل الفرعونية الصغيرة كما تنشر محلات السوبر ماركت بالمدينة التى توفر لك ولأسرتك جميع احتياجاتك.

      المطاعم
      تتنافس مطاعم مدينة راس سدر المنتشرة فى أرجاء المدينة لتقدم أشهى الوجبات الشرقية والغربية سواء فى أماكن مغلقة تطل على مياة البحر الأحمر أو فى الهواء الطلق لتتنسم عبير البحر ولكن تذوق أطباق المأكولات البحرية الشهية الطازجة سيكون له مذاق وسحر خاص جدا.

خدمات تفيدك


      اتحادات وغرف سياحية السفارات والقنصليات

      مكتب الاستعلامات السياحية
      شرم الشيخ : 069663573

      ارقام تهمك
      شرطة النجدة: 122
      شرطة السياحة: 126
      شرطة المرور: 128
      الإسعاف: 123
      المطافي: 180
      دليل التليفون: 140

      الخدمات الصحية
      مستشفى راس سدر: 3400214 – 3401774
      مستشفى ابو رديس : 3440014 - 3440365 - 3440364
      مستشفى ابو رديس العام : 3440467
      مستشفى ابو زنيمة : 3420097
      مستشفى التكامل الصحى: راس سدر : 470368

      الاتصالات : كود (069)
      الهاتف الجوال يمكنك بسهولة الاحتفاظ برقم جوالك الخاص فقط اشترك بخدمة التجوال او شراء خط مؤقت للزوار فقط ما عليك الا الاختيار من بين العروض التى تقدمها لك شركات الهاتف الجوال فى مصر ( موبينيل - فودافون - اتصالات) رابط لصفحة الخدمات
      كما تتوافرخدمة التليفون الارضى بالفنادق بالاضافة الى السنترال فى منطقة وسط المدينة .
      انترنت خدمة متوفرة بالفنادق الكبرى

      تغير العملات
      توجد خدمة البنوك فى وسط المدينة ، وتفتح البنوك أبوابها يومياً من 8.30 صباحا حتى 2 ظهرا والعطله الأسبوعية يومى الجمعة والسبت ويمكن استخدام خدمة كروت الائتمان ، كما توجد ماكينات الصرف الالى للنقود ATMs فى البنوك بفروعها المختلفة .
      * متوسط أسعار صرف العملات الأجنبية والمعادل لها بالجنية المصري

      خدمة البريد
      يوجد مكتب بريد بوسط المدينة بالاضافة الى الخدمة التى توفرها الفنادق


هل تعلم؟

      تمتد راس سدر لمسافة 7 كم علي الضفه الشرقيه من خليج السويس وتنقسم الى قطاعين رئيسين يضم كل منهما مجموعة من المزارات السياحية والعديد من المشروعات الخدمية: قطاع شمال بطول 40 كم ويضم رأس مسلة وعيون موسى وقطاع جنوب بطول 55 كم ويضم شمال رأس مطارمة وجنوب رأس مطارمة والنخيلة ورأس ملعب . وتمتاز بالعديد من المقومات السياحية الطبيعية التى تتمثل فى الصحارى والوديان والجبال والشواطىء الرملية والمياة الزرقاء الهادئة الصافية .

      أما المناخ الجميل الذي تنفرد به منطقة رأس سدر فيكاد يكون بلا نظير أو منافس له في أي مكان في العالم ، حيث تعتدل درجات الحرارة طوال فترات السنة مما يسمح لها بأن تكون مشتى ومصيف جميل . 

نصائح تهمك 

لا تنسى أن تجرب بنفسك الاستحمام فى العيون الكبريتية فلها أكثر من 35 فائدة فى علاج الأمراض المستعصية.

يمكنك قضاء أمسيتك فى التعرف على العادات المتوارثة والفنون البدوية الخالصة وسط التجمعات البدوية فى عيون موسى ووادي غرندل وأبو صوير.

جرب متعه رحلات السفارى ومراقبة الطيور المهاجرة لا سيما طيور السمان فى وادي الغرندل ووادي طيبة ووادي تراقي.

منتجع رأس سدر غنى بكل المقومات والامكانات السياحية التى تضعها على خريطة السياحة العالمية لذا فرص الاستثمار فيه يعد استثمارا ناجحا.
يمكنك تجربة تناول مشروبات الأعشاب الطبية التى تشتهر بها المجتمعات البدوية فى سيناء فهم لهم قدرة هائلة فى تحديد فوائد وطرق استخدام عشرات من الأعشاب الطبية التى تنمو بها أرض سيناء .

سيدتى الجميلة تأنقى برسومات الوشم البدوى على اليدين والقدمين فذلك يعتبر من مظاهر الحسن والجمال عند نساء سيناء.

من راس سدر يمكنك الانطلاق الى


      ممر متلا
      ممر استراتيجى فى مدينة نخل عاصمة سيناء القديمه على بعد 60 كم من قناة السويس يبلغ طوله حوالى 35 كم وهو له أهمية إستراتيجية وعسكرية كبيرة فمن يسيطر عليها يتحكم في سيناء كلها.

      معبد سرابيط الخادم
      شيده الملك سنوسرت الأول من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشرة حيث بدأ المصريون القدماء في التنقيب عن الذهب والفيروز، وفي عهد الأسرة الثامنة عشرة أعاد الملوك الاهتمام بسرابيط الخادم، واستمر هذا الاهتمام في عهود تحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت وأمنحوتب الثالث وسيتي الأول ورمسيس الثاني ورمسيس السادس ،حيث بلغ عدد النقوش بسرابيط الخادم 387 نقشاً، ولعل أهم ما يميز منطقة سرابيط الخادم أنها المنطقة التي اكتشفت فيها عام 1905م الكتابات التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم النقوش السينائية وهي أصل الأبجديات.

      أبو زنيمة
      هى من أقدم المناطق المعروفة فى سيناء حيث كان بها ميناء فرعونى لنقل الفيروز والنحاس من سيناء إلى مناطق مصر ،وتبعد منطقة أبو زنيمة بنحو 80 كيلو متراً عن رأس سدر .

      أبو رديـس
      تقع أبو رديس على خليج السويس جنوب أبو زنيمة.. محاطة بسلاسل جبلية تتخللها بعض الوديان العميقة الخصبة . وأبو رديس هى أول مدينة بترولية فى سيناء بها العديد من عيون وآبار المياه.

إقامة رائعة


      تضاعفت أعداد القرى السياحية فى راس سدر خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة حتى وصلت الى أكثر من 18 منتجعا على مياه خليج السويس.هنا تجد كل مقومات الاقامة المريحة التى توفرها جميع الفنادق والقرى السياحية من الخمس نجوم وحتى النجمتان ،فعند ذهابك ل"جولدن بيتش ريزورت" تجد الخيال يمتزج بالواقع بينما "هيلتون راس سدر" توفر لك متعة السياحة والآثار فضلا عن شاليهات وقصور "نزهة بيتش" ولك أن تجرب متعة الاقامة فى مخيمات هيلث بيتش والشاطىء و بلانش كامب.
www.eha.org.eg

اختار وسيلة انتقالاك

 
      النقل والمواصلات

      جوا هناك ثلاث مطارات دوليه تخدم راس سدر وهى القاهره والعريش وشرم الشيخ
      للاستعلام :090070000 www.egyptair.com.eg

      برا هناك الأتوبيس السياحى المكيف أو السيارات الخاصة ويمكنك استقلالها من موقف أتوبيسات القاهرة الذى يعبر نفق أحمد حمدى من طريق القاهرة - السويس ( تستغرق المسفة بين القاهرة وراس سدر حوالى 3ساعات )
      من القاهرة
      محطة عبود:
      ت / 022042450 – 024319447
      محطة الترجمان :
      ت/ 027485083 ف/ 027611333

      بحرا ترتبط المنطقـة بموانـئ السـويـس - وتبعـد 40 كم - والأدبيـة - وتبعد 70 كم والعريش - وتبعد 150كم - ثم الطور - وتبعد نحو 200 كم .

التسوق والمطاعم

      التسوق
      توجد في رأس سدر تجمعات للبدو وهناك يمكنك شراء الهدايا والتذكارات البدوية مثل المشغولات المطعمة بالفيروز السيناوي الشهير والملابس المطرزة. كما يوجد بالمدينة البازارات التى تعرض المجوهرات والفضة والسجاد البدوى وأوراق البردى والتماثيل الفرعونية الصغيرة كما تنشر محلات السوبر ماركت بالمدينة التى توفر لك ولأسرتك جميع احتياجاتك.

      المطاعم
      تتنافس مطاعم مدينة راس سدر المنتشرة فى أرجاء المدينة لتقدم أشهى الوجبات الشرقية والغربية سواء فى أماكن مغلقة تطل على مياة البحر الأحمر أو فى الهواء الطلق لتتنسم عبير البحر ولكن تذوق أطباق المأكولات البحرية الشهية الطازجة سيكون له مذاق وسحر خاص جدا.

خدمات تفيدك


      اتحادات وغرف سياحية السفارات والقنصليات

      مكتب الاستعلامات السياحية
      شرم الشيخ : 069663573

      ارقام تهمك
      شرطة النجدة: 122
      شرطة السياحة: 126
      شرطة المرور: 128
      الإسعاف: 123
      المطافي: 180
      دليل التليفون: 140

      الخدمات الصحية
      مستشفى راس سدر: 3400214 – 3401774
      مستشفى ابو رديس : 3440014 - 3440365 - 3440364
      مستشفى ابو رديس العام : 3440467
      مستشفى ابو زنيمة : 3420097
      مستشفى التكامل الصحى: راس سدر : 470368

      الاتصالات : كود (069)
      الهاتف الجوال يمكنك بسهولة الاحتفاظ برقم جوالك الخاص فقط اشترك بخدمة التجوال او شراء خط مؤقت للزوار فقط ما عليك الا الاختيار من بين العروض التى تقدمها لك شركات الهاتف الجوال فى مصر ( موبينيل - فودافون - اتصالات) رابط لصفحة الخدمات
      كما تتوافرخدمة التليفون الارضى بالفنادق بالاضافة الى السنترال فى منطقة وسط المدينة .
      انترنت خدمة متوفرة بالفنادق الكبرى

      تغير العملات
      توجد خدمة البنوك فى وسط المدينة ، وتفتح البنوك أبوابها يومياً من 8.30 صباحا حتى 2 ظهرا والعطله الأسبوعية يومى الجمعة والسبت ويمكن استخدام خدمة كروت الائتمان ، كما توجد ماكينات الصرف الالى للنقود ATMs فى البنوك بفروعها المختلفة .
      * متوسط أسعار صرف العملات الأجنبية والمعادل لها بالجنية المصري

      خدمة البريد
      يوجد مكتب بريد بوسط المدينة بالاضافة الى الخدمة التى توفرها الفنادق

هل تعلم؟

    *

      تمتد راس سدر لمسافة 7 كم علي الضفه الشرقيه من خليج السويس وتنقسم الى قطاعين رئيسين يضم كل منهما مجموعة من المزارات السياحية والعديد من المشروعات الخدمية: قطاع شمال بطول 40 كم ويضم رأس مسلة وعيون موسى وقطاع جنوب بطول 55 كم ويضم شمال رأس مطارمة وجنوب رأس مطارمة والنخيلة ورأس ملعب . وتمتاز بالعديد من المقومات السياحية الطبيعية التى تتمثل فى الصحارى والوديان والجبال والشواطىء الرملية والمياة الزرقاء الهادئة الصافية .

      أما المناخ الجميل الذي تنفرد به منطقة رأس سدر فيكاد يكون بلا نظير أو منافس له في أي مكان في العالم ، حيث تعتدل درجات الحرارة طوال فترات السنة مما يسمح لها بأن تكون مشتى ومصيف جميل . 

نصائح تهمك


      لا تنسى أن تجرب بنفسك الاستحمام فى العيون الكبريتية فلها أكثر من 35 فائدة فى علاج الأمراض المستعصية.

      يمكنك قضاء أمسيتك فى التعرف على العادات المتوارثة والفنون البدوية الخالصة وسط التجمعات البدوية فى عيون موسى ووادي غرندل وأبو صوير.

      جرب متعه رحلات السفارى ومراقبة الطيور المهاجرة لا سيما طيور السمان فى وادي الغرندل ووادي طيبة ووادي تراقي.

      منتجع رأس سدر غنى بكل المقومات والامكانات السياحية التى تضعها على خريطة السياحة العالمية لذا فرص الاستثمار فيه يعد استثمارا ناجحا.

      يمكنك تجربة تناول مشروبات الأعشاب الطبية التى تشتهر بها المجتمعات البدوية فى سيناء فهم لهم قدرة هائلة فى تحديد فوائد وطرق استخدام عشرات من الأعشاب الطبية التى تنمو بها أرض سيناء .

      سيدتى الجميلة تأنقى برسومات الوشم البدوى على اليدين والقدمين فذلك يعتبر من مظاهر الحسن والجمال عند نساء سيناء.

من راس سدر يمكنك الانطلاق الى



      ممر متلا
      ممر استراتيجى فى مدينة نخل عاصمة سيناء القديمه على بعد 60 كم من قناة السويس يبلغ طوله حوالى 35 كم وهو له أهمية إستراتيجية وعسكرية كبيرة فمن يسيطر عليها يتحكم في سيناء كلها.

      معبد سرابيط الخادم
      شيده الملك سنوسرت الأول من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشرة حيث بدأ المصريون القدماء في التنقيب عن الذهب والفيروز، وفي عهد الأسرة الثامنة عشرة أعاد الملوك الاهتمام بسرابيط الخادم، واستمر هذا الاهتمام في عهود تحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت وأمنحوتب الثالث وسيتي الأول ورمسيس الثاني ورمسيس السادس ،حيث بلغ عدد النقوش بسرابيط الخادم 387 نقشاً، ولعل أهم ما يميز منطقة سرابيط الخادم أنها المنطقة التي اكتشفت فيها عام 1905م الكتابات التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم النقوش السينائية وهي أصل الأبجديات.

      أبو زنيمة
      هى من أقدم المناطق المعروفة فى سيناء حيث كان بها ميناء فرعونى لنقل الفيروز والنحاس من سيناء إلى مناطق مصر ،وتبعد منطقة أبو زنيمة بنحو 80 كيلو متراً عن رأس سدر .

      أبو رديـس
      تقع أبو رديس على خليج السويس جنوب أبو زنيمة.. محاطة بسلاسل جبلية تتخللها بعض الوديان العميقة الخصبة . وأبو رديس هى أول مدينة بترولية فى سيناء بها العديد من عيون وآبار المياه.

----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم...تعالوا سويا ومجددا نستعرض بعض الصور المبهرة عن محافظة جنوب سيناء بشكل عام...ومن ثم نعود لنستانف مسيرتنا فوق ارجائها

جدران الجبال الملونة في جنوب سيناء  



جدران الجبال الملونة في جنوب سيناء
وتتمتع سيناء بموقع جغرافي واستراتيجي هام .. هذا الموقع هو " كلمة السر" والعنصر الحاسم في تاريخ وحاضر ومستقبل سيناء . . فهي تقع بين ثلاثة مياه: البحر المتوسط في الشمال ( بطول 120 كيلو متراً ) وقناة السويس في الغرب 160) كيلو متراً) وخليج السويس من الجنوب الغربي (240 كيلو متراً) ثم خليج العقبة من الجنوب الشرقي والشرق بطول (150 كيلو متراً.( وسيناء هي حلقة الوصل بين آسيا وأفريقيا .. وهي معبر بين حضارات العالم القديم في وادي النيل وفي دلتا نهري دجلة والفرات وبلاد الشام 

الجبال الملونة في جنوب سيناء  




الجبال الملونة في جنوب سيناء
تتمتع سيناء بطبيعة ساحرة تتنوع ما بين الجبال والسهول والوديان والشواطئ الجميلة بالإضافة إلى مياه البحر حيث الشعاب المرجانية والأسماك النادرة ... والطبيعة الخلابة. وتعد سيناء مركزاً عالمياً للسياحة إذ تتوفر بها كل أنواع السياحة من سياحة دينية .. ثقافية .. تاريخية .. رياضية .. ترفيهية .. علاجية .. هذا بالإضافة إلى بنية أساسية ومشروعات سياحية تسمح بزيادة أعداد السائحين وترضي جميع الأذواق والدخول. وتعد سيناء كنز سياحى ثمين تم اكتشاف جزء منه فانبهر بها العالم وتدفق إليها مئات الآلاف سنوياً من أنحاء المعمور .. ومازال الجزء الأكبر من هذا الكنز يعد بالكثير من النمو السياحى 

السياحة فى جنوب سيناء 



السياحة في محافظة جنوب سيناء
التكوين الجغرافى لسيناء ساعد على انتشار نمط متميز من السياحة هو سياحة السفارى والمغامرات عبر صحارى ودروب ووديان سيناء . . وتتنوع مسارات وأهداف هذه البرامج من سياحة السفارى .. فبعضها يتجه إلى السلاسل الجبلية الخلابة وأشهرها جبال منطقة سانت كاترين . أما أشهر الجبال التى تجذب هذا النوع من السياحة فهو ما يسمى بالـ Colored Canyon وهى جبال تحيط بها ممرات فريدة تسمح للسياح بالمرور ومغامرة التسلق .. وفضلاً عن ذلك تتميز بألوان صخورها الزاهية والمتعددة وتكويناتها المثيرة .. ومن أشهر هذه الجبال ذات الممرات جبل فى وادى وتير قرب عين فرطاقة على طريق نوبيع .. كاترين .. وجبل أخر أكثر قرباً من كاترين عند وادى >عراضة< حيث يجتذب كل منهما مئات السياح يومياً للمغامرة والتنزه وقضاء النهار وأحياناً المبيت . وتستهدف برامج أخرى من سياحة السفارى زيارة الوديان المتميزة وعيون الماء ذات الشهرة والجمال مثل عين القديرات فى منطقة القسيمة وعين أم أحمد وعين فرطاقة وكذلك عيون ووديان واحة فيران . فى نفس الوقت يتجه العديد من سياح السفارى اتجاهات أخرى من أجل الصيد البرى كما فى منطقة العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح فى شمال سيناء ، أو فى مناطق عديدة بالجنوب من المناطق المسموح فيها بهذا الصيد 

الجبال الرائعة فى جنوب سيناء



الجبال الرائعة في محافظة جنوب سيناء
حورس أول طريق حربي عبره الهكسوس لغزو مصر في عهد الدولة الوسطى وعبرها أحمس الثالث ..كما كانت هزيمة المغول على باب مصر الشرقي،و الحرب بين مصر والدولة العثمانية عام1831 حيث عبرت الجيوش تحت قيادة إبراهيم باشا سيناء واستولت على بلاد الشام و قضت على الدولة العثمانية ..و على أرضها دارت أشرف المعارك الحربية وأحدثها معارك الفداء والبطولة الخالدة حرب السادس من

اكتو بر حيث تم القضاء على آخر المستعمرين بجزء من ارض الوطن .. هذه الأرض الطيبة التي عبرها الأنبياء والرسل وشهدت المعارك الحربية منذ لقد حبي الله سيناء بمنزلة خاصة حيث ذكرت بعض منها بالكتب السماوية ،وتباركت بعبور ألأنبياء والرسل على أرضها ،فكانت رحلة سيدنا إبراهيم ومعه زوجته سارة إلى مصر ،وعلى أرضها عاش سيدنا موسى ((عليه السلام))وسار عليها في طريق خروجه وبها قبر أخيه هارون ((عليه السلام)) وقد عبرت السيدة العذراء مريم أرض سيناء في طريقها إلى مصر ومعها الصبي عيسى ((عليه السلام ))..وفى عام 640 ميلادية الموافق 20 هجرية قدم عمرو بن العاص بجيشه إلى مصر وشهدت ارض سيناء قدوم أسرة النبي ((صلى الله عليه وسلم )) وشهدت الفتح الأسلامى بشمال افريقية ومر بها حفيدا الرسول ((صلى الله عليه وسلم )) الحسن والحسين في غزوة العبابدة وكانت طريقا للحج للأراضي المقدسة ودول إفريقيا .

فسيناء بقعة من ارض الوطن ارتبطت بصلة وثيقة بجميع الأديان السماوية ،و هي قبلة روحية لجميع شعوب العالم ..و لم تشهد سيناء عبور الأنبياء والرسل فقط بل شهدت أيضا عبور الجيوش والقوات العسكرية فقد كان طريق آلاف السنين والتي عانى أهلها من الحرمان حولتها حرب أكتوبر المجيدة من ارض معارك إلى أرض معارك إلى أرض رخاء ونماء للقاطنين فيها من شعب مصر منذ اللحظات الأولى لتحقيق السلام على أرضها 

من داخل احد الفنادق فى محافظة جنوب سيناء



 من داخل احد الفنادق في محافظة جنوب سيناء
شاطىء خليج السويس فإنه يمتد بطول الساحل الشرقى للخليج شاملاً مناطق رأس مسلة ورأس سدر و رأس مطارمة والطور وهى مناطق سياحية .. إضافة إلى منطقتى أبو زنيمة وأبو رديس الصناعيتين .. و يتخلل هذا الشاطىء العديد من الخلجان و رؤوس اليابس فى وسط مياه الخليج .. كما تتميز الشواطىء نفسها بالرمال الناعمة البيضاء وصفاء المياه و الأعماق الضحلة لمسافات طويلة إضافة إلى اعتدال المناخ طوال العام .. فضلا عن قرب هذه المنطقة من القاهرة و مدن مصر الأخرى مما يجعلها مكاناً مناسباً للسياحة المحلية وكذلك رحلات اليوم الواحد، وتوجد برأس سدر على وجه الخصوص العديد من القرى السياحية والمشروعات السياحية الجميلة .

أما شاطىء الطور فلا يقل روعة عن رأس سدر خاصة فى منطقة شاطىء النخيل .. وهى من أجمل المناطق السياحية التى تجمع بين زراعات النخيل والشاطىء المحصور بين مياه الخليج وسلسلة الجبال فى الشرق .. كذلك شاطىء القمر بالطور و له طبيعة خاصة .. فهو عبارة عن لسان ممتد لداخل المياه وله شاطىء رملى ناعم ويمكن من عنده إلقاء نظرة بانورامية على مدينة الطور بكاملها، وتوجد بمدينة الطور عدة فنادق حالياً

شاطئ الريفيرا في مدينة نويبع التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء


 شاطئ الريفيرا في مدينة نويبع التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء
تنتشر هذه السياحة فى المناطق الساحلية التى تتميز بشواطىء رملية ناعمة ، و بامتداد بحرى غير عميق خال من الصخور وصافى المياه . . وتتكرر هذه المواصفات فى أكثر من موقع على البحر المتوسط وخليج السويس . . حيث يمتد ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط من بالوظة وبئر العبد فى الغرب حتى رفح فى أقصى شرق سيناء مروراً بالعريش والشيخ زويد و بحيرة البردويل ، و يتميز هذا الشاطىء الطويل برماله الناعمة البيضاء ومياهه الصافية ، وعند العريش على وجه الخصوص تنتشر صفوف النخيل حتى إنه يعرف بشاطىء النخيل

الفلل السكنية في احدى قرى طابا السياحية في جنوب سيناء


 الفلل السكنية في احدى قرى طابا السياحية في جنوب سيناء
تمثل السياحة الترفيهية أغنى وأكثر أنواع السياحة انتشاراً فى سيناء .. لتوافر المقومات الطبيعية والتى تعد بدورها محصلة لثراء بيئة سيناء بمناخها المعتدل ، وشواطئها الرملية والصخرية على السـواء.. وكنوز مياهها من شعاب مرجانية و أسماك نادرة وكائنات بحرية أخرى .. إضافة إلى توفر البنية الأســاسـية لمثل هذه السياحة التى تقع مراكزها الهامة فى مناطق سهلة الاتصال والمواصلات على السـواحل أو بالقرب منها . . وتنقسم السياحة الترفيهية فى سيناء إلى قسمين : السياحة الشاطئية وسياحة الغوص والرياضات المائية والمنتجعات على سواحل خليج العقبة

احد شواطئ محافظة جنوب سيناء 



احد شواطئ محافظة جنوب سيناء
و سيناء هي معبر للديانات السماوية وكرمها الله بذكرها في القرآن الكريم ، وكرمها بعبور أنبيائه أرضها قاصدين وادي النيل .. فعبرها الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام ، وعاش فيها موسي وبها تلقي الشريعة من ربه .. و عبرتها العائلة المقدسة في رحلتها إلي مصر 

الجبال التي تميز محافظة جنوب سيناء  



الجبال التي تميز محافظة جنوب سيناء
التكوين الجغرافى لسيناء ساعد على انتشار نمط متميز من السياحة هو سياحة السفارى والمغامرات عبر صحارى ودروب ووديان سيناء . . وتتنوع مسارات وأهداف هذه البرامج من سياحة السفارى .. فبعضها يتجه إلى السلاسل الجبلية الخلابة وأشهرها جبال منطقة سانت كاترين . أما أشهر الجبال التى تجذب هذا النوع من السياحة فهو ما يسمى بالـ Colored Canyon وهى جبال تحيط بها ممرات فريدة تسمح للسياح بالمرور ومغامرة التسلق .. وفضلاً عن ذلك تتميز بألوان صخورها الزاهية والمتعددة وتكويناتها المثيرة .. ومن أشهر هذه الجبال ذات الممرات جبل فى وادى وتير قرب عين فرطاقة على طريق نوبيع .. كاترين .. و جبل أخر أكثر قرباً من كاترين عند وادى >عراضة< حيث يجتذب كل منهما مئات السياح يومياً للمغامرة و التنزه وقضاء النهار وأحياناً المبيت . وتستهدف برامج أخرى من سياحة السفارى زيارة الوديان المتميزة و عيون الماء ذات الشهرة والجمال مثل عين القديرات فى منطقة القسيمة وعين أم أحمد وعين فرطاقة و كذلك عيون و وديان واحة فيران . فى نفس الوقت يتجه العديد من سياح السفارى اتجاهات أخرى من أجل الصيد البرى كما فى منطقة العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح فى شمال سيناء ، أو فى مناطق عديدة بالجنوب من المناطق المسموح فيها بهذا الصيد 

جبال محافظة جنوب سيناء  



جبال محافظة جنوب سيناء
السياحة العلاجية بسيناء
توجد فى سيناء العديد من مقومات السياحة العلاجية خاصة عيون المياه التى تساعد على شفاء العديد من الأمراض .. وكذلك الرمال الساخنة الناعمة فى عديد من المناطق وهى ذات فائدة كبيرة فى علاج أمراض الروماتيزم .. . كذلك تشتهر محافظة سيناء بوجود العديد من الأعشاب المفيدة فى علاج أمراض عديدة ويقبل عليها السياح خاصة فى إطار الاتجاه العالمى للتخفيف من استخدام الأدوية الكيماوية والعودة إلى العلاج بالأعشاب

قلعة صلاح الدين في محافظة جنوب سيناء



 قلعة صلاح الدين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

السياحة الأثرية و التاريخية بسيناء
إلى جانب منطقة دير سانت كاترين كمنطقة سياحية دينية - أثرية فى الوقت نفسه ، فإن فى سيناء العديد من مواقع السياحة الأثرية والتاريخية أبرزها سرابيط الخادم قرب رأس أبو زنيمة حيث يوجد معبد الالهة "حتحور" من العصور الفرعونية فوق قمة إحدى الهضاب العالية وحولها بقايا مناجم الفيروز والنحاس التى استخدمها المصريون القدماء فى عصر الدولتين الوسطى والحديثة قبل الميلاد . وبالقرب من سرابيط الخادم توجد منطقة المغارة بما بقى من نقوشها الأثريةوتعد سرابيط الخادم مقصداً مهما للسياح المهتمين بمواقع الآثار ، فى نفس الوقت تشهد العديد من القلاع الموجودة فى سيناء إقبالاً سياحياً .. و أبرزها على الإطلاق قلعة صلاح الدين على جزيرة فرعون قرب طابا والتى يساعدها موقعها البحرى على تدفق المجموعات السياحية إليها ، فضلاً عن توافر وسائل الوصول إليها بكل بساطة إلى جانب أماكن الإقامة القريبة منها . . كذلك يزور السياح المهتمون بالآثار بعض القلاع الأخرى مثل قلعة > نخل < التى تقع على الطريق الدولى السويس - طابا

و تكتسب الطرق التاريخية أهمية إضافية فى سيناء .. فعلى طريق حورس الموازى للساحل الشمالى لسيناء على البحر المتوسط .. يقع أكثر من موقع سياحى أثرى يقصده السياح خاصة فى منطقة بلوزيوم (الفرما ) ومنطقتى الفلوسيات والخوينات على بحيرة البردويل وقلعة العريش فى مدينة العريش وغيرها . . كما أن بعض هذه الطرق تكتسب فى ذاتها أهمية سياحية مثل الطريق الذى سلكته العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر

قرية سياحية في مدينة طابا في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 قرية سياحية في مدينة طابا في محافظة جنوب سيناء
سياحة الغوص بسيناء
يتركز هذا النوع من السياحة على الشاطىء الشرقى لخليج العقبة .. و هو شاطىء صخرى فى معظم مناطقه .. ويليه عمق كبير للمياه بعد الساحل مباشرة . وتعد هذه المنطقة من أجمل المناطق السياحية فى العالم لما تمتلكه من كنوز رائعة .. فيها أروع مناطق الشعاب المرجانية .. والأسماك الملونة والمياه الدافئة طول العام ، وتتمتع بطبيعة ساحرة على اليابس وتحت الماء حيث تحيط بها تكوينات طبيعية خلابة بما بها من خلجان وينابيع دافئة وحيوانات وطيور ونباتات برية نادرة وطيور متنوعة . ومن أبرز المواقع المستغلة سياحياً على شاطىء خليج العقبة : شرم الشيخ ودهب ونوبيع وطابا

بورتريه من احد اديرة محافظة جنوب سيناء الاثرية


 بورتريه من احد اديرة محافظة جنوب سيناء الاثرية
وقد ظل الغموض يكتنف تاريخ سيناء القديم حتي تمكن بتري عام 1905 من اكتشاف اثني عشر نقشا عرفت بالنقوش السينائية "، عليها أبجدية لم تكن معروفة في ذلك الوقت ، وفي بعض حروفها تشابه كبير مع الهيروغليفية ، وظلت هذه النقوش لغزا حتى عام 1917 حين تمكن عالم المصريات جاردنر Gardinar من فك بعض رموز هذه الكتابة والتي أوضح أنها لم تكن سوي كتابات كنعانية من القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد من بقايا الحضارة الكنعانية القديمة في سيناء .

و الواضح أنه خلال الدولة القديمة كانت هناك صلة بين سيناء ووادي النيل ، و لعبت سيناء في ذلك التاريخ دورا مهما كما يتضح من نقوش وادي المغارة وسرابيط الخادم. فقد كانت سيناء بالفعل " منجما " للمواد الخام كالنحاس والفيروز الذي يستخرج المصريون القدماء ما يحتاجونه في الصناعة، كما كان سكان شمال سيناء وهم "الهروشاتيو" ( أي أسياد الرمال ) ، و جنوبها و هم " المونيتو " الذين ينسبون لساميي اللغة، كانوا يشتغلون بالزراعة حول الآبار والينابيع، فيزرعون النخيل والتين والزيتون وحدائق الكروم، كما يشتغلون بحرف الرعي علي العشب التناثر في الصحراء، ويرتادون أسواق وادي النيل فيبيعون فيه ما عندهم من أصواف وعسل وصمغ وفحم ويستبدلونه بالحبوب والملابس، كما كانت الحملات الحربية تخرج من مصر في بعض الأحيان لتأديب بعض البدو في سيناء نتيجة الغارات التي كانوا يشنونها علي الدلتا

و تدل آثار سيناء القديمة علي وجود طريق حربي قديم وهو طريق حورس الذي يقطع سيناء، وكان هذا الطريق يبدأ من القنطرة الحالية، ويتجه شمالاً فيمر علي تل الحي ثم بير رومانة بالقرب من المحمدية، ومن قطية يتجه إلي العريش، وتدل عليه بقايا القلاع القديمة كقلعة ثارو، ومكانها الآن " تل أبو سيفة " ، وحصن "بوتو" سيتي الذي أنشأه الملك سيتي الأول ، الذي يقع الآن في منطقة قطية

و لم تقتصر أهمية سيناء من الناحية التاريخية في تلك الفترة علي ما تسجله تلك النقوش، ولكن ارتب من مصر وتجولهم في صحراء سيناء

النقوش الرائعة على جدران الجبال الملونة في محافظة جنوب سيناء



النقوش الرائعة على جدران الجبال الملونة في محافظة جنوب سيناء
لا شك أن الوضع الجغرافي لسيناء كان له تأثيره علي التوزيع السكاني ، بل من الملاحظ أنه كان له أيضا تأثير علي الاسم الذي أخذته سيناء . فهناك خلاف بين المؤرخين حول أصل كلمة "سيناء "، فقد ذكر البعض أن معناها " الحجر " وقد أطلقت علي سيناء لكثرة جبالها، بينما ذكر البعض الآخر أن اسمها في الهيروغليفية القديمة " توشريت " أي أرض الجدب والعراء ، و عرفت في التوراه باسم "حوريب"، أي الخراب . لكن المتفق عليه أن اسم سيناء ، الذي أطلق علي الجزء الجنوبي من سيناء ، مشتق من اسم الإله "سين " إله القمر في بابل القديمة حيث انتشرت عبادته في غرب آسيا وكان من بينها فلسطين ، ثم وافقوا بينه وبين الإله " تحوت " إله القمر المصري الذي كان له شأن عظيم في سيناء وكانت عبادته منتشرة فيها. ومن خلال نقوش سرابيط الخادم والمغارة يتضح لنا أنه لم يكن هناك اسم خاص لسيناء، ولكن يشار إليها أحياناً بكلمة " بياوو" أي المناجم أو " بيا " فقط أي " المنجم " ، وفي المصادر المصرية الآخري من عصر الدولة الحديثة يشار إلي سيناء باسم " خاست مفكات " وأحياناً "دومفكات" أي "مدرجات الفيروز

جبل سيناءأما كلمة الطور التي كانت تطلق علي سيناء في المصادر العربية، فهي كلمة أرامية تعني "الجبل" ، وهذا يعني أن طور سيناء تعني " جبل القمر " ، وكان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي أرض الطور اسم " ريثو " بينما يطلقون علي البدو في تلك المنطقة بصفة عامة اسم " عامو ليق

جدار لاحد الجبال الملونة في جنوب سيناء



جدار لاحد الجبال الملونة في جنوب سيناء
السياحة العلمية بسيناء
تتمتع سيناء بالعديد من مقومات السياحة العلمية والبحثية التى تشمل دراسات البيئة النباتية والحيوانية (الفلورا والفونا) خاصة بمناطق محمية سانت كاترين ومحمية رأس محمد .. وكذلك دراسة حركة الطيور وهجراتها العالمية فى منطقة الزرانيق ومنطقة رأس محمد . وتعتبر هذه المناطق ذات امكانات سياحية خاصة لهواة المياه البرية أو البحرية

نقوش على جبل موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 نقوش على جبل موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء
سياحة السباقات والمهرجانات بسيناء
أشهر المهرجانات التى تشهدها سيناء هى مهرجانات و سباقات الهجن .. فهى رياضة بدوية خالصة .. تشهد اقبالاً هائلاً من المشاركين والسياح .. وتتناسب مع عادات و اهتمامات البدويين أبناء سيناء ، ويرتبط بهذا السباق كرنفالات فولكورية واسعة للأزياء والعادات والتقاليد والفنون الشعبية . ويعقد بشكل منتظم سباق محلى وعالمى للهجن فى شمال وجنوب سيناء فى أوقات ملائمة كل عام خاصة فى فصل الربيع . كذلك تناسب ممرات سيناء سباقات السيارات بمختلف مسافاتها وأنواعها ..وكذلك سباقات الدراجات الدولية التى تنظم غالباً فى مناطق جنوب سيناء

من داخل احد المنتجعات السياحية في مدينة طابا التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء


 من داخل احد المنتجعات السياحية في مدينة طابا التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء
و لطابا أهمية أخرى في فصول التاريخ المصري أشهرها حادثة طابا عام 1906 عندما حدث خلاف بين مصر والدولة العثمانية على تعيين الحدود بين مصر وفلسطين التي كانت تابعة للدولة العثمانية و انتهى الأمر باتفاق لرسم الحدود من طابا إلى رفح وتم تعيين علامات الحدود و عند تطبيق معاهدة السلام المصرية - الإسرائيلية حدث خلاف على تعيين مكان بعض علامات الحدود التي تلاشت، و حاول الإسرائيليون تحريك بعض هذه العلامات داخل الأرض المصرية للاستيلاء على طابا لذلك اتفق الطرفان مصر وإسرائيل على مبدأ التحكيم . . و فى 29 سبتمبر 1988 أصدرت هيئة التحكيم التى انعقدت فى جنيف حكمها لصالح الموقع المصرى لتعيين موقع علامة الحدود ، وفى 15 مارس 1989 تسلمت مصر منطقة طابا وعادت إلى سيادتها

شاطئ مدينة طابا المصرية في جنوب سيناء 



 شاطئ مدينة طابا المصرية في جنوب سيناءلا تتعدى مساحة مدينة طابا كيلومترا مربعا واحدا(حوالي 508.8 فدان

ساحة العلم في مدينة طابا المصرية في محافظة جنوب سيناء


ساحة العلم في مدينة طابا المصرية في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تقع طابا على رأس خليج العقبة بين سلسلة جبال وهضاب طابا الشرقية من جهة، و مياه خليج العقبة من جهة أخرى. لا تتعدى مساحتها كيلومترا مربعا واحدا(حوالي 508.8 فدان) .وتبعد عن مدينة شرم الشيخ حوالي 240 كلم باتجاه الشمال، وتجاورها مدينة إيلات الإسرائيلية، وتمثل المنطقة الواقعة بين طابا شمالا وشرم الشيخ جنوبا أهم مناطق الجذب والتنمية السياحية بجنوب شبه جزيرة سيناء

نفق الشهيد احمد حمدي في محافظة جنوب سيناء


نفق الشهيد احمد حمدي في محافظة جنوب سيناء
نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي هو نفق سيارات و هو اول نفق يربط قارتى أفريقيا واسيا و يعتبر العبور الثاني لقناة السويس الطول الكلى للنفق و مداخله 5912 متر منها 2288 متر حفر مكشوف للمدخل الغربي و 1984 متر حفر مكشوف للمدخل الشرقي و نفق بطول 1640 متر تحت قناة السويس على عمق 10 متر تحت أكبر عمق في مشروعات القناة المستقبلية و هو 27 متر وقد بلغ اجمالى ناتج الحفر 2.5 مليون متر مكعب. و النفق مبطن بحلقات خرسانية سابقة التجهيز و بطانة ثانوية من الواح الفورمايكا . حيث يمر تحت مياه قناة السويس، و يربط شبه جزيرة سيناء بمدينة السويس. يستوعب النفق نحو 20 ألف سيارة يوميا. يبعد عن القاهرة حوالي 130 كيلومتر. تم إنشاؤه بمساهمة أوروبية لتسهيل حركة المرور بين شرق وغرب القناة و ربط شبه جزيرة سيناء مع باقي مصر و لتشجيع تعمير سيناء بعد إنشاء المناطق السياحية و كذلك بغرض تنمية السياحة و لإيجاد فرص العمل و زيادة الدخل لمصر من العملات الصعبة

بدأ العمل في انشائه بعد بدء عملية السلام

قامت بتصميمه شركة بريطانية

و بتنفيذه شركة بريطانية أخرى مع شركة المقاولين العرب

ظهرت بالنفق مشاكل انشائية عديدة مباشرة بعد افتتاحه مما يحد من امكانياته و تلك المشاكل تضمنت ظهور تشققات. و ربما كانت تلك المشاكل سببا في إنشاء كوبري مبارك السلام

نقاط العبور االحالية عديدة، منها جسر مبارك السلام في القنطرة، و جسر السكة الحديد في الدفرسوار. وترعة السلام عند بورسعيد، و 8 نقاط عبور لمعديات القناة، و التي تقوم بنقل المدنيين بصورة مجانية بين الضفتين. كما يتم العمل الآن على إقامة نفق جديد أسفل مياه قناة السويس بمدينة الإسماعيلية، بهدف اختصار زمن العبور من المدن إلى سيناء إلى ثلاث دقائق فقط

و سبق أن أعلنت مصر أنها تعتزم البدء في إقامة نفق ثان اسفل قناة السويس بالقرب من منطقة التفريعة المجاورة لميناء شرق بورسعيد على ساحل البحر المتوسط

----------


## اليمامة

مدينة ابو زنيمة..وهى المدينة التى تلى مدينة راس سدر على طول خليج السويس 


هي من أقدم المناطق المعروفة في سيناء حيث كان بها ميناء فرعوني لنقل الفيروز والنحاس من سيناء (شرق أبو زنيمة) إلى طيبة ( لأقصر ) وبقية مناطق مصر .وتبعد منطقة أبو زنيمة بنحو 80 كيلو متراً عن رأس سدر تبلغ مساحتها نحو 5000 كيلو متر مربع . وأبو زنيمة حالياً هي إحدى أهم القلاع الصناعية في سيناء .. حيث يوجد بها مصنع الفيرومنجنيز ومصانع الجبس .. ومعظم سكانها يعملون بهذه الصناعات وبالمحاجر والمناجم القريبة منها .. ويعمل جزء آخر منهم في الزراعة خاصة في منطقة غرندل حيث تتوفر المياه الجوفية ومياه الأمطار . أما السياحة في أبو زنيمة فمقوماتها عديدة فبالقرب منها معبد حتحور في سرابيط الخادم ، إضافة إلى وادى غرندل بمقوماته الجماعية وحمام فرعون المعروف كمصدر للسياحة العلاجية .

حمامات فرعون

 
تقع في الجزء الجنوبي لمدينة رأس سدر وتعتبر من آخر حدود المنطقة من الناحية الجنوبية وهى عبارة عن جزئين
- كهف فرعون وهو كهف يمتد بداخل الجبل بحوالي 25 م
- العيون الطبيعية وهى عيون مياه كبريتية على امتداد الشاطئ وتنتج مياه ذات درجة حرارة تصــل إلى 75 درجة مئوية وذات خواص هامة لعلاج بعض أمراض العظام والأمراض الجلدية وتبعد عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي حوالي 120 كم 

بئر ابو مرير

تقع في الجزء الجنوبي لمدينة رأس سدر على الناحية الشرقية من الطريق المؤدى إلى مدينة الطور وهو بئر مياه عذبه ويحيط به مجموعة من أشجار النخيل وغابات البوص كواحة طبيعية بالمنطقة ويبعد عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي بحوالي 85 كم

معبد سرابيط الخادم


شيده الملك سنوسرت الأول من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشرة حيث بداء المصريون القدماء في التنقيب عن الذهب و الفيروز في عهد الملكين أمنمحات الثالث و الرابع أقيم هيكلا الآلة سيد والآلة حتحور و في عصر الأسرة الثامنة عشرة أعاد ملوكها الاهتمام بسرابيط الخادم واستمر هذا الاهتمام في عهد تحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت وأمنحوتب الثالث و سيت الأول ورمسيس الثاني ورمسيس السادس . حيث يبلغ عدد النقوش بسرابيط الخادم 387نقشا ولعل أهم ما يميز منطقة سرابيط الخادم أنها التي اكتشفت فيها عام 1905 الكتابان التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم النقوش السينائية وهى أصل الأبجديات

وادى الغرندل


وهو يعتبر من أجمل الوديان بمنطقة جنوب سيناء وذكر على أنه أهم وادي في المنطقة في كتاب شخصية مصر للأستاذ / جمال حمدان . وتكثر بها الواحات والطيور البرية والحيوانات الصحراوية . ويمتد الوادي بطول 75-85 كم ويمتاز بكثافة الغطاء النباتي فيه وينتشر بطول الوادي المياه العذبة الآتية من العيون الطبيعية والمتدفقة طوال أشهر العام ويصلح الوادي لإقامة المنتجعات السياحية البدوية ورحلات السفاري التي تمتد إلى ثلاثة أيام . ويقع على بعد 115 كم من نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي توجد العديد من القرى السياحية الرائعة الجمال في رأس سدر

----------


## اليمامة

ساستعرض معكم الان بعض الصور العامة الاخرى لمحافظة جنوب سيناء واتمنى ان تكونوا مستمتعين بالرحلة
مدينة دهب بمحافظة جنوب سيناء



مدينة دهب في محافظة جنوب سيناء
مدينة دهب لها سحر خاص وقوة جذب شديدة يؤمها السياح من كل دول العالم.. أنها مدينة السحر والجمال والهدوء فإذا جلست على شاطئ مدينة دهب فقد انتقلت إلى عالم أخر..في مدينة دهب السماء الصافية تطل على المياه المستوية و كلتاهما تبعث في نفسك الهدوء والسكينة و أشعة الشمس الذهبية تداعبها الرياح
مناطق الغوص
مملكة البحار..حيث الصخور والشعاب والأسماك الملونة.. شاطئ جني - منطقة اللسان - نقب شاهين حيث توجد تحت سطح الماء الصالة الزرقاء أو L والتي يحضر إليها من عشاق الغوص من جميع دول العالم حيث تعتبر أخر اختبار للحصول على رتبة أعلى في الغوص أو للحصول على درجة أعلى
تتميز مدينة دهب بكثير من الإمكانيات التي تؤهلها لأن تصبح من أولى المدن السياحية في ممارسة الألعاب المائية والبحرية وخاصة رياضة الشراع حيث جو دهب من طبيعة الشاطئ الرملي والهواء المناسب وكذلك قرب المسافة بين سيناء وجميع الدول الأوربية .فعدد ساعات الطيران لا تزيد عن خمس ساعات إلي جانب ذلك دفء مياه البحر الاحمر و خاصة في مدينة دهب
كما تتمتع مدينة دهب بكثرة الوديان ذات السحر الجمالي المشتق من الطبيعة الخلابة 

مدخل مدينة دهب بمحافظة جنوب سيناء


اشتهرت دهب قديما بأنها ميناء بحرى على خليج العقبه استخدمه العرب الانباط منـــذ القرن الثانى قبــــل الميلاد و حتى عام 106 م فى تخزين بضاعتهم تمهيــدا لنقلها الى ميناء السويس بالطريق البرى عبر أودية سيناء . و بذلك تحكموا فى طرق التجارة بين الشرق والغرب عبر سيناء وميناء دهب . والأنباط هم قبـائل عربيه هــاجرت من شبــه الجزيــرة العربيــة الى بــلاد الشـــام وأسسو مملكه عظيمة أمتدت من شمال الجزيرة العربيــة وبلاد الشــام الى مصـر وكانت عاصمتهم مدينة البطراء بالأردن تــم إستلام مدينة دهــب من الجانب الآخــر عــــام 82 19م وكانت عبـــارة عـــن السوق التجارى القديم بالمدينة وعدد 60شاليه .هي مدينة سياحية أيضاً على خليج العقبة ، ويتزايد النشاط السياحي بها بصورة مستمرة ، إضافة إلى بعض المناطق الزراعية حول المدينة والتي يعمل بها سكان الوديان ، مدينة دهب لم تسمى بهذا الاسم لكثرة الذهب فيها ، وإنما للون رمالها التي تميل إلى لون الذهب و هي مدينة جميلة .. بها جميع مقومات المدن السياحية ، و بها رياضة مائية لا توجد في شرم الشيخ، و هي ركوب الأمواج ، و ركوب المراكب الشراعية ودهب تتميز بهذه الرياضة نظراً لسرعة الرياح فيها والرياح فيها سريعة لأن الجبال تحيط بها من جهات كثيرة ، فتحدث أماكن ضغط منخفض و أخرى ضغط مرتفع فتتحرك الرياح بشكل مستمر

احد الفنادق في مدينة طابا في جنوب سيناء



 احد الفنادق في مدينة طابا في جنوب سيناء
بلغت الاستثمارات الحكومية في طابا حوالي 700 مليون جنيه مصري في مشاريع البنية التحتية التي تشمل إنشاء طرق ومساكن وخدمات وتشتمل كذلك على صرف صحي وخطوط هواتف. أما الاستثمارات السياحية للقطاع الخاص ومنها استثمارات أجنبية فقد بلغت حوالي 3 مليارات جنيه مصري في مشروعات فندقية وخدمية تم استكمال 15% منها والباقي رهن العمل

فندق طابا في محافظة جنوب سيناء



فندق طابا في محافظة جنوب سيناء
طابا مدينة حدودية تغلف الجبال منتجعاتها السياحية، شريطها الساحلي هو الأكثر جمالا على مستوى شبة الجزيرة ويتكون من عدد من الخلجان والبحيرات و مضيق و جزيرة، أجمل مناظر هذه الجزيرة هو حصن صلاح الدين الذي رمم من قبل منظمة الآثار المصرية
و لذلك يأتي إليها عدد كبير من السياح من جميع إنحاء العالم و يوجد حوالي 10 فنادق بمدينة طابا المصرية و يعد فندق هيلتون طابا الذي شيده الإسرائيليون عام 1967 من أبرز معالمها، و قد أدارته شركة سونستا إلى أن تم تسليمه للسلطات المصرية

شاطئ احد المنتجعات السياحية في مدينة نويبع الواقعة في جنوب سيناء



شاطئ احد المنتجعات السياحية في مدينة نويبع الواقعة في جنوب سيناء
مدينة نويبع الان منطقة سياحية - زراعية - تجارية ، فهي ميناء مصري مهم على خليج العقبة كما توجد بها العديد من آبار المياه إضافة إلى مياه السيول والعيون القريبة ، و تتبع نويبع قريتا واسط و طابا و 8 تجمعات سكانية أخرى 

ميناء نويبع في محافظة جنوب سيناء



ميناء نويبع في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تشتهر مدينة نويبع لكونها مدينه سياحية تجاريه يغلب عليها الطابع الاقتصادي و التجاري لوجود ميناء نويبع بها والذي يعتبر من أشهر الموانئ البحرية بجمهورية مصـر العربية و تتبع المدينة قرية طابا رمز نجاح الاراده المصرية

شاطئ تحيطه الجبال في مدينة نويبع التابع لمحافظة جنوب سيناء



شاطئ تحيطه الجبال في مدينة نويبع التابع لمحافظة جنوب سيناء
مدينة و مركز نويبع أحدي مدن المثلث الذهبي( شرم الشيخ ، نويبع ، دهب ) وقد عرفت قديما بقلعه نويبع أو طابية نويبع حيث بنيت بها طابية صغيره عام 1893 وقد جعلت مركز للبوليس والهجانه لحفظ الأمن في تلك المنطقة وقد كان لهذه القلعة سور وباب كبير وبئر مياه

مزرعة للنعام في راس سدر التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

]

مزرعة للنعام في راس سدر التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء
تبعد مدينة رأس سدر عن القاهرة حوالى 176 كم و تقع على خليج السويس و تبلغ مساحتها حوالى 4 الاف كيلو متر مربع و تضم ( 11) تجمع سكانى و يتبعها قريتى المالحة و رأس مسله .
و عدد سكانها (15137 ) نسمة وتبلغ مساحتها نحو 4000 كيلو متر مربع ، و هى مدينة ذات طابع سياحى متميز فشواطئها الطويلة و النظيفة تؤهلها لان تصبح واحدة من أهم المدن السياحية و الرياضية و الترفيهية الى جانب ما تحظى به من معالم دينية و أثرية و إمكانات علاجية خاصة تجعل لها مستقبلآ بالنسبة للسياحة الدينية والثقافية و العلاجية
و من أهم مناطق الجذب السياحى برأس سدر قلعة الجندى – المتحف الحربى أما أهم ثرواتها الطبيعية فهى انتاجها الوفير من الثروة السمكية و آبار المياه التى تستخدم مياهها للزراعة 

كنيسة الطور في مدينة طور سيناء في جنوب سيناء



كنيسة الطور في مدينة طور سيناء في جنوب سيناء
مدينة الطور هي عاصمة محافظة جنوب سيناء ، وكانت تعرف حتى وقت قريب باسم جبل الطور ، و هى مدينة قديمة أثبتت الحفائر أنها كانت ميناء تجاريا هاماً على خليج السويس في عصور بعيدة . و تبعد مدينة الطور نحو 275 كيلو متراً عن قناة السويس ، ونحو 100 كيلو متر عن شرم الشيخ ، وفي العصر الحديث ارتبط اسم الطور بقوافل الحجاج الذين كانوا يصلون إليها عبر البواخر حيث يقضون فترة الحجر الصحي هناك قبل عودتهم إلى السويس بعد ذلك. ثم نشطت بها تدريجياً حرفة صيد الأسماك التي كانت النشاط الرئيسى للسكان حتى وقت قريب ، حيث تجمع الصيادون في عدة أحياء بمنطقة الكيلانى والجبيل والمنشية القديمة ، أما قرية الوادي فكانت تجمعاً للبدو . أما الآن فإن مدينة و مركز الطور التي تبلغ مساحتها نحو 5000 كم2 تضم العديد من الأنشطة كالزراعة ، و الرعي ، بينما يعمل أغلب سكانها حالياً بالخدمات الحكومية و بعض الأنشطة السياحية والتجارية
و توجد بالطور بعض المعالم الهامة مثل : بعض الآثار التاريخية والكنائس ومنطقتي شاطئ النخيل و شاطئ القمر السياحيين

حمامات فرعون في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء



حمامات فرعون في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء
حمامات فرعون
تقع في الجزء الجنوبي لمدينة رأس سدر وتعتبر من آخر حدود المنطقة من الناحية الجنوبية و هي عبارة عن جزئين
كهف فرعون و هو كهف يمتد بداخل الجبل بحوالي 25 م
العيون الطبيعية وهى عيون مياه كبريتية على امتداد الشاطئ وتنتج مياه ذات درجة حرارة تصــل إلى 75 درجة مئوية و ذات خواص هامة لعلاج بعض أمراض العظام والأمراض الجلدية و تبعد عن نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي حوالي 120 كم

جزيرة فرعون في مدينة طابا في محافظة جنوب سيناء



جزيرة فرعون في مدينة طابا في محافظة جنوب سيناء
و جزيرة فرعون عبارة عن تحصينات شمالية وجنوبية كل منهما عبارة عن قلعة مستقلة تستطيع أن تستقل بمفردها إذا ما حوصرت إحداهما، أما السهل الأوسط فقد أقيمت فيه المخازن و الغرف و المسجد، وتقع على نتوءين بارزين و تحيط بها الأسوار والأبراج، و تحتوي على ثكنات للجند و فواصل للتخزين و حجرات للمعيشة و خزان للمياه و حمام و مسجد، كما عثر بها على أبراج الحمام التي استخدمت لنقل الرسائل في العصور الوسطى

جزيرة فرعون في محافظة جنوب سيناء



جزيرة فرعون في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تشتهر بجزيرة صلاح الدين وتعتبر من المناطق الأثرية الهامة بمحافظة سيناء و موقعها يجعلها تشرف على خليج العقبة من جوانبه المختلفة حيث السعودية والأردن و طابا
و هى حصن تم بنائه أثناء الفترة البيزنطية، و قد استوطنه الصليبيون عام 1116 واستولى عليه صلاح الدين عام 1182 ، وقام بتوسيعه. و قد أنشئت عام 566هـ - (1170م)، و تقع على مسافة 60 كم من مدينة نويبع وإلى الجنوب من طابا بمسافة 8 كيلومترات، لتكون نقطة حصينة لحماية الطرق البرية والبحرية بين مصر والشام والحجاز، وتأمين طريق الحج، وكقاعدة بحرية متقدمة لتأمين خليج العقبة و البحر الأحمر من أي غزوة بحرية

الاحياء المائية و الشعاب المرجانية داخل محمية راس محمد الواقعة في محافظة جنوب سيناء


الاحياء المائية و الشعاب المرجانية داخل محمية راس محمد الواقعة في محافظة جنوب سيناء
أسباب الشهرة العالمية لمحمية رأس محمد
تعد من اجمل أماكن الغطس في العالم
تنوع الطيور مثل الصقور والنسور واللقالق
تنوع الحيوانات الثديية مثل:- ثعلب الرمل - ثعلب الفنك - الضبع - الماعز الجبلي - الغزال المصري - الأرنب الجبلي
تنوع الحيوانات البحرية مثل :- الباركود ا- التونة - القرش - السمك الملائكي
تنوع الزواحف مثل الترسة البحرية – الدرفيل
تنوع الشعاب المجانية مثل الصلبة والرخوة

الشعاب المرجانية داخل محمية راس محمد في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 الشعاب المرجانية داخل محمية راس محمد في محافظة جنوب سيناء
مميزات محمية رأس محمد
تتميز بالشواطيء المرجانية المتواجدة في أعماق المحيط المائي
تتميز بالأسماك الملونة والسلاحف البحرية المهددة بالانقراض
تتميز بالأحياء المائية العجيبة مثل الرخويات و الطحالب البحرية

اليخوت في محمية راس محمد في محافظة جنوب سيناء 



اليخوت في محمية راس محمد في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تبلغ مساحة محمية راس محمد حوالي 200 كم مربع , منها حوالي 75 كم مربع في الجزء البري وحوالي 125 كم مربع في الجزء البحري , توجد بها قناة المانجروف التي تفصل بين جزيرة رأس محمد و جزيرة البعيرة
أهم المزارات في محمية رأس محمد
منطقة شاطئية تصلح للسياحة *
منطقة المانجروف للبحوث العلمية *
منطقة البركة المسحورة والتي تعتمد علي حركة المد والجزر *
منطقة الزلازل القديمة *
* نقاط مشاهدة الشعاب المرجانية والطيور *
* مناطق الحفريات *

مدخل محمية راس محمد في محافظة جنوب سيناء



مدخل محمية راس محمد في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تقع محمية راس محمد عند التقاء خليج السويس وخليج العقبة من شبة جزيرة سيناء , يحدها من الشمال سهل الساحل الجنوبي لهضبة التبه ويمتد نطاقها داخل البحر الأحمر بحوالي 10- 15 كم , وتمثل الحافة الشرقية لها حائط صخري مع مياه الخليج

النباتات النادرة في محمية نبق في جنوب سيناء



النباتات النادرة في محمية نبق في جنوب سيناء
و تتميز محمية نبق بالتنوع الفريد الذي يجمع بين البيئة الصحراوية والجبلية وما يتخللها من وديان زاخرة بنباتات طبيعية وأيضا نبات المانجروف الذي ينمو على رمال شاطئ البحر بكثافة
و توجد بعض انواع النباتات وتحتوى نبق على 134 نوعا من النباتات منها حوالى 86 نوعا اندثرت
و لقاع الخليج بهمحمية نبق به العديد من الشعاب المرجانية والاسماك الملونة و المحاريات وتوجد بها العديد الحيوانات البرية مثل ( الغزلان - التياتل - الثعالب ) وايضا العديد من انواع القوارض والزواحف كما توجد بعض الثديات الصغيرة الاخرى . وتهاجر اليها انواع من الطيور مثل ( العقاب النسارية - الخواضات - طائر البلاشون )... ومن النباتات الشهيرة بمنطقة نبق شجر الارك و هى اكبر تجمع لهذا الشجر في مصر و الشرق الاوسط وله فائدة عظيمة

الاحياء البرية داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء



 الاحياء البرية داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تتمثل أهمية منطقة نبق في إحتوائها علي عدة أنظمة بيئية هامة تشمل
* الشعاب المرجانية وتواجدها كأعلي منطقة جغرافية لغابة المانجروف الموجودة بكثافة علي امتداد 4.5 كم من سواحلها وما يحتويه من كثبان رملية مغطاة بغطاء نباتي
الأراضي الرطبة والأعشاب البحرية
واحة من المياه العكره وأنظمة بيئية صحرواية جبلية ووديان وما تأويه من حيوانات مثل:الغزال والوعل والضبع والزواحف وكثيراً من الطيور المقيمة والمهاجرة بالإضافة إلي اللافقاريات الأخري

احد الطيور داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء


احد الطيور داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تعتبر منطقة نبق محمية طبيعية متعددة الأغراض، ويحدها شمالاً الخط الواصل من علامة الكيلو 75 شرم الشيخ / 151 طابا ماراً بوادي قني الربان وبعمق 3-5 كم من خط الشعاب المرجانية شرقاً وماراً بوادي أم عدوي حتي التقائه مع طريق شرم الشيخ / طابا جنوباً، ويحدهما غرباً شرم الشيخ / طابا من تقاطعه مع وادي أم عدوي و حتي تقاطعه مع وادي قني الربان

الجبال داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء



الجبال داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء
تقع محمية نبق بين مدينة شرم الشيخ ودهب وصدر قرار السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1511 لسنة 1992 باعتبارها محمية طبيعية وتتمتع ببيئة صحراوية جبلية تتخللها وديان زاخرة بنباتات طبيعية بالإضافة إلى نباتات المانجروف هذا وقاع الخليج بهذه المنطقة به العديد من الشعاب المرجانية والأسماك الملونة والمحاريات والحياة البرية بها ثمينة حيث يوجد بها الغزلان ، الإبل النوبي ، التياتل ، الثعالب ، الوبر والعديد من أنواع القوارض والزواحف كما تهاجر إليها أنواع الطيور مثل العقاب النسارية ، والخواضات ، طائر البلشون

----------


## اليمامة

اليكم هذة الاقصوصة


انا مش كمالة عدد: زينب البدوية تحدّت تقاليد القبيلة و«اتعلمت» فحرموها من الزواج لأنها «لفت ودارت»
22/5/2009 -- 10:47

زينب
تقاليد لا تتأثر بتحضر ولا تمدن ولا حتى بطبيعة سكان.. إنها التقاليد البدوية التى تجاوزت العولمة ومظاهر المدنية، إلى سنوات مضت استدعت منها القبيلة هذه التقاليد والتى تبدأ وتنتهى عند مبدأ واحد: البنت اللى تكمل تعليمها تبقى خرجت عن عرفنا وموتها أحسن.

فى قبيلة «المزينة» البدوية فى جنوب سيناء الكائن الرسمى هو الرجل، فلا صوت ولا إرادة لنساء القبيلة، ليس تقليلاً من شأنهن، ولكن لأن تقاليدهم تقضى بذلك.. وسط كل هذا خرجت زينب عيد مبارك، وتشبعت من تقاليد قبيلتها بما يحبط أى أمل فى التميز أو رغبة فى الخروج عن المألوف، لكنها حاربت كل هذا، وأصبحت ابنة الـ٢٧ عامًا واحدة من أهم نساء القبيلة، بل محافظة جنوب سيناء كلها.

لم تمنعها تقاليد قبيلتها البدوية من استكمال دراستها الجامعية والحصول على الليسانس، والعمل رئيس لجنة الشؤون الاجتماعية ومسؤول لجنة الفتيات فى المجلس الشعبى المحلى لمركز ومدينة نويبع.. لم تتوقف زينب عند حد التعليم والوظيفة، إذ تجاوزتهما إلى العمل العام، الذى أرادت من خلاله أن تثبت: خدمة المجتمع دور ما بيفرقش بين راجل وست..

التحدى عرف طريقه إلى حياة زينب منذ سنوات بعيدة، بدأت بنبذ قبيلتها للمتعلمات اللائى يخرجن للتعليم، مرورًا ببعد مدرستها الثانوية عن قبيلتها وانتهاء بإقامتها فى القاهرة بمفردها طوال ٤ سنوات مدة دراستها الجامعية.

الغريب فى قصة زينب أن والدها كان متحمسًا لها، لكنها كانت تواجه رفضًا شديدًا من والدتها: أمى مازالت تتمسك بالتقاليد البدوية، ودائمًا حاربت رغبتى فى استكمال تعليمى، رغم موافقة والدى، وبسبب بُعد مدرستى عن القبيلة لم أستطع تحقيق حلمى فى المذاكرة لساعات طويلة والحصول على مجموع يؤهلنى للالتـحـــــاق بكلية الطب، لأصبح أول طبيبة فى القبيلة، فأخذتها من قصيرها ودخلت «أدبى» والحمد لله ربنا وفقنى وبقيت حاجة على مستوى القبيلة.

مع التحاقها بالجامعة ظهرت المشكلة الحقيقية! فبنات القبيلة لا يخرجن من بيوت آبائهن إلا لبيوت أزواجهن، لكنها حاربت هذه العادة واستطاعت إقناعهم بسفرها إلى القاهرة والإقامة فى المدينة الجامعية بجامعة الأزهر طوال مدة الدراسة: فى القاهرة تعلمت كل شىء، واكتسبت كل خبراتى، خاصة أن البدوى لا يعرف شيئًا عن طباع أبناء القاهرة، وتقريبًا ما بنشوفهمش غير فى رحلات السفارى.

تعليمها وخروجها من القبيلة كان ولايزال مشكلة تواجه زينب فى الارتباط: فرص الزواج بالنسبة للمتعلمة فى القبيلة تكاد تكون منعدمة، فلا أحد فى القبيلة يتقدم لها، لأنها فى نظرهم «لفت ودارت» وخرجت بره القبيلة: يعنى لو ما كنتش متعلمة كنت اتجوزت واحد من أبناء عمى وخلفت كمان من وأنا بنت ١٤ سنة.. والحمد لله ربنا عوضنى وأربى أشقائى التوأم الصغار.

جزء من مشكلة زينب فى الارتباط بأحد أبناء قبيلتها هو رفضها طريقة الزواج المنتشرة فى قبائل جنوب سيناء وهى الزواج بـ«القصبة»: معندناش مأذون فى قبائلنا، وعندما أتزوج سأذهب إلى شرم الشيخ أو العريش لأعقد قرانى على يد مأذون، لأحصل على حقوقى التى كفلها لى القانون بموجب عقد الزواج الموثق.

----------


## اليمامة

سيناء درع الوطن على مر العصور

كتبهاد:سيد مختار ، في 30 أبريل 2009 الساعة: 16:00 م
سيناء درع الوطن علي مر العصور
أرض الفيروز سلة الغذاء.. في زمن السلام
خاضت مصر سنوات من الصراع المسلح مع إسرائيل منذ يونيو 1967 وحتي السادس من أكتوبر 73 من أجل عودة الأرض وسيناء الغالية التي عادت لمصر بعد أن سطر ابناء قواتنا المسلحة البواسل ببطولاتهم صفحة مضيئة من التاريخ العسكري المعاصر ليطوي صفحة الاحتلال من أرض مصر.
قواتنا المسلحة هي الدرع والسيف للشعب المصري من الشمال الشرقي للجنوب الغربي والشمال عبر شواطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط.
خضنا جولات كثيرة علي مر التاريخ ولكن ظلت سيناء المصرية صامدة شامخة بشموخ الشعب كله فهي درع الوطن علي مر العصور.
سيناء هي سلة الغذاء في زمن السلام ولقد وقعت مصر اتفاقية سلام بينها وبين إسرائيل إيمانا منها بضرورة إقامة سلام شامل وعادل في الشرق الأوسط ونصت الاتفاقية علي إنهاء الحرب بين الطرفين وسحبت إسرائيل جميع قواتها المسلحة والمدنية من سيناء إلي ما وراء الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين.
وتقوم مصر بممارسة سيادتها الكاملة علي سيناء وتم تحديد جدول زمني لانسحاب إسرائيل المرحلي منها ففي 26 مايو 1979 رفع العلم المصري علي مدينة العريش وانسحاب إسرائيل من خط العريش ورأس محمد ليبدأ تنفيذ اتفاقية السلام.
في 26 يوليو 1979 بدأت المرحلة الثانية للانسحاب الإسرائيلي من سيناء مساحة 6 آلاف كيلو متر مربع من أبو زنيمة حتي أبو خربة. وفي 19 نوفمبر 1979 تم تسليم وثيقة تولي محافظة جنوب سيناء سلطاتها من القوات المسلحة المصرية بعد أداء واجبها وتحرير الأرض وتحقيق السلام.
وفي نفس يوم الانسحاب الاسرائيلي من منطقة سانت كاترين ووادي الطور لتأخذه جنوب سيناء عيدا قوميا لها.
وفي الخامس والعشرين من ابريل 1982 تم رفع العلم المصري علي حدودنا الشرقية علي مدينة رفح شمال سيناء وشرم الشيخ بجنوب سيناء واستكمال الانسحاب الإسرائيلي بعد احتلال دام 15 عاما لم يهدأ فيها قادة مصر لحظة واحدة من أجل استرداد الأرض حتي اصبح يوم 25 ابريل عيدا قوميا لمصر كلها ولمحافظة شمال سيناء.
استمر قادة مصر السياسيون والقانويون والعسكريون حتي آخر لحظة يدافعون عن تراب الوطن لعودة آخر شبر من أراضينا وكانت عودة طابا بالتحكيم الدولي حيث اعلنت هيئة التحكيم الدولية والتي عقدت في برلمان جنيف حكمها في قضية طابا بأن طابا أرض مصرية.
ورفع الرئيس مبارك علم مصر علي طابا المصرية يوم 19 مارس 1989 وتجلت إرادة الشعوب في كل مكان تمسك يد بغصن الزيتون واليد الأخري تمسك السلاح حيث إن موقفنا ثابت تتجمع حوله كل القوي المحبة للسلام.
عندما قال الرئيس حسني مبارك كلماته في سجل التاريخ المصري بأحرف من نور يوم رفع العلم في تحرير سيناء وانسحاب اسرائيل إلي الحدود الدولية لمصر يوم 25 ابريل ..1982 قال: يوم عظيم في تاريخ مصر الخالدة يوم حررنا الأرض المقدسة واستعدنا سيناء الغالية بالكفاح والبذل والعناء.
مرت علينا جميعا سنوات عصيبة وأيام قاسية واجهنا فيها كل صور المعاناة لان المصري الأصيل لا يستطيع ان يبتسم وارضه محتلة وان يسعد وإرادته مقيدة أو يأمن والمصلحة الوطنية مهددة غير اننا اثبتنا ان مصر عزيزة قوية بأبنائها شامخة بكرامتها وإبائها فخورة بشهدائها وقد حققنا هذا النصر المبين بفضل ايماننا الراسخ وتمسكنا بالحذر وحافظنا علي وحدة الصف وكان الاستعداد كبيرا للتضحية.
فإلي كل فرد منكم إلي الجندي في خدمته والفلاح في حقله والعامل في مصنعه والمدرس في فصله والعالم في معمله والعابد في محرابه والأم في بيتها والفنان في مسرحه باسمهم جميعا أتوجه بالتهنئة القلبية الخالصة لقد كنتم عظماء في رفضكم للهزيمة واصراركم علي التحرير.. وكنتم اشداء في نضالكم في معركة الحرب والسلام وكنتم كرماء في عطائكم بلا حدود.
وكنتم حكماء في رؤيتكم واستيعابكم درس التاريخ وعبره فقد أدركتم ببصيرتكم ان الطريق لايزال طويلا وان امامنا عملا كبيرا لان تحديات السلام لا تقل ضراوة عن تحديات الحرب وليس أمامنا خيار ولابد ان نثبت ان عبقرية الشعب في مستوي عبقرية المكان وفقنا الله جميعا.
قامت "المساء" بزيارة الفوج الأول من قوات حرس الحدود والذي يقوم بتأمين الحدود المصرية مع قطاع غزة وشاهدت علي الطبيعة حجم الجهد المبذول من أبطالنا البواسل بتأمين الحدود باستخدام أحدث المعدات مع تنفيذ تعليمات القيادة العامة بضبط النفس أثناء تنفيذ مهمة تأمين الحدود الدولية ومنع التسلل والتهريب وصد أي اعتداء وفرض السيادة المصرية علي أراضيها وحدودها.
تجولنا في سيناء من شمالها لجنوبها فأرض الفيروز تحتاج منا حقا أن نهتم بها ونعمل جميعا علي حمايتها سواء بالقلم أو بالدفاع أو بالتنمية والاستثمار.
ونتذكر كلمات المشير عبد الغني الجمسي أحد قادة القوات المسلحة والذي كان رئيسا لهيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة أثناء حرب 73 قال في مذكراته عن حرب 1973 "لقد كانت حرب السادس من أكتوبر نقطة تحول تاريخية علي المستويين الوطني والقومي وكانت أول مواجهة حقيقية خلال مراحل الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي بين الجيوش العربية والجيش الإسرائيلي ومهدت نتائج هذه الحرب الطريق أمام تحرير الأرض العربية المحتلة وتحقيق السلام القائم علي العدل".
إن سيناء ليست كأي جزء من الأراضي المصرية والدليل علي ذلك انها كانت ومازالت أهم بقعة استراتيجية والبوابة التي مرت بها الغزوات ونشبت فوق ترابها الحروب التي هددت الأمن القومي المصري.
ثم ان هذه الأرض لها قدسيتها في الديانات الثلاث الإسلام والمسيحية واليهودية وكانت مسارا للأنبياء. كما ان سيناء تحظي بطبيعة حباها الله بها تختلف تماما عن باقي المناطق الموجودة بالوادي حيث إن في باطنها ثروات لا تعد ولا تحصي وبالامكان ان يعيش فوق أرضها الملايين ترعاهم هذه الثروات وخاصة بعد تدفق مياه النيل عبر مشروع ترعة السلام.
ان ارض سيناء وما لها من الأهمية لمصر وأمنها وامانها تجعلنا نتساءل لماذا ننتظر وتظل احلامنا عند حدود الأمان لا تتجاوزها إلي واقع حتي يفتح الباب لمئات الآلاف بل الملايين من فرص العمل امام الشباب وهل يمكننا تصور ان اي مصري علي أرض مصر في كافة اراضيها سيهب للدفاع عنها والموت في سبيلها فما بالنا بمصري يملك قطعة أرض يعيش هو وأسرته فيها ويري مستقبله ومستقبل اولاده واحفاده عليها ماذا سيفعل من اجل ذلك هناك مشروع ضخم لتنمية سيناء ولكنه يسير مثل السلحفاة ببطء شديد جدا.

----------


## اليمامة

الطقوس والعادات الاجتماعية القديمة ما زالت تطغى على أجواء العيد لبدو سيناء
يحتفل بدو سيناء بالعيد بطقوس وعادات فريدة وموروثة منذ مئات السنين، ورغم التغير الذي اصاب كل جوانب المجتمع البدوي، الا انهم ما زالوا متمسكين بالعديد من الطقوس والعادات خاصة في احتفالاتهم بالاعياد والمناسبات.

البدوية عبلة المسعودي قالت ان الفتيات البدويات يبدأن الاستعداد للعيد مبكرا من خلال تجهيز الحنة التي عادة ما تكون من النباتات الطبيعية المتوافرة في صحراء سيناء حيث تقوم الفتيات غير المتزوجات بصبغ اكفهن بالحناء، فيما تقوم السيدات كبار السن بصبغ شعورهم قبل يوم العيد.

وتضيف ان فتيات القبائل خاصة التي مازالت تعيش في وسط سيناء يقمن ايضا بتجهيز ثوب العيد المطرز بأيديهن وذلك بألوان معينة تدل على قبيلتها وعشيرتها وحالتها الاجتماعية حيث يختلف زي المرأة عن الفتاة، كذلك تقوم الفتيات باعداد البرقع «غطاء الرأس» الذي يدل ايضا على القبيلة التي تنتمي اليها الفتاة، كما لا تخرج المرأة البدوية للرعي يوم العيد، وتترك هذه المهمة للسيدات كبار السن.

اما عن احتفالات البدوي بالعيد فيقول عيد السواركي من قبيلة «السواركة» ان كبار السن من الرجال والمصلحين يسعون قبل قدوم العيد بانهاء كل الخلافات التي قد تنشب بين قبيلة واخرى أو بين عائلة واخرى حيث يقوم بعض مشايخ القبائل بدور الوسيط لتقريب وجهات النظر بين الطرفين وانهاء الخلاف.

ويقول مسلم الحوص عضو المتحف التراثي السيناوي ان البدو يحتفلون بالعيد باقامة «السامر» وهو لون من الوان الغناء الشعبي السيناوي، كما تعلق امام ديوان العشيرة راية بيضاء احتفالا بقدوم العيد ويستخدم ابناء سيناء هذه الرايات في العديد من المناسبات حيث يصفونها فوق بيوتهم وهي; إما ان تكون اعلانا عن براءة احدهم من اتهام، أو وفاء لنذر بشفاء مريض لهم أو عودة غائب أو أي مناسبة سعيدة اخرى.

ويضيف ان معالم العيد في المجتمع البدوي تتضمن أيضا الرقصات التي يقوم بها الشباب خاصة رقصة الرحية والدبكة وامامهم الفتيات بالازياء المطرزة المميزة.

أما الملابس البدوية في العيد فهي بالنسبة للفتاة الثوب المطرز والاطفال يرتدون جلاليب العيد فيما يرتدي الرجال العباءات البدوية الشهيرة.

والخبر يقول....في محافظة جنوب سيناء
أدى المحافظ محمد هانى متولى صلاة عيد الأضحى المبارك بمسجد المصطفى بمدينة شرم الشيخ، فيما أدى الأهالى صلاة عيد الأضحى فى الساحات المفتوحة والمساجد العامة المنتشرة بمختلف أنحاء المحافظة.

وعقب ذلك استقبل المحافظ جموع المهنئين من القيادات التنفيذية والشعبية وأعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى ومشايخ القبائل ورجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى بجنوب سيناء، وقام المحافظ بزيارة المرضى فى عدد من المستشفيات لتقديم التهنئة بالعيد للمرضى والعاملين.

وقد ساعد الطقس الجيد على خروج المواطنين إلى الشواطىء والحدائق العامة للاحتفال بأول أيام العيد، وشهدت مناطق حمام موسى وحمام فرعون تدفق أعداد كبيرة من الزائرين من مختلف محافظات مصر.

ونكمل بصفة عامة عادات بدو سيناء وتقاليدهم...


استمد البدو عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وخصالهم من البيئة والظروف المحيطة بهم. ومن أهم هذه الخصال هي الشجاعة والكرم، فطبيعة الصحراء الشاسعة القاحلة، وما تكبده المسافر في رحلاته الطويلة وما يستدعيه ذلك من حمل ما يلزمه من الطعام والمياه، خاصة إذا كان ترحاله بدون راحلة مما يضطره إلى ارتياد أي نجع من النجوع، عند نفاد الطعام أو الماء، فيحل عليهم ضيفاً، حيث يستقبلونه بكل الترحاب إذ الكرم هو شيمة البدو. وهم يقولون عن الكرم أنه "شئ هين، وجه بشوش، وسؤال لين".
(إكرام الضيف قرى الضيف)
يشتهر أهل سيناء بالكرم شأنهم في ذلك شأن باقي أهل البادية. وهم يتنافسون ويتسابقون في إكرام الضيف إذا حل بمجلسهم. وقد تصل المنافسة إلى حد المشاجرة الكلامية للفوز بإقراء الضيف.
وقد يصل بهم الأمر إلى حد اللجوء إلى "قاضي المجلس" وهو عادة ما يكون آخر من قام بإقراء الضيف السابق. فإذا حل بمجلسهم ضيف يقدمون إليه القهوة واللبن أولاً ثم يلي ذلك تقديم الطعام.

----------------
قص الأثر
يشتهر أهالي سيناء بقدرتهم الفائقة على قص الأثر، كما هو شأن أهل البادية. وهم يجيدون قص الأثر سواء كان لرجل أو امرأة أو ا
-------------
الصيد
يعتبر الصيد من الهوايات المنتشرة في سيناء. فمعظم أهل البادية مغرمون بالصيد، وهم يخرجون في رحلات صيد قد تطول لعدة أيام يتوغلون فيها في جوف الصحراء، وبعضهم له مهارات فائقة في صيد الغزلان والأرانب البرية وطيور الحباري والسمان الذي يتوافد في فصل الخريف.
--------------
الختان عند البدو
يختن البدو أولادهم ذكوراً وإناثاً، فيتم ختان الذكور من سن 6 إلى 12 سنة، والإناث من 8 إلى 10 سنوات، ويكون ختان الإناث حسب السنة، ويقوم بتلك العملية أمهاتهن أو قريباتهن أو النساء الماهرات في هذه المهنة، ويتم ذلك في هدوء وبدون احتفال. بعكس ختان الذكور الذي يتم في احتفال كبير.
وعادة ما يتم ختان مجموعة من الصبية في وقت واحد، وتعد لذلك خيمة كبيرة يطلق "خيمة الطهور" ويعلق عليها راية بيضاء. وتتم هذه العملية عند الظهر.
------------
الزواج والطلاق عند البدو
يفضل البدو الزواج المبكر، وعادة ما يتم الزواج من الأقارب.
وأقرب قريبات الرجل التي يحل له الزواج منها هي ابنة عمه أو إحدى فتيات القبيلة، وإذا رغب في غير ذلك فيتخير فتاته من الأنساب الكبيرة.
-------------
الخطبة
يخطب الرجل الفتاة من أبيها أو وليها رأساً وبلا وساطة.
فيذهب ومعه والده أو شقيقه الأكبر. وإذا كانت الفتاة بكراً لا يؤخذ رأيها، ويكتفي برأي الوالد أو الوالي. أما إذا كانت ثيباً فلا بد من سؤالها وأخذ رأيها ورضاها بالزواج ممن تقدم لها.
--------------
المهر
مهر ابنة العم جمل أصيل أو خمسة جمال. أما مهر الأجنبية فهو من خمسة جمال إلى عشرين جملاً.
--------------
القصلة
إذا وافق والد الفتاة أو وليها على الخطبة، أخذ عصا خضراء وناولها إلى الخاطب، وقال له "هذه قصلة فلانة على سنة الله ورسوله، إثمها وخطيئتها في رقبتك من الجوع والعرى ومن أي شئ نفسها فيه وأنت تقدر عليه" فيتناول الخاطب القصلة ويقول: "قبلتها زوجة لي بسنة الله ورسوله".

--------
البُرْزة
هي خيمة تقام للعريس بالقرب من خيام أهله، ويطلق عليها "البُرْزة" حيث تتم بها مراسم الزفاف.
النقوط
يقدم أقارب العريس الهدايا له، وهي عبارة عن ذبائح من الغنم كمافي الجنوب. أما في الشمال فتقدم الهدايا للعريس من الذبائح أو السكر والشاي والدقيق. وهي دين علية لابد له من وفائه فإذا لم يفه من نفسه طولب به.
الذبائح
يقوم أهل العريس بنحر الذبائح من الغنم لأهل الفرح عند باب البُرْزة وتسمع زغاريد النساء. وبعد الأكل يذهبون بعيداً عن البُرْزة حيث يتسامرون إلى ما بعد منتصف الليل. ويدخل العريس مع عروسه ويمكث معها في البُرْزة من يوم إلى ثلاث أيام. ثم تخرج العروس مع زوجها إلى الخلاء بعيداً عن خيام قومه وأهله، ويقوم أهل العريس بإرسال الطعام لهما لمدة من أسبوع إلى شهر. ثم يذهب أحدهم ويأتي بها إلى منزلها الجديد.
-----------
. ناجزة البُرْزة
إذا كانت الفتاة لا ترغب في الزواج من عريسها الذي اختاره لها والدها، وأجبرت على الزواج منه، فإنها لا تدخل البُرْزة يوم الفرح وتفر منها إلى أقرب شخص لها من أهلها، وتسمى عندئذ "ناجزة البُرْزة"، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز لها الطلاق، أما إذا ظلت في البًرْزة ثلاثة أيام فلا يجوز لها الطلاق.

------------

. معاملة الزوجة لزوجها
المرأة تحترم زوجها، ولا تأكل معه على مائدة واحدة حياءً. ولا تناديه باسمه، بل باسم ولده البكر، فإن لم يكن لهما ولد نادته باسم أبيه، وتحلف برأس أبيها لا زوجها، وبذراع ولدها، ولا تنام المرأة إلا بعد عودة زوجها.
الولادة
ليس لدى البدو مولّدات، بل تلد المرأة وحدها أو تساعدها أقرب قريباتها. وعادة تضع النساء أطفالهن في "المزفر" المصنوع من الشعر، وتعلقه برأسها.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التثبيت لاشتراكه في مسابقة حورس 2009*

----------


## اليمامة

> *تم التثبيت لاشتراكه في مسابقة حورس 2009*



اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
شكرا على التثبيت...وجارى العمل فى الموضوع انشالله

----------


## اليمامة

تحقيق  شيماء عبدالهادي   

تصوير - احمد المصري

بين تعاريج جبال جنوب سيناء يسكن بدو سانت كاترين تتنازعهم محاولة التشبث بتفاصيلهم الخاصة في مواجهة مظاهر الحداثة التي بدأت تتسلل إلي حياتهم من خلال ما تبثه أطباق «الدش» الملاصقة لمنازلهم.

 وفي الوقت الذي ينظرون فيه إلي كل قادم من القاهرة علي أنه أجنبي يسمونه «مصري» ويتعاملون معه بحذر بالغ، مواطنو سانت كاترين هم البدو والرهبان، وما دون ذلك أجانب، القادمون من المحافظات «مصريون»، والسياح الأجانب.

تجدهم يختصون الأفواج اليونانية بمعاملة خاصة ترجع إلي ارتباطهم التاريخي بالدير الذي يخضع بدوره إلي إدارة رهبان يونانيين، ويعتبرونه مورد رزقهم فمن حوله تقوم منظومة تجارية تدر دخلاً علي كل منهم يتعدي 2000 جنيه في الشهر، فضلاً عن تلك الرواتب التي يتكفل الدير بدفعها لكثير منهم وتحمله لنفقات العلاج حتي وإن استدعت السفر إلي خارج مصر.

يعتبر البدو أيضاً أنهم مسؤولون عن حماية الدير ويعطونه الحق في تلك التوسعات التي قام بها مؤخراً وأحاطها بسياج حديدي ورفع فوقها العلم اليوناني، وهو ما أثار قلق البعض ووصفه بالتوسعات غير القانونية، رغم نفي رئيس الدير.

إغلاق «المسجد الفاطمي».. ودلائل علي محاولة الرهبان اليونانيين التخلص من «عيون موسي»

تري هل كانت كاترين تلك الفتاة التي آمنت بالدين المسيحي ودفعت حياتها ثمنا لإيمانها تعلم أن كل هؤلاء الناس علي اختلاف دياناتهم وجنسياتهم سيأتون لزيارتها حيث دفنت؟!، سؤال تبادر إلي أذهاننا، ونحن نقف وسط الزحام الذي كاد يأكل الأرصفة أمام نقطة تفتيش دير سانت كاترين في انتظار تصريح الدخول.

كانت الساعة تدق العاشرة صباحا والزحام يتحرك ببطء حين قررنا اختراق الصفوف واللحاق بزيارة الدير قبل أن يغلق أبوابه في الثانية عشرة ظهرا، عند البوابة الأمنية أوقفنا الضابط للتفتيش والسؤال عن تصريح الدخول، بينما يفسح آخر الطريق لمرور أتوبيس سياحي دون أي تفتيش، وردا علي دهشة ارتسمت فوق وجوهنا قال أحد المرشدين السياحيين: دا أصله فوج يوناني.. فتساءلنا بدهشة أكبر: وماذا يعني كونه يونانياً؟!، قال ـ وهو يشير إلي علم دولة اليونان يرفرف فوق أحد أسوار الدير ـ اليونانيون فقط من لهم الحق في دخول الدير في أي وقت ودون أي تصاريح. لأن الرهبان الذين يديرونه يونانيون ولا يتحدثون إلا اليونانية.

عند مدخل الدير تقف جميع النساء علي اختلاف دياناتهن لتغطية رؤوسهن قبل الزيارة التي تبدأ بالكنيسة الكبري، أقدم الكنائس المسيحية في العالم.

كان طريقنا بعد ذلك إلي الدور الثاني، حيث المسجد الفاطمي عندما أوقفنا أحد العمال، مشيرا إلي أن المسجد مغلق منذ فترة طويلة بأمر من الرهبان اليونانيين، ولا أحد يعلم السبب، وبعد إلحاح تركنا نصعد لرؤيته، ومن شرفته نصف المغلقة والتراب الذي يكسو أرضيته كان واضحا أنه لم يدخله أحد منذ زمن.

في طريق الخروج قال لنا أحمد رجائي عطية، صاحب مدارس خاصة: هناك العديد من الأمور الغريبة التي تحدث هنا، ليس فقط غلق المسجد، ولكن أيضا التوسعات التي يقوم بها الدير، فبرغم أن منطقة كاترين محمية مصرية، لا يجوز البناء فيها، إلا أن دير سانت كاترين قام باحتلال مناطق شاسعة بدعوي العبادة، وصلت في منطقة وادي الطرفة إلي مساحة ما يقرب من 300 فدان بإقامة مبني صغير يقيم فيه حوالي ثلاثة أفراد فقط ونفس الشيء في وادي التلعة ووادي المقدس طوي الذي تبدل اسمه بوادي الأربعين نسبة إلي أربعين قتيلا من الرومان، ووادي جباليا ووادي شريح ومنطقة النبي صالح بوادي فيران. والتوسعات تبدأ عادة ببناء سور علي ارتفاع نصف متر يعلو عاما بعد عام ليصل إلي ارتفاع 5 أمتار ونصف المتر.

يتدخل مختار الفأر، الذي أمضي تسع سنوات كاملة في سانت كاترين قائلا: أعتقد أن هناك محاولة لطمس أثر تاريخي هو عيون موسي الاثنتا عشرة. والتي توجد بوادي طوي والتي شقها موسي بعصاه في الجانب الأيمن من مدخل الوادي.. ولكن اختفت هذه العيون تحت بناء سور لأحد هذه الأديرة، وحل بدلا منها حجر كبير علي اليسار به فتحات يدرك من يراها أنها حديثة ولا علاقة لها بعيون موسي التي رأيناها قبل نصر أكتوبر 73.

تلك الشواهد التي رأيناها وخلقت العديد من علامات الاستفهام كان لابد لها من إجابة، إلا أن القائمين علي إدارة المحمية رفضوا في إصرار بالغ التحدث معنا ولو عن توثيق بعض البيانات المتاحة للجميع كتلك الخاصة بمساحة المحمية وعدد سكانها، وكان تشبثهم الغريب بضرورة وجود تصريح للحديث وإلا أسقط المسؤولون غضبهم عليهم.

وردا علي الاتهامات التي أثارها شهود العيان يقول الأنبا دمياموس، مطران سيناء ورئيس دير سانت كاترين، الذي ترجم حديثه توني كازوميا: «تمتد مساحة الدير من مقام النبي هارون عند وادي الراحة وحتي الدير عند جبل موسي، وكلها مكان أثري لا يستطيع أحد أن يبني عليه شيئاً، فهي تحتاج تصريحات من الأمن والقوات المسلحة، وبالرغم من هذا نحن سمحنا للبدو بأن يكون لهم مكان ومحال بالداخل . ويوم ما نعمل توسعات كيف تكون علي حساب جبل موسي؟!».

يتابع رئيس دير سانت كاترين: «لا يوجد سور حول الدير إلا سوره الأثري الذي هدمه نابليون بونابرت ظنا أنه حصن حربي، ثم أعاد بناءه عندما علم أنه مكان ديني وأثري. والسور السلك يحيط بحديقة الدير.. ولو حد شايف إن إحنا غلطانين يتجه للقضاء».

ويستطرد قائلا: «العلم اليوناني لا يرفع وحده، ولا يرفع إلا في الأعياد ومعه العلم المصري والعلم الخاص بالدير. وبالنسبة للمسجد، فالمعروف أن بالدير أماكن لا يجوز زيارتها بغير إذن مثل غرف الرهبان والمسجد والمكتبة ومن يرد الزيارة يأخذ إذناً».

ونفي الأنبا أي صلة للدير بعيون موسي وألقي بمسؤوليتها علي الحكومة المصرية قائلا: «عيون موسي موجودة في الطور وليست مسؤولية الدير. والمعروف أنها كانت 12 عيناً، إلا أن الحكومة أغلقت 5 منها لإنشاء طريق. وما يوجد في مسؤوليتنا بئر موسي وتوجد بجوار الكنيسة».

مسؤولة البيت البدوي:

سليمة جبلي.. المرأة التي تحدَّت البدو لأنها تعلمت وتزوجت «مصري»

«المواجهة دائما ما تكون صعبة في البداية، لكنها سرعان ما تنتهي لصالحك، مادمت قادراً علي الإقناع ومستعداً لتحمل نتائج اختياراتك».. قالتها لنا سليمة جبلي عواد، 34 عاما، المسؤولة عن مشروع البيت البدوي، وهي تروي قصة تمردها علي العادات البدوية، التي رأت أنها تقف حائلا أمام تحقيق أحلامها.

تعد «سليمة» البدوية الوحيدة في سانت كاترين التي حصلت علي شهادة الثانوية العامة، وخرجت إلي العمل دون أن تخفي وجهها، بل الأكثر من ذلك أنها تزوجت قاهرياً أو «مصري» كما تطلق عليه، بعد أن تعرفت عليه في ندوة دينية وأعجبت به لدرجة جعلتها تتحدي قبيلتها كلها وتتزوجه لتتحمل معه الكثير حتي صار أهلها هم من يسعون للتعرف عليه.

قالت لنا بعد أن فرغت من إرسال رسالة بالبريد الإلكتروني من جهاز «اللاب توب» الخاص بها: والدي كان مزارعاً بسيطاً، لكنه تحدي الجميع وأدخلني المدرسة، كان يعلم أن حلمي دراسة الحقوق فأرسلني إلي نويبع للحصول علي الثانوية العامة، إلا أنه مات وتركني بمفردي في مواجهة كل أفراد قبيلتي، وكان علي أن أختار بين تعليمي الجامعي والبقاء بين أهلي، ورغما عني رضخت لهم، ولكن الإصرار ظل داخلي بأن أستفيد مما تعلمته، حتي حانت الفرصة عام 1997 عندما بدأ الاتحاد الأوروبي في دعم وتنفيذ مشروع الحفاظ علي التراث البدوي وتوفير دخل للمرأة البدوية بطريقة تتناسب مع ثقافتها ولا تخل بالعادات والتقاليد.

تتابع: بدأت كسكرتيرة في المشروع إلي أن عادت زميلتي، وكانت تدير المشروع، إلي القاهرة بعد أن جاءت لها منحة بالخارج. بعدها جاء مستشار لزيادة الدخل في القري الصغيرة وبعد فترة رشحني لإدارة المشروع. وشعرت بأن أحلامي بدأت تتحقق وبأنني أستفيد مما تعلمته في تطوير مجتمعي. ساعدني علي ذلك وجود رغبة حقيقية لدي المجتمع البدوي نفسه. بدأ المشروع بخمس سيدات فقط ممن يجدن المشغولات اليدوية ولديهن رغبة في القيام بالأعمال التطوعية ومساعدة الغير، ثم بدأ العدد في تزايد عاما بعد الآخر إلي أن وصلنا 350 سيدة.

تتذكر «سليمة» أول معرض قائلة: «في عام 1998 أقمنا معرضاً صغيراً يضم منتجاتنا التقليدية كالثوب والطرحة والحزام وشنطة الراعية وغيرها من المنتجات التي تمكن السائح من التعرف علي ملامح وخصائص الثقافة البدوية. ثم جاءت لنا فكرة التطوير عندما وجدنا إقبال السائح علي شراء منتجاتنا كتذكار لزيارته سانت كاترين، فأخذنا وحدات التطريز البدوية ونفذناها علي البنطلونات والشنط والإيشاربات فأقبل عليها السائح بشكل أكبر من المرة الأولي».

تبتسم «سليمة» قائلة: «الرجل البدوي يدعي أن امرأته تشبه شجرة الحريملان الخضراء، فهي جميلة الشكل وليس لها فائدة، لكنه الآن بدأ يتراجع عن تلك الصورة بعد مشاركة السيدات البدويات في مشروع البيت البدوي، وأصبح للمرأة البدوية دخل تنفقه علي مساعدة أسرتها كتوفير المال لمصروفات المدارس لأبنائها ولزواج بناتها ولبناء بيتها ولشراء علف للأغنام وأخيراً لشراء ماكينات خياطة لحياكة الشنط والملابس وتطريزها».

موسم سياحي دائم حول الدير

بدو جنوب سيناء يسكنون بنايات صخرية في الجبال.. وأرزاقهم ترتبط بالدير

خيام تحتضنها الجبال من كل جانب، وأناس يعيشون حياة بدائية لم تستطع الحداثة أن تلعب لعبتها معهم، صورة أكدتها اختفاء شبكة هاتفنا المحمول منذ وصلنا منطقة وادي فيران ورسختها اللافتة الصخرية التي حملت اسم «محمية سانت كاترين»، تلك الصورة التي سرعان ما تلاشت بعد أمتار قليلة من اللافتة ليحل محلها واقع يحمل العديد من علامات التناقض يعيشها بدو جنوب سيناء، حين تظهر بعد كل بضعة كيلومترات بنايات صخرية من دور واحد بجانب كل منها برميل فوقه «دِش».

عند نقطة التلاقي بين وادي الإسباعية مع وادي الأربعين وعلي هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر تقع مدينة سانت كاترين تحتضنها عدة جبال متباينة الارتفاع أهمها جبل سانت كاترين، أعلي قمة في مصر، وجبل موسي، وجبل الصفصافة.

قالوا لنا في نقطة التفتيش عند مدخل المدينة: «فضائيات بتيجي عشان تعمل شغل عن المحمية، لكن الأمن بيرفض يديها تصريح» ظلت تلك الكلمة عالقة في أذهاننا، ونحن نمر بين تلك الخطوط المتعرجة للجبال التي تطل من بينها منازل البدو في شكل تجمعات لا تزيد الواحدة منها علي 10 بنايات.

أمام إحدي البنايات يجلس الشيخ عيد موسي جبالية، 58 عاما، فوق سجادة من الصوف، قال بعد أن قدم لنا الشاي وطبقاً من اللوز المحمص خصيصا للضيوف: «زمان كنا نسكن خياماً مصنوعة من شعر الأبل والأغنام، وكنا دائمي التنقل بين الجبال بحثا عن المراعي، لكن الصحة كانت بمب ومافيش أمراض. الآن الكل استقر في بيوت الحجر في أماكن قريبة من الدير، لأنه أصبح مورد رزقنا ».

 يتابع موسي: «بقالنا 6 سنين في جفاف ومافيش مطر كويس، لدرجة إننا بنحفر للآبار علي مسافة 30 متر بعد ما كنا بنلاقي الميه علي بعد 3 أو 4 أمتار علشان كده الناس بطلت تزرع واتجهت للعمل في الدير، الشغل هناك كتير وفلوسه حلوة وإحنا بنحافظ علي الدير وعلي الرهبان».

يتدخل أحمد جبالية، 40 عاما، في الحديث قائلا: «كنت أعمل بناءً، ولكن منذ أصبحت سانت كاترين محمية وإحنا مش بنعرف نبني غير بتصريح ومشاكل مع الحكومة، علشان كده أنا سبتها واشتغلت سواق علي عربية وباشوف رزقي مع السياح».

ويعد «أحمد جبالية» واحداً من الوجوه البدوية المشهورة في سانت كاترين، ينتظره الجميع علي جانبي الطرق التي تكاد تخلو تماما من السيارات لينقلهم بسيارته النصف نقل إلي حيث يريدون. وينتمي إلي قبيلة «جبالية» وهي واحدة من أكبر قبائل جنوب سيناء التي استوطنت سانت كاترين وتسيطر علي موارد العمل بها، خاصة تلك المنظومة التجارية التي تحيط بالدير، ويعتمد عليها البدو بشكل أساسي كمصدر للدخل.

يفتح الدير أبوابه خمسة أيام للزائرين الذين يأتون ليوم واحد فقط ضمن برنامج رحلة تبدأ عادة من الإسكندرية بزيارة الكنيسة التي قطعت عندها رقبة القديسة كاترين، مرورا بكنيسة ماري جرجس بالقاهرة لتنتهي الزيارة بدير سانت كاترين وصعود جبل موسي، وتعد تلك الخمسة أيام موسماً تجارياً متجدداً بالنسبة لبدو سانت كاترين وبخاصة قبيلة جبالية، حيث ينتشر أفرادها حول الدير بعضهم لبيع دليل خاص بالدير بلغات مختلفة إلي جانب الأشياء التذكارية المرتبطة بالمكان كالأشغال البدوية أو نوع خاص من الأحجار يطلقون عليه حجر كريستال والبيض الرخامي الملون، وبعضهم ينتظر مع جملة من يريد التمتع بجولة حول الدير من فوق جمل والبعض الآخر يعمل دليلاً للأفواج التي تبحث عن المغامرة في تسلق جبل سانت كاترين أو جبل موسي.

أما الجمال فهي من المهن الأساسية هناك، يصطف بعضهم في مواجهة الباب الرئيسي للدير انتظار للفوز بأحد السياح الراغب في صعود جبل موسي أو في التمتع بالالتفاف حول الدير من فوق جمل مقابل 50 جنيهاً بحد أدني.

يتابع: «يقوم الدير حاليا بصرف علاج منتظم للبدو إلي جانب تكفله بمعاشات شهرية بمتوسط 500 جنيه للعديد من الأسر البدوية التي تتكون من 5 أو 7 أفراد.

 كما أنه يهتم برعايتهم الطبية، وبه عيادة كاملة للتحاليل والأسنان والباطنة يقوم عليها طبيب مصري مقيم إلي جانب أطباء من الخارج يتناوبون علي الدير في كل التخصصات علي مدار السنة، ونحرص علي أن نأتي بالعلاج كله من الخارج، وفي بعض الأحيان تحتاج الحالة المرضية السفر إلي الخارج للعلاج وكل ذلك يأتي مقابل حماية البدو للدير وفق اتفاق قديم ترجع جذوره لبدايات الفتح الإسلامي لمصر».

----------


## اليمامة

والان نستكمل رحلتنا فوق اراضى سيناء المباركة وننتقل الى مدينة ابو رديس ..المدينة التالية لمدينة ابوزنيمة...الى هناااااااااااااااااااااااااك.


تقع أبو رديس على خليج السويس جنوب أبوزنيمة وتبلغ نحو 2400 كيلو متر مربع ، محاطة بسلاسل جبلية تتخللها بعض الوديان العميقة الخصبة ، وأبو رديس هى أول مدينة بترولية في سيناء ، حيث بدأ إنتاج البترول في حقولها البرية عام 1953 ، ثم اكتشف أول بئر بحري بها وهو حقل بلاعيم البحري عام 1961 ، أما إنتاج الغاز فبدأ بها عام 1976م ، لذلك فإن أغلبية سكان أبو رديس من العاملين بشركات البترول والغاز المنتشرة هناك.. أما أهم القرى الزراعية التابعة لها فهي قرية فيران بوادي فيران .. وهى منطقة معروفة من ذ القدم وتجود بها زراعة الفاكهة والزيتون ، وبها العديد من عيون وآبار المياه ، ويوجد في فيران دير البنات وهو من أقــدم و أهم الأديرة المسيحية في سيناء . 


قرية فيران
تعتبر قرية فيران حديقة المحافظة بحق حيث تحتوى على أجود أصناف الفاكهة مثل المشمش -الخوخ-الكنتلوب..الخ من الفاكهة ذات المذاق الخاص .. كما تنتشر بها مزارع الزيتون الزى يعد من أجود الأصناف.


دير السبع بنات
أصبح منذ القرن الرابع بعد الميلاد أول وأعظم مركز مسيحى فى شبة الجزيرة وكان مركز أساكفة سيناء وقد بنى في نفس التوقيت بناء دير سانت كاترين ليكون مقرا لأقامه الراهبات وتوجد به كنيسة صغيرة.

وادى مكتب
ويوجد على مقربة من وادي المغارة وتوجد به آلاف من النقوش القبطية واليونانية والعبرية.. وللنقوش القبطية في سيناء أهمية خاصة حيث تثبت صلات مصر القديمة بسيناء.....

----------


## اليمامة

غياب الحوافز يحد من اقبال المستثمرين على سيناء


حمل رجال الأعمال الحكومات المتعاقبة مسؤولية عدم إقبال المستثمرين على الاستثمار في سيناء،‏ وطالبوا بأن تضع الدولة خطة تنمية لسنوات مقبلة مدعومة بالمميزات والحوافز للمستثمرين في شمال ووسط سيناء وبعض مدن الجنوب، وطالب المستثمرون أيضاً بمنحهم‏ إعفاءات من الرسوم الجمركية والضرائب لمدد محددة،‏ وتقديم حوافز في مجال الزراعة،‏ وتوفير المياه واستكمال ترعة السلام ضمن مشروع تنمية سيناء، فيما يرى البعض أن مشروع تنمية سيناء هو مشروع قومي من المفترض أن تتبناه الدولة وليس رجال أعمال بمفردهم.

وأكد الدكتور حسن راتب رئيس جمعية مستثمري سيناء أن معظم المستثمرين يرى أن سيناء لا تجذب رجال الأعمال لأن الحكومة لا تقدم امتيازات كافية، وأشار إلى أن المشكلة الأساسية هى عدم تمليك الأرض في سيناء باعتبارها منطقة حدودية وبها بعض الاعتبارات الأمنية، وأرجع راتب مخاوف الحكومة من التمليك إلى تسرب الأرض إلى جنسيات أخرى أو إلى إسرائليين، واستدرك أنه رغم وجاهة السبب، إلا أن هناك خيارات أخرى يمكن تطبيقها، مثل وضع الضوابط على عمليات البيع للغير، وخضوعها لموافقة الجهات الأمنية والإدارية.

ودعا راتب لتفعيل كل المشروعات الموجودة في سيناء دون تلكؤ واستكمال الجزء الصغير الذي ينقص إتمام العمل دائماً ويوقف مشاريع بأكملها، وأكد أنه مع استكمال هذه النواقص سيبدأ السكان والمستثمرون في التقاطر على سيناء، ويكون هناك انتعاش اقتصادي واستثماري وصناعي وزراعي، معتبراً هذا الاستكمال الحكومي أحد الحلقات المهمة في مخطط الدولة وفرصة لتفريغ الزيادات السكانية من العواصم والمدن المزدحمة.

ولأن مدينة شرم الشيخ هي الأوفر حظاً وشهرة محلياً وعالمياً في محافظة جنوب سيناء، فقد استحوذت على معظم النشاط السياحي بخلاف 8 مدن أخرى هي رأس سدر،‏ أبوزنيمة،‏ أبو رديس،‏ طور سيناء،‏ دهب،‏ طابا،‏ سانت كاترين،‏ نويبع،‏ وكلها تمتلك مقومات منافسة غير أنها لم تحظ بعد بالدعم الحكومي الكافي‏.

وطالب الشيخ موسى حسن حميد، أمين وحدة الرويسات بالحزب الوطني الديمقراطي في شرم الشيخ، بأن يكون هناك تخطيط علمي مدروس في انشاء الفنادق بمدينة شرم الشيخ التي تتمتع بطلب متزايد، وان يتم توجيه الاستثمارات السياحية الي بقية المدن التي تتمتع بمقومات وإمكانات سياحية‏.‏

كما طالب بضرورة وجود فرع لبنك التنمية الزراعية لإقراض المزارعين من البدو، حيث يعتبر ارتفاع أسعار مستلزمات الإنتاج الزراعي معوقاً أساسياً في التنمية الزراعية التي يجب الاهتمام بها حتي لا يكون هناك اعتماد كلي على السياحة كمورد اقتصادي في جنوب سيناء، وأشار إلى أن بدو سيناء جزء مهم ومؤثر في نسيج المجتمع المصري، لافتاً لضرورة تطوير الخدمات ودعم المشروعات الصغيرة والحرف البدوية والتراثية وتحسين خدمات النقل من المحافظات المختلفة إلى سيناء‏.

وقال الشيخ موسى الذي يمثل قبائل بدو جنوب ووسط سيناء أنه رغم ما حققته شرم الشيخ من سمعة عالمية في مجال السياحة، إلا أن جنوب سيناء تحتاج إلى تنمية لأن معظم مقوماتها الطبيعية والاقتصادية والتاريخية والأثرية ومدنها التي تذخر بالكنوز والنفائس لم تكتشف أو تستغل بعد، منذ عودة طابا للسيادة المصرية.‏

ودعا لحفز الاستثمارات الصناعية بمنطقة أبوزنيمة المليئة بالمعادن والبترول، والتي تحتاج إلى ضخ استثمارات طائلة، حيث ترتفع تكلفة إنشاء المصانع عن غيرها من الأنشطة‏.‏

وطالب بتوصيل مياه ترعة السلام إلى رأس سدر التي تعد أقرب مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء إلى الترعة، حيث توجد الأراضي الصالحة للزراعة، مشيراً إلى أن تقسيم الأراضي هناك إلى درجات أولى،‏ ثانية،‏ ثالثة لا يعني عدم صلاحيتها للزراعة،‏ إذ توجد ‏170‏ ألف فدان صالحة للزراعة تنتظر مياه ترعة السلام.‏

وأكد أن مدينة الطور لم تأخذ حقها تسويقياً في التنمية رغم ما تحوزه من مقومات سياحية، مشيراً إلى مطالب المستثمرين بتعبيد الطريق بين وادي الطور و«سانت كاترين» بطول 60 كلم،‏ لما له من أهمية اقتصادية تشغيلية عالية، ‏فيما تحتاج منطقة دهب الشهيرة بمنطقة الغوص والشعب المرجانية والمحارات التي تجذب السياح للرحلات البحرية‏ إلى التسويق السياحي لوضعها على الخريطة السياحية العالمية، كما نادى بضرورة تطوير مطار لخدمة منطقة طابا نويبع لأنهما من المناطق التي تأثرت بالعوامل السياسية التي أثرت في اقتصادهما.‏

نجاحات وآمال مدن الجنوب

‏وأكد اللواء محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء أنه يجب الفصل بين محافظة جنوب سيناء وشقيقتها شمال سيناء عند الحديث عن المشروع القومي لتنمية سيناء.

وقال إن الأولى قطعت شوطاً كبيراً في تنفيذ المشروع أكثر من الذي كان مخططاً لها في قطاعات‏ الصحة،‏ والتعليم،‏ والطرق، والسياحة‏.‏ ونفى متولي أن‏ وسط سيناء ليست به تنمية،‏ فهناك تنمية في مدينة سانت كاترين باعتبارها من المدن السياحية المهمة‏.‏

وعن الانتقادات التنموية بالاعتماد في تنمية جنوب سيناء على السياحة فقط، قال محافظ جنوب سيناء‏ إن التنمية الصناعية تستوجب استغلال كافة الموارد المحجرية والتعدينية الموجودة بالمحافظة،‏ مثل الرخام والرمل، ومن ثم دعا لإنشاء مصانع بجوار مناطق استخراج الخامات حتى يتم استغلالها وتشغيل أبناء المحافظة غير المؤهلين للعمل في السياحة ونشر التعمير في هذه المناطق.

وبالنسبة إلى التنمية الزراعية قال المحافظ إنه رغم أن جنوب سيناء تنتشر بها الأراضي الشاسعة الصالحة للزراعة،‏ إلا أنها تعاني في الوقت نفسه من ندرة المياه،‏ فليس لدى المحافظة ترعة السلام مثل شمال سيناء،‏ ولذلك فهي تعتمد على مياه الآبار،‏ سواء في الشرب أو الزراعة،‏ مع ملاحظة أن الاختيار الأول والأساسي بالنسبة لمياه الآبار الصالحة للشرب يكون دائماً لصالح الإنسان الذي يحتاج لهذه المياه لاستمرار حياته،‏ ورغم العائق فقد بلغت مساحة الأراضي المزروعة‏21‏ ألف فدان وهي تكاد تغطي احتياجات مواطني جنوب سيناء من الخضر والفاكهة‏.‏

وأضاف المحافظ، إنه بالنسبة لمدينة رأس سدر فعندما تمت تنميتها كانت هذه التنمية لصالح السياحة الداخلية لقربها من مدينة القاهرة، ولم تنم لصالح السياحة الخارجية،‏ ولكن بعد النجاح الذي حققته مدينة شرم الشيخ طالب مستثمرو رأس سدر بإقامة مطار بها لتصبح مدينة سياحية مثل شرم الشيخ،‏ وبالفعل تم تخصيص الأرض لإقامة المطار، ولكن إسناد هيئة الطيران المدني مناقصة إنشاء المطار إلى شركة غير ملتزمة عطل إنشاء المطار الذي سيعمل على تنمية رأس سدر كمدينة سياحية داخلياً وخارجياً.

وقال إنه بمجرد انتهاء النزاعات القضائية سيتم إنشاء المطار‏،‏ وبالنسبة إلى طابا قال إنه ليس بها مشكلات،‏ كونها مدينة بها عدد من المشروعات السياحية والفنادق الناجحة، أما مدينة نويبع فتعاني من مشكلة إنشاء المشروعات السياحية أولاً أو المطار وبعده المشروعات السياحية‏.‏ وكشف متولي عن وجود خطة لبناء الفنادق واستراتيجية محددة حتى عام‏2022،‏ والدليل وقف عمليات البناء في مدينة شرم الشيخ،‏ لأنها استنفدت المخطط لها‏.‏

وأكد اللواء محمد هاني متولي محافظ جنوب سيناء على أهمية دور القطاع الخاص في تنمية جنوب سيناء، وقال إن القطاع الخاص استثمر خلال الفترة السابقة بهدف تنمية موارده، ودعا إلى ضرورة زيادة المشاركة المجتمعية لرجال الأعمال،‏ خصوصاً أن الدولة قدمت عدداً من الحوافز لهم،‏ مما يتطلب مساهمتهم في تطوير قطاعات الصحة والخدمات.
‏
الحلول

ويرى خبراء التنمية والتخطيط أنه حتى تحدث تنمية حقيقية في سيناء لا بد من اتخاذ عدة خطوات، يتقدمها جذب أكبر عدد من الكوادر العلمية والإدارية للعمل في سيناء مع توفير درجة عالية من اللامركزية وحرية الحركة واتخاذ القرار بعيداً عن البيروقراطية، كما يجب الاعتماد في جميع العمليات التنموية في سيناء على أبنائها في المقام الأول، وطالبوا بوقف تحصيل مبالغ كبيرة من المستثمرين الراغبين في إقامة مشروعات صناعية مثل الإسمنت والزجاج والجبس والصناعات التعدينية، على أن يكون ذلك وفق استراتيجية محكمة تضمن للدولة ضخ الأموال في الاستثمار والتنمية وفق المخططات الموضوعة مسبقاً.

ومن المقترحات أيضاً إنشاء شركات قابضة يشارك في ملكيتها وإدارتها القطاع الخاص، وذلك بهدف توفير الأموال اللازمة للمشروعات الكبيرة والمتوسطة. وهناك اتجاه يرى إمكانية قيام الدولة بتأسيس شركتين استثماريتين لشمال وجنوب سيناء كل واحدة منهما برأسمال 100 مليون جنيه أسوة بما تم في الصعيد لتوفير التمويل للمشروعات.

ومن الحلول أيضاً قيام الصندوق الاجتماعي للتنمية بوضع خطط عاجلة لإقامة مراكز لتنشيط تنمية المشروعات الصغيرة والمتناهية في الصغر ومنح حوافز إضافية استثنائية لأبناء منطقة سيناء.

----------


## اليمامة

ونستكمل مجددا بعض الصور عن المحافظة ذاتها واتمنى ان تحوز على اعجابكم

صيد الاسماك فى محمية ابو جالوم بمحافظة جنوب سيناء


صيد الاسماك في محمية ابو جالوم التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

اعلنت ابو جالوم كمحمية طبيعية بقرار السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم1511 لسنة 1992

أهمية محمية ابو جالوم

تتمثل في وجود طبوغرافية خاصة حيث تقترب الجبال من الشواطئ، وفي إحتوائها علي أنظمة بيئية متنوعة من *الشعاب المرجانية والكائنات البحرية والحشائش البحرية واللاجونات والأنظمة البيئية الصحرواية والجبلية *

تزخر الجبال والوديان بالحيوانات والطيور والنباتات البرية *

تعتبر المناطق الفاصلة بين المحميات الطبيعية الواقعة علي خليج العقبة مناطق حماية بيئية وهي تشتمل علي المدن والمناطق الأستثمارية "مدينة شرم الشيخ - مدينة دهب

النباتات النادرة فى محمية ابو جالوم فى جنوب سيناء


النباتات النادرة في محمية ابو جالوم في محافظة جنوب سيناء

و تتميز منطقة ابو جالوم بنظام بيئي متكامل يجمع بين البيئية الصحروية والجبالية و مجموعة الوديان التى تتخللها مما يعطى جمالا خاصا للمنطقة ..بالاضافه لبيئة بحرية غنية بنوعيات رائعة من الشعاب المرجانية و الاسماك الملونة كما توجد بالمنطقة حياة برية متمثلة في(الغزلأن- التياتل- الثعالب- الوبر- ام الريشات- القنفذ الظهرى وكثير من القوارض والزواحف). كما تعيش ايضا بالمنطقة انواع مختلفة من الطيور خاصة الجوارح كالنسور والعقاب

لجبال المطلة على البحر فى محمية ابو جالوم بالمحافظة


 الجبال المطلة على البحر في محمية ابو جالوم في جنوب سيناء

تتميز محمية ابو جالوم بجبالها الجرانيتية الرائعة والتى تنتهى فجاة علي سهل ساحلى ضيق غنى فى مقدمتة بالشعاب المرجانية . ويقع مركز الزوار فى ابو جالون عند الحدود الجنوبية للمحمية وسوف يضم ايضا مركز للمعلومات يخدم به مراقبون للحديقة يكونون مسئولين عن تسير امور منطقة أبو جالون 

شاطىء محمية ابو جالوم بمحافظة جنوب سيناء


شاطئ محمية ابو جالوم في محافظة جنوب سيناء

تقع محمية ابو جالوم شمال مدينة دهب و تم إعلانها بنفس قرار محمية نبق و تتميز هذه المنطقة بنظام بيئي متكامل يجمع بين البيئة الصحراوية والجبلية بجانب بيئة بحرية غنية بالشعاب المرجانية و الأسماك الملونة كما توجد الغزلان ، و التياتل ، و الثعالب ، و الوبر ، و أم الريشات ، القنفد الظهري والعديد من الزواحف والقوارض وتعيش بالمنطقة أنواع من الجوارح كالنسور والعقاب . كما تتميز المحمية بوجود عدد 44 نوعا من النباتات النادرة من إجمالي 165 نوع توجد بشبه جزيرة سيناء

النباتات النادرة فى محمية نبق بجنوب سيناء


النباتات النادرة في محمية نبق في جنوب سيناء

و تتميز محمية نبق بالتنوع الفريد الذي يجمع بين البيئة الصحراوية والجبلية وما يتخللها من وديان زاخرة بنباتات طبيعية وأيضا نبات المانجروف الذي ينمو على رمال شاطئ البحر بكثافة

و توجد بعض انواع النباتات وتحتوى نبق على 134 نوعا من النباتات منها حوالى 86 نوعا اندثرت

و قاع الخليج بهمحمية نبق به العديد من الشعاب المرجانية والاسماك الملونة و المحاريات وتوجد بها العديد الحيوانات البرية مثل ( الغزلان - التياتل - الثعالب ) وايضا العديد من انواع القوارض والزواحف كما توجد بعض الثديات الصغيرة الاخرى . وتهاجر اليها انواع من الطيور مثل ( العقاب النسارية - الخواضات - طائر البلاشون )... ومن النباتات الشهيرة بمنطقة نبق شجر الارك و هى اكبر تجمع لهذا الشجر في مصر و الشرق الاوسط وله فائدة عظيمة

الاحياء البرية داخل محمية نبق بالمحافظة


 الاحياء البرية داخل محمية نبق في محافظة جنوب سيناء

تتمثل أهمية منطقة نبق في إحتوائها علي عدة أنظمة بيئية هامة تشمل

* الشعاب المرجانية وتواجدها كأعلي منطقة جغرافية لغابة المانجروف الموجودة بكثافة علي امتداد 4.5 كم من سواحلها وما يحتويه من كثبان رملية مغطاة بغطاء نباتي

الأراضي الرطبة والأعشاب البحرية

واحة من المياه العكره وأنظمة بيئية صحرواية جبلية ووديان وما تأويه من حيوانات مثل:الغزال والوعل والضبع والزواحف وكثيراً من الطيور المقيمة والمهاجرة بالإضافة إلي اللافقاريات الأخري

عيون حمام موسى بالمحافظة


عيون حمام موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء

عيون موسى : تقع عيون موسى على بعد نحو 60 كم جنوبى نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى (أسفل قناة السويس ) وتعرف هذه العيون .. فضلا عن جمال الطبيعة حولها - بأن لها فوائد صحية عديدة حيث تعالج بعض الأمراض الجلدية والروماتيزم وتفيد أيضا الجهاز الهضمى 

احد عيون حمام موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء


احد عيون حمام موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء

الأعشاب الطبية فى سيناء : تذخر أرض سيناء بالعديد من النباتات والأعشاب البرية ذات الفوائد الصحية الكبيرة والتى يقبل عليها ويسأل عنها السياح خاصة فى منطقة سانت كاترين مثل الزعتر الذى يعالج الكحة والأمراض الصدرية ، و الحبج الذى له أثار إيجابية فى علاج المغص و الرطوبة ، و الشيح الذى يخفف المغص ويطرد الميكروبات والحنضل المفيد فى علاج الروماتيزم والسموه المفيد لعلاج مرض السكر و الامراض الجلدية .. أما السكران فإنه مخدر طبيعى و له آثار علاجية للقلب و تقلص العضلات .. و غيرها

حمام موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء


حمام موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء

حمام موسى : يقع حمام موسى شمال مدينة الطور بنحو ثلاثة كيلو مترات .. وتتدفق مياه الحمام من خمس عيون تصب فى حمام على شكل حوض محاط بمبنى ، وتستخدم هذه المياه الكبريتية الساخنة (37 درجة مئوية) فى شفاء العديد من أمراض الروماتيزم والأمراض الجلدية ، وقد تم تطوير الحمام والمنطقة المحيطة به لاستغلاله سياحياً

جبل موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء


جبل موسى في محافظة جنوب سيناء

جبل موسى : توجد فى أعلى قمته كنيسة صغيرة وجامع .. ويحرص السائحون على تسلق الجبل عقب منتصف الليل ليصلوا قمته قبيل شروق الشمس .. ورغم مشقة الرحلة وصعوبة تسلق الجبل ثم 750 درجاً من الصخر فى قمته .. إلا أن منظر الشروق فى تلك البقعة متعة تستحق كل مشقة حيث تبدو قمم الجبال المحيطة وكأنها قد اكتست بلون أحمر مع بزوغ الشمس

البدو في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 البدو في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

صدر القرار رقم 613 لسنة 88 بإنشاء محمية طبيعية في منطقة سانت كاترين لتمتعها بمقومات طبيعية وحضارية وتاريخية ذات طابع خاص فهي منطقة ذات تراث حضاري عتيق هذا بالإضافة إلى كونها محمية طبيعية تضم العديد من الحيوانات النادرة مثل التياتل ، الغزال ، الذئاب ، الثعالب ، الضباع ، الأرانب البرية ، والزاحف - الضب ، الورل ، الحية المقرنة - وطيور مثل طائر الحبارى و العديد من النباتات و الأعشاب الطبية 

مسجد و كنيسة داخل دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


مسجد و كنيسة داخل دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

بني دير سانت كاترين منذ حوالي 400 سنة على يد الإمبراطور الروماني حاستين لحماية الرهبان والنسك المقيمين بالمنطقة ويعتبر من أقدم الأديرة المسيحية المتواجدة حاليا وهو ينتمي للكنيسة اليونانية الأرثوذكسية ويقع الدير عند قاعدة جيل موسى حيث كلم الله موسى . ويرجع اسم الدير إلى الشهيدة المقدسة كاترين التي عاشت في القرن الثالث الميلادي حيث رفاتها عند قمة جبل كاترين . والدير في المقام الأول مكان مقدس حيث يقضى الرهبان حياتهم في الصلاة وأعمال العبادة. ولذلك حددت ساعات الزيارة من التاسعة صباحا حتى الثانية عشر ظهرا كل يوم عدا الجمعة والأحد وأيام أعياد الكنيسة . ويتميز الدير بكرمه الشديد ولكن ضغط الزوار كان له الأثر في تحفظ الدير تجاه هذا التقليد 

من داخل مدينة سانت كاترين في جنوب سيناء


 من داخل مدينة سانت كاترين في جنوب سيناء

تعد مدينة سانت كاترين أكثر مدن سيناء خصوصية وتميزاً ، فهي أعلى الأماكن المأهولة في سيناء حيث تقع على هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر ، وتحيط بها مجموعة جبال هي الأعلى في سيناء بل وفي مصر كلها ، وأعلاها قمة جبل كاترين وجبل موسى وجبل الصفصافة وغيرها . هذا الارتفاع جعل لها مناخاً متميزاً أيضاً ، فهو معتدل في الصيف شديد البرودة في الشتاء ، مما يعطى لها جمالاً خاصة عندما تكسو الثلوج قمم الجبال ، وقد أعلنت المنطقة محمية طبيعية . وتاريخياً ، هي منطقة ذات أهمية كبيرة ، وقد تطرقنا لها سابقاً. تقع سانت كاترين على بعد 150 كيلو متراً جنوب أبورديس وحوالي 65 كيلو متراً شرق نويبع فهي تتوسط جنوب سيناء وتبلغ مساحتها 819 كيلو متر مربع ، ويعمل معظم السكان بالزراعة وبعضهم بالرعي ، والبعض الآخر يعمل بالسياحة سواء في المدينة نفسها أو في سياحة السفاري في الأودية والجبال المحيطة بها

اثر النبي صالح في سانت كاترين التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء


اثر النبي صالح في سانت كاترين التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

قبرا النبى صالح وهارون : على مدخل مدينة سانت كاترين يوجد قبر النبى صالح .. وقبر هارون وهما من المزارات الدينية السياحية

الطريق الى وادي فيران في مدينة ابو رديس التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء


 الطريق الى وادي فيران في مدينة ابو رديس التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

تعتبر قرية فيران حديقة محافظة جنوب سيناء بحق حيث تحتوى على أجود أصناف الفاكهة مثل المشمش -الخوخ-الكنتلوب..الخ من الفاكهة ذات المذاق الخاص .. كما تنتشر بها مزارع الزيتون الزى يعد من أجود الأصناف

مجموعة من السائحين في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


مجموعة من السائحين في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

تعتبر منطقة سانت كاترين من المناطق التى تتمتع بمقومات طبيعية وحضارية وتاريخية ذات طابع خاص.. لذلك فقد صدر القرار الوزارى رقم 613لسنة 1988بانشاء محمية طبيعية فى منطقة سانت كاترين

الجبال في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 الجبال في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

وتضم المحمية مواقع متعددة ذات أهمية أثرية أو دينية أو ثقافية,ومن أشهرها دير سانت كاترين وجبل سيناء, كما تضم أعلى جبال فى مصر. ويضم هذا النطام الأيكولوجى للمرتفعات تنوعا مدهشا من النباتات والحيوانات, وبعض منها لامثيل له بأى مكان آخر فى العالم

الطبيعة الخضراء في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 الطبيعة الخضراء في محمية سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

تقع قمة جبل سيناء أو جبل موسى العالية فى محمية سانت كاترين التى تغطى مساحة نحو 4250كيلو مترات مربعا من جبال سانت كاترين.ولقد بدأت ادارة محمية سانت كاترين عام1996, بهدف صون معالمها الطبيعية و الحضارية..مع السماح للبدو المحليين بالمضى فى أسلوب عيشهم المعتاد وللزوار بتذوق بعض مما يجعل هذه المنطقة فريدة

القلعة الحصينة في مدينة راس سدر في محافظة جنوب سيناء


 القلعة الحصينة في مدينة راس سدر في محافظة جنوب سيناء

تتميز منطقة رأس سدر بالعديد من الشواطئ والخلجان الطبيعية والتي تمتد بطول الشاطئ الأمر الذى يعمل على تنوع وتميز كل منطقة عن الأخرى من حيث الطبيعة العامة حيث تتنوع الشواطئ بالمنطقة من شواطئ رملية منبسطة وشبه منبسطة وشواطئ ذات تدرج طبيعي وشواطئ ذات طبيعة هضبية . تمتاز رأس سدر بميزة أخرى هامة تميزها باقي المناطق السياحية على مستوى الجمهورية وهى وفرة العيون والآبار بالمنطقة

دير السبع بنات في مدينة ابو رديس في محافظة جنوب سيناء


دير السبع بنات في مدينة ابو رديس في محافظة جنوب سيناء

دير السبع بنات : أصبح منذ القرن الرابع بعد الميلاد أول وأعظم مركز مسيحى فى شبه الجزيرة وكان مركز أساكفة سيناء وقد بنى في نفس التوقيت بناء دير سانت كاترين ليكون مقرا لأقامه الراهبات وتوجد به كنيسة صغيرة

من داخل دير السبع بنات في مدينة ابو رديس في محافظة جنوب سيناء


من داخل دير السبع بنات في مدينة ابو رديس في محافظة جنوب سيناء

أهم القرى الزراعية التابعة لمدينة ابو رديس فهي قرية فيران بوادي فيران .. وهى منطقة معروفة منذ القدم وتجود بها زراعة الفاكهة والزيتون ، وبها العديد من عيون وآبار المياه ، ويوجد في فيران دير البنات وهو من أقــدم و أهم الأديرة المسيحية في سيناء

مسجد في مدينة ابو رديس التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء 


مسجد في مدينة ابو رديس التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

تقع أبو رديس على خليج السويس جنوب أبوزنيمة وتبلغ نحو 2400 كيلو متر مربع ، محاطة بسلاسل جبلية تتخللها بعض الوديان العميقة الخصبة ، وأبو رديس هى أول مدينة بترولية في سيناء ، حيث بدأ إنتاج البترول في حقولها البرية عام 1953 ، ثم اكتشف أول بئر بحري بها وهو حقل بلاعيم البحري عام 1961 ، أما إنتاج الغاز فبدأ بها عام 1976م ، لذلك فإن أغلبية سكان أبو رديس من العاملين بشركات البترول والغاز المنتشرة هناك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
اليمامة 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

موضوع قيم وعرض شيق لكل اجزاء سيناء 

اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما 




*

----------


## اليمامة

الاستاذ العزيز اسكندرانى
اشكرك على مداخلتك الكريمة وكلامك الطيب وايضاهذا الفيديو الرائع لموسيقى تراثية من سيناء...واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن دائما.

----------


## اليمامة

والان نستكمل بقية مدن المحافظة وسانت كاترين


تعد مدينة سانت كاترين أكثر مدن سيناء خصوصية وتميزاً ، فهي أعلى الأماكن المأهولة في سيناء حيث تقع على هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر ، وتحيط بها مجموعة جبال هي الأعلى في سيناء بل وفي مصر كلها ، وأعلاها قمة جبل كاترين وجبل موسى وجبل الصفصافة وغيرها . هذا الارتفاع جعل لها مناخاً متميزاً أيضاً ، فهو معتدل في الصيف شديد البرودة في الشتاء ، مما يعطى لها جمالاً خاصة عندما تكسو الثلوج قمم الجبال ، وقد أعلنت المنطقة محمية طبيعية . وتاريخياً ، هي منطقة ذات أهمية كبيرة ، وقد تطرقنا لها سابقاً. تقع سانت كاترين على بعد 150 كيلو متراً جنوب أبورديس وحوالي 65 كيلو متراً شرق نويبع فهي تتوسط جنوب سيناء وتبلغ مساحتها 819 كيلو متر مربع ، ويعمل معظم السكان بالزراعة وبعضهم بالرعي ، والبعض الآخر يعمل بالسياحة سواء في المدينة نفسها أو في سياحة السفاري في الأودية والجبال المحيطة بها . 

اهم المعالم

دير سانت كاترين

بني دير سانت كاترين منذ حوالي 400 سنة على يد الإمبراطور الروماني حاستين لحماية الرهبان والنسك المقيمين بالمنطقة ويعتبر من أقدم الأديرة المسيحية المتواجدة حاليا وهو ينتمي للكنيسة اليونانية الأرثوذكسية ويقع الدير عند قاعدة جيل موسى حيث كلم الله موسى . ويرجع اسم الدير إلى الشهيدة المقدسة كاترين التي عاشت في القرن الثالث الميلادي حيث رفاتها عند قمة جبل كاترين . والدير في المقام الأول مكان مقدس حيث يقضى الرهبان حياتهم في الصلاة وأعمال العبادة. ولذلك حددت ساعات الزيارة من التاسعة صباحا حتى الثانية عشر ظهرا كل يوم عدا الجمعة والأحد وأيام أعياد الكنيسة . ويتميز الدير بكرمه الشديد ولكن ضغط الزوار كان له الأثر في تحفظ الدير تجاه هذا التقليد . تذكر انك ضيف وانك في مكان مقدس يستحق منا التقدير والاحترام

محمية سانت كاترين




تتميز المحمية بالعديد من المناطق الأثرية والثقافية والدينية وأكثرها شهرة هو دير سانت كاترين وجبل موسى وجيل كاترين أعلى قمة جبال في مصر . كما تحتوى المحمية على العديد من النباتات النادرة التي تختص بها عن أي مكان في العالم , كذلك الكثير من الحيوانات البرية المتنوعة للمزيد

----------


## اليمامة

تعد مدينة سانت كاترين أكثر مدن سيناء خصوصية و تميزاً ، فهي أعلى الأماكن المأهولة في سيناء حيث تقع على هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر ، و تحيط بها مجموعة جبال هي الأعلى في سيناء بل وفي مصر كلها ، و أعلاها قمة جبل كاترين وجبل موسى و جبل الصفصافة و غيرها . هذا الارتفاع جعل لها مناخاً متميزاً أيضاً ، فهو معتدل في الصيف شديد البرودة في الشتاء ، مما يعطى لها جمالاً خاصة عندما تكسو الثلوج قمم الجبال ، وقد أعلنت المنطقة محمية طبيعية . و تاريخياً ، هي منطقة ذات أهمية كبيرة ً. تقع سانت كاترين على بعد 150 كيلو متراً جنوب أبورديس وحوالي 65 كيلو متراً شرق نويبع فهي تتوسط جنوب سيناء وتبلغ مساحتها 819 كيلو متر مربع ، ويعمل معظم السكان بالزراعة و بعضهم بالرعي ، و البعض الآخر يعمل بالسياحة سواء في المدينة نفسها أو في سياحة السفاري في الأودية والجبال المحيطة بها

احد السياح في محمية سانت كاترين


جبال سانت كاترين

جبل سانت كاترين وهي أعلي قمة في مصر و تبلغ 2641 م فوق سطح البحر

جبل موسى وارتفاع قمته 2285 م

جبل الصفصافة وارتفاع قمته 2145 م

جبل قصر عباس وارتفاع قمته 2341 م

جبل الصناع و جبل أحمر و يتراوح ارتفاع قممهما بين 1969 م و 2037 م

حد البدو الذين يعيشون فوق قمة جبل في سانت كاترين


محمية سانت كاترين محمية طبيعية و ثقافية تقع في جنوب سيناء, تحيط بها جبال شاهقة و تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 4300 كم2.و أعلنت محمية عام 1988

تتميز المنطقة باحتوائها على أعلى قمم جبلية في مصر، كما تحتوي على العديد من الأحياء النباتية والحيوانية، فيوجد بها حوالي 27 نوعا من الزواحف النادرة و 425 نوعا من الفصائل النباتية النادرة منهاالطبية و منها السامة

احدى محطات البنزين في مدينة سانت كاترين


وتقع سانت كاترين فى قلب جنوب سيناء على بعد 300 كم من قناة السويس . وتبلغ مساحتها 5130 كم مربع. وتشتهر المدينة بالسياحة الدينية وسياحة السفارى وتسلق الجبال. ويوجد بها دير سانت كاترين وجبل موسى ومقام النبى هارون وغيرها من الاثار الدينية. كما يوجد بها العديد من المشروعات السياحية الكبرى. وتعتبر أكبر محمية طبيعية فى جمهورية مصر العربية من حيث المساحة

مدينة سانت كاترين saint-catherine


تعد مدينة سانت كاترين أكثر مدن سيناء خصوصية وتميزاً .. فهى أعلى الأماكن المأهولة فى سيناء حيث تقع على هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر .. وتحيط بها مجموعة جبال هى الأعلى فى سيناء بل وفى مصر كلها .. وأعلاها قمة جبل كاترين وجبل موسى وجبل الصفصافة وغيرها

هذا الارتفاع جعل لها مناخاً متميزاً أيضاً .. فهو معتدل فى الصيف شديد البرودة فى الشتاء .. مما يعطى لها جمالاً خاصة عندما تكسو الثلوج قمم الجبال .. وقد أعلنت المنطقة محمية طبيعية . وتاريخياً ..هى منطقة ذات أهمية كبيرة . . و أضيف إليها بعد تاريخى حضارى دينى آخر عندما شيد بها الدير المعروف الآن باسم دير سانت كاترين فى القرن السادس الميلادى .. ومازال من أعظم الآثار المسيحية فى مصر والعالم . هذا التميز فى الموقع والمناخ .. وفى التاريخ والجغرافيا .. انعكس على حاضر سانت كاترين التى تعد منطقة سياحية ذات طابع خاص .. و منطقة زراعية بسبب توفر مصادر المياه الجوفية بها

احد سكان مدينة سانت كاترين فوق قمة جبل بالمدينة


النباتات الطبية في سانت كاترين

أثبت العلم و العلماء أن العلاج بالنباتات الطبية و الأعشاب أخف ضرراً من الأدوية المستخلصة من المواد الكيميائية حيث اتجهت أبحاثهم و دراساتهم الآن الى استخلاص الدواء من النباتات الطبيعية و الأعشاب لعلاج الكثير من الأمراض و هذا الإتجاه أضاف إلى مدينة سانت كاترين ميزة أخرى حيث يكثر بها النباتات الطبية و الأعشاب التى تستخدم فى علاج كثير من الأمراض

جمال على قمة جبل في سانت كاترين


الحياة الحيوانية في سانت كاترين

تذخر منطقة سانت كاترين بالعديد من الحيوانات البرية مثل الثعالب والضباع والتياتل والغزلان والوعول والأرانب البرية والذئاب والقنفذ العربي والفأر الشوكي والجربوع والعديد من الزواحف مثل الطريشة .. وكذلك أنواع شتي من الطيور أهمها اللقلق والنسر والصقر والعقاب والعوسق والشنار والقطا المتوج والقمري وبومة بتلر والقنبرة والأبلق والتمير والغراب والعصفور والنعار والدرسة وغيرها . وقد أعلنت هذه المنطقة محمية طبيعية منذ عام 1988

من فوق احد جبال محمية سانت كاترين


جبل كاترين

جبل كاترين أو جبل القديسة كاترينا يقع في محافظة جنوب سيناء في مصر ، و يعتبر من أعلى الجبال في سيناء و يبلغ إرتفاعه 8563 قدم فوق سطح البحر ، تتساقط على الجبل الثلوج في فصل الشتاء مثل باقى جبال منطقة جنوب سيناء .

و سمي الجبل بهذا الإسم تخليدا للقديسة كاترين في المسيحية من الأسكندرية وهى من أهم القديسات في الغرب و لها دور كبير في انتشار المسيحية و ماتت فداء لذلك و يوجد بالمنطقة دير و هو دير طور سيناء أو دير سانت كاترين، و تقول القصة " أن رهبان دير وجدوا جسدها أعلى الجبل حيث تم إعدامها في الأسكندرية و من ثم إختفي جسدها من الأسكندرية و أن الملائكة قامت بوضع جسدها أعلى قمة الجبل ".

أعلى الجبل يوجد مصلى خاص بها في المكان الذى وجدم فيه جسدها . وبالقرب من المصلى يوجد حجرتين حيث الحجاج إلى الجبل يستطيعون البيات و يمكن تسلق الجبل من ممر قام أحد كهنة الدير ببنائه

و يعد الجبل معلما سياحيا يزوره السياح و يراقبون شروق و غروب الشمس من قمته كما يمكن مشاهدة خليجي العقبة و السويس من الأعلي

من قمة احد جبال سانت كاترين 


التراث الأثرى في محمية سانت كاترين

يوجد بالمحمية عدد كبير من الكنائس والأديرة مثل دير سانت كاترين و الآثار من العصر البيزنطي و العصر الفرعوني كما يوجد بالمحمية بعض الآبار ذات الأهمية التاريخية منها

بئر موسى *

بئر الزيتونة بعمق 38 م *

بئر هارون بعمق حوالي 40 م ويبعد عن المدينة بحوالي 2 كم *

من داخل دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


الكنيسة الكبرى في دير سانت كاترين بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

و هى أقدم الآثار المسيحية و ترجع إلى عهد الإمبراطور جيستيان فى القرن السادس الميلادى و قد صممت على شكل البازيليكا الرومانية الذى كان شائعا وقت بنائها عام 527م. وتقع فى الجزء الشمالى من الدير وتسمى أحيانا الكنيسة الكبرى أو الكاتدرائية .... وقد عرفت باسم كنيسة التجلى . . وبداخل الكنيسة صفان من الأعمدة .. وهى 12 عموداً تمثل شهور السنة . وعلى كل جانب يوجد 4 هياكل يحمل كل منها اسم أحد القديسين

رغم ما تعرضت له هذه الكنيسة فى مختلف العصور ، فإن الجزء الأكبر من سقفها ظل محفوظاً ، وتوجد بعض الكتابة القديمة على أجزاء منه من بينها : لأجل تحية ملكنا التقى جوستنيان العظيم < .. ايها الرب الذى تجلى برؤيته فى هذا المكان احفظ وارحم عبدك > أتيين < وبانى هذا الدير > ايليسيوس < (اليشع) و> نونا < والأول هو أول من أشرف على الدير .. أما اليشع فهو المهندس المعمارى الذى شيده .. وربما كانت > نونا< زوجته

احد الايقونات من دير سانت كاترين


ويقع دير سانت كاترين أسفل جبل سيناء ، فى منطقة جبلية وعرة المسالك حبتها الطبيعة بجمال آخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه العذبة . وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادى الراحة . وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز معوجة . وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى ، وسوره مشيد بأحجار الجرانيت وبه أبراج فى الأركان ويبلغ ارتفاع أسواره بين 12 و 15 متراً .. وتبلـغ أطـوال أضلاعـه 117 * 80 *77 *76 متراً تقريباً . ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى عندما أمر ببنائه الإمبراطورة هيلانه والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين سنة 432م ثم أكمل في عهد الإمبراطور جوستينيان سنة 545م ليكون معقلاً لرهبان سيناء وقد سمي في العصور التالية باسم دير القديسة كاترين أحد شهداء الإسكندرية لرؤية رآها أحد الرهبان في منامه بأنها نقلت إلى هذا الموضع فتم نقل رفاتها بناءً على ذلك وأطلق اسمها على الدير وعلى المنطقة كلها. وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بالعديد من المباني تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز وبه أبراج عالية في الأركان ومن أهم معالم الدير

وأهم مبانى الدير هى : الكنيسة الكبرى ، وكنيسة العليقة ، والجامع ، والمكتبة بالإضافة إلى قلايا الرهبان ومعصرة وطاحونتين ومخازن حبوب ومؤن وآبار للمياه

يتميز الدير باحتوائه على نبات نادر يطلق عليه "العليق" لا ينبت إلا في دير سانت كاترين وله مكانة خاصة لدى المسيحيين واليهود، ويتميز بأنه لا ينمو ولا يثمر ويكمن سره في خضاره الدائم، ويطلق عليه العديد من التسميات، منها نبات العليق أو الشجرة المقدسة أو شجرة العليقة الملتهبة، وسمي بالعليقة الملتهبة نسبة إلى المكان الذي رأى عنده نبي الله موسى النار في القصة التي أوردها القرآن الكريم

ويضم الدير ضمن أبنيته جامعًا بناه أنوشتكين وزير الخليفة الآمر بأحكام الله عام 500 هجرية في العصر الفاطمي الذي شهد قمة التعاون والتسامح بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فكان أشهر وأغلب وزراء الدولة الفاطمية وأطبائها من المسيحيين، وينفي الدكتور "ريحان" في دراسته عن دير سانت كاترين تلك المغالطات والأكاذيب التي كتبها مؤرخو الغرب حول قصة بناء الجامع داخل الدير ومنهم المؤرخ "galey" الذي ذكر أن الخليفة الفاطمي الحاكم بأمر الله قد أمر عام 1000م بهدم الدير، ولكن الرهبان قد توسلوا إليه ألا يهدمه ولإرضائه قاموا ببناء مسجد بداخله

ولكن الحقيقة والثابت أثريا من خلال الكتابات المحفورة على كرسي الشمعدان داخل الجامع ونص المنبر أن هذا الجامع قد بني في عهد الآمر بأحكام الله الفاطمي عام 500 هجرية 1106 ميلادية وبناه وزيره أبو المنصور أنوشتكين، وأن الحاكم بأمر الله لا علاقة له ببناء الجامع

ولهذا فإن القائمين على خدمة الدير وزواره والمسئولين عن توفير المؤن وحراسة المباني، هم من المسلمين الذين يعرفون بـ"الجبالية" نسبة إلى أنهم من سكان منطقة جبل موسى عليه السلام وقد تولوا شئون الدير منذ القرن السادس الميلادي وإلى الآن، وهم من أشهر القبائل الموجودة، بسيناء واشتهر عن أجدادهم بأنهم خليط من المصريين والقوقازيين "الأوروبيين

دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


يعتبر جنوب سيناء منذ العصور المسيحية الأولى أحد أهم مناطق الجذب للرهبان المسيحيين ، وقد أقام هؤلاء الرهبان العديد من الأديرة والكنائس فى أودية سيناء أشهر ما بقى منها دير طور سيناء المعروف باسم دير سانت كاترين

ويقع الدير أسفل جبل سيناء ، فى منطقة جبلية وعرة المسالك حبتها الطبيعة بجمال آخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه العذبة . وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادى الراحة . وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز معوجة . وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى ، وسوره مشيد بأحجار الجرانيت وبه أبراج فى الأركان ويبلغ ارتفاع أسواره بين 12 و 15 متراً .. وتبلـغ أطـوال أضلاعـه 117 * 80 *77 *76 متراً تقريباً . ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى عندما أمر ببنائه الإمبراطورة هيلانه والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين سنة 432م ثم أكمل في عهد الإمبراطور جوستينيان سنة 545م ليكون معقلاً لرهبان سيناء وقد سمي في العصور التالية باسم دير القديسة كاترين أحد شهداء الإسكندرية لرؤية رآها أحد الرهبان في منامه بأنها نقلت إلى هذا الموضع فتم نقل رفاتها بناءً على ذلك وأطلق اسمها على الدير وعلى المنطقة كلها. وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بالعديد من المباني تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز وبه أبراج عالية في الأركان ومن أهم معالم الدير

وأهم مبانى الدير هى : الكنيسة الكبرى ، وكنيسة العليقة ، والجامع ، والمكتبة بالإضافة إلى قلايا الرهبان ومعصرة وطاحونتين ومخازن حبوب ومؤن وآبار للمياه 

الجبال الشاهقة في محمية سانت كاترين


و تقع محمية سانت كاترين في نهاية لقاء وادي الإسباعية مع وادي الأربعين علي هضبة مرتفعة تحيطها ارتفاعات شاهقة تتمثل في عدة جبال متباينة الارتفاع هي جبل سانت كاترين أعلي قمة في مصر وجبل موسي وجبل الصفصافة وجبل الصناع وجبل أحر وجبل عباس . وتتميز هذه الجبال بميول حادة متموجة يصعب الصعود عليها بدون وجود مدقات محددة ، ومحمية سانت كاترين هي محمية فريدة من نوعها في مصر حيث تضم نوعية من المكونات الجديرة بالحماية .. فهي محمية تاريخية ذات تراث حضاري فريد من نوعه يتمثل في دير سانت كاترين بمحتوياته المعمارية وكنوزه الفنية والأثرية ، وبالجبال المقدسة حولها ذات الأهمية الدينية فضلاً عن بعض الآثار الدينية الأخري مثل قبر النبي صالح وقبر هارون

صورة من اعلى لدير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


نظام دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

نظام الرهبنة الحالى الذى يتبعه رهبان دير سانت كاترين هو نظام القديس باسيليوس الكبير (329 - 379 م) أحد تلاميذ الأنبا باخوم (290-348 م) .. حيث ينذر الراهب نفسه لحياة التقشف والعبادة مع العمل المشترك جنباً إلى جنب

بوابة دير سانت كاترين


مكتبة دير سانت كاترين عبارة عن ثلاث غرف فى صف واحد تضم آلاف المخطوطات الأثرية باللغات العربية و اليونانية و السيريانية و يبلغ عدد المخطوطات 6000 مخطوط نادر من بينها مخطوطات تاريخية و جغرافية وفلسفية إضافة إلى نحو 2000 وثيقة وفرمان أعطاها الولاة للدير ومعظمها من العصر الفاطمى . إلى جانب ذلك يضم الدير معصرة لاستخراج الزيت من الزيتون .. وبئر ماء وشجرة العليقة ومخزن قديم للطعام وحوله حديقة واسعة بها حجرة للجماجم تجمع رفات الرهبان . . وفى أعلى جبل موسى كنيسة صغيرة يصعد إليها الزائرون وعلى مقربة منها مسجد صغير

دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


المكتبة في دير سانت كاترين

يرجع الكثير من شهرة دير سانت كاترين إلى مكتبته الغنية بالمخطوطات وتقع فى الطبقة الثالثة من بناء قديم جنوب الكنيسة الكبرى .. وتضم المكتبة إلى جانب المخطوطات النادرة عدداً من الوثائق والفرمانات التى أعطاها الخلفاء والحكام للدير .. أشهرها ما يقال بأنه وثيقة من الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطى فيها الأمان للدير والرهبان .. والوثيقة على نحو ما يعتقد كتبها عمر بن الخطاب

كنيسة داخل دير سانت كاترين


فى صدر الكنيسة الكبرى في سانت كاترين حنية مستديرة حلى سقفها وجوانبها بالفسيفساء ... وهى أهم مافى الدير كله حيث انها من أشهر الفسيفساء المسيحية فى العالم كله . ولا يضارعها فى قيمتها الفنية إلا فسيفساء أياصوفيا فى استانبول . وتمثل هذه الفسيفساء مناظر من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد . والمنظر الرئيسى فيها يمثل السيد المسيح فى الوسط وعلى يمينه العذراء وعلى يساره موسى .. بينما بطرس مستلقيا عند قدميه وعلى الجدار يوجد منظران يمثل أحدهما موسى يتلقى الشريعة فوق جبال سيناء ، والثانى يمثل موسى وقد ركع أمام الشجرة .. وامتدت إليه من فوق لهيبها يد الله مشيرة إليه

وتحت سقف هذه القبة والفسيفساء . . يوجد التابوت الذى وضعت داخله بقايا جثة القديسة كاترين داخل صندوقين من الفضة .. فى أحدهما جمجمة القديسة وفوق الصندوق تاج من الذهب المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة ويحتوى الآخر على يدها اليسرى .. وقد حليت بالخواتم الذهبية والفصوص الثمينة .. وفى الناحية الأخرى صندوقان كبيران من الفضة على كل منهما صورة القديسة كاترين وداخلهما هدايا ثمينة مما أهداه الملوك والموسرون إلى الدير .وفى كل مكان بالكنيسة تنتشر الأيقونات الجميلة ذات الأهمية التاريخية الكبرى حيث تعرض نحو 150 أيقونة من مجموع حوالى 2000 أيقونة من بينها أيقونات نادرة المثيل صنعت فى القرن السادس .. كما يعود جزء منها إلى أوائل العهد البيزنطى .. وقسم إلى الفترة من القرن الحادى عشر حتى الخامس عشر

وتتدلى الثريات الثمينة حتى تبدو الكنيسة أشبه بمتحف للفنون .. أما أقدس مكان فى الكنيسة فيقع خلفها ويمكن الوصول إليه من الجانبين وهو هيكل الشجرة .. أى المكان الذى يعتقد أن موسى وقف فيه عندما تجلى الله له وخاطبه

من داخل محمية سانت كاترين


تبلغ مساحة محمية سانت كاترين حوالى 4300 كم2 من جنوب سيناء و توفر هذه المساحة فرصاً رائعة لعمل رحلات السفارى و التمتع بالطبيعة وسط أجمل المناظر فى مصر- أعلنت سانت كاترين و ما حولها كمحمية طبيعية وتتمتع محمية سانت كاترين بمقومات طبيعية و حضارية ذات طابع خاص فهى منطقة ذات تراث عريق

بوابة دير سانت كاترين

كان السبب المباشر لبناء الدير هو استجابة جستنيان لمناشدة الرهبان المقيمين بكنيسة العليقة وحول الجبل المقدس ببناء دير كبير يجتمعون فيه، ولكن جستنيان كان يهدف من وراء البناء أهدافا عدة، منها تأمين الحدود الشرقية للإمبراطورية ضد أخطار الفرس، وتأمين طرق المواصلات بين مصر وفلسطين، أي أن يكون الدير أشبه بالحصن الحربي، أيضا والعمل على نشر الدين المسيحي، وهو جانب ديني

وقد سجل المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر "دير سانت كاترين" عام 1993م كأحد الآثار المصرية التي ترجع إلى العصر البيزنطي وهو يخص "طائفة اليونان الروم الأرثوذكس"، ويضم مجموعة من المنشآت منها الكنيسة الرئيسية "كنيسة التجلي" و"كنيسة العليقة" وتسع كنائس جانبية صغيرة، و10 كنائس فرعية، وقلايات للرهبان، وحجرة طعام، ومعصرة للزيتون وجامع فاطمي ومكتبة كبيرة، بالإضافة إلى منطقة خدمات تشمل مخازن الحبوب والمطابخ والأفران، ويعود تاريخ إنشاء بعض هذه المنشآت إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي

وتعد مكتبة دير سانت كاترين من أهم المزارات التي يهتم بزيارتها زوار الدير سواء من السائحين أو المهتمين والدارسين للمخطوطات والنادر من الكتب القديمة، فهي تحوي ستة آلاف مخطوط، منها 600 مخطوط باللغة العربية، علاوة على المخطوطات اليونانية والأرمينية والإثيوبية والقبطية والسوريانية، وهي مخطوطات دينية وتاريخية وجغرافية وفلسفية، وأقدمها يعود للقرن الرابع الميلادي، كما تضم المكتبة عددًا من الفرمانات الصادرة من الخلفاء المسلمين لتأمين أهل الكتاب، ومن أهم مخطوطات الدير، مخطوطان خرجا منه في ظروف تاريخية معينة، أحدهما محفوظ بالمتحف البريطاني والآخر بتركيا

المخطوط الأول: وهو مخطوط التوراة اليونانية المعروف باسم (كودكس سيناتيكوس) الذي كتبها "أسيبوس" أسقف قيصرية عام 331م وقد اكتشفها بالدير الروسي "تشيندروف عام 1869 م وعرضها على قيصر روسيا إسكندر الثاني الذي اشتراها من الدير بثمانية آلاف فرنك وطبع منها نسخا أعطى منها للدير وظل الأصل عنده حتى عام 1923 حتى باعتها الحكومة الروسية للمتحف البريطاني مقابل مائة ألف جنيه إسترليني"

المخطوط الثاني: العهد النبوي الذي أعطاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طبقا لتعاليم الإسلام السمحة كعهد أمان للنصارى يؤمنهم فيه على أرواحهم وأموالهم وكنسائهم، ولقد أخذ السلطان سليم الأول النسخة الأصلية حين دخوله مصر 1517م وحملها إلى الأستانة وترك لرهبان الدير صورة معتمدة من هذا العهد

دير سانت كاترين


تبدأ قصة دير سانت كاترين منذ العهد البيزنطي حيث كانت منطقة جبل موسى أو ما يطلق عليه وادي العليقة الملتهبة هدفا للإمبراطورية البيزنطية استمر لوقت طويل، فقد أصدرت الإمبراطورة "هيلانة" أم الإمبراطور قسطنطين أمرا ببناء كنيسة صغيرة وبرج في جبل موسى، وكان ذلك في القرن الرابع الميلادي وتحمل اسم كنيسة العليقة الملتهبة

ثم أتى الإمبراطور جستنيان في القرن السادس الميلادي، وتحديدا في نفس المنطقة ليقوم ببناء "دير" تخليدا لذكرى زوجته "ثيودورا" في الفترة من 584م إلى 565م ويطلق على هذا الدير اسم "دير طور سيناء" وأمر الإمبراطور بضم كنيسة العليقة إلى الدير لتكون واحدة من كنائس الدير، ومع حلول القرن التاسع الميلادي يتغير الاسم القديم للدير ويصبح اسمه "دير سانت كاترين" أي القديسة كاترين، وهي التي عاشت في الإسكندرية إبان حكم الإمبراطور الروماني "مكسيما نوس" 305 – 311 ميلادية وقد اعتنقت كاترين المسيحية ولهذا تعرضت للتعذيب ثم القتل، وبعد مضي خمسة قرون على استشهادها، يرى أحد الرهبان في سيناء رؤيا، بأن الملائكة حملوا بقايا جسدها ووضعوها فوق قمة جبل قرب الدير، فصعد الرهبان للجبل فوجدوا بقايا الجثة ثم قاموا بنقلها إلى إحدى كنائس الدير وهي كنيسة "التجلي" ليطلق على الدير منذ ذلك الوقت دير القديسة "كاترين

من داخل دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء


من داخل دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

الكنيسة الصغيرة : وقد شيدت فوق جبل موسى

كنيسة الموتى : وهى حجرة لحفظ جماجم الموتى وفيها رصت الجماجم فوق بعضها و توجد 6 مقابر فقط بالدير خاصة بالرهبان و المطارنة

كنيسة العليقة : خلف كنيسة الدير الرئيسية و بجوار العليقة المقدسة- مقام النبى هارون

مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله : أمام الكنيسة الرئيسية يوجد مسجد صغير بنى فى أيام الفاطميين تنفيذاً لرغبة الوزير أبو النصر أنوشطاقين فى عام 500 هجرية 1106م ويقع على بعد 10 أمتار من الكنيسة الكبرى وهو مبنى باللبن والحجر الجرانيتى وهناك مخطوط فى الدير ينص على أن الجامع بنى فى عهد الحاكم بأمر الله

المسجد القديم : بجوار الكنيسة الكبرى منذ عهد الفاطميين

----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم ....نستكمل سويا بعض الصور لمدينة سانت كاترين

الثلوج تغطى احدى جبال سانت كاترين


هناك بعثة تابعة للمجلس الأعلى للآثار المصرية تقوم حاليا بأعمال التنقيب عن الآثار بهذه المنطقة وتم بالفعل اكتشاف العديد من الآثار التاريخية التي تزيد من أهمية المنطقة تاريخيا وتجتذب السياح، لافتا إلى أنه في ابريل (نيسان) الماضي تم اكتشاف معصرة تعود إلى العصر البيزنطي ويقدر عمرها بـ 1400 عام بمنطقة "سيل التفاحة" بجبل عباس غرب مدينة سانت كاترين. تتكون المعصرة من حوضين الأول عبارة عن حوض مربع مبني من الأحجار المحلية ،عليه أثر للون وردي، وتعلو بعض الأجزاء من جدرانه بلاطات من الآجر المحروق وتميل أرضية الحوض إلى الشمال قليلا حيث تنتهي بماسورة من الفخار. أما الجزء الثاني من المعصرة فهو عبارة عن حوض آخر دائري الشكل مثل البئر ذي فوهة في آخره تصل إلى مستوى سطح الحوض الأول كما وجد على حوافه العلوية 3 مناطق شبه دائرية منخفضة من جهة الحوض الأول ومرتفعة من الجهات الأخرى. وإضافة إلى المساجد والمعالم الإسلامية التي تزخر بها المدينة، يعد دير سانت كاترين من أشهر وأعظم الآثار المسيحية في مصر والعالم ويجتذب الآلاف من محبي السياحة الدينية بالمنطقة. كما كانت منطقة سيناء منذ العصور المسيحية الأولى أحد أهم مناطق الجذب للرهبان، وقد أقام هؤلاء الرهبان العديد من الأديرة والكنائس في أودية سيناء، أشهر ما بقى منها دير "طور سيناء " المعروف باسم دير سانت كاترين

احدى السائحين فى منطقة سانت كاترين


 إقامة معرض عالمي دائم للمنتجات البيئية بسانت كاترين يتضمن المشغولات اليدوية للمرأة السيناوية والمنتجات الطبيعية التي تشتهر بها المدينة، أيضا تم أخيرا إقامة متحف للتاريخ الطبيعي بمدينة سانت كاترين بعد اختيارها ضمن أهم مناطق التراث الإنساني في العالم. وأضاف المحافظ إنه يقام بالمدينة حاليا مشروع زراعة أكثر من 25 صنفا من الأعشاب الطبية النادرة، ويساهم في تمويل هذا المشروع الاتحاد الأوروبي بعد أن أكدت الدراسات أن هذه الأعشاب غير موجودة في أماكن أخرى بالعالم. وكانت السلطات البيئية بمصر أعلنت منذ عام 1996 منطقة‏ ‏سانت‏ ‏كاترين‏ ‏الممتدة‏ ‏على ‏مساحة ‏4350‏ كيلو مترا‏، محمية‏ ‏طبيعية

قمم الجبال فى منطقة سانت كاترين


تعد منطقة سانت كاترين محمية طبيعية هامة حيث أنها من أهم الملاجيء الطبيعية لمعظم النباتات النادرة التي تستوطن سيناء والتي يقتصر وجودها في مصر علي تلك المنطقة مثل النباتات الطبية والنباتات السامة وغيرها .. ولعل أهمها السموة والحبك والزعتر والشيح والعجرم والعتوم والبثيران والطرفة والسكران ، وتكثر بها أيضاً ينابيع المياه والزراعات المثمرة ، كما توجد بعض آبار المياه ذات الأهمية التاريخية مثل بئر الزيتونة وبئر هارون

الثلوج تغطى قمم الجبال فى سانت كاترين


ويعتبر تريض وركوب الجمال في سانت كاترين أفضل وسيلة للتمتع بالمناطق الساحرة والجبال العالية فهى الموطن الأصلى للعديد من القبائل وهى مأوى للحياة البرية المتعددة

بدوى على جبل سانت كاترين


وخلال رحلة صعود جبل سانت كاترين ينتظر بدو المنطقة بالجمال، فمن يغلبه التعب يعرضون عليه مواصلة الرحلة راكبا الجمل مقابل مبلغ زهيد. حيث يتطلب الوصول الى القمة السير لمسافة تبلغ 7 كيلومترات ونصف، وصعود ما يزيد عن 750 درجة سلم صخري. الطريف أن الجميع يبدأ الطريق في منتهى النشاط والحيوية وبعد نصف ساعة فقط من السير على الأقدام تبدأ علامات الإرهاق واللهاث والرغبة في الاستسلام والعودة مرة أخرى الى البداية. ووسط المجموعات قد تتخلف بعض الشيء عن مجموعتك الا أنك تستطيع ان تتبع صوت الدليل الذي يظل ينادي باسم المجموعة ليطمئن على الجميع، وبعد ساعة تقريبا تجد الإستراحة البدوية الأولى في انتظارك حيث يقدم البدو من خلالها المشروبات الساخنة والباردة والمأكولات لمن هم في حاجة اليها. يمكنك خلال تلك الاستراحة التزود بالماء والاسترخاء للحظات حيث سرعان ما تجد المرشد ينادي عليك لمواصلة الرحلة التي تستمر بنوع من الألفة والاطمئنان حيث المكان آمن فلا وجود لحيوانات ضالة أو ذئاب. ويساهم المكان والرحلة في إذابة الفروق والحواجز بين أفراد المجموعة التي تبدأ في تجاذب أطراف الحديث مع بعضها البعض مسلمين ومسيحيين ويهود، الجميع يصعدون جنبا الى جنب بدون فوارق أو حساسية لا يقطع حديثهم سوى الوصول الى استراحة من الاستراحات الخمس المنتشرة على الجبل التي غالبا ما تكون كطوق النجاة لأفراد المجموعة. وفي الاستراحة الخامسة التي تقع قبل السلالم الصخرية تستطيع التزود بالأغطية الصوفية والبطانيات للتدثر بها اذا كان الطقس باردا حيث تتكون طبقة من الجليد على القمة، كما يستعين بها البعض لأخذ قسط من النوم على القمة في انتظار الشمس وقبل مواصلة رحلة العودة. وقد يظن الكثيرون كما فعلت أن صعود السلالم الصخرية سيكون أهون من السير، ولكن بمجرد صعود عدد من السلالم ستجد نفسك راغبا في التشبث بشخص ما فالارتفاع الشديد والصخور المتعرجة مهمة ليست سهلة ولا سبيل للتراجع. وحين تظن أنك لن تصل أبدا إلى القمة تجد نفسك أمام كنيسة صغيرة حيث تمنحك الفرصة رؤية مشهد قلما تمنحه لك الحياة. في أحد جوانبه ترى قسيساً يصلي بعدد من المسيحيين الذين يقومون بتوزيع قطع من البسكويت على كل من يمر عليهم. بجوارهم ترى بعض اليهود يلتفون حول حاخام ينشدون معه تراتيلهم ويكتمل المشهد برؤية مسلمين يصلون الفجر ويبتهلون إلى الله ويسترسلون في الدعاء.

وفي النهاية يتجمع كل هؤلاء على قمة الجبل يفترشون قمته لمشاهدة سلاسل بديعة من الجبال الجرانيتية الشاهقة بألوانها المتعددة والوديان الصخرية المنحوتة بعناية شديدة والتي لو اجتمع فنانو العالم لما استطاعوا إبداع مثلها أبدا. وتحين اللحظة المرتقبة لينهمر الضياء المنبعث من قرص الشمس لحظة إطلالتها على العالم، فيكسو اللون الأحمر قمم الجبال المحيطة بك وكأنها وجوه تخجل من الشمس لحظة شروقها والتي تمنحك أنت الأخر إحساس الميلاد بمجرد سطوعها عليك وهو ما يجعلك تتمني أن تظل في موقعك هذا الى الابد. ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه فبعد التقاط الصور الفوتوغرافية، يصحبك المرشد في رحلة الهبوط التي غالبا ما تكون أسهل، حيث يتسنى لك ملاحظة أشياء لم تتمكن من رؤيتها في رحلة الصعود منها منازل في أحضان الجبال يسكنها البدو وأبناء القبائل التي هاجرت من الاسكندرية لتسكن حول الدير منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي وأشهرهم قبيلة الجبالية وهم أصغر وأضعف قبائل جنوب سيناء السبع

جبل البنات في سانت كاترين

وهو جبل عظيم تجاه سريال و يفصل بينهما وادى فيران و قد كثرت الروايات فى هذه التسمية و لكن أشهرها رواية تقول أن بعض بنات البادية فررن من أهلهن للتخلص من الزواج بمن لم يحببن و لجأن إلى هذا الجبل فطاردوهن إليه فإذا بهن يعقدهن ضفائرهن بعضها لبعض و رمين أنفسهن إلى الوادى و ذهبن شهيدات للحرية

جبال سانت كاترين


وجبل سانت كاترين الذي يعد أعلى جبل في مصر ويبلغ ارتفاعه 2641 متر. أهم ما تقدمه لك تلك البقعة الرائعة من العالم هو رياضة تسلق الجبال وبخاصة أن صخور جبال المنطقة تعود الى ما يزيد عن 850 مليون سنة ومنها صخور النيس والشيست والجرانيت الرمادي والوردي. ولتسلق الجبال في هذه المنطقة طقوس تبدأ بتحديد موعد الصعود الذي يبدأ بعد منتصف الليل وينتهي عند شروق الشمس. ويتم تقسيم راغبي التسلق إلى مجموعات تلتقي كل منها بالمرشد أو الدليل الخاص بها فمن الممنوع صعود الجبال دون الدليل حتى ولو لمسافة قصيرة وهو في الغالب من بدو سيناء ويجيد عدداً من اللغات منها الروسية والإيطالية بجانب الإنجليزية. يبدأ المرشد المغامرة بشرح لتاريخ المنطقة وخطوات الرحلة. يبدأ بعدها في إختيار إسم يطلقه على مجموعته لينادي به عليهم خلال رحلة الصعود والهبوط للتأكد من أن أحداً لن يضل الطريق. ولا تخرج هذه الأسماء عن نطاق البيئة التي تخرج منها مثل «سمسم»، «سانتا»، «علي بابا»، «سلامة»، وغيرها من الأسماء التي تضفي على الرحلة جو المغامرة. قبل الصعود يتسلم كل فرد كشاف كهربي ليساعده في الاهتداء إلى طريقه بين الصخور ويبدأ الجميع في الانطلاق على وعد باللقاء على القمة لتصوير الشروق. هي تجربة لا تصفها الكلمات التي تقف عاجزة عن شرح تفاصيلها وما يكتنفه من أحاسيس. فلا تملك وأنت تسير بين الجبال في ظلام الليل وأنوار النجوم المتلألئة في صفحة السماء، ولا يحيطك إلا الصمت الخالي من ضجيج المدن والبشر، إلا أن تستسلم لهيبة الجبال الشامخة التي تشعرك بضآلتك وضعفك لكونك مخلوقا ضعيفا

ثلوج فى منطقة سانت كاترين


مدينة سانت كاترين المصرية الواقعة في قلب جنوب شبه جزيرة سيناء على بعد 300 كم من قناة السويس أحد أغنى وأكبر المحميات الطبيعية في مصر. توجت سانت كاترين هذا الجو بشهرتها الدينية العالمية، كما ساهمت هذه الشهرة في أن تتبوأ مكانها ضمن أفضل 30 منطقة للتراث الإنساني على مستوى العالم، لتصبح بذلك مصدر جذب دائم لآلاف السائحين يتوافدون عليها من شتى بلدان العالم

من داخل محمية سسانت كاترين


تم إقامة معرض عالمي دائم للمنتجات البيئية بسانت كاترين يتضمن المشغولات اليدوية للمرأة السيناوية والمنتجات الطبيعية التي تشتهر بها المدينة، أيضا تم أخيرا إقامة متحف للتاريخ الطبيعي بمدينة سانت كاترين بعد اختيارها ضمن أهم مناطق التراث الإنساني في العالم. وأضاف المحافظ إنه يقام بالمدينة حاليا مشروع زراعة أكثر من 25 صنفا من الأعشاب الطبية النادرة، ويساهم في تمويل هذا المشروع الاتحاد الأوروبي بعد أن أكدت الدراسات أن هذه الأعشاب غير موجودة في أماكن أخرى بالعالم

صورة من داخل دير سانت كاترين


صورة من داخل دير سانت كاترين في جنوب سيناء

الجبال الرائعة فى سانت كاترين


الجبال الرائعة في سانت كاترين بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

الجبال التى تحيط دير سانت كاترين


الجبال التى تحيط دير سانت كاترين

صورة للمنطقة المحيطة بدير سانت كاترين وهو بين الجبال المرتفعة


صورة للمنطقة المحيطة بدير سانت كاترين وهو بين الجبال المرتفعة

مدخل كنيسة دير سانت كاترين


مدخل كنيسة دير سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء

صورة من داخل محمية سانت كاترين


صورة من داخل محمية سانت كاترين

دير سانت كاترين


دير سانت كاترين

----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..نستكمل رحلتنا العزيزة فوق اراضى سيناء الطاهرة مع مدينة طورسيناء الحبيبة التى قضيت فيها جزء غالى من عمرى...واتمنى ان تعجبكم من خلال العرض والصور.[IMG]

مدينة الطور هي عاصمة محافظة جنوب سيناء ، وكانت تعرف حتى وقت قريب باسم جبل الطور ، وهى مدينة قديمة أثبتت الحفائر أنها كانت ميناء تجاريا هاماً على خليج السويس في عصور بعيدة . وتبعد مدينة الطور نحو 275 كيلو متراً عن قناة السويس ، ونحو 100 كيلو متر عن شرم الشيخ ، وفي العصر الحديث ارتبط اسم الطور بقوافل الحجاج الذين كانوا يصلون إليها عبر البواخر حيث يقضون فترة الحجر الصحي هناك قبل عودتهم إلى السويس بعد ذلك. ثم نشطت بها تدريجياً حرفة صيد الأسماك التي كانت النشاط الرئيسى للسكان حتى وقت قريب ، حيث تجمع الصيادون في عدة أحياء بمنطقة الكيلانى والجبيل والمنشية القديمة ، أما قرية الوادي فكانت تجمعاً للبدو . أما الآن فإن مدينة ومركز الطور التي تبلغ مساحتها نحو 5000 كم2 تضم العديد من الأنشطة كالزراعة ، والرعي ، بينما يعمل أغلب سكانها حالياً بالخدمات الحكومية وبعض الأنشطة السياحية والتجارية .

وتوجد بالطور بعض المعالم الهامة مثل : بعض الآثار التاريخية والكنائس ومنطقتي شاطئ النخيل وشاطئ القمر السياحيين .

حمام موسى

يقع شمال مدينة الطور بنحو ثلاثة كيلو متر ، وتتدفق مياه الحمام من خمس عيون تصب في حمام على شكل حوض محاط بمبنى ، وتستخدم هذه المياه الكبريتية الساخنة (37 درجة مئوية) في شفاء العديد من أمراض الروماتيزم والأمراض الجلدية ، و وقد تم تطوير الحمام والمنطقة المحيطة به لاستغلاله سياحياً فبعد أن تولته شركة استثمارية اهتمت به وبنت حوله حمامات السباحة ، وحوله بعض الخيام للراحة ، وقامت بإضاءته ، كان الدخول فيه مجاناً من قبل وأما الآن فأصبح برسوم رمزية ( بـ 5 جنيه( وهذه القبة التي ترونها يوجد بداخلها حمام موسى وعند مشاهدته من الداخل ستجد أن الماء يندفع بقوة من الأرض ، و الماء غير صالح للشرب ، لأنه يحتوي على نسبة علية من عنصر الكبريت . وعند دخول القبة ستشاهد الماء كما في الصورة التالية ومن داخل هذه القبة ، أخذت الشركة المستثمرة لهذا المكان بعض القنوات خارج القبة كي تبني حمامات سباحة للأطفال ، طبعا الجميع يدخل هذه المياه ، ويوجد وقت مخصص للرجال وآخر مخصص للنساء وزيارة مكان تربية النعام . وفى مدينة طور سيناء على شاطئ القمر توجد قرية موسى باى السياحة .

منطقة شاطئ القمر


تتمتع المنطقة بطبيعة ساحرة وجو نقى وشاطئ رملي ناعم ومن هذه المنطقة يمكن رؤية مدينة طور سيناء بأكملها على الجانب الآخر من مياه خليج السويس..فالمنطقة عبارة عن لسان ممتد داخل المياه مما يضفى عليها جمالا خاصا

دير الطور القديم بقرية الوادي

تم الكشف عن الدير عام 182م وهو من أكبر الأديرة بجنوب سيناء وقد تم الكشف عن خبيئة أثرية به كاملة وسليمة.

آثار تاريخية بالمدينة

توجد بعض الآثار التاريخية القديمة التي كشفت عنها حفريات هيئة الآثار بمعاونة البعثة اليابانية وقد كشفت عن وجود ميناء الطور التجاري القديم والذي إلى العصر المملوكي وبعض العملات من نفس العصر وعصر محمد على.

مكانة دينية

تمتع منطقة طور سيناء بمكانة دينية و روحانية كبيرة فقد ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم فقد كلم الله عز و جل عليه سيدنا موسى ، كما قال الله سبحانه و تعالى في القرآن الكريم : "وشجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن وصبغ للآكلين" ‏(‏المؤمنون‏:20) كذلك يوجد بها " عيون موسى " و هو مكان يتمتع بطبيعة ساحرة حيث الجبال و الخضرة و عيون الماء التي تحتوى على مواد كبريتية مفيدة جدا للجلد و العظام حيث تستخدم عيون موسى كمشفى لكثير ممكن يعانون آلام المفاصل حيث المياة الكبريتية الدافئة التي تنثق من عين بالجبل

"وطور سينين ،وهذا البلد الامين"(التين:2-3)

----------


## اليمامة

احد النقوش في سرابيد الخادم في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء



 احد النقوش في سرابيد الخادم في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

أهم ما يميز منطقة سرابيط الخادم أنها التي اكتشفت فيها عام 1905 الكتابان التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم النقوش السينائية و هى أصل الأبجديات

اثار معبد سرابيط الخادم في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء


اثار معبد سرابيط الخادم في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

معبد سرابيط الخادم

شيده الملك سنوسرت الأول من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشرة حيث بداء المصريون القدماء في التنقيب عن الذهب و الفيروز في عهد الملكين أمنمحات الثالث و الرابع أقيم هيكلا الآلة سيد والآلة حتحور و في عصر الأسرة الثامنة عشرة أعاد ملوكها الاهتمام بسرابيط الخادم واستمر هذا الاهتمام في عهد تحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت وأمنحوتب الثالث و سيت الأول ورمسيس الثاني ورمسيس السادس . حيث يبلغ عدد النقوش بسرابيط الخادم 387نقشا

من داخل قلعة الجندي في مدينة راس سدر في جنوب سيناء



 من داخل قلعة الجندي في مدينة راس صدر في جنوب سيناء

محراب جامع قلعة الجندى

أمام جامع قلعة الجندي‏,‏ فيبعد موقعه عن القاهرة بنحو ‏230 ‏ كيلو مترا و ‏20 ‏ كيلو عن طريق الحج القديم‏,‏ والقلعة تقع علي الطريق الحربي المهم لصلاح الدين والذي يسمي درب الشعوي في اتجاه جزيرة فرعون‏,‏ وتقع عين ماء علي بعد‏5‏ كيلو مترات من القلعة و تسمي عين صدر‏,‏ حيث مازال البدو يستعملونها حتي اليوم‏,‏ وهناك مسجدان متجاوران بالقلعة والأكبر منهما مازالت جدرانه ومحرابه ونوافذه باقية ويحتفظ برونقه القديم وبتلغ مساحته‏12×6أمتار‏,‏ ومحراب المسجد يقع داخل حنية نصف دائرية يعلوها عقد نصف دائري محمولا علي عمودين صغيرين‏,‏ وفي صدر المحراب كتابة بالخط الكوفي الزخرفي نصها ‏(‏بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم‏,‏ اللهم صل علي محمد‏)‏ والمحراب كتلة معمارية رائعة ذات اشعاعات او فتحات زخرفية تنتهي بمقرنصات صغيرة وهي زخارف ابتكرها الفنان المسلم تشبه خلايا النحل‏,‏ وهي تماثل الزخارف في الجامع الأقمر بالقاهرة‏

قلعة الجندي في مدينة راس سدر في محافظة جنوب سيناء 



 قلعة الجندي في مدينة راس سدر في محافظة جنوب سيناء

قلعة الجندى " عين رويث "

تقع هذه القلعة علي تل رأس الجندي الذي يصل ارتفاعه إلي 2150 قدماً فوق سطح البحر ويرتفع 500 قدم فوق السهل المنبسط المتسع حوله من كل الجهات . . والتل له شكل فريد ، و موقع حاكم يجعلانه هيئة طبيعية ظاهرة بالعين المجردة من علي بعد عدة كيلو مترات ومن يقف فوقه يكشف بالطبع أبعد من هذه المسافة . ويرتبط بناء هذه القلعة بوقائع تاريخية وبدأ صلاح الدين فى تشييد هذه القلعة لحماية مسار الحجاج إلى مكة و لمقاومة الهجمات المحتملة من الصليبيين في عام 1183 م وتم البناء عام 1187 و هو المقابل للتاريخ الهجري المنقوش حتي الآن علي باب القلعة

موقع احد قادة المواقع الاسرائيلين في محافظة جنوب سيناء



شاطئ فندق في مدينة طابا مطل على البحر



احد مواقع الجيش الاسرائيلي السابقة التي تحولت الى مزار سياحي في جنوب سيناء



احد السائحين يمارس رياضة صيد الاسماك في بحر جنوب سيناء



احدى الثكنات العسكرية التي تحولت الى مزارات سياحية في محافظة جنوب سيناء

----------


## اليمامة

سؤالك نبش فى ذكراى طفولة محملة برائحة اليود وعبق الرمل المبلول عندما يمتزج مع ماء البحر...اتذكر منزلنا القائم هناك حتى الان وتهيض اعماقى كلما ذهبت الية واسترجعت السنوات الخوالى...لم يكن يفصلة عن الشاطىء سوى امتار قليلة..فعشت ايامى اصبح على زرقتة االصافية واغفو فى المساء على هدير امواجة ذات الشجن...عشت هناك ارقب لقاء زبد البحر الابيض والرمل النقى الاصفر..وبدات القصة بتكليف ابى بالذهاب للعمل فى سيناء بعد التحرير ومع بداية التعمير وبصحبتة نخبة من ابناء جيلة وقتذاك...محوا بأيديهم اثار العدوان الطازجة..وأثار الاسرائيلين المدنسة من صور قبيحة وزجاجات خمور فارغة وآثار مخربة...كانت حركة تطهير شاملة فعلوها استعدادا للبناء...وبعد الاستقرار الذى حدث فوق الارض قرر ان يلم شمل الاسرة فانتقلنا معة هناك وكان هذا اقصى ما تمنيت كطفلة هادئة متأملة...عشنا فى هذا المنزل الذى يحدة البحر من ناحية ويمتد جبل شاهق من ناحية اخرى كى ترتطم ا امواج البحر بصخوره...وعيت على الطبيعة البكر فى ابهى حللها وقبل ان تمتد يد الانسان كى تزيل براءتها وعفويتها كما هو حادث الان...تشكل احساسى وكيانى كله وكانت لحظات سعيدة استرجعها معكم بمزيد من الحنين والاشتياق لها حينما كنت واخوتى نقفز ونلهو فوق الرمال ونستحم وننثر المياة فوق بعضنا البعض..وكان هناك نخيل متراص على الشاطى ..قصير ولكنة محمل بالبلح اليانع الشديد الحلاوة...فيقف اخى الاكبر ويمد يدية ويلتقط لنا الثمار كى نأكلها بنهم...كنت اتعجب من هذا النخيل المزدهر والمثمر على شاطىء مالح...سبحان الله
كانت العابى اصداف اجمع منها من كل الالوان..شاطىء ممتد محفوف بالصدف والحجارة..لا ادوات سوى اصداف وحجارة ورمال ناعمة براقة..لم اتمنى اكثر من ذلك...مشهد اخر من الداخل حيث حيث نستلقى انا واختى الكبرى فى حديقة المنزل التى يقسمها نصفين ممر بسيط مبلط ببلاطات كبيرة لونها ابيض..وعلى الجوانب نما الجرجير والبصل الذين قامت امى بزراعتهم...كنا نصنع عرائس الطين عيونهم ليمون اصفر وانوفهم حبات جزر احمر بشراشف خضرا ء يانعة...كنا نتباهى بهم امام اولاد جيرانا الذين قاسمونا نفس الظروف...وفى احيان اخرى تعطينا امى من اوانيها القديم وما لا يصلح كى نلعب انا واختى لعبة الطهى...بالماء والرمل والصدف وورق اشجار التى نفرطها مخلفة بقايا خضراء رفيعة....كنا نلعب الحجلة على الرمال...وكنا نلعب العاب اساسها الاختباء من بعضنا البعض فكنا نذهب للملاجىء المفتوحة تحت الارض والتى صنعها الاسرائيليون ومازالت قائمة حتى اللحظة...اتذكر هيام ...لا يمكننى ان انسى هذة الطفلة الرقيقة الشفافة التى احببتها واحبتنى وافترقنا فى كبرنا بلا موعد...ارسل اليك بطوق من الياسمين حبيبتى..ازين به جبينك النادى...لعل حرارة طاقتى الداخلية وصدق احساسى الان قد يصل اليكى عبر الاثير..فتهفو نفسك الى وتتذكرينى ولو بلمحة خاطفة...اشتاقك
كنت ارى اسماك القرش بزعانفها البارزة فوق مستوى الماء فى مجموعات متفرقة تزوم وتسبح على مقربة من الشاطىء خاصة فى الصباح...مشهد بديع لا يتكرر ولا انساة ابدا ما حييت...خلدت ذكراة فى تابلوة قمت برسمة نلت عنة افضل جوائزى

بهذة البداية التى هى جزء من اجابتى على سؤال قد وجهته لى اختى الغاليية ام احمد فى موضوعها "ام احمد فى عشرة على عشرة" احببت ان ابدا...ابدا فى حديثى الذى ربما سيطول عن مدينة شرم الشيخ...فكل ما سيق اعلاة قد حدث فوق ارض هذة المدينة التى تعد لى بمثابة وطن اخر وخاصة اننى قد عشت فيها وقت ان كانت بكر صبوحة لم تمتد اليها يد الانسان مثلما فعل الان وزادها ازدحاما وتكتلا  او انة بالنسبة لاخرين زادها رونقا وبريقا...اتطلع الان بناظرى بعيدا بعيدا فى محاولة لجذب هذة الذكريات البعيدة القريبة والقلب متألم على ايام ربما مرت بلا عودة...وحتى عندما اذهب اليوم لا اجد اثرا لهذة المدينة الساحرة ذات الطبيعة النضرة..اختلفت كثيرا...هى رائعة بالتأكيد ولكن قديما وفى بداياتها كانت اروع مما يمكنكم تصوره...اسمحوا لى ان اتحث عن هذا الوطن بنوع من الحنين ...ربما سأتدخل احيانا كى انقل لكم احساسى عن الاماكن لاننى اعرفها جيدا...ان مجرد الصور يبعث فى نفسى حنين جارف...ساستعرضها معكم على اوجة كثيرا ومقدمات اكثر ...ربما انجح فى نقل روعتها اليكم....

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه يمامه
سردك لاحداث الطفوله فوق رمال البحر تذكرنى بمثلها فى موقع اخر على البحر الابيض
حديث الذكريات الجميله البريئه لا ينضب 
ولكن اسلوبك ممتاز ومتهيالى يمس الكثيرين الذين لا ينسوا اجمل الايام 
ايام خلو البال .. والاستمتاع باصغر واقل الاشياء
معلش هاوضح نقطه زراعية فى صورتك
وهى كيفية نمو البلح الحلو على الماء المالح
لان دايما يطفو الماء الحلو الاقل كثافه على الماء المالح الاعلى كثافه
ومصدر الماء الحلو هو الامطار القليله التى تسقط  وتبقى طافيه فتمتصها النباتات وتصنع منها احلى الثمرات
منتظر تكملة الصوره الجميله 
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

عزيزى سى هورس
بجد سعيدة بوجودك على صفحات هذا الموضوع السيناوى...وسعيدة ايضا بمشاركتك ولحيازة الموضوع على رضاك...واشكرك على كلامك الطيب...وبالفعل ذكريات الطفولة كثيرة لا تنتهى وهى مرحلة ندية بريئة من اجمل مراحل حياتى...دائما ما تلامش شغاف قلوبنا...اشكرك مجددا على المعلومات الزراعية وهى معلومة فسرت لى اشياء كثيرة كانت غامضة وقتذاك  ....فى انتظار مشاركاتك ووجودك.

----------


## اليمامة

ساستعرض الان معكم بعض الصور لشرم الشيخ القديمة البكر...

----------


## اليمامة

شرم الشيخ... أرض السلام

 مركز الحياة بين مدن البحر الأحمر السياحية الرائعة، فبينما تتميز كل مدينة بأنشطتها ومذاقها الخاص، تجمع شرم الشيخ بين الشواطئ الخلابة والرمال الذهبية وحضن الجبال الحمراء المثيرة وتحيط بها صحراء السفاري الغامضة. يطلق عليها مدينة السلام حيث استضافت الكثير من مؤتمرات السلا م. من زارها بالأمس يكتشف شيئا مختلفا اذا زارها اليوم


عند وصولك لشرم الشيخ لا يمكن أن يصاحبك الفراغ سواء كنت مع أصدقائك أو أسرتك أو حتى بمفردك، لن تسمح لك شرم الشيخ بالملل ولو للحظة! فبدءا من رياضات الماء مثل الغوص والشراع والتزحلق على الماء والسنوركلينج والصيد والرحلات البحرية الى زيارة المحميات الطبيعية و رحلات السفاري والليالي البدوية إلى السهرات الليلية الصاخبة في قرية ألف ليلة أو في الفنادق المختلفة وفي كل ليلة يمكنك التنزه في خليج نعمة حول الفنادق والمقاهي والمشي على الشاطئ حيث الليل الساحر والحياة التى تضج بالحركة حتى الساعات الاولى من النهار.

الموقع
تقع على خليج العقبة على بعد 336 كم من السويس و100 كم من العاصمة طور سيناء و 14 كم من رأس محمد وتتبع مدينة شرم الشيخ قريتى رأس نصرانى ورأس محمد

تجارب ممتعة لا تنسى


 الغوص

أعماق البحار ذات الشعاب المرجانية والحيوانات البحرية المثيرة وايضا بقايا بعض السفن الغارقة التى ما زالت تحتفظ بكافة معداتها منها راس نصرانى و شارك باى و راس ام السيد والبرج و راس نحاس ، بجانب المحميات الطبيعية الفريدة مثل راس محمد لنك لصفحة الغوص.

منطقة شعاب مضيق تيران بخليج العقبة ويفصل خليج العقبة عن البحر الأحمر وفيه ممران أعمقها وأوسعها هو ممر إنتربرايز إلى الغرب (عمقه 950 قدم) وممر جرافتون المحفوف بالشعاب المرجانية (عمقه 240 قدم)


منطقة جزيرة تيران نفسها بخليج العقبة تبعد حوالي 6كم من ساحل سيناء الشرقي وهى من الجزر والشعاب المرجانية وتتكون من صخور القاعدة الجرانيتية القديمة حيث العديد من الأسماك النادرة التي تختفي تحت أغطية الصخور المترسبة كذلك يمكن الاستمتاع بمشاهدة السفن الغارقة.

محمية راس محمد الذى تعد من اجمل مناطق الغوص فى البحرالاحمر والعالم وتمتاز بتنوع هائل فى الحياة البحرية والشعاب المرجانية والاسماك الملونة والزلاحف

شارك باى وهى منطقة غوص مثالية للمبدئين و راس ام السيد .

ستجد في شرم الشيخ ما يزيد عن 100 مركز متخصص للرياضات المائية والغوص على مستوى عالى من التجهيزات والخبرة وتوفر هذه المراكز المدربين والخبراء في معظم الرياضات بجانب خبرتهم في أكثر الأماكن ملائمة لممارسة كل رياضة واهمها رياضة الغوص.


 الشراع والسكاي دايفنج

تدعوك شرم الشيخ لتقوم بتجربة روح المخاطرة مع هذه الرياضات الشهيرة والمحبوبة خاصة بين الشباب والأجانب والسكاي دايفنج أو الباراشوتنج وهي رياضة القفز بالمظلات من طائرات الهليكوبتر حيث تمضى وقت مليء بالمتعة والانطلاق


 الجولف

اما اذا كنت من عشاق الجولف فيمكنك ممارسته ايضا فى شرم الشيخ من خلال ملعب جولف التابع لفندق موفنبيك مارتيم جولى فيل شرم الشيخ والذى صمم وفقا لأحدث الطرز العالمية.


 برنامج استشفاء متكامل

تشعر بالتعب والارهاق حتى بالاجازة اشترك فورا ببرنامج استشفاء متكامل
بعد شهور من العمل ،انت تستحق بعض الاهتمام ، دلل نفسك وجدد نشاطك اثناء اجازتك فشرم الشيخ تتيح لك فرصة الاستجمام واستعادة الحيوية والنشاط من خلال برامج استشفاء متخصصة ، وفقا للمقاييس العالمية وتجد هذه الخدمات المتميزة فى عدد من فنادق شرم الشيخ الكبرى منها سافوى، ريف بلو باى ، جراند روتانا، مارتيم جولى فيل اتصل الان واحجز ابرنامج متكامل خلال اجازتك القادمة ( نصيحة قدم هذا البرنامج كهدية لزوجتك و ستجد النتيجة مشجعة جدا)


 سفاري

 تنظم شركات السياحة المختلفة وإدارات الفنادق والمنتجعات رحلات اليوم الواحد إلى المدن القريبة من شرم الشيخ مثل طابا، دهب، نويبع، الجبال الملونة، وللمعالم التاريخية والدينية مثل دير سانت كاترين فى الطريق الى دير سانت كاترين يستطيع الزائر مشاهدة جبل موسى وتعلوه القمم الجليدية أحيانا في منظر مهيب ولمزيد من الاثارة والمتعة يمكن الترتيب لتسلق الجبل ليلا واستقبال شروق الشمس على قمته .
ولمغامرى الصحراء من جميع بقاع العالم يمكنك الاختيار بين سفارى الجيب او الموتوسكيل او سفينة الصحراء الجمل.


 الرحلات البحرية

رحلات بحريةيمكنك استئجارسفاري بوت بمختلف أحجامها وتجهيزاتها للقيام برحلات ترفيهية انت وأسرتك وتناول الغذاء فى عرض البحر وصولا إلى إحدى المحميات البحرية أو أماكن الصيد أو الغوص الشهيرة مثل رأس محمد وجزيرة تيران او لمغامرة مختلفة تماما لزيارة سفينة حربية غرقت بكامل معداتها في البحر الأحمر أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1941، مازالت تحتوي على كامل محتوياتها حتى الآن بالإضافة للحاجيات الشخصية للطاقم يمكنك زيارتها بركوب قارب من شرم الشيخ سيأخذكم لداخل البحر لمدة 3 ساعات ونصف - يتوقف اليخت أكثر من مرة في البحر كي يسمح للركاب بالسباحة أو الطفو على سطح البحر.

كما انك تستطيع الاسترخاء انت واطفالك فى رحلة بالقارب ذو القاع الزجاجى Glass Boat او الغواصة البحرية Submarine كي تتمكن من رؤية الأسماك والشعب المرجانية الملونة النادرة ، وتستغرق الرحلة من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات و يمكنك بسهولة ترتيبها من خلال الفندق او احد مراكز الرياضات المائية الممتدة على طول خليج نعمة


  ليالى شرم

خليج نعمة
عندما تكون في مركز الحياة بشرم الشيخ و التمتع بجو مرح والإنخراط في الحياة الأتجتماعية المتوهجة هناك فعليك بزيارة خليج نعمة فهو المركز الرئيسي ويطلق عليه"شانزلزيه شرم الشيخ" ويتميز بتصميمه العالمي الذي يجمع بين الممرات وطرق المشاة الملونة وبين المقاهي والمطاعم والنوادي الليلية التي تعرض استعراضات من جميع أنحاء العالم وكذلك المقاهي الشاطئية التي تضاء بعضها ليلا بالمشاعل وتضفي روعة وجو رومانسي جميل على البحر الساكن ويمكنكم السهر في خليج نعمة حتى الصباح و متابعة شروق الشمس وسط الأفق في لحظات لا تنسى.
*هناك باص مجانى ينقل السياح من وإلى خليج نعمة 4 مرات يوميا

ألف ليلة و ليلة
ليلة خاصة جدا تقضيها في هذا المجمع المفتوح المليء بالمقاهي والمطاعم والمحلات لبيع التحف االتدكارية والأثرية و حفلات للمطربين وسينما تعرض أحدث الأفلام العربية و قاعة علي بابا الشهيرة المشهورة بعروض لرقصات شعبية من مختلف محافظات مصر، ومنها الشمالية والصعيدية والبدوية.

العشاء البدوى
ليست حفلة عشاء فقط إنما هى ليلة بدوية تنظمها جميع الفنادق وشركات السياحة بالاتفاق مع البدو المقيمين بشرم الشيخ وتأخذك في أتوبيسات خاصة لعمق الصحراء بين الجبال العتيدة لقضاء سهرة على أضواء المشاعل التي تزين الجبل من قمته حتى السفوح وتحت النجوم المتناثرة فى السماء فى مشهد لن تنساه ، مع الشاي البدوي المميز وتسهر مع عشاء وأنغام واستعراضات بدوية تقليدية

عروض الدولفين
بالقرب من فندق ريتز كارلتون توجد عروض الدولفين مرتين يوميا ، كل عرض يكون به أكثر من 500 شخص أغلبهم يكونوا من الروس والإيطاليين والعرب.

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## مصطفى سلام

جهد رائع متميز و مشكور و يستحق الترشح للجائزة
مصطفى سلام

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## رحمة



----------


## اليمامة

اشكر كل باقات الورد الجميلة الرقيقة واشكر تشجيع استاذى مصطفى سلام ومازال لدى الكثير فى هذا الموضوع ...اسمحوا لى بالمتابعة الان...وفى الحقيقة انا لا اعرف بالتحديد هل يجوز لى لى ان اواصل فيه...ام انه هكذا اصبح مغلق..؟ وعلى اية حال يمكنكم حذف ما اراتيتموه...
    ..................................................  ...
 رحلة فاخرة؟ ام ميزانية محددة؟
      تنتشر في شرم الشيخ المنتجعات والفنادق الممتازة التي توفر مستويات مختلفة للإقامة تناسب اى ميزانية، فإذا كنت تخطط لقضاء وقت تنعم فيه بالأنشطة المثيرة والرفاهية فالمنتجعات الكبيرة الفاخرة ويزيد عددها عن 30 منتجعا تنتشر على الهضبة والخلجان الشهيرة ومن أكبر المنتجعات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الفور سيزون و الريتز كارلتون وهيات ريجنسي وهيلتون وماريتيم جولي فيل وشيراتون شارم و ايبروتيل و ماريوت غيرها وهي مناسبة تماما لقضاء شهر العسل أو لعمل رحلات فاخرة لفرق الشركات وسياحة الحوافز، ومن أهم ما يميزها أيضا أنها توفر كل ما يحتاجه الزوار من أنشطة وإعداد برامج الرحلات المختلفة.

      أما إذا كانت ميزانيتك محددة وتودون قضاء وقت ممتع ومليء بالأنشطة فيمكنكم الإقامة في الفنادق التي توفر مستويات تتراوح الثلاث والاربع نجوم حيث تنتشر على طول الشاطىء أو بالقرب جدا منه، وقربها أيضا من مراكز الحياة والنشاط في شرم مثل خليج نعمة وخليج القرش وغيرها مما يسمح لمقيمين بها القيام بكل الأنشطة دون الاستعانة بدليل أو معد لبرامج رحلتهم بالاضافة لوجود بيت الشباب : ت – 660317 ويسع 120 سرير وسعر الاقامة فيه رمزى وهو للمصريين والأجانب ، وستندهش حقا من كم المراكز المحيطة بالفنادق التي ستسهل عليك القيام بمغامرة جديدة كل يوم سواء بممارسة الرحلات البحرية والصحراوية أو بقضاء سهرات مليئة بالمرح والمتعة.

      ويمكنكم الحصول على قائمة سريعة لكل فنادق ومنتجعات شرم الشيخ دليل فنادق مصر www.eha.org.eg 

اختار وسيلة انتقالك

  النقل والمواصلات

      داخل المدينة خدمة التاكسى والسيارات المؤجرة و المينى باص ويمكنك ايضا استئجار العجل من والى شرم الشيخ

      جوا مطار شرم الشيخ 10كم من خليج نعمة
      تنظم شركة مصر للطيران رحلات منتظمة بين القاهرة وشرم الشيخ ورحلتين اسبوعيا بين شرم الشيخ و الاقصر وتستغرق الرحلة 45 دقيقة كما يستقبل مطار شرم الشيخ رحلات الطيران الدولي المنتظم والشارتر وحديثا تم عمل خط شرم الشيخ – الاسكندرية لاضفاء مزيد من التنوع والحرية فى اختيار برنامج زيارتك
www.egyptair.com.eg
      للاستعلام :مكتب مصر للطيران شرم الميه 3661056 069 2+
      يمكنك ايضا الوصول عن طريق مطار طابا حوالى 230 كم من شرم الشيخ

      برا هناك الأتوبيس السياحى المكيف ( شركة سوبر جيت او شرق الدلتا ) أو السيارات الخاصة ويمكنك استقلالها من القاهرة وتعمل خطوط الأتوبيسات طوال 24 ساعة وتستغرق الرحلة بالأتوبيس ما يقارب من 6 ساعات لمسافة 630كم تقريبا ( يفضل الحجز المسبق )
      من شرم سوبر جيت 3661622
      شرق الدلتا : 3660660

      من القاهرة
      محطة عبود:
      ت / 022042450 – 024319447
      محطة الترجمان :
      ت/ 027485083 ف/ 027611333

      بحرا ميناء شرم الشيخ الدولي يمثل نقطة ارتكاز لاستقبال السفن واليخوت بين موانى الغردقة ونويبع وايلات والعقبة.
      و يستخدم لخدمة السياحة بخط عبارات بين شرم الشيخ – محافظة البحر الأحمر / والعبارة السريعة (شرم-الغردقة تستغرق 90 دقيقة ) ويفضل الحجز المسبق

 التسوق والمطاعم

  التسوق
      يمكنك شراء تذكارات خاصة بشرم الشيخ من محلات التذكارات والهدايا المميزة للمدينة والمنتشرة في جميع الأسواق والفنادق والملاهي وأشهر هذه التذكارات التي شيرت المصنوع من القطن المصري والمطبوع برسومات خاصة بالحياة في شرم الشيخ وترمز عادة للبحر والشعاب المرجانية والأسماك وكثيرا برسومات طريفة من أفكار وابداعات أبناء شرم الشيخ، بجانب ذلك فشرم الشيخ شهيرة أيضا بزجاجات الرمل الملون التي يمكن كتابة اسمك داخلها بحبيات الرمل، والمشغولات الفضية البدوية وغيرها من التذكارات والهدايا. فضلا عن زيارتك للمدينة القديمة التى توفر كل احتياجات الزائرين بأسعار اقتصادية وتنتشر به أيضا المطاعم الشعبية .

      ويمكنكم الحصول على قائمة سريعة لكل فنادق ومنتجعات شرم الشيخ www.eha.org.eg

      المطاعم
      تنتشر مطاعم الأكل الشهيرة عالميا مثل محلات الوجبات السريعة في خليج نعمة بجانب مطاعم الأسماك المحلية المطاعم التي تقدم أكلات من أشهر المطابخ مثل المطعم اللبناني والخليجي والمغربي والأيطالي والفرنسي والألماني وغيرها .

خدمات تفيدك

مكتب الاستعلامات السياحية
شرم الشيخ ( شارع الحديقة ) : 3664721
مكاتب البريد المصرية : شرم الشيخ- ش البنوك هضبه ام السيد – 3660518 يعمل من 8:30 الى 2:00 طوال الاسبوع ما عدا الجمعة

ارقام تهمك
تقسم الى ارقام عامة و ارقام خاصة بالمدينة
شرطة النجدة: 122
شرطة السياحة 126: شرطة سياحة شرم الشيخ ( خليج نعمة ) 660675 - 660311
شرطة المرور: 128
الإسعاف: 123
الاسعاف الطائر : 37766393
المطافي: 180
دليل التليفون: 140

الخدمات الصحية
مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى : حى النور 3660272 - 3660894 - 3660895 - 3660893 – 3662679
مستشفى الشرم الجديد : 3660981 - 3661625 – 3661624
مستشفى الشرم: 3660425 – 3660953
مستشفى شرم الشيخ التخصصى : حى النور - 3661745 – 3661744
فيرست كير للخدمات الطبية : طريق السلام - أمام دلتا شارم – 3660909

الاتصالات : كود (069)
الهاتف الجوال يمكنك بسهولة الاحتفاظ برقم جوالك الخاص فقط اشترك بخدمة التجوال أو شراء خط مؤقت للزوار فقط ما عليك إلا الاختيار من بين العروض التى تقدمها لك شركات الهاتف الجوال فى مصر ( موبينيل - فودافون- اتصالات)
الهاتف الارضى تتوافر الخدمة من خلال الفنادق كما توجد ماكينات عامة تستخدم من خلال كروت سابقة الدفع يمكن شرائها من المحال المختلفة كما يوجد سنترال عام يعمل على مدى 24 ساعة بمنطقة الهضبة .

انترنت بالرغم من ان الانترنت اللاسلكى يغطى كل شرم الشيخ ، و بإمكانك تصفح بريدك الإلكترونى حتى وانت على شاطى البحر ، إلا إننا ننصحك بالاستمتاع بفرص الاسترخاء و المتعة من حولك هذا بالإضافة إلى خدمة الانترنت المتوفرة بالفنادق ومقاهي الانترنت المنتشرة في أحياء المدينة .

تغير العملات
معظم البنوك لديها افرع فى شرم الشيخ وخاصة فى منطقة الهضبة ، تفتح البنوك فى شرم الشيخ أبوابها يومياً من 8.30 صباحا حتى 2 ظهرا والعطله الأسبوعية يومى الجمعة والسبت ، ويستمر العمل بفروع البنوك بالفنادق الكبرى لمدة 24 ساعة .
تتوافر بالبنوك كافة المعاملات المصرفية التى قد يحتاجها الزائر كما يمكن استخدام كروت الائتمان بسهولة فى مختلف الفنادق وعدد من المحال والمطاعم والأسواق التجارية الكبرى. كما تنتشر ماكينات الصرف الالى للنقود ATMs فى البنوك بفروعها المختلفة و المطارات والفنادق
* متوسط أسعار صرف العملات الأجنبية والمعادل لها بالجنية المصري
* للينك الداخلي لنظام تغيير العملة على الموقع 

هل تعلم

تنقسم مدينة شرم الشيخ إلى عدة مناطق سياحية مختلفة في الطبيعة ونوع الحياة فخليج نعمة هو مركز الصخب والتجمع للشباب والأسر، أما المدينة القديمة فهي المكان الأمثل للتسوق لاحتياجاتك اليومية ولشراء بعض التذكارات، و الهضبة تمتلئ بالفنادق والمنتجعات حيث الهدوء بدرجة أكبر، كما يمكنك زيارة مجمع ألف ليلة وليلة لقضاء سهرة منوعات مختلفة جدا وصباحا يمكنك الاتجاه إلى مناطق انطلاق اليخوت المتعددة التي تقوم بالرحلات إلى المحميات الطبيعية ومناطق الغوص والصيد والسنوركلينج مثل شاركس باي وراس ام السيد وغيرها.

أما عن مناخها فيتميز بالجفاف طوال العام وجوها المعتدل شتاءا وصيفا وتتراوح درجات الحرارة شتاءا بين 20 و25 و ترتفع بضع درجات في فصل الصيف. 

نصائح تهمك

لزيارة محمية راس محمد عن طريق اليخت من الأفضل أن تحجز عن طريق الفندق فى برنامج يكون شامل كل شىء حتى الغداء ، ويوجد فى اليخت مرشد سياحى يشرح لكم أثناء الطريق ما تشاهدونه واليخت يتحرك من 9 ص : 5 م ويمكنك اختيار برنامجك بنفسك سواء كان الصيد فى عرض البحر أو الطفو على سطح الماء ومشاهدة الأسماك الملونة Snorkelling وخلال الرحلة يمكنك الغطس ومشاهدة الحديقة البحرية فى قاع رأس محمد.

لا يجوز الغوص بعد غروب الشمس وحتى موعد الشروق.

لا يجوز صيد الأسماك الملونة و النادرة أو تدمير الشعاب المرجانية أو نقلها مع مراعاة عدم تلوث المياة بأى مواد غريبة أو استخدام مواد سامة .

يجب مراعاه عدم صيد الحيوانات والطيور النادرة.

عند زيارتك لمدينة سانت كاترين احرص على مغامرة تسلق الجبال فثق أنك ستعيش ساعات لا تنسى ما حييت وسط جمال وهيبة شموخ الجبال وشعور بالسلام والصفاء الروحى عندما تصل إلى أعلى قمة الجبل وتنبه لفروق درجات الحرارة حيث تنخفض درجة الحرارة أعلى الجبل وامتنع عن الصعود بمفردك فلابد من اصطحاب دليل وهو عادة يكون من بدو سيناء.

دير سانت كاترين مفتوح للزيارة حتى الواحدة ظهرا، فقط لا تنسى ان تراجع مواعيد الأجازات الأسبوعية و السنوية والمناسبات الدينية التى يغلق فيها الدير أبواب الزيارة.

عند الحجز فى العشاء البدوى اسأل فندقك أولا و إن لم يكن متاح فى فترة أجازتك يمكنك تنظيمه مع أى فندق آخر وليس بالضرورة أن تكون من نزلائه. 

مهرجانات واحتفالات
   بطولة الفراعنة للتصوير تحت الماء وتقام من 11 – 17 من شهر يونية كل عام مين اللى بينظمها + تلفون او موقع الكترونى.

      مسابقة صيد الأسماك القومية تقام خلال شهر يوليو مين اللى بينظمها + تلفون او موقع الكترونى.

من شرم الشيخ يمكنك الانطلاق الى:-
الغردقة: فقط أقل من ساعة بالعبارة وتصبح فى الغرددقة المدينة التى تجمع بين البساطة والرفاهية والأنشطة المتعددة ، ما عليك إلا مراجعة مواعيد العبارة بمساعدة الفندق الذى تقيم به.

مدينة الطور
هى عاصمة محافظة جنوب سيناء . وكانت تعرف حتى وقت قريب باسم جبل الطور .. وهى مدينة قديمة أثبتت الحفائر إنها كانت ميناء تجارياً هاماً على خليج السويس فى عصور بعيدة . وتبعد مدينة الطور نحو 275 كيلو متراً عن قناة السويس ، ونحو 100 كيلو متر عن شرم الشيخ. وفى العصر الحديث ارتبط اسم الطور بقوافل الحجاج الذين كانوا يصلون إليها عبر البواخر حيث يقضون فترة الحجر الصحى هناك قبل عودتهم إلى السويس بعد ذلك . ثم نشطت بها تدريجياً حرفة صيد الأسماك التى كانت النشاط الرئيسى للسكان حتى وقت قريب.. حيث تجمع الصيادون فى عدة أحياء بمنطقة الكيلانى والجبيل والمنشية القديمة ، أما قرية الوادى فكانت تجمعاً للبدو .

أما الآن فإن مدينة ومركز الطور التى تبلغ مساحتها نحو 5000 كم2 تضم العديد من الأنشطة كالزراعة فى الوديان المحيطة بها على مياه الآبار والأمطار .. والرعى الذى يعتمد على الأعشاب المنتشرة بين الأودية .. بينما يعمل أغلب سكانها حالياً بالخدمات الحكومية وبعض الأنشطة السياحية والتجارية . وتوجد بالطور بعض المعالم الهامة مثل حمام موسى وبعض الآثار التاريخية والكنائس ومنطقتى شاطىء النخيل وشاطىء القمر السياحيتين .

دهب
يمكنك الإنطلاق شمالا على بعد 100 كم لزيارة مدينة الرمال الذهبية .

سانت كاترين
مدينة سانت كاترين أكثر مدن سيناء خصوصية تبعد عن شرم الشيخ حوالى 265كم .تقع على هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر، هذا الارتفاع جعل لها مناخاً متميزاً فهو معتدل في الصيف شديد البرودة في الشتاء، مما يعطي لها جمالاً خاصة عندما تكسو الثلوج قمم الجبال.

بني دير سانت كاترين في القرن السادس الميلادي في أحضان جبل موسى -الجبل الذي ناجى الله عز وجل عنده موسى عليه السلام- والذى يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالى 2439 متر وهو من أهم وأشهر الأديرة المسيحية في العالم حيث يمتلئ بآلاف الزوار سنويا، وهناك فى المتحف ستعرف قصة بناء الدير وكنوزه، وسر شجرة العليقة المقدسة، والجبالية وعلاقتهم بالدير، ودور الحكام المسلمين في بقاء الدير وإعادة إعماره، وأهمية مكتبته التي يقال أنها ثاني أكبر مكتبات المخطوطات بعد الفاتيكان. وعادة يقوم الزائرون بالقيام بتسلق الجبل للصعود الى الدير بعد منتصف الليل ليروا شروق الشمس .وتحتاج عملية الصعود إلى قمة الجبل إلى أكثر من ساعتين تقريبا .

كيف تصل إلى قمة جبل كاترين؟
تتم عملية الصعود من خلال طريقين رئيسيين وهما :-

طريق الرهبان
وهذا الطريق هو الطريق القديم للصعود وقد قام رهبان دير كاترين بعمل هذا الطريق من درجات السلم الحجرية وهذا الطريق أكثر صعوبة فى الصعود ولكنه اكثر سهولة فى النزول من على قمة الجبل ويمر هذا الطريق بكنيسة العذراء ثم قناطر اسطفانوس التى كان يجلس عندها قديما أحد الرهبان لتلقى الاعتراف من الزوار والدعاء لهم بالتوبة .

طريق عباس باشا ( طريق الجمال )
هذا الطريق كان قد أمر بتمهيده الخديوى عباس حلمى الأول فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى ويعرف باسم طريق عباس ولكن التسمية الأكثر شيوعا هى طريق الجمال حيث يمكنك أن تستقل أحد الجمال وتصعدإلى قمة الجبل . ويمر هذا الطريق بعدد من الكافتيريات التى يمكنك أن تستريح بها قليلا لتناول الطعام والشراب.

طابا
حيث السحر والغموض تقع أخر حدود مصر الدولية على خليج العقبة على بعد 227كم من شرم الشيخ وتمتاز بجمال طبيعى خلاب ومياة صافية زرقاء وتكثر بها الخلجان الرائعة التى تعتبر من معالم هذه المنطقة ويوجد بها مطار دولى .

----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم....مازلنا فى شرم الشيخ...تابعوا معى


هي أشهر مدينة سياحية في سيناء .. تطور فيها النشاط السياحي بدرجة كبيرة في السنوات الأخيرة . . وتكمن أهمية شرم الشيخ في موقعها عند رأس البحر الأحمر فمن عندها يتفرع إلى خليجي السويس والعقبة مما أدى إلى وجود بيئة أكثر تميزاً هي العنصر الأساسي في الجذب السياحي .. لذلك توجد بها وحولها أهم المحميات الطبيعية في رأس محمد ونبق ، وأمام شرم الشيخ توجد جزيرتا تيران وصنافير عند مدخل خليج العقبة ، ومن أهم مناطقها رأس نصرانى ورأس أم سيد إلى جانب رأس محمد بالطبع ، تتوفر في شرم الشيخ بنية أساسية قوية من المرافق والخدمات .. ويتزايد عدد سكانها بصورة كبيرة حيث وصل إلى أكثر من عشرة آلاف نسمة .. ومن المقدر أن يصل إلى نحو 132 ألف نسمة عام 2017 مع تزايد الأنشطة السياحية بصفة خاصة. . وتبلغ مساحة شرم الشيخ نحو 424 كيلو متراً مربعاً .


لقد أخذت المدينة جوائز كبيرة من أهمها حصول مدينة شرم الشيخ على جائزة (التفاحة الذهبية) من جمعية الكتاب السياحيين الدولية كأحسن مدينة سياحية على مستوى العالم , وأيضا حصول محمية رأس محمد كأفضل منطقة غوص على مستوى العالم ولقد أصبحت مدينة شرم الشيخ لا تقل جمالا وروعة عن غيرها من ألاماكن السياحية الأخرى مثل جزر الباهاما والكاريبي نظرا لما تحتويه من كنوز طبيعية على اليابس وتحت الماء ..
ويأتي إليها السياح من جميع أنحاء العالم عبر خطوط طيران دولية تربطها بمعظم دول العالم مجهز بأحدث النظم يستقبل جميع أنواع الطائرات وتتمتع أيضا مدينة شرم الشيخ بشريط ساحلي طويل يمتد من محمية رأس محمد حتى محمية نبق شمالا به العديد من مناطق الجذب السياحي مثل محمية رأس محمد - جزيرة تيران - رأس أم السيد - خليج نغمة - خليج القرش - محمية نبق

وتشتهر مدينة شرم الشيخ برياضة الغوص تحت الماء. وتتمتع أيضا المدينة بشبكة حديثة ومتطورة من البنية التحتية تشمل ( مستشفيات - تلفونات - كهرباء - مياه ) بالإضافة لشبكة من الطرق الحديثة تربط كل ضواحي المدينة بعضها ببعض .. كما تتمتع أيضا بمنظومة من المواصلات البرية والبحرية والجوية .

ولقد أقامت في مدينة شرم الشيخ بعض المهرجانات والمسابقات العالمية التي يميزها على مدن العالم وهى :
1- مسابقة اختيار ملكة جمال العالم
2- مسابقة نهائي سباق السيارات (دكار/باريس/شرم الشيخ)
3- البطولة الدولية لسباق السيارات (الكارتينج) وبعض المهرجانات والمسابقات الأخرى التي تقام في المدينة 


محمية راس محمد

لا تصدق صمت هذه الأرض ولا تدع وحشتها تخدعك .... هذه الصخور الصلبة الوحشية لا يمكن أن تظل هكذا فوراء هذه الغلظة نسمة رقيقة وجمال سخي وكنز لا يفنى من الروعة والإبهار هكذا نطقت (اوجينى كلارك) عالمة البحار الأمريكية عندما وطئت قدماها رأس محمد .... فرأس محمد عاصمة أعماق البحار في العالم

الأسماك

خليج العقبة غنى ومنتج من الناحية البيولوجية حيث تتوافر في مياهه بكثرة الهائمات النباتية والحيوانية والطحالب والأسماك الملونة التي منها الأسماك التي تعيش في المياه الضحلة المنتشرة بين الشعاب المرجانية وتتغير أشكالها وألوانها حسب جنسها وعمرها وتوجد الأسماك الضعيفة التي تلون نفسها بألوان تتشابه مع البيئة المحيطة


رياضة الغوص

يوجد في مدينة شرم الشيخ نوادي غطس سواء داخل الفنادق أو خارجها وكلها تقدم خدمات متميزة للنزلاء والزائرين لمدينة شرم الشيخ فهي تقدم دروسا في الغوص للمبتدئين ومن أهم مدارس الغوص في شرم الشيخ مدرسة غوص البحر الأحمر التي تعتبر من أكبر المنشئات التعليمية لتعليم رياضة الغوص بكافة تخصصاتها في الشرق الأوسط بواسطة مدربين معتمدين دولياً من أكبر منظمة دولية مسئولة عن الغوص في العالم وتكون الدراسة فيها من مستوى مبتدأ حتى مستوى مدرس الغوص بما في ذلك جميع التخصصات وتعتبر منظمة (PADI) وهى اختصار للكلمة POFISSIOANL AS SOSIATION OF DIVING IN STRUTORS وهى أكبر منظمة غوص في العالم

----------


## اليمامة

والان مع ابداع التكوين...ابداع الالوان وتداخلها فى سيمفونية ربانية...مع سحر الطبيعة...ومعزوفة هى ابلغ من اى وصف واى كلام..

الاحياء البحرية فى قاع البحر فى مدينة شرم الشيخ

سوف اقدم هذا العرض بالانجليزية...تعالوا سويا نتداركها فى محاولة منا ربما للتمرن على استخدام اللغة هناك فى شرم الشيخ حيث تنتشر اللافتات بالانجليزية والنشرات التوضيحية وغيرها..الفهم ليس عسيرا فهى بلغة واضحة وسهلة...سأترجمها ان اردتم ذلك...ولكن دعونا نقبلها هكذا...فى محاولة للفهم كما اسلفت...وايضا تحتوى على معلومات واعلانات بخصوص اندية الغوص والعروض التى تقدمها وتعد بمثابة مدرسة للغوص لمن يريد التعلم..وأحب ان انوة ان امتهان الغوص كمهنة او مصدر للرزق يعد طاقة حظ فتحت لراغبها لانها من اغلى الوظائف فى شرم الشيخ حيث يقبل السياح على تعلم الغوص وممارستة ونجد الفنادق والمنتجعات السياحية تنبش عن الغواصين وتقتل الاماكن بحثا وتنقيبا عنهم لحاجتهم الملحة الى مثل هذة المهنة التى تدر عليهم دخلا كبيرا وعلى صاحبها دخل اكبر بكثير يفوق تصوركم...هيا تعالوا نبدأ.



الاحياء البرية في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

African Divers

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: El Maya

Phone: 62-663122

Fax: 62-663398

Description and Services

Dive Center At a Glance

The only private jetty in Sharm.

PADI 5 star resort.

Multi-lingual staff.

Closest center to Ras Mohammed and Thistlegorm.

One stop ground arrangements service.

Equipment are carried for clients.

Unbeatable service and prices

Location

The Dive Africa Center is ideally situated on the beach of the Bay of Sharm El Maya, making it the closest Dive Center in the Red Sea to the famous Ras Mohammed Marine Park and Thistlegorm wreck. Although part of the Beach Albatros Hotel, it is only a short walk along the beach from the Seti Sharm and a 2 minute walk from the Inter Yberotel Palace, Tivoli and Aida Beach hotels. Dive Africa provides a courtesy transfer service for all these hotels as well as the cliff road hotels, like the Tropicana Tivoli, Sun Rise, Palmero, Aida and Helnan hotels. On request, we also provide a transfer service for our clients from and to all the hotels at Na'ama Bay

Dive Resort & Staff

Dive Africa is a South African company, employing a permanent and experienced staff complement of 10, all of whom are English speaking with the majority speaking a second language. The languages in which our services are offered is extensive, including: French,

German, Italian, Dutch, Danish, Afrikaans, Spanish, Arabic, and of course English

Private Jetty

Dive Africa provides an unrivalled quality service from the moment our clients arrive at the Dive Centre. Everything is done for the client by our staff. All equipment, including the personal equipment, is collected and transported by our trained staff to our boats moored directly in front of the Dive Centre, on our exclusive and private jetty. The alternative offered to clients by all the other centres in Sharm, is the carrying of their own equipment and tanks along a public jetty, that services up to 300 boats daily, during high season

Recognition

Dive Africa is the Red Sea's first PADI 5 Star Golden Palm Resort, a highly acclaimed status offered to only the very best centers that excel in customer service and facilities. The Centre also offers a complete range of SSI sanctioned courses

Competitive Prices

Dive Africa is not a Tour Operator offering direct sales to your clients. We value your customers, as it is critical to us. At Dive Africa our pricing policy is to offer rack rates that reflect the benefits of a private jetty and quality service, slight higher than the normal but

outstandingly the best value

One Stop Services

Dive Africa can offer you an exclusive one stop service, which includes the booking and handling of all diving services, hotel accommodation and transfers

سرب من الاسماك يسبح فى قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ


سرب من الاسماك يسبح في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

Shark's Bay Diving Club

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Umbarak Shark's Bay Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharks Bay

Phone: 69-600942/600946

Fax: 69-600944

Description and Services

Shark's Bay is a magically beautiful bay overlooking the Sraits of Tiran, north of Sharm El Sheikh. The house reef is a marvelous snorkeling and diving place for all levels. Five boats and a private jetty, right on the spot, makes it easy and comfortable to go out for day diving or live aboard

It's the place for divers who like being away from the crowd and appreciate a friendly family atmosphere with staff who care. You're living in bamboo huts just on the beach, you can enjoy nature and go for a swim and meet people from all over the world

الشعاب المرجانية فى البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ


الشعاب المرجانية في البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

Red Sea Diving College

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Na'ama Bay, Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Phone: 69-600145

Fax: 69-600144

Description and Services

Since opening in 1991 we have trained nearly 6000 divers from entry level to Instructor with many guests returning frequently to continue their training through to Instructor. At the college we boast that we have some of the finest diving instructors in the industry and we offer all courses in the following languages:- English, German, French, Swedish, Italian and Arabic. Our ten Instructors include five PADI Master Instructors and two full time Course Director on staff. The facilities at the college include air conditioned classrooms equipped with TV, Video, slide and overhead projectors. We are equipped with eighty four sets of top quality SCUBAPRO equipment and confined water training is conducted from our private beach directly in front of the college. All training dives in confined and open water are conducted in the warm waters of the Red Sea surrounded by some of the worlds most spectacular corals and fish. Open water dives are conducted from our boats or by jeep on spectacular reefs and upon completion of the diving course students are issued with a "gold" PADI license.If you are considering a diving course we can offer you a professionally run diving course with exquisite surroundings and lots of fun from entry level through to Instructor training. In 1994 the Red Sea Diving College received the coveted PADI "Excellence in Dive Center's" award and the staff from the college received several certificates of "Recognition of excellence" from PADI based on information given by students

Facilities

N/A doing courses through the Red Sea Diving College. Situated in the center of Na'ama Bay we offer twelve twin rooms "on site" at the Red Sea College overlooking our private beach. All rooms are air-conditioned and equipped with private shower and toilet. A continental breakfast is included with our accommodation and this is served at the "Viva" restaurant at the college. The restaurant also offers a daytime snack menu and a full a la carte menu as well

Budget Accommodation

For those who want to stretch the budget a bit further we also offer budget accommodation in our dormitory. We are equipped with eight beds and the dormitory is air conditioned and has its own shower and toilet. Only opened since September 1994 this has proved to be very popular with budget travelers who appreciate clean, comfortable accommodation at a price they can afford

Dive Trips

For certified divers why not join one of our daily dive boats to visit the beautiful reefs of the Red Sea. Our boats leave daily to a variety of beautiful dive sites. All divers will love the beauty of sites such as White Knights and Ras Umm Sid with magnificent fan corals over three meters in diameter. After experiencing the beauty of these dive sites you can dive at Ras Mohammed and the Straits of Tiran to experience the beauty of Magnificent drop off and some wonderful drift dives. For experienced divers we have our weekly trips to the wreck of the Thistlegorm which sank in the 1940's with a cargo full of trucks, motorcycles and weapons. Our team of experienced guides speaking almost all European and Scandinavian languages can help you enjoy the 
wonders of the Red Sea

سمكة مضيئة في قاع البحر بمحمية طبيعية تابعة لمدينة شرم الشيخ



سمكة مضيئة في قاع البحر بمحمية طبيعية تابعة لمدينة شرم الشيخ

Camel Diving Club Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El-Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Phone: 62-600700

Fax: 62-600601

Description and Services

Camel Dive Club, operating from Na'ama Bay in Sharm El Sheikh since 1986, has the pleasure to introduce you not only to a distinctive and unique tropical sea; exceptional with its crystal, clear water, drop-offs to 300 meters, colors of corals, an unbelievable variety of over 1000 species of tropical fish but also to the magical and mystical desert. Whether you are an avid diver, a beginner snorkeler or a desert adventurer, the Camel Club with its professional multilingual staff and extensive facilities offers you a wide variety of services that will make your dream holiday come true. Our facilities include: Camel Hotel, Camel Diving Center, Camel Diving School, Chameleon Restaurant, Bubble Bar and a Shopping Arcade

About Our Dive School

Welcome to the most professional diving school in the Red Sea, the only facility established purely for scuba education and courses. We offer all levels of certification from snorkel diver to scuba instructor. We use the educational programs of the leading training agencies in today's diving industry, SSI and PADI. Our courses are taught in 4 fully-equipped classrooms and in a specially designed pool featuring a built in underwater camera. For increased safety and professionalism we will follow the Camel Dive Club Tradition of only allowing 6 students per instructor per class. Our courses are offered in all major European languages and Japanese


سمكة نادرة غريبة الشكل و الالوان في قاع البحر في شرم الشيخ


سمكة نادرة غريبة الشكل و الالوان في قاع البحر في شرم الشيخ

Oonas Divers

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Phone: 2-4175654

Fax: 202 - 2910937

Description and Services

The Oonas Club is our dive center on the Sinai peninsula in Na`ama Bay, Sharm El Sheikh. The combination of dive center, accommodation and restaurant facilities gives it a unique club atmosphere. It is one hour's sailing from Ras Mohamed and offers accruals and some of the most dramatic wall diving in the world. Catering for each divers requirement, our priority is personal service as well as providing fabulous diving. Our enthusiastic, professional team will show you the best of Sinai sieving together with their renowned apres dive hospitality


سرب من الاسماك الصغيرة الملونة في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


سرب من الاسماك الصغيرة الملونة في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

Emperor Divers - Sharm El Sheikh

Category: Not Rated

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El Sheikh , South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Naama Bay

Phone: 69-601734

Fax: 20 69 601735

Description and Services

Emperor Divers has provided top quality dive holidays within Egypt since 1992. Our team of professionals brings to you an unparalleled level of diving expertise. A philosophy of personal attention means you'll fully share our joy of Egypt's Red Sea. Whether you choose a hotel-based holiday or an exploratory liveaboard voyage Emperor Divers has the experience and knowledge to take you there

منظر خلاب و الوان رائعة للاسماك و الشعاب المرجانية في قاع البحر في شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh 



منظر خلاب و الوان رائعة للاسماك و الشعاب المرجانية في قاع البحر في شرم الشيخ

Colona Diving Club -B D W E P

Sharm El Sheikh

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Phone: +20-62-601602

Fax: +20-62-602624

Description and Services

Colona Dive Club is a well-equipped dive centre with friendly and experienced multilingual staff. They will give you the very best of diving available in the beautiful surroundings of the Red Sea. Colona Dive Club is based in Naama Bay. It is within a short walking distance of the heart of the bay with its varied restaurants and night life.

Colona Dive Club offers daily boat-dive trips for small groups to all the well-known dive spots throughout the year like Ras Mohammed, Straits of Tiran and Ras Um El Sid. Special trips to Naama Bay´s closest wreck, the Dunraven from 1860's and the world famous wreck of the Thistelgorm from Second World War. Colona Dive Club is a PADI dive school and caters for the needs of all divers as well as those who have yet to experience the joy of scuba. We teach Introductory Courses right through to Instructor level. Why not combine your stay at Colona Dive Club with a liveaboard cruise on Yacht Colona

اسماك صغيرة و شعاب مرجانية في قاع البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh

 
اسماك صغيرة و شعاب مرجانية في قاع البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

Blue Lagoon

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Description and Services

Blue Lagoon diving centers are fully equipped for Padi and Cemas diving courses with qualified instructors. Contact us to know about our several diving packages including:

Dives at Ras Mohamed

Snorkeling trips for a full day

Night dives

Overnight live aboard trips with diving guides

Diving courses for beginners

Open water

Dive master

Diving equipment rental is also available

سمكة نادرة بجناحات وسط الشعاب المرجانية في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


 سمكة نادرة بجناحات وسط الشعاب المرجانية في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

Umbarak

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharks Bay, Sharm El Sheikh, Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharks Bay

Phone: 62-600942

Fax: 62-600944

Description and Services

A professional diving club managed by an international staff, that provides all the services required by the diver. The only diving club that provides a beautiful house-reef to dive on and sole providers of daily jeep safaris to remote dive sites on the coast line where no boats are allowed Our Diving Club also offers different programs for the non-diver. They can join our daily boat trips with the divers for relaxation and snorkeling, make an introduction dive on our beautiful house-reef with our experienced instructors, or even a step further - a complete open water course which provides you with a divers license to bring home

يخوت تسبح في البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


يخوت تسبح في البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

Submaldive

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Phone: 62-602035

Fax: 62-602036

Description and Services

SubMaldive's Diving Center extends over a surface of 800mt/sq. Facilities are include a fully air conditioned classroom, equipment washing pool and workshop, changing room, 110 Aluminum tanks, regulators, BCDs, wetsuits, torches and all the divers should need. The center is open all year round and can assist the bigger groups of divers

Technical infos: length mt. 24,00; wide mt. 5,50; 5 conformable double cabins. Tanks, weights and compressor on board for unlimited daily dives

قنديل البحر في قاع البحر بشرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh



داخل مسجد في مدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


سمكة تلتهم طعامها في قاع البحر بشرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


عايزة اقولكوا يا جماعة ان السمكة دى اسمها "حريت او حريد" السمكة دى طعمها لذيذ جدا...واللحم ابيض ومفصص..يعنى مع التتبيلة المعتادة بالتوم والفلفل الاحمر واكمون والليمون واى شوية شبت وكسبرة وتتقلى بتجنن حقيقى..طبعا أكلتها كتير وحافظة تفاصيلها كويس ومنها الصغير والكبير والوان مختلفة ...لكن الالوان دى تعتبر مميزة فى النوع دا من الاسماك ودايما السمكة دى يعنى باللون دا اطعم سمكة فى التصينف..وكل ما كان حجمها اكبر بتبقى اطعم بكتير..وخاصة لو اتبلت وقت طويل..انصحكوا تروحوا شرم الشيخ علشان خاطر عيون السمكة دى بالذات...

احد الاسماك الملونة و النادرة في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخsharm-elsheikh


بصوا معايا تانى فى السمكة دى...دى كمان "حريت"..بس شكل تانى مختلف ...يمكن اللى فاتت بتتنضف اسهل من الشوك الصعب جدا والقشور العريضة اللى ماسكة فيها اوى...دى بقى اصعب واصعب ...فاكراها كويس وعارفها الساحرة دى...دى كمان موجود منها على كل الالوان والاشكال والاحجام...ياترى فكرتوا تيجوا...

اسماك نادرة في قاع البحر في محمية طبيعية بمدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


السمكة دى كمان يا حلوين "حريت " بس على اللون الاصفر...ويمكن تستغربوا وتسالوا...هو كل السمك حريت؟..اقولكوا لا طبعا ...دا فيه الاف الانواع من السمك...بس يمكن الحريت منتشرة وكتير وملونة اوى واحجامها بتتفاوت..علشان كدة شائعة وبيركزوا يلتقطوا ليها اصور..اما السمكة اللى خلاص فى الطرف هاتستخبى دى..الحقيقة مش فاكرة اسمها...لا لا...افتكرت...نوع من انواع " السيجانة" وبرضة دى سمكة شهيرة ..طعمها معقول ...بس بتاعت البحر المتوسط ...اقصد سيجانة البحر المتوسط اطعم واصغر ..كانك بتاكل جمبرى مثلا ...لذيذة...

سمكة تبدو مضيئة بقاع البحر في مدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh 


ودى سمكة زينة عادية ...لكن مش للاكل

سمكة متعددة الزعانف في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ sharm-elsheikh


بصوا على روعة السمكة الفتانة دى...تصوروا بقة انها سامة...القرصة منها يلا السلامة...مش فاكرة اسمها فعلا...اوعوا حد يديكوا اى سمك هناك وتاكلوة...اسألونى الاول...

سمكة نادرة في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء sharm-elsheikh


دى بقة بنت عم سمكة الشعور او نقول البونجز مثلا...الاتنين قرايب وبشدة...طبعا سمكة الشعور غنية عن التعريف من اطيب لحوم السمك هى والبونجز...ا

----------


## اليمامة

المزيد والمزيد من الصور الساحرة..لايزال هناك الكثير..هيا ننطلق مجددا...


داخل مطعم و كافيه في شرم الشيخ( احدى المطاعم الشعبية الرخيصة)
تشهد مدينة شرم الشيخ في محافظة جنوب سيناء في كل يوم جديدا، بحيث أن من زارها بالأمس يكتشف شيئا مختلفا اذا زارها اليوم. هذه هي الحقيقة التي تحولت معها هذه الصحراء الشاسعة والجبال الشاهقة عند ملتقي خليج العقبة و خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر إلى مدينة عصرية خلال 10 سنوات فقط، والتي أهلت شرم الشيخ للفوز بجائزة منظمة اليونسكو لاختيارها ضمن أفضل خمس مدن سلام على مستوى العالم من بين 400 مدينة عالمية .


المشاية بخليج نعمة..منظر نهارى..طبعا يمكن اقدر اقولكوا وبكل ثقة انى شايفة خطوات رجليا عليها..عارفة الجو واللون والزرع وحتى حرارة الشمس حساها...المكان له بصمات على روحى..فعلا ان جوا الاطار...داخل الصورة..نطوا معايا..


مطعم داخل فندق في شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

شرم الشيح أشهر مدينة سياحية في سيناء و قد تطور فيها النشاط السياحى بدرجة كبيرة في السنوات العشرين الأخيرة ، وتكمن أهمية شرم الشيخ في موقعها عند رأس البحر الأحمر فمن عندها يتفرع إلى خليجى السويس والعقبة مما أدى إلى وجود بيئة أكثر تميزاً هى العنصر الأساسى في الجذب السياحى.


مرسى لليخوت في شرم الشيخ

شرم الشيخ (أوفيرا אופירה بالعبرانية، في السبعينات من القرن الماضي) هي أكبر مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء هي مركز سياحي عالمي. تشتهر بالغوص . بالجنوب منها توجد محمية راس محمد الطبيعية.


ممشى في البحر في شرم الشيخ

تعتبر مدينةشرم الشيخ من أحدث مناطق الاستجمام والاسترخاء في العالم، وفي خلال عشر سنوات أصبح فيها 150 فندقا أكثرها صممت على أن تكون منتجعا، أي أن الفندق ذاته يغني السائح عن البحث عن المتعة والاستجمام في مكان آخر، فالفندق فيه جميع وسائل الترفيه، وهناك المطاعم الفخمة والتي تسعد السائح بما تقدمه من مأكولات شرقية وغربية، إضافة إلى المقاهي والملاهي التي يحتار السائح في الاختيار بينها، فهي متعددة النشاطات، من ركوب الخيل أو لعب التنس، أو ملاهي الأطفال، إلى التزلج على الماء، أو الغطس أو الغوص أو الرحلات المائية للتمتع بالثروات المائية والطبيعية التي يمكن للسائح ان يشاهدها في البحر وهو على قاربه الزجاجي


 سائح يمارس رياضة التزحلق على الماء في شرم الشيخ

جذبت شرم الشيخ محبي الرياضات البحرية من جميع انحاء العالم و جميع الأعمار، فقد استضافت المدينة مخيمات الشباب من معظم انحاء العالم فضلاً عن مزاياها الأخرى التي تنفرد بها طبيعتها الساحرة بجبالها الشاهقة والشواطئ الذهبية والمياه اللازوردية وشعابها المرجانية بأعماقها الساحرة التي تجذب الغواصين والباحثين في اعماق الطبيعة البكر وتصل شعابها الى 250 شعبا مرجانيا وآلاف من الاسماك والمخلوقات البحرية


شمسيات و اماكن استرخاء امام شاطئ البحر في قرية سياحية في شرم الشيخ

ترتبط مدينة شرم الشيخ بباقي اقاليم مصر السياحية برا وبحرا وجوا و ايضا بالاسواق السياحية الخارجية العربية والعالمية الى جانب الاستقرار داخل المجتمع المحلي وايضا للمستثمرين وزوار المدينة. وتم اختيار شرم الشيخ كأفضل مدينة سلام على مستوى العالم نظرا للعديد من المؤتمرات والاجتماعات التي اقيمت فوق ارضها تطالب فيها بالسلام العادل والشامل في منطقة الشرق الأوسط .
عايزة اقولكوا ان دى تعتبر صورة قريبة لشرم الشيخ بعد ما اليهود مشيوا منها علطول..مجرد وبحر ورمل وسما وجريد..حتى الشماسى دى مكنتش موجودة.. عالم موازى يمكن لشىء قريب من جنة الله..


السياح يسترخون على الشاطئ في شرم الشيخ

بدأت عملية التنمية الحقيقية لمدينة شرم الشيخ وفق أهداف محددة تتلخص في الحفاظ على الموارد الطبيعية المتاحة بالمدينة وتعظيمها، وعدم المساس بالبيئة البرية والبحرية النباتية وإقامة مجتمع جديد تطبق فيه سياسات غير تقليدية، والاستفادة من موقع شرم الشيخ المميز وتحويله الى مركز سياحي عالمى قادر على المنافسة مع المراكز السياحية العالمية في اوروبا وآسيا واميركا .


مجموعة تستعد لممارسة رياضة الغوص في بحر شرم الشيخ

مناطق الغوص في شرم الشيخ :

منطقة رأس محمد جنوباً .

منطقة رأس أم سيد - وحتى منطقة التاور شمالاً بداية خليج العقبة .

كما يوجد بالمنطقة أكثر من 20 مركز للتدريب على الغوص معترف بها عالميا و يتم إعطاء المتدرب رخصة للغوص و يتم التفتيش عليها من المنظمات العالمية (PADI) .


ممارسة رياضة الغوص في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

سياحة الغوص في مدينة شرم الشيخ : هواية الغوص من الرياضيات التي انتشرت مؤخراً في مصر حيث بلغ أعداد الممارسين لرياضة الغوص تحت الماء (100 ألف رياضي) وذلك لما تتمتع به بلادنا من مناطق متعددة لممارسة هذه الرياضة وخاصة محافظة جنوب سيناء التي تتمتع بخصائص فريدة تجعلها في مقدمة المناطق التي يتمنى أي ممارس لتلك الرياضة من الغوص والتمتع بما تحتويه من كنوز تحت الماء قلما يجدها في أي مكان في العالم خاصة منطقة رأس محمد التي يبلغ عدد الممارسين سنوياً بها (10آلاف) غطاس


حديقة و مكان للتجول في قرية سياحية في شرم الشيخ

تتوفر في مدينة شرم الشيخ بنية أساسية قوية من المرافق والخدمات و يتزايد عدد سكانها بصورة كبيرة حيث وصل إلى أكثر من عشرة آلاف نسمة و من المقدر أن يصل إلى نحو 132 ألف نسمة عام 2017 مع تزايد الأنشطة السياحية بصفة خاصة و تبلغ مساحة شرم الشيخ نحو 424 كيلو متراً مربعاً .


مجموعة من الاطفال تلعب في صحراء شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

من المميزات التي توجد في مدينة شرم الشيخ بالاضافة الى محمياتها الطبيعية في رأس محمد و محمية نبق ومحمية أبو جالوم وهي محميات طبيعية انها تحتوي على السمات الجيولوجية والأودية وجبال الجرانيت والكثبان الرملية والطيور النادرة والحيوانات والزواحف والوعول. كما تضم غابة أشجارالمانجروف التي تعتبر موطنا مثاليا لتربية الطيور. و يستمتع زوار شرم الشيخ بهذه المناظر الطبيعية الأخاذة .



سمكة ملونة في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

محمية أبو جالوم في مدينة شرم الشيخ

تقع محمية أبو جالوم علي خليج العقبة علي الطريق بين شرم الشيخ و طابا بمنطقة تسمي وادي الرساسة ، وقد أعلنت كمحمية في عام 1992. و تتميز هذه المنطقة بطبوغرافية خاصة و نظام بيئي متكامل يجمع بين البيئة الصحراوية والجبلية و مجموعة الوديان التي تتخللها مما يضفي جمالاً خاصاً للمنطقة .. بالإضافة إلي بيئة بحرية غنية بنوعيات رائعة من الشعاب المرجانية والأسماك الملونة كما توجد بالمحمية حياة برية غنية تضم الغزلان و التياتل والثعالب والوبر وأم الريشات و القنفذ الظهري وكثير من القوارض والزواحف .


مجموعات من الاسماك المختلفة تسبح حول الشعاب المرجانية في شرم الشيخ

محمية رأس محمد في مدينة شرم الشيخ : أعلنت منطقة رأس محمد وجزيرتي تيران وصنافير محمية طبيعية في عام 1983 كأول محمية طبيعية في مصر وتقع هذه المحمية عند التقاء خليج السويس وخليج العقبة في الجزء الجنوبي من شبة جزيرة سيناء علي بعد نحو 12 كيلو متراً من مدينة شرم الشيخ ونحو 70 كيلو متر من مدينة الطور .


شاطئ و مرسى لليخوت في شرم الشيخ
منطقة و مدينة شرم الشيخ تتميز ان بها أكبر كمية من الأنواع المختلفة لأسماك الزينة و أسماك الصيد و يتم عمل مسابقات عالمية سنوية يشارك بها محترفى رياضة الصيد من جميع أنحاء العالم و تقدم لهم الجوائز .


احياء مائية في قاع البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

يأتى الزوار الى مدينة شرم الشيخ للممارسة رياضة القارب الشراعي من جميع أنحاء العالم ليتمتعوا بالجو و البحر و منطقة الرياضات المائية التى يخدمها أكثر من 50 فندق و 100 مركز غوص .


بازار لبيع السجاجيد في شرم الشيخ 


مطعم على الشاطئ في فندق بمنتجع شرم الشيخ


غروب الشمس على شاطئ في منتجع شرم الشيخ

تشغيل ميناء شرم الشيخ بعد تطويره : شهد ميناء شرم الشيخ حركة تطوير شاملة منها إنشاء رصيف عميق متدرج ورصيف لليخزت بتكلفة اجمالية قدرها 40 مليون جنيه حيث تم تشغيل الميناء خلال عام 2006 عقب انتهاء أعمال التطوير بة .
فى مايو 2007 افتتح مبنى الركاب الجديد بمطار شرم الشيخ الدولى والذى انشىْ على مساحة 45 ألف متر مربع لتصل سعتة الأستيعابية إلى 6.3 ملايين راكب سنوياً بتكلفة اجمالية 495 مليون جنيه 


سمكة تسبح وسط الشعاب المرجانية في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ

محمية نبق في شرم الشيخ : اعتبرت منطقة نبق محمية طبيعية في عام 1992 . وتقع هذه المحمية في المنطقة ما بين شرم الشيخ ودهب ووادي أم عدوي في جنوب سيناء .. وتبعد المحمية 35 كيلو متراً شمال شرم الشيخ .

----------


## اليمامة

اطفال يلعبون على الشاطئ في شرم الشيخ

Sharm el-Sheikh ( also transliterated as Sharm ash Shaykh and popularly known simply as "Sharm") is a well-known port and resort town at the southern tip of the Sinai Peninsula in Egypt, popular with package holiday makers and divers. About 9,000 British tourists are in Sharm on any given day. Numbers have doubled in the last 3 years and seem set to continue to rise despite the worldwide economic situation



احياء مائية في قاع البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

At the south borderline of sharm el sheikh city lies Ras Mohammed, which has been declared as a National Park in 1983. The park contains a variety of stunning geological features, including uplifted coral reefs, alluvial plains, Wadis (valleys), granite and Sandstone Mountains and soft dunes

Ras Mohamed is also home to many terrestrial species including foxes, gazelles, reptiles, ibexes and migratory birds such as White Storks and Raptors

There is also a forest of Mangroves trees, which provide valuable breeding areas with habitat for both birds and fish



فندق في منتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

Sharm El-Sheikh city offers a variety of tourist attractions ranging from a dramatic mountain backdrop to stretches of golden beaches on matchless waters

Coral reefs, under water and marine life, unmatched anywhere in the world, offer a spectacular and dazzling time for divers. There is wide room for scientific tourism with diversity in marine life species; 250 different coral reefs and 1000 species of fish

These natural resources together with its proximity to European tourism markets have stimulated the rapid growth of tourism boom that the region is currently experiencing. The Bedouin culture with the colorful handicraft stands alone as a scene worth visiting



محلات تجارية في قرية سياحية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

Sharm El-Sheikh, apart from its military strategic position, was considered for more than 25 years an isolated part of Egypt. Only after the liberation war and Egypt's victory in 1973, and the ensuing peace agreement, the wonderful city of Sharm El-Sheikh emerged as a promising resort laden with many prospective potentials of prosperity. Since then a new era emerged in the history of Sinai and its largest city.



الجبال تحيط شاطئ البحر في شرم الشيخ

Get in Sharm el Sheikh by boat

International Fast Ferries runs fast boats to Hurghada on the mainland Red Sea Coast, currently running four times weekly. The ride takes 1.5 hours and costs 250/450 LE one-way/return for foreigners. Warning: this ride is notoriously bumpy and prone to cancellations



السوق التجاري القديم في شرم الشيخ

Get in Sharm El Shiekh by plane

Sharm el-Sheikh Airport (IATA: SSH) (ICAO: HESH) is the largest in the Sinai and receives planeloads of charter tourists daily in the winter high season. The only airline for local flights is EgyptAir . Your travel agent may have trouble booking flights with them but they can also be booked via Expedia or Travelocity

For departures: timetable shows only nearest 1-2 hours, makes you watch over the row of check-in desks for your flight number

Airport cafes

Cafes after security check are: Sbarro (overcrowded), Cafe Europa' (on the back of the lounge, less crowded-: sandwiches, coffee, Egyptian sweets; outlet of Caffè Ritazza international chain coming soon - also in Athens, Budapest, Madrid, Milan, London, Paris, New York, Stockholm, Zurich, Vienna

Shops in the airport

After security check: Patisserie offers lucums, khalva and other Egyptian sweets



شارع تجاري في قرية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

About 40 years ago, Sharm el-Sheikh was nothing but a small fishing village with about 100 citizens. When Sinai was occupied by Israel Sharm el-Sheikh started to develop as a tourist destination (like the rest of the peninsula). Israelis evacuated Sinai following the signing of a peace agreement between the two countries. Since the 1980's the Egyptians have been continuing the development of Sharm where the Israelis left. Sharm's 100 grew into a bustling 10,000 population. There is now a nice promenade, a Hard Rock Cafe, one of the most modern hospitals in Egypt and so on



عطار في سوق تجاري بمنتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

Sharm el-Sheikh is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the Arab world. But there are also some very good reasons to visit it if you are not the common tourist, who likes to lay on the beach all day. It is one of the finest diving spots in the world and a trip into the desert is an unforgettable adventure

The Sinai Peninsula is a remote desert mountain range. The rocky mountains are parted from the deep-blue sea by a flat desert strip. This combination of desert and sea is an incredible sight and makes you believe you are on a different planet



سائح يستعد لممارسة رياضة الغوص في بحر شرم الشيخ

Diving is the main activity in Sharm el-Sheikh. When you dive into the warm water of the Red Sea and leave the remote desert behind, you will enter a world full of life and colours



عجوز من صحراء شرم الشيخ في جنوب سيناء

Sharm Old Town Hail a taxi or local bus to take you to to the Sharm Old Town, ask the driver for the old market. This is a much different experience for tourists staying in the Na'ama Bay area.

A visit to the desert is highly recommended. Various trips to the Bedouins, the beautiful Coloured Canyon and beyond to Mount Sinai. The more adventurous should try to find a private guide, who takes them for a few days into the mountain desert with a camel. You will walk through hidden valleys, rest at secret oasis and during the night you sleep under a breathtaking firmament

An unusual sight and a bit exotic for a westerner are huge fans pumping fresh air to street cafes and terraces near hotels



يخوت و زوارق ترسو على الشاطئ في شرم الشيخ

Get around Sharm El Sheikh by taxi

In Sharm the taxis are generally modern models, either Hyundai or Chevrolet. Be prepared to insist that the taxi uses its meter (it is the law)especially from the airport to the town centre. Always note the drivers ID number

There are also a fleet of blue and white tuk-tuk's, which are basically small buses which are used to ferry the locals around the region. These are a most economical method of transport compared to taxis, which are very expensive. To hail a tuk-tuk simply wait next to the side of the main street and raise your hand to flag one down as it approaches. A single fare to anywhere in Sharm will cost around 5 LE.



شاطئ فندق في منتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

Get in Sharm el Sheikh by car or by bus

Sharm el-Sheikh can be reached by driving down the eastern coast from Eilat (Israel) via Nuweiba and Dahab, or via the western coast from Cairo. There are daily buses for both routes. From Cairo,East Delta buses take approximately 8 hrs (80 LE) while Superjet buses take 6 hrs. When taking the bus from Cairo, keep your bus ticket and passport handy, as you will pass through a number of checkpoints, which require passengers to present identification and ticket. The drive is interesting with beautiful scenary, throughout the route

The Sharm el-Sheikh bus station is removed, by about a kilometer, from the Peace road. If you should arrive during the evening hours your only option may be to take a taxi, as micro-bus service can be spotty. Since Sharm is a tourist-driven economy, you should be prepared to do some bargaining. If you are of the hiking type, the main road is, roughly, twenty minutes from main road. Just ask anyone to point you in the direction of Peace road. Once at Peace road you should have no problem hailing down a micro-bus

When heading to the bus station via micro-bus, it should be noted that, as of February 2009, there were no direct routes, which go down Peace road, to the bus station. In order to reach the station, you must indicate that you are going to the bus station, and want to be left off at the gas station. This may take some work, given the limited English skills of the drivers. Once at the gas station, you should see micro-buses, which will take you on the final leg. Remember, transfers are not issued, you will need to pay another fee for the final leg

About micro-bus fees If your journey is within a kilometer or two, the cost should be about (LE 3 to 5 LE). If your stop is further out, or if you are traveling during the late night hours, be prepared to get a demand for more money, in some cases drivers may demand up to (LE 10 or LE 20). Demands for higher fees can also take place, if the driver feels he you have money! So, be prepared to negotiate. If the drivers fee is unreasonable simply get out, this will often bring down the cost. One final note on fees, when arriving, ask a local how much the bus costs before hailing one down. The information provided will give you a base-line price, from which you can bargain with


كافيه داخل شارع تجاري في قرية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

Drink

Guava fresh juice is a must-try, excellent in any cafe.

Alcohol (including beer) is available in restaurants and street cafes. Travellers must be aware that taxes are now levied on alcoholic drinks that are purchased in cafes or bars that are not associated with the hotels. Please also be aware of drink prices in general as they can be relatively expensive, compared to other european destinations. Always ask to see a drinks menu before ordering a drink

Black House. Second famous venue after Pacha club. Presumably owned by Russians

Ministry of Sound Red Sea, Pacha/Sanafir hotel, ☎ +31624930603. 23-03.45.

Pacha club, Sanafir hotel, Naama Bay, ☎ +20(69)360-0197-8, One of the most famous dancing clubs

IL Mercato : a very nice place with more than 200 restaurants and coffee shops



محل لبيع الخضار و الفاكهة في شرم الشيخ

Eat : Mid-range

Beirut Bay, Bowling St. - Naama Bay (infront of Blom Bank), ☎ +20 (69) 360 1033. 11:00 am - 2:00 am. With most of the dry components (herbs & alike) used in the food process brought from Lebanon; gives the food the REAL Lebanese taste. With almost all range of different Lebanese Mezza & favorite Lebanese BBQ. Fair prices ''expect to pay, LE 8 for mezza, LE 30-55 main course'

Fawanes Cafe. Lebanese cuisine. Good place for waterpipes; order a smaller one (Fawanes); apple one is ideal

Safsafa. Probably one of the best fish cafes in the town. A rare place where grilled calmaras are really good. The only don't is a mixed plate (lobster is dry there)--better order the same mix fish by fish

Tempo Cafe. Features some percentage of locals. Waiters are uniformed in disctinctive orange-and-green. Waterpipe is good, but when served for several people (with many hoses), the menu price may be multiplied by number of people--ask in advance; maybe it's just a scam

Indian Restaurants. There are 3 Indian restaurants are there. One is Maharaja, on the beach pathway. Other two are India House Restaurants, of Thai Chain hotels. One is the old market and another one, opposite little Buddha, on the road near Taxi stand. Can get Indian menus.

IL Mercato,. A very nice place with more than 200 restaurants and coffee shops



بدوي من سكان صحراء شرم الشيخ

Camel trekking

The best place to do this is in the Sinai desert on a tour with the Sinai's on their own bred camels. After this you can look up at the desert stars at midnight after having a homemade meal cooked by the Sinais themselves



الاسماك تسبح بين الشعارب المرجانية في قاع البحر بشرم الشيخ

The reefs of Tiran and Ras Mohammed are known as two of the best diving-spots in the world. They can be reached by boat from Sharm within two hours. Ras Mohammed is the name of the southern most point of the Sinai peninsula.

There, the current of the Gulf of Aqaba meets the Gulf of Suez. Due to the increase of plankton in the water the amount of fish is incredible. Huge schools of Barracudas, Sharks and Murrays can be seen there every day

The disadvantage of its popularity is that you may find up to 20 boats at the same reef. If you take a daily-boat you may enjoy your dive in the company of fifty other divers

Smarter divers book a diving safari. This way you avoid the crowds at the popular spots and have the possibility to dive beautiful reefs way beyond the reach of any daytripping boats. The overall costs of a diving safari does not exceed daily diving and it saves you a lot of stress



سيدات من البدو في صحراء شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

العشاء البدوي : هذا ليس مكان .. ولكنه عبارة عن نشاط يمكنك القيام به ويقدمه لك غالبية الفنادق هناك ، سيأخذك باص إلى هضبة عالية في شرم الشيخ من الساعة 7 مساءً وتجلسون في خيام ، ما عليك سوى اختيار مكان مناسب أو خيمة مناسبة لك ، وسيأتي لك الشاي والعشاء وطبعاً يكون بوفيه مفتوح .. كما يتخلل ذلك عروض بهلوانية ورقصات شعبية محترمة .. ويكون ذلك في جلسة بدوية جميلة .. سعرها يتراوح ما بين الـ 120 إلى 150 جنيه شاملة توصيلة السيارة إلى هناك



سرب من الاسماك في قاع بحر شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

القارب الزجاجي أو الـ Glass Boat : وهي عبارة عن غواصة تحت البحر .. يكون قاعها من زجاج كي تتمكن من رؤية الأسماك والشعب المرجانية الملونة وهي في القاع

تستغرق الرحلة من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات ، وسعرها 40 جنيه للفرد

لها عدة أسماء منها : Sea Scope أو Aquascope أو Submarine

والغواصة يوجد منها أشكال وأحجام كثيرة



مقهى و مطعم في سوق تجاري بمدينة شرم الشيخ التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

خليج نعمة : وهو مكان جميل يقع في قلب شرم الشيخ .. ستجد هناك جميع جنسيات العالم بأعداد كبيرة

فيه مشايتين تمشي بهما ويكون على جانبيهما المحلات التجارية والمقاهي والمطاعم

المشاية أو الشارع الرئيسي في خليج نعمة والذي ستمشي به يسميه السواح بـ : شانزلزيه شرم الشيخ



شاليهات في شرم الشيخ التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء

Sleep

Most hotels in Sharm, particularly in the Na'ama Bay area cater for package tourists. There are mostly 3-6 star all inclusive hotels and there are very few if any) budget options

Others are quite far from Naama Bay, so you either are tied to their all-included ration, or need to pay for taxi for every dinner in Naama (although taxi is inexpensive from most of hotels

For hotels in Na'ama Bay itself, their territory is frequently crossed by a pedestrian street, so the beach may appear across the street from the hotel building--obviously affecting privacy even when using a hotel's pool

----------


## اليمامة

مرحبا...



بازار لبيع التذكارات و الملابس الشعبية من التراث في شرم الشيخ

التسوق في مولات شرم الشيخ : أشهر مول في شرم الشيخ .. هو ( الميركاتو ) 
يقع المول في منطقة الهضبة بالقرب من ألف ليلة وليلة ، ومساحته 50 ألف متر مربع ، ويضم أكثر من 450 محل ومطعم ، وكلها مطاعم وماركات عالمية



يخوت ترسو على الشاطئ في منتجع شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

رحلة بحرية خاصة : و هي عبارة عن رحلة على ظهر يخت لك أنت وعائلتك فقط .. دون أن يكون معكم سياح ، اليخت سيمشي بكم في البحر من 9 صباحاً حتى 5 مساءً ، وأنت تفعل ما يحلو لك .. سواء الصيد في عرض البحر .. أو الـ Snorkelling .. يكون ذلك بسعر 350 دولار



 يخت يسبح في مياه البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

جزيرة تيران : هي رحلة رائعة على ظهر أحد اليخوت .. تأخذك لجزيرة قرب شرم الشيخ اسمها جزيرة تيران ، وسترى هناك السفينة الروسية الغارقة Gordon Reef ، والرحلة تتكلف 120 جنيه بالغداء .. و أحياناً السعر يكون أعلى كلما كان اليخت به مزايا أكثر

خلال هذه الرحلة يتوقف اليخت أكثر من مرة في البحر كي يسمح للركاب بالسباحة أو عمل Snorkelling

الـ Snorkelling هو الطفو على سطح البحر وأنت على بطنك .. و ذلك بارتداء أشياء خاصة تساعدك على الطفو .. و لا يشترط أن تتقن السباحة مطلقاً .. فقط ارتديها وتلبس معها نظارة مكبرة كي ترى الأعماق وأنت على السطح



بازرات و محلات تجارية في سوق بمدينة شرم الشيخ

ألف ليلة وليلة : و هو متنزه به مطاعم وقاعة علي بابا وعروض صوت وضوء وعرض للخيول .. كذلك رقصات شعبية من مختلف محافظات مصر .. فمثلاً رقصات صعيدية وبدوية .. إلخ
هذا المكان مشهور جداً في شرم الشيخ .. و يقصده الأجانب و العرب على وجه سواء



نادي و مطعم بمنتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

أفضل المطاعم الموجودة في السوق القديم بمدينة شرم الشيخ هي :

- مطعم فارس للأسماك

- مطعم صفصفه للأسماك والمأكولات البحرية ، المطعم صغير لكن أكله جميل

- مطعم المصريين .. وهو خاص بالمشويات والأكلات المصرية كالمحشي وغيره



بائع الشيشة في سوق تجاري بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

السوق القديم في مدينة شرم الشيخ : و هو عبارة عن سوق لبيع الأشياء الأساسية و ليست الترفيهية .. مثل الفواكة أو الخضروات أو الأسماك ، كذلك ستجد فيه كروت شحن الموبايل بنفس أسعار القاهرة

و إذا جلست في شرم أكثر من 4 أيام لابد أنك ستحتاج لهذا السوق



العاب مائية على الشاطئ في شرم الشيخ

الذهاب إلى Cleo Park في شرم الشيخ : الدخول هناك بـ 160 جنيه .. وتفتح أبواها منذ الساعة 10 صباحاً



بدوية من سكان صحراء شرم الشيخ في جنوب سيناء

برية على الموتوسيكل ذو الأربع عجلات : و اسمها بالإنجليزي Quad Runners ، والـ 3 ساعات هناك بـ 120 جنيه ، و يكون أمامكم و خلفكم مرشدين ليدلوكم على الطريق ، وكل فترة توجد راحة تتخللها شرب شاي في الخيم البدوية ، ولا يشترط رخصة قيادة



امام شاطئ البحر في شرم الشيخ بمحافظة كفر الشيخ

فندق كهرمانة

يقع في شارع حسين سالم في خليج نعمة وهذه ميزته الكبرى. له شاطيء خاص على بعد أمتار قليلة منه.بناياته غير مترامية فكلها تقع حول حمامات السباحة

نبذة عن الفندق :

نظيف و هاديء نسبيا و أجواء الفندق عموما تمُدّك باحساسٍ بيتيٍ دافيء مرجعه صغر مساحة مرافقة مثل البهو و المطعم و الاستقبال و قربها من بعضها البعض.

الفندق رائع بمعنى الكلمة من ناحية الشكل و الديكورات و الأثاث و المرافق و هو أشبه بالمنتجع

يتكون الفندق من 360 غرفة تتضمن 100 غرفة لغير المدخنين و الغرف تتنوع من بين غرف عادية و رئاسية و غير ذلك

Kahramana Hotel Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Naama bay – Sharm El-Sheikh – Egypt

Tel: +2069 3601071/2/3/4/5

Fax: +2069 3601076

Email: kahramanahotel@balbaagroup.com

Description and Services

Set in the heart of Naama Bay in Sharm El-Sheikh, Kahramana Hotel is the rare combination of genuine charm and quality service. Basked in year-round sunshine, Kahramana is ideally located for relaxation, shopping and entertainment



على شاطئ فندق في شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

فندق حياة ريجنسى شرم الشيخ

العنوان:خليج الحدائق ، صندوق بريد 58 ، جنوب سيناء

شرم الشيخ , مصر

Gardens Bay, PO Box 58, South Sinai, Egypt

Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt

Tel: +20 69 360 1234

Fax: +20 69 360 3600

يقع فندق حياة ريجنسي شرم الشيخ بجوار خليج نعمة و يبعد 10 دقيقة بالسيارة من مطار شرم الشيخ

يعتبر من افضل الفنادق فى المنطقة حيث يطل على مساحة واسعة من الحدائق و يطل على البحر الاحمر, و هو احدى مناطق العالم الاكثر نقاء و الاكثر تشويقا بالغطس

يتضمن فندق حياة ريجنسى 439 غرفة وجناح ولكل منها شرفته الخاصة، و يطل على البحر الاحمر

خدمات الفندق

• تناول الوجبات الخفيفة بالشرفة الخارجية

• جمانيزيوم

• ايجار للسيارات

• تبادل العملات الاجنبية

• مصاعد

• مغسلة و تنظيف جاف

• موظفين يجيدون لغات مختلفة

• جميع خدمات السكرتارية

خدمات الغرف

• تراس –بلكونه تطل على البحر

• انترنت

• الغرف مزودة بنظام الامان ضد الدخان

• رسائل صوتية

• مكيف هواء

• انترنت لاسلكى فائق السرعة

• خدمات اتصالات سلكية و لاسلكية

• حمامات رخام

Hyatt Regency Sharm El Sheikh Resort

Name: Hyatt Regency Sharm El Sheikh Resort -B HP D F RP W E OR

Category: * * * * *

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: The Gardens Bay, Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh

Phone: +20 69 60 1234

Fax: +20 69 60 3600

Description and Services

Located 8 minutes from Sharm International Airport, the resort is only 5 minutes away from the Na'ama Bay community. The resort is also the ideal starting point for exploring the historical, religious sites as well as the spectacular nature reserves of the area.

Facilities

RESTAURANTS

Cascades - Set amongst the cascading pools encompasses soothing hues of blue and lime The hot coals treat good food simply, the brick oven produces seafood crisps and fresh flatbreads. Open 10 am - midnight

Hyatt's 'hotel within a hotel' concept offers privacy and uncompromising

luxury for discriminating guests. The Regency Club® is housed in an

elegant villa that has a cozy and very classic feel. The verandah is the

perfect setting from which to enjoy the rosy sunset with a cocktail

Alternatively, the fireplace is a great place to curl up with a book or glass

of cognac on chilly desert nights

Regency Club® guests benefit from private check-in and Concierge as

well as daily complimentary continental breakfast and evening cocktails

and canapés at the clubhouse. There is also a boardroom for private

meetings

In terms of aqua amenities, Regency Club® guests may enjoy a private

beach, two pools and a whirlpool

Cafe Fresco - This restaurant offers a variety of 'Italian Snapshots' designed to capture Latin spontaneity. This 'Cucina Italiana' predominantly offers a buffet product which is always seasonal, aromatic and fresh. Open for breakfast, lunch and dinner

Sala Thai - Classically Thai... rich teak wood, sensuous fabrics, antique art accents and a kitchen theatre. Purity, clarity and restraint... this restaurant will offer an evening of grace, refinement and congeniality. Open for dinner

Beach House Bar & Grill - Clean, crisp and cool as the ocean spray, this restaurant will be the perfect retreat from the beach. Laid back good tastes of salads, light al fresco dishes... all icons of heat relief. Open 10 am - midnight

Souk at the Hyatt - Traditional Egyptian souk with shops and food court. Enjoy an arabesque evening charged with scents, sensuality and appeal. Guests will savor five panoriental cuisine with a program of folklore music and dance. Open evenings



سوق تجاري في مدينة شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

مطعم مغربي بداخل منتزه ألف ليلة وليلة : هذا المطعم متخصص في الأكلات المغربية فقط .. حتى أن ديكوراته مغربية

مطعم وكافيه ( ماشي ) : المطعم اسمه ( ماشي ) وموجود في خليج نعمة أيضاً وبالقرب من المطعم الصيني السابق الذكر ، وبالتحديد قرب نهاية شارع ملك البحرين ، يقدم أكلات خفيفة لذيذة جداً

- مطعم Octopus للماكولات البحرية : من أفضل المطاعم التي تقدم الـ Sea Food في شرم الشيخ ، موجود في خليج نعمة

- مطعم Byblos : و هو مطعم لبناني المطعم موجود بجانب كافتيريا هارد روك



اماكن للترفيه و الاسترخاء داخل قرية سياحية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

مطعم دنانير : موجود بين فندق موفينبيك وبين ماكدونالدز .. و هو يقدم كل شيء .. مثل الأكلات البحرية وكذلك اللحوم .. بالإضافة للبيتزا والفطائر ومختلف الأطباق المصرية

مطعم Jolie Ville bakery : وهو ليس مطعم بالمعنى الحرفي .. وإنما خاص بجميع المخبوزات . مثل الكيك والفطائر والخبز بجميع أنواعه ، بالإضافة للقهوة و الآيس كريم يعني يمكنك تناول الفطار به .. أو وجبة خفيفة في الليل

المطعم موجود بالقرب من فندق موفينبيك في قلب خليج نعمة

مطعم كان زمان : مطعم جميل جداً في خليج نعمة .. و هو على الطراز البدوي ، و يمكن أن تتصلوا به و يوصل لكم الكل للفندق أو أي مكان تريدونه



قرية سياحية في منتجع شرم الشيخ

فندق أبروتيل جراند شرم

يقع الفندق على هضبة أم السيد المطلة على البحر الاحمر وجزر تيران ويبعد 2 كم عن وسط المدينة و8 كم عن خليج نعمة ويبعد عن خليج نبق 30 كم وعن منتزه رأس محمد 35 كم ويبعد عن مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى 20 كم

لمحة عامة عن الفندق:

الفندق درجته 5 نجوم وبنى على الطراز المصرى التقليدى والهندسة المعمارية والمسابح الامامية تعطى للفندق طابعا خاصا والفندق معروف باسم البيت المرجانى والفندق يطل على شاطئ البحر والمناظر الطبيعية الخلابة والتى تجعل الضيوف يشعرون بالاسترخاء والراحة.

الغرف:

يتكون الفندق من 3 طوابق ويحتوى على 292 غرفة وجميع الغرف مكيفة الهواء ومفروشة بشكل راقى وبهيج ومصممه بطريقة عصرية وتطل الغرف إما على المسبح أو على الحديقة.

أنواع الغرف:

1-غرف مزدوجة ديلوكس تطل على البحر.

2-غرف رئاسية مزدوجة.

3-غرف لغير المدخنين.

4-أجنحة رئاسية.

5-أجنحة عائلية.

خدمات الغرف:

1-كاشف الدخان الالكترونى.

2-مفتاح الكترنى للغرف.

3-منطقة جلوس.

4-أدوات النظافة.

5-بلكونات.

6-كنبة للاطفال.

7-البريد الصوتى.

8-أسرة للرضع.

9-مكتب.

10-خدمة الاتصال للايقاظ.

11-مجفف شعر.

12-حمام خاص.

13-أرواب.

14-خزانة.

15-تليفون مباشر.

16-مينى بار.

17-تكييف.

18-تليفزيون مزود بقنوات فضائية.

19-مرأة.

20-خدمة الغرف 24 ساعة.

خدمات ومرافق الفندق:

1-كاشف الدخان.

2-باب للحرائق.ملمع الاحذية.

3-مصاعد.

4-مكتبة.

5-خدمة النقل المكوكية من والى شرم الشيخ وخليج نعمة.

6-الصراف الالى.

7-غرفة للالعاب.

8-خدمة الترجمة.

9-مكتب أستعلامات تكنولوجى.

10-جولات سياحية.

11-خدمة الكى.

12-حراس أمن.

13-خزانة.

14-خدمة النقل بالليموزين.

15-تكييف.

16-مكتب أستقبال 24 ساعة.

17-نادى صحى.

18-خدمة مجالسة الاطفال ورعايتهم.

19-ملهى ليلى.

20-ساونا.

21-حدائق.

22-مسابح ومسبح دافئ ومسبح خاص بالاطفال.

23-غرفة بخار.

24-مطاعم وبارات وكافى شوب.

25-برامج ترفيهية.

26-خدمات طبية.

27-مركز تجميل.

28-مركز لرجال الاعمال.

29-خدمة التدليك.

30-ملاعب تنس وجولف.

31-نادى للاطفال.

32-سوبر ماركت.

33-صالة بلياردو وايروبكس.

34-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.

35-جراجات.

36-خدمة تغيير العملات.

37-خدمة الغرف.

38-خدمة التنظيف الجاف.

39-محلات لبيع الهدايا والجرائد.

40-كوافير للسيدات.

41-ملاعب كرة طائرة.

42-خدمة الانترنت اللاسلكية.

43-غرف أجتماعات.

44-شاطئ خاص.

45-العاب مائية.

Iberotel Grand Sharm Hotel

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Om El Seid Hill, Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai, Egypt

Location: Om El Seid Hill

Phone: 69-66 38 00

Fax: 69-66 38 21

Description and Services

At the southern tip of the Sinai, the striking 5-star Iberotel Grand Sharm is supremely situated directly on the beach, allowing breathtaking views of the Sinai Mountains. The Red Sea's coral reef boasts its most beautiful coral gardens only a few swim-strokes away. Enjoy a bathing and diving holiday par excellence.

Facilities

RESTAURANTS

In house restaurant

Shisha Corner

Snack Bar

Lobby bar

Pool bar

main resturant

OTHER

Air-conditioned

Private shower and W.C

Telephone

Satellite TV

Fridge

Shop

Safe

2 floodlit Tennis Courts

Fitness room

Hammam

Sauna

Massage

Whirlpool

Children pool

Games room

Discotheque

Billiards and Table Tennis

Volleyball court

Gymnastics

Kids club



فندق مطل على شاطئ البحر في شرم الشيخ

فندق هيلتون فيروز

يقع فندق فيروز فى قلب خليج نعمة ولا يبعد كثير عن وسط المدينة ويمكنكم الوصول الى الفندق من اى مكان ولذلك لان موقعه مريح ويبعد عن مطار الغردقة 7كم وعن محطة الحافلات 4 كم ويبعد عن جزيرة تيرن 15كم وعن راس محمد 30كم

فندق هيلتون فيروز صمم على ان يكون به كل الخدمات والامكانيات حتى لايحتاج نزلائه لاى شى خارجى. والفندق مجهز باجهزة حديثة وجديدة وبه كافة الضرورات الهامة. وهو المكان المثالى للسياح والمفضل لديهم وقد اعتادت اغلب مراكز الصحى ان تذهب الى هناك. ودرجة الفندق 4 نجوم. وبالفندق شاطى خاص يمتد الى حوالى 823م ومركز للالعاب المائية ومركز غوص

الغرف:-

يتكون الفندق من طابقين وبه 210 غرفة مكيفة الهواء والغرف جميعها بها بلكونات تطل على الحديقة او باحة ومنطقة جلوس والغرف مؤثثة باثاث راقى ومعاصر وتتميز الغر ف التى تتوزع داخل حديقة جميلة و تطل مباشرة على الشاطئ. وجميع الغرف بها صانع الشاى والقهوة. وبالغرف حمام خاص مزود بادوات النظافة

خدمات الفندق:-

1- ملعب اسكواش.

2- نادى صحى مكيف.

3- جاكوزى.

4- الالعاب مائية.

5- مركز غوص.

6- ملعب التنس.

7- مركز تسوق.

8- مركز للاطفال.

9- مسبح خارجى ساخن واخر بارد.

10- مطاعم وكافيهات وبارات.

11- شاطى خاص.

12- مركز تجميل.

13- مركز تاجير سيارات.

14- خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.

15- موقف للسيارات والحافلات.

16- خدمة الايقاظ.

17- تغيير العملات.

18- خزانات.

19- مكتب الاستقبال 24 ساعة.

معلومات اضافية:-

1- مركز الغوص: يمكنكم زيارات اروع مناطق الغوص ويمكنكم استكشاف البحر الاحمر ليلا ويقدم الندق دورات غوص متقدمة ودورات للاطفال.

2- ملعب الاطفال: هناك مركز ترفيهى للاطفال يضم مجموعة مميزة من الالعاب للاطفال من سن 4 الى 12 سنة وهناك انشطة صباحية مثل كرة القدم وكرة اليد ويمكنهم التمتع ايضا بالافلام والبلاى ستيشن والرسم. وهناك ملعب اخر على الشاطى للاطفال ويتح طوال ايام الاسبوع.

3- غير مسموح باصطحاب الحيوانات الاليفة.

4- الاطفال تحت سن 12 سنة لهم اقامة مجانية و وجبات مجانية والاقامة مع والديهم فى الغرفة و غير مسموح باكثر من طفلين فى الغرفة.

Hilton Fayrouz Village

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Sharm El Sheikh Main St., Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai

Location: Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai

Phone: +20-69-600136-141

Fax: +20-69-601040/3

Description and Services

Situated on the southern tip of the Sinai Peninsular, Sharm El Sheikh is a famous diving and watersports destination. Hilton Fayrouz Resort commands the most central position on Naama Bay and boasts the longest sandy beach and beautiful gardens.

Facilities

RESTAURANTS

Wadi Restaurant & Terrace – main restaurant, buffet style

Fish restaurant-a la carte, dinner

Italian Beach Restaurant – lunch & dinnger

Starlight dinner – in the desert, weekly

OTHER

Cyber discotheque

Live entertainment every night

Internet service

Laundry and valet service

Mailing service

Luggage storage

Safety deposit boxes and safes in rooms

Doctor (rate according to service)

Kiddies club

Wheelchair

Babysitter service (hourly rate)

Check out: 12 noon.

Check In 14.00

New day: 07.00 hrs

Connecting rooms: 16

All rooms with private terrace

Private bathroom with shower & tub

Hairdryer in each room

Direct telephone

Satellite T.V

Radio & taped music

Electric current: 220 V

Air conditioning with individual control

Shaver outlet 220 V

Car rental

Travel agent

Bank

Jewelry shop

Book & gift shop

Bazaar

Casual wears

Two (heated) swimming pools

Spacious private sandy beach

Diving center: offering full range of courses from beginner to instructor with multi-lingual staff.

Sun n’ Fun Beach Center: lasers, glass bottom boat, private yacht, pedallo, kayak, water-skiing,

windsurfing, fun boards, parasailing, snorkeling trips

Sun n’ Fun Recreation Center: quadrunners, desert safaris, camel safaris, excursions to all main

places of interest

Fit n’ Fun Health Center: sauna, jaccuzzi, massage

Animation Team: providing all day fun

1 Tennis courts, squash courts

Horseriding, bicycles

Video games, billiards

Kiddies club at Hilton Residence Resort from 8:00 to 20:000 everyday

Diving center with instructors

Water sports center

Extensive leisure activities & animation program



اليخوت تسبح في البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

فندق شيراتون شرم الشيخ

يقع على ساحل الباشا/ شرم الشيخ في مكان خاص و ممتع للراحة التامة والاستجمام بحيث يقع على قمّة تل يطلّ على البحر مباشرةً بمنظر بانورامي

يبعد (5) كيلومترات عن المطار، ويبعد عن القاهرة (45) دقيقة بالطائرة

الفندق الفريد من نوعه والمؤلف من 300 غرفة المعلم الرئيسي وسط قرية تتضمن ساحة سوق تقليدية وحدائق منسقة وممرات مظللة بأشجار النخيل,وتتميز الردهة الرئيسية في الفندق بموقعها وسط وادٍ يقسم تلتين متجاورتين, ومن خلال التقسيم الهندسي للمكان سوف تطل كل غرف الفندق وشقق القرية على البحر، ومن أجمل الميزات الخارجية للفندق شلال ما ينحدر من قلب الردهة الرئيسية نحو البحر.

و يتضمن فندق ومنتجع وفيلات شيراتون الذي تديره منتجعات و فنادق ستاروود العالمية تسهيلات راقية تتضمن جناحاً ملكياً (مع بركة سباحة خاصة) و17 جناحاً إضافية و تسهيلات ترفيهية منها نادٍ صحي وبركة فيها حركة ماء دوارة و ملاعب تنس ومجمعاً من برك السباحة والشلالات.

يقع الفندق على شاطىء إحدى أجمل مناطق الغطس في العالم و يوفر لنزلائه تسهيلات للغوص و الغطس و الإبحار بالمظلة و ركوب الأمواج

مرافق و خدمات

- ليموزين للمطار و للتأجير

- خدمة مصرفية 24 ساعة من خلال الصراف الآلي

- مغسلة و تنظيف جاف

- صالون تجميل

- توفير جليسة أطفال عند الطلب

- مركز خدمات رجال أعمال

- خدمة الإنترنت اللاسلكي

- محلات تجارية

- جراج للسيارات

Sheraton Sharm Hotel and Resort

City: Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Al Pasha Coast, Sharm El Sheikh Egypt

Location: Sharm El Sheikh, Sinai

Phone: (20) 069 602070/602560

Fax: (20) 069 602099

Located between the mountains and the tranquil waters of the Red Sea, the Sheraton Sharm Hotel, Resort and Villas is only 10 minutes from Sharm El-Sheikh International Airport and from the city center



من داخل البحر في شرم الشيخ بمحافظة شرم الشيخ

فندق النوفوتيل

يقع الفندق فى خليج نعمة على ساحل البحر الاحمر ويبعد 3 كم عن مدينة المرح و 1 كم عن خليج نعمة ويبعد 12 كم عن وسط المدينة و18 كم عن مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى.

لمحة عامة عن الفندق:

فندق النوفوتيل فندق 5 نجوم وهو مناسب للمسافرين من أجل الترفية او العمل وهو فندق مثالى للعائلات أيضا والفندق واسع ومصمم بطريقة عصرية لتوفر مناخ الاسترخاء والهدوء للنزلاء وللفندق شهرة عالمية وبه أغلب وسائل الراحة والترفيه.

الغرف:

يتكون الفندق من طابقين ويحتوى على 197 غرفة وبالغرف وسائل الراحة الحديثة ومصممه بديكورات عصرية وراقية تبعث على النفس الراحة والهدوء.

خدمات الغرف:

1-أنذار للدخان.

2-منبه.

3-أفلام.

4-انترنت لاسلكى.

5-جرائد.

6-تليفزيون مزود بقنوات فضائية.

7-تكييف.

8-مينى بار.

9-بكونات وشرفات.

10-تليفون مباشر.

11-مجفف شعر.

12-حمام خاص.

13-مكتب.

14-خزانة.

15-خدمة الغرف.

خدمات و مرافق الفندق:

1-كاميرا فى المدخل.

2-تسهيلات للمعاقين.

3-منتجع صحى.

4-آلة فاكس.

5-مكتب أستعلامات للسياح.

6-خدمة التنظيف الجاف.

7-منتجع صحى.

8-خدمة النقل المكوكية من والى المطار.

9-كراسى متحركة.

10-قارب زجاجى للنزهات.

11-خدمة الكى.

12-مركز غوص.

13-مركز تسوق.

14-شاطئ خاص.

15-الالعاب المائية.

16-ملاعب تنس وكرة طائرة.

17-جراجات.

18-غرفة بخار.

19-صالون تجميل.

20-مكتب أستقبال 24 ساعة.

21-بورتريه.

22-نادى للاطفال.

23-مكتب تأجير سيارات.

24-مطاعم وبارات.

25-خدمة التدليك.

26-خدمة تغيير العملات.

27-محلات لبيع الهدايا والجرائد.

28-الالعاب الرياضية.

29-مسابح و مسبح دافئ.

30-جاكوزى.

31-ملعب للاطفال.

32-حراس أمن.

33-نادى صحى.

34-خدمة مجالسة الاطفال و رعايتهم.

35-ساونا.

36-غرفة العاب.

37-كازينو.

38-خدمة الغسيل و التنظيف.

Novotel Sharm El Sheikh

Address: Naama Bay, Po.Box 32

Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt

Tel: (+20)69/3600172

Fax: (+20)69/3600193

Description and Services

The balcony of your air-conditioned and well-appointed room gives on to your private beach and sun-drenched stillness, the premise of a stay where peace and quiet flows natural from a world of silence.

Facilities

RESTAURANTS

The Black Coral : restaurant overlooking the beach. International cuisine

The Reef : coffee shop open 24 hours a day

Al Assala : beach restaurant

Al Dente : Italian cuisine

The Laggon : pool restaurant

OTHER

The Aquamarine bar located in the hall

Pool bar

Swimming Pool

Tennis

Volleyball

Soccer

Motorcycling

Air Conditioning

Television

Radio

Direct phone

Mini-bar

Private bathroom with bath

Balconies

Located along a private beach near the natural reserve of Ras Mohamed

Diving center (Divers International)

Daily live entertainment

Speedball

Darts

Discotheque

Children 16 and under stay free with parents

Baby sitting service



مياه البحر في شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

فندق هيلنان مارينا شرم

يقع الفندق على ساحل البحر الاحمر , حيث يقع على خليج نعمة حيث يبعد 6 كم من المطار

يقع فندق هلنان شرم فى موقع متميز على ساحل البحر الاحمر جنوب شرم الشيخ حيث الهدوء و الاستمتاع بالبحر وايضا بمنظر الجبال الجميلة, و يحتوي الفندق على 6 حمامات و3 ملاعب للتنس و للكرة الطائرة و يوجد صالات ترفيهية مثل البيلياردوا والبينج بونك والعاب اخرى رياضية كثيرة . و يتميز الفندق انه قريب جدا من الاسواق التى توجد فى خليج نعمة . التصميم الهندسى للفندق تصميم رائع جدا بحيث يساعدك على الاسترخاء . و الجو هادىء جدا . عليك سرعة الحجز

الغرف

1-غرف النزلاء

2-الغرف الملكية

3-الاجنحة الصغيرة

4-الاجنحة الملكية

5- غرف لغير المدخنين

خدمات الفندق

• استقبال الزائرين من المطار الى الفندق

• اماكن انتظار للسيارات

• تواجد افراد الامن فى كل مكان لحماية الزائرين

• امكانية تناول الوجبات على البحر

• حمامات سباحة

• ملاعب رياضية

• خدمات السكرتارية

• مركز خدمة رجال الاعمال

• موظفين يجيدون لغات مختلفة

• يحتوى الفندق على مجموعة من المطاعم والكافتريات التي تقدم اشهى الماكولات

معلومات اضافية:

- ينصح بحجز الغرف التي تبدا من رقم 1 وحتي 40 . " المنظر على البحر والشاطئ و المسبح ممتاز"

- الانترنت مجاني في اللوبي "" اذا كان معاك جهاز محمول """ وذلك على شبكة الفندق.

- توجد شبكة اخرى اسمها (LINK ZONE) مجانية و يوصل مدها للغرفة على الوايرليس .

- يوجد بالفندق مجموعة من المطاعم العالمية المتميزة ينصح بالحجز فى المطعم الايطالى

- فندق هيلنان شرم الفندق الوحيد فى خليج نعمة الذى يطل على البحر فسارع بحجز غرفتك .

Helnan Marina Sharm Hotel

Helnan Marina Sharm - Egypt

Namma Bay - Sharm ElSheikh

Tel ::(: 20) 69 360 0170

Fax: (20) 69 360 0171

E-mail:marinasharm@helnan.com

Description and Services

Sharm El Sheikh definitely has a charm of its own; risen practically out of nothing, it is squeezed between the rocky mass of Sinai behind and the incredible blue of the Red Sea in front. All around are sand dunes, the rare oasis, camels and tents belonging to the Bedouins

Facilities

RESTAURANTS

Sharm Cafe

A LA Carte' restaurant

Marina Cafe Snack Bar

OTHER

Lobby Bar

Pool Bar

Terrace Bar

Satellite channel

Television

Private bathroom

Direct dial telephone

Balconies

Air-conditioning

Mini Bar

Convention Rooms

Luggage Room

Bank

Gift Shop

Bazaar

Shuttle bus to Airport

Parking Area

Doctor - on call

Safety deposit boxes

2 Fresh water swimming pools

Private Beach

Beach Volley Ball

Basket Ball court

All Kinds of water sports

Glass bottom boat

Children Play ground

International diving centers

Large private jetty



الطبيعة الرائعة و شاطئ البحر في منتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

فندق البارون ريزورت

يبعد منتجع بارون حوالي 12 كم عن خليج نعمه وتستغرق المسافة من مطار شرم الشيخ 10 دقائق تقريبا وهو ملاذ جميل لمحبي الهدوء والاسترخاء والترفيه والألعاب الرياضية المائية المتنوعة.

مرافق الفندق :

مطاعم و بارات متنوعة، غرف بجدران عازلة للصوت لمزيدا من الخصوصية و الهدوء، غرف مخصصة لغير المدخنين، غرف مخصصة لذوي الإعاقات، بركة سباحة، صالة لياقة، سونا، غرف بخار، مرقص ليلي، ملعب تنس، مركز تجميل.

خدمات تقدم داخل الغرف :

- و يوجد بالغرف والأجنحه جميع ما يحتاجه النزيل حيث روعي في الغرف والأجنحة جميع وسائل الراحة والترفيه والتقنيه كما وفر الفندق طاقم مميز لخدمة النزلاء يتحدثون عدة لغات منها : العربية , الانجليزية , الألمانية , الإيطالية , الفرنسية , بالإضافة لبعض اللغات اللاتينية و الروسية

- انترنت فائق السرعة

- هواتف

- بريد صوتى

- حمامات رخام

- تليفزيون

- اقفال الكترونية

- خدمات اتصالات سلكية و لاسلكية

خدمات تقدم للنزلاء عند الطلب

- توفير مرشدين سياحيين لعمل الزيارات الي مختلف الاماكن الموجود بشرم الشيخ

- مركزاً لخدمة رجال الأعمال مجهز بأحدث الوسائل التقنيه المرئية و الصوتية و مجهز أيضاً بطاقم إداري وسكرتاري لإدارة أعمال النزلاء على أكمل وجه

- تذاكر دخول مناطق الجذب بشرم الشيخ

- حجز بالقطارات و سيارات الليموزين

- جولات لمشاهدة المعالم.

- تأجير رحلات

- تحميض الأفلام

- شراء زهور

- تأجير فيديو

- تأجير أجهزة صوتية ستيريو وأجهزة صوتية لتشغيل الأقراص المدمجة.

- تأجير و شراء شرائط و أقراص مدمجة CD

- توفير خرائط وتوجيه نحو الأماكن المطلوبة

- خدمات تسوق

- الترتيب لممارسة رياضات التنس والاسكواش والجولف.

- توفير معلومات عن الملاهي والمتجعات الموجوده بالمدينة

- توفير مواد تغليف

- توفير المشورة حول عقد الاجتماعات والتخطيط للمناسبات الاجتماعية

Baron Resort Sharm El Sheikh, South Sinai

Tel: +20-2-2419 9206, Fax: +20-2-2417 8595

E-mail: info@baronsharm.com

Description and Services

With its prime location on the south tip of Sinai and majestically facing the Straits of Tiran with over 500 meters private beach, the 5 star deluxe Baron Resort Sharm El Sheikh invites you to indulge yourself to its incomparable luxury and style

It is the only resort to boast 2 Royal Suites each with a private pool & butler service, and 360 rooms with most being sea-viewing. The resort is built on 18% of the total 120,000 square meters, the rest of the land is beautifully landscaped with gardens, pools and walkways

A full program of sports and leisure activities are guaranteed to keep the whole family entertained. With a sea water pool outfitted with jacuzzi, a fresh water Olympic size pool and a children's pool, children's club and playground, shopping arcade, a 145m long jetty leading to the colorful coral reefs and international diving center. With 12 restaurants and bars one is never short of choice. They all offer a blend of international delicacies and cuisine



داخل احدى القرى في منتجع شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

فندق كراون بلازا ريزورت

يقع على ساحل البحر الاحمر ,حيث يقع على خليج الباشا و يبعد 9 كم من المطار و 6 كم عن شمال خليج نعمة

يقع فندق كروان بلازا فى موقع متميز على البحر الاحمر حيث الهدوء و الاستمتاع بالبحر و ايضا بمنظر الجبال الجميلة,و يحتوي الفندق على 5 حمامات سباحة و 3 ملاعب تنس و صالة رياضية مجهزة بالكامل و ايضا يحتوي على غرف الساونا,و يقدم الفندق مجموعة من الملاعب المختلفة لكل الاعمار و كل انواع الرياضة

خدمات الفندق

• استقبال الزائرين من المطار الى الفندق

• اماكن انتظار للسيارات

• تواجد افراد الامن فى كل مكان لحماية الزائرين

• امكانية تناول الوجبات على البحر

• حمامات سباحة

• ملاعب رياضية

• خدمات السكرتارية

• مركز خدمة رجال الاعمال

• موظفين يجيدون لغات مختلفة

• يحتوى الفندق على مجموعة من المطاعم والكافتريات التى تقدم اشهى الماكولات

خدمات الغرف

• غرف مكيفة

• خدمة 24 ساعة للغرف

• بريد صوتى

• تليفون دولى ومحلى

• حمامات رخام

• تليفزيون ملون و قنوات خاصة بالافلام

Crowne Plaza Resort Sharm El Sheikh

Address:Pacha Bay, P.O.B 140 ,Sharm El Sheikh,Egypt

Tel: 20-69-3603090

Fax: 20-69-3603099

Description and Services

A beautiful and unique resort designed in a Moorish village style, the resort is a dream location on the coast of the Red Sea, one of the most immaculate spots on earth. Once you drive through the grandiose gates of the resort, you will find yourself entering a domain designed to exist in perfect harmony with the desert landscape. Located on the southern tip of the Sinai Peninsula, a dream resort set on the idyllic coast of the Red Sea, one of the most immaculate spots on earth. With an unrivaled location on the shores of one of the most beautiful seas in the world, in one of the most unspoiled spots in earth, the Crowne Plaza Resort in Sharm El Sheikh was expertly designed to deliver it's guests pure excellence. The resort's beachfront features the famed coral reef named "The Far Garden", considered one of the most beautiful spots for snorkeling and scuba diving in Sharm El Sheikh.

Air Conditioned

Babysitting/Child Services

Bath Tub

Barber/Beauty Shop

Porters

Bathroom Telephone

Coffee Maker in Room

Concierge Desk

Connecting Rooms

Copy Service

Cribs Available

24 Hour Front Desk

FAX

Gift Shop

Golf

Exercise Gym

Hairdryers Available

Guest Laundromat

Mini Bar

Multilingual

Pool

Outdoor Pool

Parking

Restaurant

Rollaway Beds

Room Service

24 Hour Room Service

Safe

Sauna

Free Airport Shuttle

Outdoor Tennis

Turndown Service

Television with Cable

TV Remote Control

Laundry/Valet Services

Wake-up Service

Rooms

400 carefully appointed air-conditioned rooms & suites with magnificent sea and garden views. International direct dial telephones, satellite TV & movie channels. In-room computer connections, hair-dryer and complimentary tea/coffee making facilities as well as in room safe deposit and minibar. Non smoking rooms and rooms with facilities for the disabled are also available

----------


## اليمامة

ياريت تكونوا شايفين الصورة دى كويس..البيت اللى باين منة الجدار الابيض اللى علية زجزاج من فوق دا هو دا بيتنا اللى كنت اتكلمت عنه قبل كدة وزى مانتوا شايفين بحر وجبل..يعنى يادوب كنت باخرج من البيت الف نص لفة حول الجبل لارى البحر امامى..والمبنى اللى على شكل المثلث دا اللى هناك..دا قصر ثقافة شرم الشيخ..المكان اللى رسمت وكتبت ولعبت فية ..وفية احلى ذكريات الطفولة..وجواة مسرح فخم كانت بتتعمل علية حفلات الفنون الشعبية بحضور الفنانين وكبار الشخصيات..



الطريق دا انا حفظاه عن ظهر قلب..زى مانتوا شايفين فى الصورة نفس المبنى المثلث الشكل اللى هو قصر الثقافة..وبيتنا مستخبى فى معالم الصورة لانها متاخدة بزاوية تانية...



حمام سباحة امام فيلا في قرية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

فندق دومينا جاردينيا بلازا ريزورت

يقع الفندق على الطرف الجنوبى لشبه جزيرة سيناء فى خليج القرش و يحيط بالفندق جمال الطبيعة والفندق قريب من وسط المدينة مما يتيح للضيوف التنقل بسهولة ويبعد عن وسط المدينة 12كم و هو قريب جدا من مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى حيث يبعد عنه 2 كم فقط و يبعد عن محطة حافلات السوبر جيت 8كم وعن خليج نعمة 5كم.

لمحة عامة عن الفندق:

الفندق يعتبر من أكثر الفنادق شعبية فى مدينة شرم الشيخ ودرجته 4 نجوم والفندق مصمم على الطراز العالمى ومؤثث بأثاث ينم عن الذوق وحسن أختيار الالوان وبه أحدث المرافق والخدمات ويقدم الفندق مزيج مثالي من الضيافة التقليديه والمعاصرة مما يجعله المقصد المثالى للوطنيين والمسافرين و يقدم الفندق عروض للاقامة به من الدرجة الاولى وكافية لأن تجعل إقامة الضيوف به متعة لا تنسي.

الغرف:

يتكون الفندق من طابقين ويشمل على 407 غرفة وجناح والغرف واسعة ومريحة و مصممة بشكل راقى وأنيق والديكورات تنم عن حسن الذوق والغرف مفروشه بأحدث وسائل الراحة والخصوصيه وضمان الاسترخاء و يقدم الفندق مجموعة متنوعة من الغرف والاجنحة للتناسب مع أحتياجات الضيوف و الغرف متجددة الهواء والضوء بشكل مناسب لجعل النزلاء يشعرون بالراحه وجميع الغرف يتم صيانتها وتنظيفها بأنتظام وهى إما تطل على الحدائق او على المسبح.

خدمات الغرف:

1-ثلاجة صغيرة.

2-راديو.

3-صانع الشاى والقهوة.

4-الانترنت اللاسلكي.

5-مجفف شعر.

6-هاتف مباشر.

7-تليفزيون مزود بقنوات فضائية.

8-تكييف.

9-ميني بار.

10-خدمة الغرف متاحة 24 ساعة.

11-خزانة.

خدمات ومرافق الفندق:

1-أضخم أكوا بارك فى مدينة شرم بمساحة 5000م.

2-مسرح رومانى.

3-ركن خان الخليلى.

4-خدمات خاصة بالمعوقين.

5-وسائل ترفيهية.

6-حدائق للاطفال.

7-كراسي عامة وشماسي.

8-جاكوزى.

9-ساونا.

10-خدمة التدليك.

11-شاطئ خاص يمتد لمسافة 200 متر.

12-مطاعم و بارات و مقاهي.

13 عدد 3 مسابح ومسبح خاص بالسيدات وأخر للاطفال.

14-نادى صحى.

15-صالة بلياردو وقاعة شطرنج.

16-ملعب تنس وكرة قدم وسلة.

17-جراجات.

18-منطقة أستقبال.

19-منطقة تسوق ومحلات.

20-وكالات للسفريات.

21-غرفة بخار.

22-غرفة للالعاب.

23-سوبر ماركت.

24-خدمة تغير العملات.

25-خدمة رعاية الاطفال ومجالستهم.

26-مركز تأجير السيارات.

27-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.



منظر عام لشاطئ قرية سياحية في شرم الشيخ

فندق تروبيكانا روزيتا

يقع الفندق فى موقع مثالي جدا فى وسط خليج نعمة و يطل على صحراء سيناء و الجبال و يبعد عن وسط المدينة 1 كم و عن مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى 15 كم.

لمحة عامة عن الفندق:

فندق روزيتا درجته 3 نجوم و هو مبني بمزيج من الطراز الشرقي والاساليب الكلاسيكية و الاسلوب الصحراوي و على شكل فيلات و الفندق يوفر كافة المرافق و الخدمات الحديثة التى تضمن للضيوف الاسترخاء و الفندق يعتبر من أكبر فنادق الخليج و هو الخيار الامثل لمحبي رياضة الغوص .

خدمات الغرف:

1-مجفف شعر.

2-تليفزيون مزود بقنوات فضائية.

3-تكييف ودفاية.

4-مينى بار.

5-حمام خاص بمرافقه.

6-بلكونات وشرفات.

7-خدمة الغرف متاحة 24 ساعة.

8-ثلاجة صغيرة.

9-هاتف مباشر.

10-خزانة.

خدمات ومرافق الفندق:

1-منطقة خاصة بالمدخنين.

2-كاشف للدخان والحرائق.

3-مكتبة.

4-بازارات.

5-محلات للمجوهرات والهدايا.

6-خدمات طبية.

7-مكتب ويسترن يونيون لتحويل العملات.

8-مكتب دى اتش ال البريدى.

9-نادى صحى.

10-مركز حرافيين.

11-تكييف فى الاماكن العامة.

12-مكتب أستقبال متعدد اللغات متاح 24 ساعة.

13-مركز أعمال.

14-حراس أمن.

15-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.

16-مطاعم وبارات وكافى شوب.

17- 4 مسابح ومسبح خاص بالاطفال ومسبح خاص للتدريبات على الغوص.

18-مركز غوص.

19-خدمة الغرف.

20-خدمة تغيير العملات.

21-خزانة.

22-سوبر ماركت.

23-كوافير للسيدات.

24-ديسكو.

25-شاطئ خاص.

26-لعبة الشطرنج.

27-نادى خاص بالاطفال.

28-نشاطات ترفيهية.

29-مركز تسوق.



من نافذة فندق مطلع على شاطئ البحر في شرم الشيخ

فندق منتجع هيلتون دريمز

يقع المنتجع في خليج النعمة على بعد 150 متراً من شاطئ البحر و يتوسط المنتجع مسابح محاطة بحدائق تضم عدد من المقاهي و المطاعم و يوفر المنتجع العديد من النشاطات الرياضية و البحرية

مثل رياضة الغوص و رياضة القوارب الشراعية و يبعد المنتجع عن مطارشرم الشيخ 12 كيلومتراً

يحتوي المنتجع على 314 غرفة و جناحاً مصممة بديكورات بسيطة و أرضيات من السيراميك الفاخر و جميع الغرف تحتوي على شرفات خاصة مطلة على مسابح المنتجع

خدمات الغرف

• غرف مكيفة

• خدمة 24 ساعة للغرف

• بريد صوتى

• تليفون دولي و محلي

• حمامات رخام

• تليفزيون ملون و قنوات خاصة بالافلام

خدمات الفندق

• استقبال الزائرين من المطار الى الفندق

• اماكن انتظار للسيارات

• تواجد افراد الامن فى كل مكان لحماية الزائرين

• امكانية تناول الوجبات على البحر

• حمامات سباحة

• ملاعب رياضية

• خدمات السكرتارية

• مركز خدمة رجال الاعمال

• موظفين يجيدون لغات مختلفة

• يحتوى الفندق على مجموعة من المطاعم و الكافيتريات التي تقدم اشهى الماكولات



كورنيش شاطئ البحر في احدى قرى منتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

فندق السوفتيل شرم الشيخ

يقع الفندق فى خليج نعمة يبعد عن خليج نعمة ربع ساعة مشي على المشاية و خمس دقائق بالسيارة و لكنه متطرف شيئا ما حيث يميزه الهدوء و البعد عن الضوضاء

من مطار القاهرة الى الفندق 600 كم , و من طابا الى النبق 275 كم

الفندق عموما هادي .نظام منتجع. موقعه فوق جبل و على البحر . الشاطئ خاص لنزلاء الفندق. شاطئ الفندق كبير و مقسم الى 3شواطئ متصلة في بعضها و تفصلها تلال. شاطئ الفندق فيه شعب مرجانية .... اجر نظارات الغوص من كشك بالفندق حمام السباحه ......الفندق موفر للنزلاء باص يوديهم لخليج نعمة مرتين في اليوم في اوقات محددة مجانا.

الغرف :

يحتوي فندق السوفتيل على 298 غرفة منهم غرف لغير المخدنين و غرف ملكية و كل الغرف تطل على البحر مما يجعللها مميزة عن باقى الفنادق الاخرى

أنواع الغرف :

- عادي

- ملكي

- رئاسي

- ستاندرد

- غرف غير مدخنين

خدمات تقدم داخل الغرف :

- انترنت فائق السرعة

- هواتف

- بريد صوتى

- حمامات رخام

- تليفزيون

- اقفال الكترونية

- خدمات اتصالات سلكية و لاسلكية

مرافق و خدمات الفندق

- مركز خدمات رجال أعمال

- خدمة الإنترنت اللاسلكي

- محلات تجارية

- جراج للسيارات

- توفير خرائط و توجيه نحو الأماكن المطلوبة

- ليموزين للمطار وللتأجير

- خدمة مصرفية 24 ساعة من خلال الصراف الآلي

- مغسلة وتنظيف جاف

- صالون تجميل

- توفير جليسة أطفال عند الطلب



شاطئ البحر في منتجع شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

فندق سول شرم

يقع فندق سول شرم في منطقة المنتزه في شرم الشيخ في جنوب شبه جزيرة سيناء قرب خليج العقبة. ويبعد عن مطار شرم الشيخ 5 كم أى حوالى 10 دقائق. ويبعد عن خليج نعمة 1 كم و يبعد 3 كم عن وسط المدينة.

لمحة عن الفندق:

فندق سول شرم درجته 4 نجوم وهو احد الاماكن الاكثر شهرة في مصر بسبب كثرة وجود الحيوانات البحرية والشعاب المرجانيه مما يجعله واحدا من ابرز الفنادق في العالم. وبالرغم من محاصرة الشواطئ الكبيرة مثل خليج نعمة فأن الفندق معتدال المناخ ودرجات الحرارة فى الشتاء فوق 15 درجة مئوية في المتوسط. و المنطقة المتواجد بها الفندق مشهوره باعتدال المناخ والصيد والغوص تحت الماء.وهو الفندق المثالى للعائلات والمتزوجين حديثا.

الغرف:

يتكون الفندق من طابقين ويشمل 257 غرفة. والغرف متوسطة الحجم ومؤثثة بشكل رائع وراقى وتشمل جميع الغرف على وسائل الراحة الحديثة اللازمة للضيوف وهناك مجموعة من الغرف المتنوعة لتناسب أحتياجات جميع الضيوف.

أنواع الغرف:

1-غرف عادية.

2-غرف مزدوجة.

3-غرف ملكية.

4-أجنحة بسرير واحد.

5-أجنحة بسرير مزدوج.

6-أجنحة بمطابخ.

خدمات الغرف:

1-تكييف.

2-مجفف شعر.

3-تليفزيون.

4-مين بار.

5-هاتف مباشر.

6-حمام خاص بكمالياته.

7-مناشف اضافية.

8-خدمة الغرف.

9-ثلاجة.

10-شرفات.

خدمات الفندق:

1-قاعة مؤتمرات.

2-مطاعم وبارات.

3-ساونا.

4-مركز ترفيهى.

5-نادى صحى.

6-تدليك.

7-نادى الرماية.

8-شاطئ خاص.

9-مركز غوص.

10-الالعاب مائية.

11- ملعب كرة قدم وكرة طائرة.

12-مكتب الاستقبال 24 ساعة.

13-جراجات.

14-صالون تجميل.

15-مسابح.

16-ملعب للاطفال.

17-مسرح ترفيهى.

18-تغيير العملات.

19-بيانو بار.

20-مقهى عربي.

21- ركز تخسيس.

22-جاكوزى.

23-ديسكو.

24-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف والكى.

25-غرفة الحديقة.

26-خزانات للامتعة.

27-العيادة الطبية.

28-العناية الاطفال.



شيزلونج للاسترخاء و الاستلقاء في قرية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

فندق سونستا كلوب

يقع الفندق على خليج نعمة ويطل على ساحل البحر الاحمر وعلى صحراء جنوب سيناء والجبال ويبعد 7 كم عن مدينة شرم الشيخ وعن منطقة راس محمد 35 كم وعن مطار شرم الشيخ 10 كم ويتوافر التاكسي من المطار الى الفندق و يتكلف حوالى 10$.

درجة الفندق 4 نجوم وهو مصمم على الطراز النوبي التقليدى والفندق محاط بمجموعة من الحدائق الجميلة و الفندق معروف كأحد أفضل فنادق البحر الاحمر والفندق يتيح لضيوفه فرصة للاستمتاع والاسترخاء بأجواء مصر الخلابة و الساحرة والاختلاط بها.

الغرف:

يتكون الفندق من طابقين و به 409 غرفة و الغرف مطلية بالوان لامعة و بهيجة و مفروشة بطريقة تقليدية مع بعض المسات المصرية وهى أما تطل على الحدائق أو على المسابح.

أنواع الغرف:

1-غرف رئيسية.

2-غرف فردية ديلوكس.

3-غرف مزدوجة ديلوكس.

4-غرف للمدخنين.

5-أجنحة.

خدمات الغرف:

1-سرائر مضادة لحساسية الفراش.

2-مفتاح الكترونى للغرفة.

3-عدة خياطة.

4-خدمات ترحيبية.

5-ساعة منبه.

6-كاشف للدخان والحرائق.

7-خدمة التحكم فى مناخ الغرفة.

8-سرائر خاصة بالرضع.

9-كنبة للاطفال.

10-أنترنت لاسلكى عالى السرعة.

11-تراس وبلكونات.

12-تكييف.

13-هاتف مباشر.

14-تلفزيون مزود بقنوات فضائية وجهاز تحكم عن بعد.

15-خدمة الغرف متاحة 24 ساعة.

16-مينى بار.

17-خدمة الاتصال للايقاظ.

18-حمام خاص بهاتف.

19-مجفف شعر.

20-مناشف وأغطية للسرائر أضافية.

21-مرأة للميكا أب.

22-خزانة.

خدمات ومرافق الفندق:

1-محلات للتذكارات والهدايا والمجوهرات وجرائد.

2-الصراف الآلى.

3-مكتبة.

4-قاعة رقص وديسكو.

5-مركز غوص يقدم دورات تدريبية ومعدات غوص.

6-حدائق.

7- 3 مسابح ومسبح خاص بالاطفال ومسبح داخلى.

8-نادى صحى.

9-خدمة التدليك.

10-ساونا.

11-شاطئ خاص.

12-أنشطة ترفيهية.

13-جاكوزى.

14-غرفة بخار.

15-منتجع صحى.

16-قاعة مؤتمرات.

17-نادى خاص بالاطفال.

18-خدمة الغرف.

19-العاب رياضية.

20-أنشطة ترفيهية خاصة بالاطفال.

21-شبكة أنترنت للاسلكية.

22-تكييف.

23-مطاعم وبارات وكافى شوب.

24-خدمة التوصيل من والى المطار.

25-مركز لرجال الاعمال.

26-مكتب أستقبال متاح 24 ساعة.

27-معدات سمعية وبصرية.

28-خدمة رعاية الاطفال ومجالستهم.

29-خدمة الغسيل.

30-خدمات بنكية.

31-بوفيه الافطار.

32-حراس أمن.

33-قاعة أجتماعات.

34-خدمة تغيير العملات.

35-مصاعد.

36-خدمة تأجير السيارات أو الليموزين.

37-خدمة الغرف متاحة 24 ساعة.

38-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف الجاف.

39-خدمات سكرتارية.

40-خدمات طبية.

41-كازينو.

42-ملاعب تنس.

43-العاب مائية.

44-وكالات للسفريات.

45-جراجات.



ساحل احد شواطئ منتجع شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

فندق رينسانس شرم الشيخ

يقع الفندق على شاطئ البحر الاحمر وبالتحديد على هضبة ام سيد ويبعد عن مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى 20 كم.

الفندق 4 نجوم ويتألف من مجموعة من الفيلات على مساحة 95 ألف متر مربع وبامكان الضيوف أخذ سيارة اجرة مباشرة إلى الفندق تقريبا 40 دولار او اخذ الحافله 20 دولار.

الغرف:

يتكون من طابقين وبه 272 غرفة والغرف مؤثثة بأثاث خشبى لامع وبهيج ومفروشة باقمشة ملونة وراقية ومجهزة تجهيز عالى.

خدمات الغرف:

1-خدمة الانترنت اللاسلكى اعلى سرعة.

2-بلكونات وشرفات.

3-هاتف مباشر.

4-مجفف شعر.

5-خدمة الغرف.

6-مينى بار.

خدمات ومرافق الفندق:

1-منطقة مخصصة للاطفال.

2- 3 مسابح ومسبح خاص للاطفال.

3-نادى خاص للاطفال.

4-قاعة مؤتمرات.

5-خزانة.

6-حمام بخار.

7-منتجع صحى.

8- 5 مطاعم وبارات.

9- 3 قاعات اجتماعات.

10-حارس أمنى.

11-جراجات مجانية.

12-مكتب استقبال 24 ساعة.

13-غرفة بخار.

14-محلات لبيع التذكرات والصحف.

15-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.

16-شاطى خاص 3 كم.

17-العاب مائية.

18-خدمة التدليك.

19-منتجع صحى.

20-شلالات.

21-حدائق.

22-خدمة الغرف 24 ساعة.

يقع الفندق على شاطئ البحر الاحمر وبالتحديد على هضبة ام سيد ويبعد عن مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى 20 كم.

الفندق 4 نجوم ويتألف من مجموعة من الفيلات على مساحة 95 ألف متر مربع وبامكان الضيوف أخذ سيارة اجرة مباشرة إلى الفندق تقريبا 40 دولار او اخذ الحافله 20 دولار.

الغرف:

يتكون من طابقين وبه 272 غرفة والغرف مؤثثة بأثاث خشبى لامع وبهيج ومفروشة باقمشة ملونة وراقية ومجهزة تجهيز عالى.

خدمات الغرف:

1-خدمة الانترنت اللاسلكى اعلى سرعة.

2-بلكونات وشرفات.

3-هاتف مباشر.

4-مجفف شعر.

5-خدمة الغرف.

6-مينى بار.

خدمات ومرافق الفندق:

1-منطقة مخصصة للاطفال.

2- 3 مسابح ومسبح خاص للاطفال.

3-نادى خاص للاطفال.

4-قاعة مؤتمرات.

5-خزانة.

6-حمام بخار.

7-منتجع صحى.

8- 5 مطاعم وبارات.

9- 3 قاعات اجتماعات.

10-حارس أمنى.

11-جراجات مجانية.

12-مكتب استقبال 24 ساعة.

13-غرفة بخار.

14-محلات لبيع التذكرات والصحف.

15-خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.

16-شاطى خاص 3 كم.

17-العاب مائية.

18-خدمة التدليك.

19-منتجع صحى.

20-شلالات.

21-حدائق.

22-خدمة الغرف 24 ساعة.



حمام سباحة قريب مطل على شاطئ البحر في قرية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

فندق كونكورد السلام شرم الشيخ

يقع الفندق بموقع فريد على الطرف الجنوبي لشبه جزيرة سيناء المطلة على البحر الاحمر و قبل 10 دقيقة من المطار. حيث يطل الفندق على البحر الاحمر من جهة وجبل سيناء من ناحية أخرى ، وشرم الشيخ هي الوجهه المفضلة لممارسة رياضة و ايضا للاستمتاع لرؤية مذهلة للشعاب المرجانية والاسماك الغريبة و التمتع بالمياه الدافئة

* المنطقة التي يقع بها الفندق تعتبر من اكثر المناطق هدواء ومن اكثرها روعة للغطس تحت الماء وهى من افضل مواقع الغطس فى العالم .

* يقدم الفندق الاطعمة المختلفة وايضا وسائل ترفية مختلفة للنزلاء,ويشمل الفندق على مطابخ مختلفة مثل المطبخ الايطالى .

* يوفر الفندق قاعات لمختلف للمناسبات مثل :الافراح,الاجتماعات,الموتمرات, و غيرها من المناسبات حيث يقدم خدمات رائعة لهذة المناسبات

خدمات الفندق

• يضم الفندق العديد من المطاعم كالمطعم اللبنانى و الشرقي ومطعم للمشويات

• غرف أجتماعات تتسع ل 280 شخص

• مركز للغوص وممارسة جميع الرياضة المائية

• ملاعب اسكواش ,ملاعب كرة قدم , ملاعب تنس, و ممارسة رياضة ركوب الخيل و التزحلق على الجليد

• سيارات للانتقال من و الى المطار

• جليسة اطفال

• ايجار ليموزين

• موظفين يجيدون لغات مختلفة

• مغسلة

• جراج



مدخل مسرح في قرية بمنتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

قمة الرئيس مبارك و ولي عهد المملكة العربية السعودية الأمير عبد الله في شرم الشيخ لاستعراض الموقف العربي و عملية السلام و التعاون الثنائي. 



مسرح في منتجع شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

قمة شرم الشيخ الثلاثية التى حضرها الرئيس مبارك و الزعيم عرفات و رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى فى كامب ديفيد.



مجموعة من اليخوت تسبح في البحر بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

مدينة شرم الشيخ يشار إليها دائماً بأنها "أرض السلام" و ذلك لأن أرضها تشهد عقد كثير من المؤتمرات السياسية والعلمية والسياحية.

وقد استضاف الرئيس مبارك عديد من الشخصيات العالمية و عقد كثير من المؤتمرات على أرضها وذلك بهدف دعم السلام العالمى بوجه عام. ومن بين تلك المؤتمرات ما يلى:

1- قمة السلام لعام 1996 والذى حضرها كثير من رؤساء الدول العربية والعالمية.

2- قمة المجموعة 15 والذى عقدت لأول مرة فى مصر عام 1998 فى شرم الشيخ.

وهذه القمة تعقد بالتناوب فى أحد دول المجموعة.

3- عقد إتفاقية واى ريفر بين الفلسطينيين الذى مثلهم الزعيم ياسر عرفات وبين إسرائيل الممثلة فى رئيس وزارتها فى ذلك الوقت إيهود باراك فى سبتمبر 1999 .

و قد حضر عقد الاتفاقية الملك عبد الله ملك الاردن، والرئيس مبارك و وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية مادلين أولبرايت. 



مجموعة تتوجه لركوب اليخت على شاطئ بمنتجع شرم الشيخ

دريمز بيتش ريزورت

يقع منتجع دريمز على الطريق المنحدر من شرم الشيخ وهو من الفنادق القليلة الموجوده على طريق وسط المدينة يبعد عن مطار شرم الشيخ حوالى 15 كم وعن شرك باى 9كم ويبعد عن خليج نعمة 4 كم وعن راس محمد 30 كم ويبعد 7 كم عن خليج نعمه.

لمحة عن المنتجع:

منتجع دريم بيتش يقع فى موقع جغرافى فريد منتشر على مساحه 75 ألف كم ودرجته 5 نجوم. يتميزهذا المكان الخلاب انه فى قلب خليج أم سيد كليف الرائع. واذا كنت تريد الاسترخاء والهدوء فان منتجع دريمز بيتش من المنتجعات المتميزة بذلك. وبالمنتجع شاطئين خاصين أحداهما حوالى 400 م وهو موجود فى المنطقة المفتوحة والاخر موجود فى المنحدر وهوه من الشواطئ الرائعة للغطس.

الغرف:

يتكون الفندق من طابقين. وبالمنتجع حوالى 500 غرفة وجناح وفى الغرف اعدادات للمعوقين. وديكورات الغرفة بسيطة وهادئة وتبعث على العين الاسترخاء.

أنواع الغرف:

1- غرف عادية.

2- غرف مزدوجة.

3- غرف لغير الدخنين.

4- غرف للمعوقين.

خدمات الغرف:

1- تكييف.

2- وجبات خفيفة.

3- أنترنت.

4- مدفاءة.

5- خزانة.

6- خدمة الغرف.

7- تليفزيون مع وصلة ستالايت.

8- مجفف شعر.

9- تليفون.

10- ثلاجة.

11- حمام خاص بمشتملاته.

12- هاتف بخط مباشر.

13- كاشف للدخان مع رشاشات مياه.

14- شرفات وبلكونات.

15- مكتب.

خدمات الفندق:

1- مكتب الاستقبال 24 ساعة.

2- مسابح.

3- مطاعم وبارات وبوفيهات.

4- مناشف على المسابح.

5- ملعب تنس- كرة قدم- كرة يد- جولف.

6- الالعاب مائية- وكرة يد مائية.

7- مركز تسوق.

8- تغيير عملات.

9- خدمة الرسائل.

10- وجبات خفيفة.

11- ديسكو دولى.

12- جراجات.

13- خزانات.

14- اذاعة.

15- تكييف.

16- خدمة التنقل فى قطار فى المنتجع كامل.

17- نادى صحى.

18- قاعة مؤتمرات.

19- مصاعد.

20- تسهيلات للمعوقين.

21- خدمة البريد.

22- خدمة الغسيل والتنظيف.

23- خدمات طبية.

24- أنترنت لاسلكى.

25- خدمة الايقاظ.

26- حراس للمنتجع.

27- صالون تجميل.

28- مارينا خاصة.

29- مركز غطس.

30- شاطئ خاص.



كبائن و اماكن للاسترخاء على شاطئ البحر في منتجع شرم الشيخ

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

قمة شرم الشيخ التى عقدت فى 17 أكتوبر عام 2000 والتى اعتبرت قمة رائدة دعا إليها الرئيس مبارك بجانب دعوته للمجتمع الدولى والولايات المتحدة لوضع نهاية لأعمال العنف التى تقوم بها إسرائيل فى الأراضى المحتلة.

و قد حضر القمة الرئيس الأمريكى بيل كلينتون، و ملك الأردن عبد الله بن الحسين، و الرئيس الفلسطينى ياسر عرفات و رئيس وزراء إسرائيل باراك و كذلك سكرتير عام الأمم المتحدة كوفي عنان.

و على هامش هذه القمة عقدت اجتماعات مختلفة مع مسئولية من الدول الأفريقية والعربية و الأوروبية



منظر للمياه الرائعة في بحر شرم الشيخ

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

القمة الثنائية بين زعماء مصر و الاردن لمناقشة الموقف المتدهور فى الأراضى المحتلة وتمهيد الطريق لعقد قمة عربية.



المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي في شرم الشيخ عام 2006



شاليه داخل قرية سياحية في مدينة شرم الشيخ

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

القمة العربية-الأمريكية عقدت في شرم الشيخ فى الثالث من يونيو عام 2003.

و ناقشت القمة عملية السلام في الشرق الأوسط و الموقف في العراق و كذلك محاربة الإرهاب. 



جامع بمدينة شرم الشيخ في محافظة جنوب سيناء

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

مؤتمر الدول المانحة عقد فى الخامس من فبراير عام 2002 . 



 ساحل البحر في منتجع شرم الشيخ السياحي بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

من بين المؤتمرات التي عقدت في مدينة شرم الشيخ

استضافت شرم الشيخ فى سبتمبر عام 2000 الملتقى الإستراتيجى لمنظمة التجارة العالمية.

----------


## اليمامة

الاسماك الملونة في بحر شرم الشيخ



الحياة البحرية في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ بمحافظة جنوب سيناء



 اسماك ملونة تسبح حول الشعاب المرجانية في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ



سمكة نادرة في محمية طبيعية بمدينة شرم الشيخ



مجموعة مختلفة من الاسماك النادرة في قاع البحر بمدينة شرم الشيخ



قرية و منتجع جراند بلازا في شرم الشيخ اثناء الليل



داخل قرية سياحية في شرم الشيخ اثناء الليل



مسجد في احدى القرى السياحية بشرم الشيخ



سمكة مضيئة في قاع البحر بمحمية طبيعية تابعة لمدينة شرم الشيخ



اعداد انابيب الاكسجين استعدادا للغطس في شرم الشيخ

----------


## اليمامة

ماذا أفعل في شرم الشيخ؟ وما أهم الأماكن التي أزورها؟
1- خليج نعمة : وهو مكان جميل يقع في قلب شرم الشيخ .. ستجد هناك جميع جنسيات العالم بأعداد كبيرة
فيه مشايتين تمشي بهما ويكون على جانبيهما المحلات التجارية والمقاهي والمطاعم
المشاية أو الشارع الرئيسي في خليج نعمة والذي ستمشي به يسميه السواح بـ : شانزلزيه شرم الشيخ



ها هو شانزلزيه شرم الشيخ  وستشعر بأن العالم كله ترك بلاده واجتمع في هذا المكان !





أحد المطاعم المنتشرة على الجانبين .. وسنتعرض لأشهر المطاعم لاحقاً



جانب من المحلات .. وتكون خاصة بالتحف والهدايا والتذكارات والفضيات
يتبادر إلى الذهن اسم خليج نعمة عندما تسمع شرم الشيخ !
والكل يحب أن يقيم في فندق قريب منه ! ولكن ليست مشكلة إذا كان فندقكم بعيد عنه بعض الشيء .. فجميع الفنادق البعيدة يكون لها باص ينقل السياح من وإلى خليج نعمة مجاناً .. وذلك 4 مرات يومياً في أوقات محددة
2-- القارب الزجاجي أو الـ Glass Boat : وهي عبارة عن غواصة تحت البحر .. يكون قاعها من زجاج كي تتمكن من رؤية الأسماك والشعب المرجانية الملونة وهي في القاع
تستغرق الرحلة من ساعة إلى 3 ساعات ، وسعرها 40 جنيه للفرد
لها عدة أسماء منها : Sea Scope أو Aquascope أو Submarine
والغواصة يوجد منها أشكال وأحجام كثيرة
3-- العشاء البدوي : هذا ليس مكان .. ولكنه عبارة عن نشاط يمكنك القيام به ويقدمه لك غالبية الفنادق هناك ، سيأخذك باص إلى هضبة عالية في شرم الشيخ من الساعة 7 مساءً وتجلسون في خيام ، ما عليك سوى اختيار مكان مناسب أو خيمة مناسبة لك ، وسيأتي لك الشاي والعشاء وطبعاً يكون بوفيه مفتوح .. كما يتخلل ذلك عروض بهلوانية ورقصات شعبية محترمة .. ويكون ذلك في جلسة بدوية جميلة .. سعرها يتراوح ما بين الـ 120 إلى 150 جنيه شاملة توصيلة السيارة إلى هناك

للحجز اسأل في الفندق الذي تسكن فيه .. اسألهم عن العشاء البدوي .. وإذا لم يكن موجوداً في فندقك .. اسأل في فنادق أخرى ، وطبعاً ليس شرطاً أن تكون من نزلائه



طبعاً ليست كل الخيم شكلها واحد .. كل فندق تحجز عليه يكون له نظام مختلف عن الآخر

4- ألف ليلة وليلة : وهو متنزه به مطاعم وقاعة علي بابا وعروض صوت وضوء وعرض للخيول .. كذلك رقصات شعبية من مختلف محافظات مصر .. فمثلاً رقصات صعيدية وبدوية .. إلخ
هذا المكان مشهور جداً في شرم الشيخ .. ويقصده الأجانب والعرب على وجه سواء



5- عروض الدلافين : يوجد عرضين في كل يوم .. وهو بالقرب من فندق ريتز كارلتون ، كل عرض يكون به أكثر من 500 شخص .. أغلبهم يكونوا من الروس والإيطاليين والعرب



لقطة أثناء العرض .. ويمكنك ركوب ظهر الدلفين والسباحة معه وذلك مقابل 10 دولار

6- جزيرة تيران : هي رحلة رائعة على ظهر أحد اليخوت .. تأخذك لجزيرة قرب شرم الشيخ اسمها جزيرة تيران ، وسترى هناك السفينة الروسية الغارقة Gordon Reef ، والرحلة تتكلف 120 جنيه بالغداء .. وأحياناً السعر يكون أعلى كلما كان اليخت به مزايا أكثر
خلال هذه الرحلة يتوقف اليخت أكثر من مرة في البحر كي يسمح للركاب بالسباحة أو عمل Snorkelling
الـ Snorkelling هو الطفو على سطح البحر وأنت على بطنك .. وذلك بارتداء أشياء خاصة تساعدك على الطفو .. ولا يشترط أن تتقن السباحة مطلقاً .. فقط ارتديها وتلبس معها نظارة مكبرة كي ترى الأعماق وأنت على السطح



ها هم مجموعة أثناء الـ Snorkelling وكلهم لا يعرفون السباحة .. فقط ارتدي البدلة .. وستجد نفسك تطفو وترى القاع بوضوح بواسطة النظارة المكبرة

7- رأس محمد : أجمل منطقة طبيعية في العالم حسب تصنيف بعض المجلات الأجنبية .. تحتوي على أجمل الشعب المرجانية .. ومخلوقات بحرية تعود إلى أكثر من 20 مليون سنة
أفضل شيء أن تحجز حسب برنامج .. والبرنامج يكون شامل كل شيء حتى الغداء ، ومواعيده من 8 صباحاً وحتى 4 عصراً .. وسعره في حدود 140 أو 150 جنيه
ستبدأ الرحلة من شرم الشيخ عن طريق يخت .. ومنه إلى رأس محمد وسيكون معكم في اليخت مرشد سياحي يدلكم على كل شيء ويشرح لكم الطريق على الخريطة ويخبركم بأنواع الأسماك التي تروها
بعد الوصول ستنزلوا البحر وستكون الأسماك الملونة أمامكم مباشرة ..

8 -رحلة بحرية خاصة : وهي عبارة عن رحلة على ظهر يخت لك أنت وعائلتك فقط .. دون أن يكون معكم سياح ، اليخت سيمشي بكم في البحر من 9 صباحاً حتى 5 مساءً ، وأنت تفعل ما يحلو لك .. سواء الصيد في عرض البحر .. أو الـ Snorkelling .. يكون ذلك بسعر 350 دولار



وهذا مثال على يخت يمكنك أن تستأجره لك ولعائلتك

9- مدينة الملاهي المائية ( أكوا بارك ) وهي مدينة مائية رائعة لابد من زيارتها

----------


## اليمامة

ولازلنا فى اكوا بارك  













ولازلنا داخل اكوا بارك





















ولازلنا نتجول داخل اكوا بارك
يوجد سعرين دخول 90و130 جنيه لليوم

----------


## اليمامة

الفندق من داخل اكوا بارك للسؤال عن اسعار الغرف
غرفه مفرده 650 جنيه وغرفه مزدوجه 800 جنيه للمصريين اكيد شامل الملاهى
المائيه وعلى فكره الفندق 4 نجوم 
اكوا بارك موجوده فى الهضبه
اسعار التاكسى هناك تبدا من 10 جنيه للمسافات القصيره داخل الهضبه مثلا
اما من الهضبه الى نعمه من 30الى40 جنيه
الهضبه بها بعض الشواطىء ولكنها تتبع الفنادق. السباحه ليلا اعتقد غير مسموح بها
اغلب الشواطىء ليست زحمه و معظم الشواطىء خاصه بالفنادق خصوصا فى نعمه
هناك فنادق بالهضبه ولها شواطىء بنعمه

-- التسوق في مولات شرم الشيخ : أشهر مول في شرم الشيخ .. هو ( الميركاتو ) .. وهذا موضوع الأخت ( زهرة الأوركيد ) عنه :الميركاتو
يقع المول في منطقة الهضبة بالقرب من ألف ليلة وليلة ، ومساحته 50 ألف متر مربع ، ويضم أكثر من 450 محل ومطعم ، وكلها مطاعم وماركات عالمية :







11-رحلة برية على الموتوسيكل ذو الأربع عجلات : واسمها بالإنجليزي Quad Runners ، والـ 3 ساعات هناك بـ 120 جنيه ، ويكون أمامكم وخلفكم مرشدين ليدلوكم على الطريق ، وكل فترة توجد راحة تتخللها شرب شاي في الخيم البدوية ، ولا يشترط رخصة قيادة



جانب من الـ Quad Runners قبل بدء الجري .. واسمه أحياناً Moto Safari

12- الذهاب إلى Cleo Park : الدخول هناك بـ 160 جنيه .. وتفتح أبواها منذ الساعة 10 صباحاً ، وهذه عدة صور من المكان :









13- رؤية الـ Thistlesgorm الغارقة : وهي عبارة عن سفينة حربية بريطانية غرقت بكامل معداتها في البحر الأحمر أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1941 .. مازالت تحتوي على كامل محتوياتها حتى الآن .. مثل القنابل والخزانات والصواريخ .. بالإضافة للحاجيات الشخصية للطاقم ، وتم العثور عليها سنة 1956
يمكنك زيارتها بركوب قارب من شرم الشيخ وسيأخذكم لداخل البحر لمدة 3 ساعات ونصف حتى تصلوا إليها
ولمزيد من المعلومات عنها : SS Thistlegorm Home Page

14- السوق القديم : وهو عبارة عن سوق لبيع الأشياء الأساسية وليست الترفيهية .. مثل الفواكة أو الخضروات أو الأسماك ، كذلك ستجد فيه كروت شحن الموبايل بنفس أسعار القاهرة
وإذا جلست في شرم أكثر من 4 أيام لابد أنك ستحتاج لهذا السوق
أفضل المطاعم الموجودة في السوق القديم هي :
- مطعم فارس للأسماك
- مطعم صفصفه للأسماك والمأكولات البحرية ، المطعم صغير لكن أكله جميل
- مطعم المصريين .. وهو خاص بالمشويات والأكلات المصرية كالمحشي وغيره



مدخل السوق القديم


أشهر مطاعم شرم الشيخ :

يوجد بشرم مطاعم كثيرة جداً قد تفوق عدد المنتجعات منها المطاعم المصرية والعالمية والعربية .. تقدم جميع أنواع الأطباق من مختلف الدول
سأكتب لكم أشهر هذه المطاعم .. وهي التي أوصى بها السياح الأجانب الذين جربوها بأنفسهم .. ويمكنكم أنتم اكتشاف مطاعم أخرى لدى وجودكم هناك

1- مطعم دنانير : موجود بين فندق موفينبيك وبين ماكدونالدز .. وهو يقدم كل شيء .. مثل الأكلات البحرية وكذلك اللحوم .. بالإضافة للبيتزا والفطائر ومختلف الأطباق المصرية
أوصت بهذا المطعم السائحة سيرينا من مدينة كيب تاون بجنوب أفريقيا .. وهي التي التقطت صورته بنفسها


2- مطعم موجو ( Mojo ) : موجود في خليح نعمة أمام فندق Lido مباشرة .. ويقع أمام البحر ، ويملكه شخص اسمه كريم ياسين
يمكنكم الجلوس بداخله والإستمتاع بديكوراته ولوحاته الفنية التي تزينه .. أو الجلوس في التراس المطل على البحر .. كل من جلس هناك قال بأنه يشعر وكأنه في ميامي الأمريكية
يقدم هذا الفندق سلطة البحر بالليمون .. شوكولاته أسبانية .. والعديد من الأطباق الغريبة من مختلف الدول وخاصة من أوروبا والشرق الأوسط

3- مطعم Peking : وهو خاص بالمأكولات الصينية .. موجود في خليج نعمة بالقرب من ماكدونالدز .. وهو مكون من طابقين
يمكنك الكل هناك وأنت تشاهد الشارع الرئيسي في خليح نعمة من أعلى ( الشانزلزيه كما قلنا )

- مطعم وكافيه ( ماشي ) : المطعم اسمه ( ماشي ) وموجود في خليج نعمة أيضاً وبالقرب من المطعم الصيني السابق الذكر ، وبالتحديد قرب نهاية شارع ملك البحرين ، يقدم أكلات خفيفة لذيذة جداً

5- مطعم Octopus للماكولات البحرية : من أفضل المطاعم التي تقدم الـ Sea Food في شرم الشيخ ، موجود في خليج نعمة
تقول عنه السائحة ( بيني روب ) أنه يقدم طبقاً به سلطات وأجبان متنوعة بنفس جودة مطاعم لندن

6- مطعم Byblos : وهو مطعم لبناني كما يبدو من الإسم .. لأن Byblos على ما أعتقد أنها مدينة لبنانية
المطعم موجود بجانب كافتيريا هارد روك

7- مطعم مغربي بداخل منتزه ألف ليلة وليلة : هذا المطعم متخصص في الأكلات المغربية فقط .. حتى أن ديكوراته مغربية .. وهو بداخل المنتزه الذي تكلمنا عنه سابقاً

8- مطعم Restaurante Zigolini : في نهاية شارع ملك البحرين .. ستجد عدة مطاعم وستجد هذا المطعم في الطابق الثاني
يقدم أكلات إيطالية عديدة .. وأفضل مكان تجلس فيه داخل المطعم هو في التراس .. حيث يكون مطلاً على حمام السباحة من أعلى

9- مطعم Jolie Ville bakery : وهو ليس مطعم بالمعنى الحرفي .. وإنما خاص بجميع المخبوزات . مثل الكيك والفطائر والخبز بجميع أنواعه ، بالإضافة للقهوة والآيس كريم
يعني يمكنك تناول الفطار به .. أو وجبة خفيفة في الليل
المطعم موجود بالقرب من فندق موفينبيك في قلب خليج نعمة .. وهذه صورته :



- مطعم Dragonera : يبلغكم بهذا المطعم ( جوني بيكيج ) من بريطانيا .. يقول بأنه بعد أسبوع كامل قضاه في شرم الشيخ أحب أن يتناول طعاماً صينياً حاراً .. فجرب هذا المطعم الموجود في خليج نعمة وأعجبه جداً ، ويقول بأن العاملين بالمطعم ظرفاء حيث انهم علموه كيف يأكل بالطريقة الصينية باستخدام العصا

11- مطعم كان زمان : مطعم جميل جداً في خليج نعمة .. وهو على الطراز البدوي ، ويمكن أن تتصلوا به ويوصل لكم الكل للفندق أو أي مكان تريدونه
ادخلوا الموقع الخاص به .. ستجدوا رقمه والأكلات التي يقدمها بالإضافة لصور كثيرة : Site Builder

هذه ليست كل مطاعم شرم الشيخ .. بل يوجد العديد من المطاعم المتنوعة[/CENTER]

----------


## اليمامة

نستكمل الرحلة وهذه صور لمطار شرم الشيخ ..ربما تقررون الذهاب هناك طيران









 صور الميركاتو
الميركاتو مول من دور واحد ويقعع فى الهضبه وقريب جدا من الف ليله وليله والمول طوله
1 كيلومتر كما سيظهر  فى الصور وهى مجموعه كبيره من
المحلات والمسرح الرومانى و مجموعة
محلات بالاضافه الى فندق كبير وكذلك هيبر ماركت 
طبعا الحركه فى المول متوسطه برغم حلاوة المول وتصميمه وديكوراته الجميله ورغم
وجود كافيهات مثل سيلنترو - ستاربكس- كوستا ووجود مطاعم فاست فود مثل هارديز
كنتاكى بيزاهت ماجدولز كوك دور برجركنج ومطعم صينى وواحد شرقى(اونيون)
وهناك ممشى جميل بطول المول وكذلك باركنج والجو فى المساء رائع

----------


## اليمامة

الميركاتو مرة اخرى











































وبكدة نكون انتهينا من الميركاتو وندخل بقة على السوق القديم..ودى حتة جميلة اوى فى شرم الشيخ ..تقدروا تقولوا كدة عليها شارم الاصلية..





فى الطريق للسوق

----------


## اليمامة

نستكمل مجددا جولتنا فى السوق القديم..



















خليج نعمة ليلا

----------


## اليمامة

اهلا بكم مجددا وصور لمحمية نبق فى جنوب سيناء بمدينة شرم الشيخ وسوف  نقسم صور نبق الى مجموعتين كل مجموعه حوالى 30 صوره
نبدأ من خليج نعمه ذاهبين فى اتجاه نبق

----------


## اليمامة

لازلنا فى محمية نبق

----------


## اليمامة

والان مع مجموعة شركس باى "خليج القرش"وسمى بهذا الاسم لوجود اسماك القرش فى مياة الخليج فعلا..

----------


## اليمامة

والان مع فنادق شرم الشيخ...

فندق ومنتجع ماريوت
















منتجع حياه ريجينسى











منتجع راديسون





















هوليداي ان

----------


## اليمامة

موفنبيك










منتجع مرجان












ResortSteigenberger La Playa








SolY Mar Sea Star









سوفيتيل العالمية















فندق خليج نعمه

----------


## اليمامة

*مدينة دهب..من أجمل مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء



اشتهرت دهب قديما بأنها ميناء بحرى على خليج العقبه استخدمه العرب الانباط منـــذ القرن الثانى قبــــل الميلاد وحتى عام 106 م فى تخزين بضاعتهم تمهيــدا لنقلها الى ميناء السويس بالطريق البرى عبر أودية سيناء . وبذلك تحكموا فى طرق التجارة بين الشرق والغرب عبر سيناء وميناء دهب . والأنباط هم قبـائل عربيه هــاجرت من شبــه الجزيــرة العربيــة الى بــلاد الشـــام وأسسو مملكه عظيمة أمتدت من شمال الجزيرة العربيــة وبلاد الشــام الى مصـر وكانت عاصمتهم مدينة البطراء بالأردن 0 تــم إستلام مدينة دهــب من الجانب الآخــر عــــام 82 19م وكانت عبـــارة عـــن السوق التجارى القديم بالمدينة وعدد 60شاليه .هي مدينة سياحية أيضاً على خليج العقبة ، ويتزايد النشاط السياحي بها بصورة مستمرة ، إضافة إلى بعض المناطق الزراعية حول المدينة والتي يعمل بها سكان الوديان ، مدينة دهب لم تسمى بهذا الاسم لكثرة الذهب فيها ، وإنما للون رمالها التي تميل إلى لون الذهب وهي مدينة جميلة .. بها جميع مقومات المدن السياحية ، وبها رياضة مائية لا توجد في شرم الشيخ، وهي ركوب الأمواج ، و ركوب المراكب الشراعية ودهب تتميز بهذه الرياضة نظراً لسرعة الرياح فيها والرياح فيها سريعة لأن الجبال تحيط بها من جهات كثيرة ، فتحدث أماكن ضغط منخفض وأخرى ضغط مرتفع فتتحرك الرياح بشكل مستمر . وستجد على شاطئ دهب جلسات عربية في خيام ، على البحر مباشرة ، ويكون الجلوس بها رائعاً 

شاطئ المدينة

مدينة دهب لها سحر خاص وقوة جذب شديدة يؤمها السياح من كل دول العالم.. أنها مدينة السحر والجمال والهدوء فإذا جلست على شاطئ مدينة دهب فقد انتقلت إلى عالم أخر..سترى السماء الصافية تطل على المياه المستوية وكلتاهما تبعث في نفسك الهدوء والسكينة وأشعة الشمس الذهبية تداعبها الرياح فيزداد إعجابك ودهشتك

مناطق الغوص



مملكة البحار..حيث الصخور والشعاب والأسماك الملونة.. شاطئ جني - منطقة اللسان - نقب شاهين حيث توجد تحت سطح الماء الصالة الزرقاء أوblue hall والتي يحضر إليها من عشاق الغوص من جميع دول العالم حيث تعتبر أخر اختبار للحصول على رتبة أعلى في الغوص أو للحصول على درجة أعلى.

وادي قني

حيث الطبيعة التي لم تشاهدها من قبل في اى بقعة على الأرض والتي يعجز اللسان عن وصفها.

محمية نبق



تتمتع المحمية بثروات بحرية وبرية ، فهي تحتوى على نظام بيئي متنوع في البر والبحر بما فيها الكثبان الرملية

رياضة الشراع



تتميز مدينة دهب بكثير من الإمكانيات التي تؤهلها لأن تصبح من أولى المدن السياحية في ممارسة الألعاب المائية والبحرية وخاصة رياضة الشراع حيث جو دهب من طبيعة الشاطئ الرملي والهواء المناسب وكذلك قرب المسافة بين سيناء وجميع الدول الأوربية .فعدد ساعات الطيران لا تزيد عن خمس ساعات إلي جانب ذلك دفء مياه البحر الاحمر وخاصة في مدينة دهب. 

رحلات السفاري 



تتمتع مدينة دهب بكثرة الوديان ذات السحر الجمالي المشتق من الطبيعة الخلابة فما أروع إن يحلم الإنسان!..فالحلم هو الشيء الذي تكون رؤيته غربية عن الواقع فعندما تزخر نفس الإنسان بالتمني والخيال وتقوده إلى عالم ملموس بعيدا عن حياته الصاخبة تشاهد فيه الأعين ما هو جميل، وتسمع فيه الأذان سيمفونية يعزفها الهدوء من حوله وتلبى النفس التي تستغيث من ثقل الهموم يصبح ذلك الحلم حقيقة ملموسة و لتحقيقه يجب عليك زيارة واحدة إلى مدينة دهب.*

----------


## اليمامة

*منتجع دهب Dahab

مدينة دهب مدينة سياحية بمحافظة جنوب سيناء في مصر و هي الاشهر بعد مدينة شرم الشيخ من حيث اعداد السائحين المترددين عليها



تشتهر دهب بشواطئها الذهبية والمواقع المدهشة التي تصلح للغطس وهو من أبرز الأنشطة التي يمكن لزوار دهب ممارستها وتمتاز في ذلك بأنها الأرخص سعرا من بين المنتجعات السياحية التي تمارس فيها هذه الرياضة في بقية سيناء، بجانب السفاري و المنتجعات الصحية



وتتكون دهب من قريتين، القرية الأولى وهي القرية البدوية واسمها العسلة وتقع في النصف الجنوبي، بينما تعتبر القرية الثانية هي الجزء التجاري والإداري لدهب، وتقع إلى الشمال. ‏ويوجد أيضًا ناحية الحدود الإسرائيلية جزيرة كورال حيث قام الصليبيون ببناء قلعة يمكن مشاهدة بقاياها. وسميت دهب بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى اللون الذهبي الذي يميز رمال شواطئها الصافية



تقع دهب على خليج العقبة عند البحر الأحمر جنوب شرق شبه جزيرة سيناء على بعد حوالي 81 كلم إلى الشمال من منتجع شرم الشيخ الشهير، وتبعد حوالي 135 كيلومتر عن مدينة إيلات الإسرائيلية. وتضم دهب خليجين هما القورة الذي يقع وسط المدينة، و غزالة



دهب أو منتجع دهب مدينة سياحية تقع بمحافظة جنوب سيناء في مصر وهى الأشهر بعد مدينة شرم الشيخ من حيث أعداد السائحين المترددين عليها . كانت هذه المدينة في السابق قرية صغيرة لصيادي السمك ثم اشتهرت في التسعينيات بعد أن أولتها الحكومة المصرية اهتماما خاصا فأقامت الفنادق والقرى السياحية في قلبها، وما زال يقيم فيها بعض البدو حتى الآن



 منطقة المسبط و هي المنطقة التجاريةالسياحية الرئيسية بدهب و تبدأ بشارع الفنار ثم خليج المسبط و تضم محموعة كبيرة من المحلات و نوادي الغوص و الكافيتريات و المخيمات و الفنادق

منطقة المشربة و تضم عددا كبيرا من الكافيتريات و مراكز الغوص و تضم أيضا الأثر الوحيد الموجود هناك و هو تل المشربة و هي مخازن خاصة بأحد المواني القديمة . منطقة اللاجونا و تضم ععدا قليلا من الفنادق و مراكز الغوص حيث أنها الشاطئ الرملي الوحيد بالمدينة



منطقة العصلة و هي منطقة يقطن فيها ما يقارب من 75% من سكان مدينة دهب و تتكون من (مدينة مبارك ، الزرنوق ، العصلة) منطقة المليل و هي طريق يوازي طريق الساحل يضم بعض الفنادق الصغيرة و الكافيتريات و المنازل



تتكون مدينة دهب من المناطق الآتية: من الشمال للجنوب: منطقة رأس أبو جلوم و هي محمية طبيعية و منطقة غوص . منطقة البلوهول و هي أشهر مناطق الغوص بدهب . منطقة الكانيون ( منطقة غوص) . طريق البلوهول الكانيون العصلة و يضم مجموعة من الفنادق و القرى بعضها يعمل و بعضها تحت الإنشاء



و تمارس في دهب كذلك رياضة القفز بالمظلات كما أن بها رياضة مائية لا توجد في شرم، وهي ركوب الأمواج أو ركوب المراكب الشراعية وتتميز دهب بهذه الرياضة نظراً لسرعة الرياح فيها والرياح فيها سريعة لأن الجبال تحيط بها من جهات كثيرة .. فتحدث أماكن ضغط منخفض وأخرى ضغط مرتفع مما يساعد على سرعة حركة الرياح. كما يشتهر منتجع دهب برياضة القفز بالمظلات التي أصبحت مرتبطة بالمنطقة لما تضمه من مراكز لتعليم القفز وبمختلف أنواعها



ومن أبرز الأنشطة التي يمكن لزوار مدينة دهب ممارستها بجانب السياحة هي الغطس، حيث تتميز دهب بأنها أقل المنتجعات السياحية من حيث أسعار الغطس، وتتكلف دورة تعليم الغطس في دهب مبلغ 500 دولار فقط بينما يصل هذا المبلغ الى 600 أو 700 دولار في الغردقة وشرم الشيخ وغيرهما من المنتجعات السياحية الشهيرة بالغطس، ويصل سعر المرة الواحدة التي يمارس فيها السائح الغطس من 17 الى 25 دولارا وتستمر لمدة ساعة، بينما يصل سعر الغطسة الواحدة في الغردقة الى 50 دولارا، وهذا ما جعل السياح الألمان والايطاليين يمثلون الغالبية العظمى من الجنسيات الأجنبية التي تقصد دهب حيث يشتهر سياح الدولتين بأنهم الأكثر ميلا لرياضة الغطس



وقد قام مسؤلو محافظة جنوب سيناء بتنفيذ خطة لإعادة تطوير المدينة لاشتراكها في مسابقة أفضل مدينة على مستوى العالم والتي سبق ان فازت بها شرم الشيخ، و تضمنت خطة تطوير المدينة استكمال الممشى السياحي العالمي الذي اقيم على غرار ممشى «خليج نعمة» بشرم الشيخ بجانب إزالة العشوائيات بوسط المدينة ومنح البدو قروضا ميسرة تسدد على 40 سنة بفائدة بسيطة وذلك لإعادة بناء مساكنهم قرب المنطقة السياحية بشكل جمالي



من بين المنتجعات السياحية المنتشرة في جنوب سيناء يبرز منتجع «دهب السياحي» حيث تأتي تلك المدينة في المرتبة الثانية بعد مدينة شرم الشيخ من حيث اعداد السائحين المترددين عليها، وتقع دهب على بعد 81 كيلومترا من شرم الشيخ، وترجع تسميتها بهذا الاسم لما تتميز به رمال شواطئها التي تميل الى اللون الذهبي، وتوجد فيها أماكن اقامة عدة تناسب كافة المستويات حيث تضم عددا من الفنادق فئة الخمسة نجوم، كما تحتوي على عدد من القرى السياحية متفاوتة المستوى وان كان أكثر ما يميز مدينة دهب هو الاقامة في أكشاك تتم صناعتها من الخشب وجريد النخيل، وتعتبر تلك الأكشاك حكرا على منتجع دهب السياحي فقط



منطقة مدينة دهب و تضم الهيئات الحكومية و الفنادق الكبرى منطقة وادي قني و هي منطقة تحت الإنشاء سوف تكون بمثابة دهب الجديدة لما تضمه من مجموعة كبيرة من الفنادق و المجمعات الخدمية و السكنية



من داخل احد المطاعم في فندق بمدينة دهب



تقع قرية ميراج على شمال دهب بين المنارة وبين مركز غطس ايل جاردن.وتطل من الخلف على جبال سيناء و جبال السعودية عبر الخليج.تتكون القرية من 20 غرفة مكيفة الهواء ومفروشة فرش فاخر كما تمتاز القرية بالهدوء و جمال المنظر



ماكن الاستجمام في مدينة دهب بمحافظة جنوب سيناء

فندق هلنان دهب

محافظة جنوب سيناء

دهب - مصر‎

الهاتف الأرضي: +06964042534

الفاكس: +069-640428

فندق هلنان دهب, دهب

وقت الدخول و الاقامة: 12:00 / وقت الرحيل و استلام المتاع: 12:00

عدد الغرف: 180

تصنيف: 5

التسهيلات و الخدمات المتاحة في المنشأة السياحية

خدمة التوصيل من/ إلى المطار

قبول بطاقة 'Visa Card' البنكية

قبول بطاقة 'Master Card' البنكية

قبول بطاقة 'American Express Card' البنكية

خدمة جليس الأطفال

غرفة الإحتفالات وغرف وظيفية أخرى

إمكانية خدمة صالون الحلاقة

صالون للتجميل

رياضة ركوب الزوارق

المحلات التجارية

مركز خدمة رجال الأعمال

خدمة تأجير السيارات

حمام سباحة خاص للأطفال

قاعة للمشروبات الروحية 'منافية للشريعة الاسلامية'

مقهى

واجهة لخدمات الأمن والحراسة

تسهيلات لعقد المؤتمرات

تغيير العملة

بيع الوجبات الشهية الخفيفة للافطار

الخدمة الطبية السريعة

نادي صحي رياضي

خدمة توصيل الحقائب إلى الإستقبال بالفندق

خدمة استقبال شبكات – النظام العالمي لإتصال شبكات الهاتف المحمول' بواسطة – نظام الإتصال الراداري' أو – النظام الدولي لاتصالات شبكات الهاتف المحمول'

خدمة الإتصال بالشبكة الإلكترونية في مركز خدمة رجال الاعمال

خدمة تنظيف وكيّ للملابس

خدمة التنظيف الداخلي

طاقم موظفين متعددي اللغات

خدمة بيع الجرائد

موقف إنتظار للباصات

موقف انتظار للسيارات

مركز خدمة لتحميض ونسخ أفلام التصوير

كافيتيريا للمأكولات الخفيفة بجانب حمام السباحة

مطعم داخلي

خدمة الغرف 24 ساعة

خدمة لشئون السكرتارية

خدمة الامن 24ساعة

مكان مخصص لإصطحاب الحيوانات المنزلية

جهاز إنذار إلكتروني لدخان الحرائق لكل الفندق

نظام مضخات للرش حول ملكية الفندق ككل

خدمة الإرشاد السياحي

خدمة الترجمة

خدمة المساعدة من مستخدم الفندق

قاعة لكبار الزوار

خدمة الإيقاظ من النوم

خدمة الإتصال بالشبكة الإلكترونية باستخدام تقنية – شبكة الإتصال بالنت عن طريق شبكات إتصال الهاتف المحمول'

خدمة الإتصال بالشبكة الإلكترونية باستخدام تقنية الإتصال اللاهوائي

خدمة الإتصال بالشبكة الإلكترونية باستخدام تقنية

خدمة المدونة الإلكترونية المحمولة أو الكومبيوتر المحمول لاسلكيا

خدمات الغرف الفندقية @ فندق هلنان دهب دهب:

إمكانية تقديم وجبة الإفطار بالغرفة

تقديم وجبة العشاء

تكييف للهواء

وجود ساعة منبه بالغرف

إمكانية الحصول على خدمة القنوات الفضائية

الغرفة مزودة بحمام شخصي

خدمة كبير الخدم عند الطلب

خدمة تقديم الشاي والقهوة

خدمات تسهيلية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة

تسجيل حجز الإقامة ونهايتها

خدمة استقبال وإرسال الفاكس بالغرفة

مجفف للشعر داخل الغرفة

خدمة مشاهدة الأفلام و الدفع مقابل كل فيلم على حدة

خدمة الإتصال الدولي

خدمة الإتصال بالشبكة الإلكترونية

مكواة لكيّ الملابس بالغرفة

بطاقة دخول إلكترونية للغرفة

خدمة الإنتقال بواسطة الحافلة الصغيرة

مودم لإستقبال البيانات

غرفة لغير المدخنين

مذياع

ثلاجة

جهاز إستقبال للقنوات الفضائية

خدمة تنظيف الأحذية

جهاز إنذار إلكتروني ضد الحرائق والدخان

نظام أمن ضد للحرائق

استقبال قنوات التلفاز المحلية

هاتف أرضي

الخدمة الليلية

جهاز فيديوالتسهيلات المقدمة والخاصة بالإستجمام والإسترخاء قريبا من المنشأة السياحية:

الشاطيء

ملعب لممارسة الجولف مع امكانية القيادة بالعربة المخصصة

صالة ألعاب رياضية

حمامات سباحة في الهواء الطلق

السباحة تحت الماء

الغوص

ممارسة رياضة الإسكواش

ملاعب تنسالمنشأة السياحية استراتيجيا قريبة من :

مراكز تجارية ضخمة

مباني حكومية

النصب أو الصرح القومي

البازارات 'معارض بيع التحف والهدايا التذكارية والمشغولات اليدوية'

بنوك محلية

سوق لبيع السلع الرخيصة المستعملة

محلات بيع المنتجات القديمة والتح



صورة لمدينة دهب من اعلى

و بجانب رياضة الغطس هناك أيضا رياضة القفز بالمظلات التي أصبحت مرتبطة بمدينة دهب لما تضمه من مراكز تعليم القفز والتي قد يصل سعر الساعة الواحدة فيها الى 170 دولارا، والقفز بالمظلات عدة أنواع منها القفز الحر ويعني نزول القافز من الطائرة من دون فتح مظلته حتى يصل لمسافة قريبة جدا من الأرض قبل هذا يحاول حفظ توازنه بعدة أشكال، والنوع الثاني هو القفز على الهدف ويعني القفز من الطائرة والهبوط على الأرض داخل دائرة قطرها محدود يقل أو يزيد حسب خبرة القافز، أما النوع الثالث للقفز فهو القفز الأكبروباتي وهو قفز مجموعة تزيد على 6 أشخاص من الطائرة ثم يبدأون في تكوين أشكال هندسية بأجسامهم، أما بالنسبة للمبتدئين فعلى القافز فتح مظلته بعد ثلاث أو أربع ثوان فقط من خروجه من الطائرة.

وقد وضعت السلطات المصرية قوانين صارمة في مواجهة القفز بالمظلات حيث لم تمنح تراخيص ممارسة تعليم القفز إلا لبضع شركات فقط، ولهذا فقد لجأت بعض الشركات الى التدريب على الأرض حيث يتعلم القافز على الأجهزة الأرضية كل ما يجب ان يفعله في الفضاء ثم القيام ببعض القفزات من ارتفاع عال بواسطة «الباراسيلينج» حيث يسقط القافز في مياه البحر، ويتراوح سعر برنامج التدريب من 230 الى 340 دولارا ويشمل ثلاث قفزات بواسطة «الباراسيلينج



شاطئ البحر ليلا في احد فنادق مدينة دهب*

----------


## اليمامة

*والأن كادت الرحلة ان تحط فى النهاية...سننتقل الى مدينة نويبع ومن ثم الى مدينة طابا..



مركز ومدينة نويبع
أحدي مدن المثلث الذهبي( شرم الشيخ ، نويبع ، دهب ) وقد عرفت قديما بقلعه نويبع أو طابية نويبع حيث بنيت بها طابية صغيره عام 1893 وقد جعلت مركز للبوليس والهجانه لحفظ الأمن في تلك المنطقة وقد كان لهذه القلعة سور وباب كبير وبئر مياه كما تشتهر مدينه نويبع لكونها مدينه سياحية تجاريه يغلب عليها الطابع الاقتصادي والتجاري لوجود ميناء نويبع بها والذي يعتبر من أشهر المواني البحرية بجمهورية مصـر العربية وتتبع المدينة قرية طابا رمز نجاح الاراده المصرية
وهى الان منطقة سياحية - زراعية - تجارية ، فهي ميناء مصري مهم على خليج العقبة ، كما توجد بها العديد من آبار المياه إضافة إلى مياه السيول والعيون القريبة ، وتتبع نويبع قريتا واسط وطابا و 8 تجمعات سكانية أخرى .
أهم المعالم

محمية أبو جالوم | قلعة صلاح الدين | شاطئ الريفيرا 



جزيرة فرعون - قلعة صلاح الدين 
تشتهر بجزيرة صلاح الدين وتعتبر من المناطق الأثرية الهامة بمحافظة سيناء وموقعها يجعلها تشرف على خليج العقبة من جوانبه المختلفة حيث السعودية والأردن وطابا.

وهى حصن تم بنائه أثناء الفترة البيزنطية، وقد استوطنه الصليبيون عام 1116 واستولى عليه صلاح الدين عام 1182 ، وقام بتوسيعه. وقد أنشئت عام 566هـ - (1170م)، وتقع على مسافة 60 كم من مدينة نويبع وإلى الجنوب من طابا بمسافة 8 كيلومترات، لتكون نقطة حصينة لحماية الطرق البرية والبحرية بين مصر والشام والحجاز، وتأمين طريق الحج، وكقاعدة بحرية متقدمة لتأمين خليج العقبة والبحر الأحمر من أي غزوة بحرية.

وهي عبارة عن تحصينات شمالية وجنوبية كل منهما عبارة عن قلعة مستقلة تستطيع أن تستقل بمفردها إذا ما حوصرت إحداهما، أما السهل الأوسط فقد أقيمت فيه المخازن والغرف والمسجد، وتقع على نتوءين بارزين وتحيط بها الأسوار والأبراج، وتحتوي على ثكنات للجند وفواصل للتخزين وحجرات للمعيشة وخزان للمياه وحمام ومسجد، كما عثر بها على أبراج الحمام التي استخدمت لنقل الرسائل في العصور الوسطى.*

----------


## اليمامة

*تعتبر نويبع الضفه المقابله لميناء العقبه الاردنى وتقع بين مدينه دهب ومدينه طابا ويوجد بها ميناء بحرى يوصل إلى الأردن ويوجد بها النيابات والمحاكم في جنوب سيناءو عرفت مدينة نويبع قديماً بقلعة نويبع أو طابية نويبع نسبة للقلعة التي بنيت بها في نهاية القرن الماضى.. والآن فإن نويبع منطقة سياحية - زراعية - تجارية.. فهي ميناء مصري مهم على خليج العقبة.. كما توجد بها العديد من آبار المياه إضافة إلى مياه السيول والعيون القريبة.. وتتبع نويبع قريتا واسط وطابا و 8 تجمعات سكانية أخرى والسياحه فيها رخيصه نسبيا عن بقيه المدن.

بعض الصور لمدينة نويبع















*

----------


## اليمامة

*والأن مع آخر مدينة من مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء..وهى مدينة طابا..

تاريخ طابا

لطابا أهمية أخرى في فصول التاريخ المصري أشهرها حادثة طابا عام 1906 عندما حدث خلاف بين مصر والدولة العثمانية على تعيين الحدود بين مصر وفلسطين التي كانت تابعة للدولة العثمانية وانتهى الأمر باتفاق لرسم الحدود من طابا إلى رفح وتم تعيين علامات الحدود وعند تطبيق معاهدة السلام المصرية - الإسرائيلية حدث خلاف على تعيين مكان بعض علامات الحدود التي تلاشت، وحاول الإسرائيليون تحريك بعض هذه العلامات داخل الأرض المصرية للاستيلاء على طابا لذلك اتفق الطرفان مصر وإسرائيل على مبدأ التحكيم . . وفى 29 سبتمبر 1988 أصدرت هيئة التحكيم التي انعقدت في جنيف حكمها لصالح الموقع المصري لتعيين موقع علامة الحدود ، وفى 19 مارس 1989 استعادت مصر منطقة طابا وعادت إلى سيادتها .

الأهمية السياحية وأهم المعالم

طابا مدينة حدودية تغلف الجبال منتجعاتها السياحية، شريطها الساحلي هو الأكثر جمالا على مستوى شبة الجزيرة ويتكون من عدد من الخلجان والبحيرات و مضيق و جزيرة، أجمل مناظر هذه الجزيرة هو حصن صلاح الدين الذي رمم من قبل منظمة الآثار المصرية.

ولذلك يأتي إليها عدد كبير من السياح من جميع إنحاء العالم ويوجد حوالي 10 فنادق بمدينة طابا المصرية ويعد فندق هيلتون طابا الذي شيده الإسرائيليون عام 1967 من أبرز معالمها، وقد أدارته شركة سونستا إلى أن تم تسليمه للسلطات المصرية في التاريخ المذكور. تأهيل المنطقة عمرانياً

بلغت الاستثمارات الحكومية في طابا حوالي 700 مليون جنيه مصري في مشاريع البنية التحتية التي تشمل إنشاء طرق ومساكن وخدمات وتشتمل كذلك على صرف صحي وخطوط هواتف. أما الاستثمارات السياحية للقطاع الخاص ومنها استثمارات أجنبية فقد بلغت حوالي 3 مليارات جنيه مصري في مشروعات فندقية وخدمية تم استكمال 15% منها والباقي رهن العمل.

== قضية العصر أطلق المؤرخ الراحل يونان لبيب رزق علي قضية طابا قضية العصر لأنها شكلت جزء رائع من التصميم المصري و تم التوقيع عليها في سبتمبر 1986 خاصة العلامة 91 خاصة أن أتفاقية الهدنة المصرية - الأسرائلية الموقعة في رودس في فبراير 1949 تنص علي ان خط الهدنة لا ينبغي أن ينتهك الحدود الدولية و أيضا أتفاقية الهدنة بين الأردن و أسرائيل أثبتت أن طابا أرض مصرية ==

وإليكم بعض الصور عن الطبيعة فى طابا و روعة البحر الأحمر















وهذين موقعين رائعين لبعض فنادق طابا الجميلة

http://marriott.com/hotels/travel/tc...-beach-resort/

http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=AuJ6DTW...com%252Fhotels*

----------


## اليمامة

بعض الصور الأخرى لمدينة طابا

----------


## اليمامة

*سيناء الخالية.. كلمة ليست الأخيرة 



لا أتصور أن نقف الآن وبعد 27 عاما من عودة سيناء لنتحدث عن جوانب الإهمال والتقصير فى تنمية هذا الجزء الغالى من الوطن.. لا أتصور أن تضيع دماء الشهداء هباء وأن تبقى سيناء خطرا يهدد أمن مصر وسلامتها.. كيف سمحت الحكومات المتعاقبة التى تولت مسئولية القرار فى الدولة المصرية أن تبقى سيناء حتى الآن بلا حماية وبلا تنمية وبلا سكان.. والأغرب من ذلك كله حالة اللامبالاة التى يعيشها القرار المصرى تجاه سيناء.. أين سيناء فى مهرجانات الحزب الوطنى واجتماعاته السنوية البراقه.. أين سيناء فى استجوابات مجلس الشعب.. أين سيناء فى ملفات مجلس الشورى بل أين سيناء فى أجندة مجلس الوزراء.. إن كل ما نقرأه عن سيناء إما قضية مخدرات أو عملية إرهابية فى موقع سياحى أو خلاف بين الشرطة وبدو سيناء كما اعتادت أن تنشر الصحف رغم أننى أكره بشده إطلاق اسم بدو سيناء على سكانها لأنهم قبائل مصرية عربية تحمل تاريخا مجيدا.. لا وجود لسيناء الآن على أجنده الحياة المصرية غير احتفالات شهر أبريل من كل عام وأغنية وحيدة تنطلق فى الإذاعات وعلى شاشات التليفزيون وبعد ذلك لا شىء على الإطلاق.

يحدث هذا فى مصر رغم أن العالم مشغول جدا بسيناء مستقبلا وتاريخا، إن العالم يعلم أن سيناء كانت المرشحة الأولى لمشروع إقامة وطن لليهود وأن هرتزل فيلسوف ومنظر الحركة الصهيونية فى العالم كان يحلم بإقامة الدولة العبرية فى سيناء.. يحدث هذا رغم الاهتمام الشديد الذى تبديه إسرائيل وهى تعتقد أن فى سيناء كثيرا من الأماكن المقدسة التى تخص تاريخ اليهود ابتداء بسنوات التيه وانتهاء بآثار تحمل اسم فرعون فى قلب سيناء.

منذ سنوات قليلة كشفت الأحداث والأخبار عن اتفاق غريب ومريب بين مصر وإحدى الشركات القطرية للتنقيب عن الآثار فى سيناء رغم أننا نعلم أن قطر الدولة والتاريخ لا علاقة لها بالآثار أو التنقيب عنها واتضح أن الشركة القطرية على علاقة وثيقة بإسرائيل وأنها تعمل لحسابها وتم إلغاء الاتفاق بعد أن اتضح أنها كانت بوابة خلفية للتسلل إلى سيناء.. وكلنا يعلم المحاولات التى قام بها موسى ديان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى للتنقيب عن الآثار فى سيناء وقد سطت إسرائيل على آثار تاريخية كثيرة تم اكتشافها فى سيناء ولم تسترد مصر كل ما نهبته إسرائيل وبقى سرا غامضا.. لقد حاولت إسرائيل على جانب آخر أن تجرى عمليات تنقيب حول الهرم لإثبات أن العمال اليهود هم الذين بنوا الهرم وتوقفت هذه الأعمال فى منطقة تل العمارنة، ولهذا لم يكن غريبا أن يقول بيجين للرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إن اليهود هم الذين بنوا الهرم.

الخلاصة عندى أن أطماع إسرائيل ليست قاصرة على فلسطين وأن حلم الدولة الصهيونية من الفرات إلى النيل لايزال قائما ولاتزال خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى المعلقة فى قاعة الكنيست الإسرائيلى تؤكد ذلك.. إن إسرائيل تعتقد أن لها تاريخا فى أرض سيناء بل إن لها تاريخا فى مصر الدلتا وأن شواهد كثيرة فى الآثار والتاريخ تؤكد ذلك والغريب أن يقع بعض كتابنا ودعاتنا الشباب فى هذا الطرح المشبوه حول فرعون موسى وخروج اليهود من مصر لتأكيد الوجود اليهودى تاريخيا فى مصر.. ورغم أن التاريخ يحكى كثيرا عن هذه الفترة إلا أن ذلك لا يعنى ولا يؤكد حقـا لليهود فى أى مكان على أرض مصر.

من هذا المنطق الذى يؤكده الفكر الصهيونى حول تاريخ اليهود فى مصر تبقى سيناء منطقة خطيرة فى العلاقة مع إسرائيل خاصة أن هناك امتدادا فى الحدود مع غياب القوات المصرية القادرة على حماية أمن سيناء.. كما أن العالم الغربى لايزال ينظر لسيناء كأرض خالية عجزت مصر عن استغلالها.. يضاف لذلك تجارب إسرائيل فى تنمية سيناء واستغلال مواردها فى سنوات الاحتلال وهى تجربة لم تستفد مصر منها ولم تعمل على استكمالها.

نأتى هنا إلى مربط الحصان كيف نستطيع الآن البدء فى مشروع تنمية سيناء.. ومن أين نبدأ؟

نقطة البداية أن نبدأ بمياه النيل التى وصلت إلى سيناء منذ سنوات فى ترعة السلام هذه الترعة التى تحمل وجهين لا ثالث لهما إما أن تكون أداة قوة وحماية لمصر من خلال زراعة أراضى سيناء أو أن تكون مؤامرة على مستقبل مصر بحصول إسرائيل على حصة من مياه النيل.. والقرار والنتيجة فى يدنا نحن.. أن نبدأ من الآن بزراعة 500 ألف فدان حول ترعة السلام التى تحولت إلى برك لتربية الأسماك وأن ينتقل إلى هذا التجمع الزراعى الكبير مئات الآلاف من شباب مصر العاطل الذى يبحث عن عمل وفشلت الحكومات المتعاقبة فى إيجاد فرص حياة كريمة له عملا وإنتاجا.. لقد كان أمرا غريبا وخطيرا أن تعلن حكومة مصر تأجير ترعة السلام لرجال الأعمال وعلى حد علمى هذه سابقة لم تحدث فى أى مكان آخر فى العالم فلا توجد أعراف تبيح بيع الترع أو مجرى المياه.

أن تتوسع الدولة فى مشروعات الطرق والمواصلات فى قلب سيناء فحيث توجد الطرق تكون التنمية ويكون الإنتاج وفرص الحياة.. وهذه الطرق سوف تساعد على إقامة تجمعات سكانية وعمرانية تستوعب الكثير جدا من سكان الدلتا.. والتوسع فى مشروعات إنشاء محطات المياه والكهرباء والمد العمرانى الذى يغطى سيناء كلها.

لا يعقل أن تملك سيناء هذه المساحة الرهيبة من الشواطئ ويقتصر الأمر على مشرعات سياحية قليلة فى شرم الشيخ أو الغردقة أن شواطئ سيناء يمكن أن تكون مصدر دخل كبير فى السياحة وصيد الأسماك والسياحة البحرية والزراعة وتحلية مياه البحر وصناعة السفن وغيرها من المشروعات.

< المشروعات التعدينية فى سيناء وفيها المنجنيز والفوسفات والبترول.. والغريب فى الأمر أننا نشجع كثيرا البحث عن البترول فى الدلتا والبحر المتوسط ومنذ سنوات تركنا عمليات التنقيب عن البترول فى سيناء رغم أنها تمثل بواكير إنتاج البترول المصرى.. لماذا تركنا بترول سيناء حتى الآن ولمن تركناه لم نعد نسمع عن شركات تعمل فى سيناء أو اكتشافات جديدة وهذا يدعو للدهشة والتساؤل.

فى قلب سيناء مواقع سياحية كثيرة مثل دير سانت كاترين وبئر فرعون وكثير من الآثار الدينية التى تهم الديانات الثلاث وهذه المواقع يمكن أن تكون عامل جذب للسياح من كل مكان وبجانب هذا فإن التنقيب عن الآثار قضية مهمة وكلنا يعلم قصة موسى ديان عندما نهب الكثير من هذه الآثار ورفض إعادتها.

هناك تقصير واضح فى الخدمات بالنسبة لسكان سيناء ابتداء بالتعليم والمدارس وانتهاء بالصحة والمستشفيات وينبغى التوسع فى مشروعات التعليم والصحة والخدمات بصفة عامة حتى تتحول سيناء إلى مركز جذب سكانى وعمرانى يشجع المصريين على الحياة فيها.

هناك اقتراح ينبغى دراسته بعمق ذكره د.بطرس غالى وهو إنشاء ثلاث مدن كبرى على الحدود مع إسرائيل مع التوسع فى الإنتاج الزراعى فى هذه المناطق حيث تهطل عليها كميات كبيرة من الأمطار التى تكفى لزراعة القمح والخضر والفاكهة.. إن مثل هذه المشروعات هى الحماية الحقيقية لسيناء ضد أى مخاطر تهدد أمن مصر القومى.

لابد من وضع خطة لدخول سكان سيناء وعددهم قليل لا يتجاوز نصف مليون مواطن فى نسيج المجتمع المصرى فلاتزال أجهزة الدولة تتعامل معهم بأساليب لا تعطيهم حقوق المواطنة.. إن هناك تشكيكا دائما فى وطنيتهم وانتمائهم.. وهناك إهمال دائم لاحتياجاتهم ابتداء بشرعية امتلاك أرض يزرعونها وبيوت يعيشون فيها منذ عشرات السنين وانتهاء بدخول أبنائهم كليات الشرطة والكليات العسكرية وكأنهم غرباء عن مصر.. إن لهؤلاء المواطنين نفس الحقوق التى يتمتع بها سكان الدلتا والصعيد.. ولا ينبغى أن يشعر هؤلاء أنهم فصيل شارد فى هذا الوطن خاصة أن الدولة تركت شئون سيناء بالكامل لقوات الأمن رغم حدوث مصادمات كثيرة بينها وبين أهالى سيناء.

فى مصر عدد كبير من الخبراء المتخصصين فى سيناء سكانـا وأرضا وتاريخا وهناك المشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء وهو موجود فى مكاتب المسئولين منذ سنوات وهناك أيضا أشخاص لهم اهتمامات خاصة بسيناء وينبغى أن نضع بين أيديهم خطة تنمية سيناء بكل جوانبها حتى نجد مشروعا متكاملا فى إنتاجه وسكانه وأمنه واستقراره.. لا أتصور مكانـا فى أرض مصر فيه كل هذه الثروات ثم نعجز أمام السلبية واللامبالاة عن استثماره لأن ذلك يمثل خطيئة كبرى..
لماذا أهملنا سيناء حتى الآن.. هل ننتظر استقطاع جزء منها لإقامة الدولة الفلسطينية.. هل ننتظر اقتحام القوات الإسرائيلية فى أية لحظة لاحتلالها.. هل ننتظر مجموعة من رجال الأعمال الأجانب أو العرب أو حتى المصريين يقومون بشرائها لحسابهم أو حساب أطراف أخرى.

ماذا ننتظر بعد 27 عاما من عودة سيناء أمام مجتمع مكدس بالمشاكل والأزمات فى الإسكان والزراعة والصناعة والتعليم والمرور وأمامنا هذه الأراضى الشاسعة والتى تبلغ مساحتها 60 ألف كيلو متر مربع والتى نستطيع أن نحل بها وفيها كل مشاكلنا.. سيكون عارا ما بعده عار أن نعجز عن حماية أمن سيناء مرة أخرى أو أن نفرط فى شبر منها أو أن نتركها للمغامرين من كل جنس ولون ودين..

تبقى بعد ذلك نقطة أخيرة هى الأخطر والأهم.. لابد من تعديل بند أساسى فى اتفاقية كامب ديفيد نطلب فيه زيادة عدد القوات المصرية فى سيناء..

وإذا لم تكن هناك بنود سرية فى اتفاقية كامب ديفيد.. وإذا كان أنور السادات بريئـا من كل ما لحق بسيناء من مظاهر الإهمال بعد عودتها وإذا كانت الحكومات المختلفة قد شاركت فى هذه الكارثة فلماذا لا نصحح الأخطاء.. ولماذا لا تعود الأمور إلى مسارها الصحيح بحيث تتجه كل قدراتنا إلى تعمير سيناء خاصة أننا ندرك الآن حجم الأطماع التى تحاصرها من كل اتجاه.. هذه ليست كلمة أخيرة...لا يزال هناك بقية
*
*بهذا المقال الرائع للشاعرالقدير فاروق جويدة..اختتم هذة الجولة فى سيناء..داعية من الله عز وجل أن تكون قد أعجبتكم وأعطتكم تصور ورؤية واضحة عن سيناء...بظنى أنكم يجب الا تضيعوا الوقت..وتسارعوا بزيارة هذه البقعة الغالية ورؤيتها على أرض الواقع...هذة البقعة التى خضنا لأجلها أقسى وأشرس معارك التحريى...نحن جيل لم نر او نشهد اى حرب..لا نعرف عن سيناء سوى القليل..كان لى الشرف حقا ان عشت فوق أرضها الطاهرة..وبرغم بعدى عنها الأن الا ان قلبى لم يسلاها أبدا..صدقونى هى وطن بذاتة..اتمنى ان تزورها وتتذكروا رحلتنا هذة فوق الصفحات الألكترونية...أشكركم..ودمت فى رعاية الله.*

----------


## mohtaha

مجهود اكثر من رائع-بارك الله فيك

----------


## اليمامة

> مجهود اكثر من رائع-بارك الله فيك


*أخى الكريم
أشكر لك مرورك العطر وكلماتك الطيبة.
دمت بكل خير..،*

----------

